#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-10
<mpontillo> KjetilK: try: 'mqsql -u root mythconverg -p' (then the  mysql password you set) ... then at the mysql prompt: select * from settings where value='VideoStartupDir';
<mpontillo> as an alternative, you could look in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log for clues
<Mersault> Have the weekly svn packages been built in the last few weeks?
<Mersault> I haven't seen an update come through since I installed, which was about three weeks ago
<joe2371> I have a wintv pvr card that doesn't currently have overlay support.  Can someone tell me the name of any software that will let me capture the hardware encoded mpeg stream to disk?  I'm having trouble anwering what seems like a simple question for myself.
<joe2371> I'm just trying to prove the concept before I go any further.
<szakulec> not sure exactly what you need, but any software that supports V4L (Video for Linux) should work
<szakulec> the simplest way is open a terminal, cat /dev/video0 > temp.mpg
<superm1> Mersault, last update was last week
<superm1> and just completed one today too
<Mersault> deb http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu gutsy multiverse universe restricted main
<Mersault> that correct?
<superm1> looks right
<szakulec> what packages get re-built each week?
<superm1> trunk and -fixes
<superm1> both do
<superm1> there is no new -fixes though this week since there weren't any changes
<joe2371> szakulec: I tried that, but it seems to produce an invalid ps due to not having headers in the right places.  Also, the card supports various forms of mpeg compression, so ideally, I would have an interface to configure that.
<superm1> Mersault, give me a sec, let me poke the mirror
<superm1> Mersault, go ahead and give apt-get update/upgrade another shot
<Mersault> that's better
<Mersault> :)
<Mersault> It seems mythmusic is broken in the latest svn
<Mersault> well, the packages are broken
<Mersault> complains that they are compiled against the wrong libmyth
<superm1> ugh this is why you shouldn't make me poke mirrors so quick
<superm1> would have sorted itself out in the morning :)
<Mersault> heh
<superm1> check in the morning again and that part should be sorted out
<Mersault> cool
<Mersault> sadly, mythmusic is what I've been waiting for improvement in.
<Mersault> it bombs when scanning my music collection
<superm1> ah i see
<rhpot1991> superm1 I did some tests with the weekly builds
<rhpot1991> if you add them to an existing gutsy system (updated from feisty or brand new) it will complain about ubuntu-mythtv-frontend needing to be updated constantly, if you add the weekly builds to a mythbuntu system it does not do that
<superm1> known bug
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/165230 rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> ya I know you told me that before, just wanted to tell you how I tested it out
<rhpot1991> should I mention that in the comments or isn't it necessary?
<superm1> well at this point the ppa management people have confirmed it
<superm1> so i dont know its that necessary
<rhpot1991> alright
<rhpot1991> whats the best way to keep an eye out so I know when its fixed?
<superm1> subscribe to that bug
<rhpot1991> I still need to get around to fixing up mythflix on my system, been busy...
<rhpot1991> superm1: http://consumerist.com/consumer/update/activision-acknowledges-guitar-hero-iii-wii-sound-issue-will-offer-replacement-discs-331396.php
<superm1> awesome!!!
<superm1> thank goodness
<superm1> now we just need more guitars too
<superm1> and we are set
<rhpot1991> also some smash bros
<superm1> well i've got enough cut out for me in trying to get better at gh3
<rhpot1991> you need to get mario galaxy too
<superm1> oh i bought it :)
<rhpot1991> nice, have you played yet?
<superm1> somehow i stayed up late a few nights during thanksgiving and got 85 stars
<rhpot1991> nice
<rhpot1991> some of them get hard near the end
<superm1> all these freaking purple coin ones though
<superm1> they are a pain
<rhpot1991> I'm at 106 now, and some of the purple coin ones take lives and lives of dieing
<rhpot1991> did you do luigi's purple coins yet?
<superm1> so i figured i'd save all those extra ones for some time during x-mas
<superm1> luigi's purple coins?
<superm1> no dont think so
<rhpot1991> its a course
<rhpot1991> you will know it when you see it, freaking hard
<superm1> is it what you get after you find all the green ones?
<superm1> i need to find like one more of those
<rhpot1991> nope, the green ones give you 3 of the course type things
<rhpot1991> sting ray, and the rolling ball are 2 of them
<rhpot1991> I didn't do the other
<rhpot1991> did you do the one where you run around on the 2d mario and get the 5 silver stars?
<superm1> nope, but it sounds like i have a fair share of fun levels left to go then
<rhpot1991> ya you do
<hansoffate> Hi, what's the easiest way to be able to record from my STB?  I have a pvr150.  Like a year ago Superm1 basically setup my ir blaster and channel changing script for my STB.  I just switched from satellite to cable.  If i get a STB with firewire would it be easier to configure that to change channels?
<superm1> easier is an interesting word choice there
<superm1> it all depends on how friendly to recording your cable co is via firewire
<hansoffate> southwest comcast.  I guess i could go in tomorrow and ask them.
<superm1> most of them won't have any idea what you are talking about usually
<superm1> but you'll see
<hansoffate> but either way to record from everything I order from the digital package, I have to either use a Firewire or IR Blaster to record all the channels.  If I connect cable directly into the PVR 150, i'll only get the local channels and up till 100 right?
<superm1> yeah approx
<superm1> bbiab.
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: its my understanding that the hdhomerun can get unencrypted digital and HD channels from comcast, though its hit or miss based on your area as far as what you get
<hansoffate> i see
<hansoffate> well, im giving my grandparents my old mythtv system for christmas, but I need to figure out how to set it up for his STB.   It has a pvr150 in it.  Then I want to build a New system for me with a pvr500 and the ability to record HD if eventually I want to buy a HD Homerun
<hansoffate> In both cases, i don't know how to configure mythtv to work with a STB
<mpontillo> hm - seeing an odd issue trying to watch live tv. restarted the mythbackend and still the same: RingBuf(/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1540_20071209211324.mpg): Invalid file (fd -1) when opening '/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1540_20071209211324.mpg'.
<mpontillo> filesystem has plenty of space..
<mpontillo> oh; no wonder ... DMA TIMEOUT 00000001 0 is once again spamming dmesg .. wonder how to fix that
<mpontillo> that DMA thing... can be kind of important =)
<rhpot1991> I was getting a similiar error (though I'm not sure it was the same thing), and I solved it by telling the system to leave more room empty on the hard drives
<rhpot1991> might be worth a try
<mpontillo> well, I've got *plenty* of room, so I don't think that's the issue, but thanks for the idea: /dev/sda1            116690416  34153512  76609324  31% /
<mpontillo> however, I just now narrowed it down to a hardware/driver issue. I did a warm boot (/sbin/shutdown -r now) and it didn't fix the problem. cut power for 30 seconds, turn back on, and everything's fine...
<mpontillo> was wondering if maybe there was a buffer leak in the ivtv driver. or could be the relatively old, non-standard hardware I'm running this on
<mpontillo> of course, if it was a simple buffer leak, it seems likely that the warm boot would have fixed it... no... this is something more fundamental
<javatexan> howdy all..anyone still up?  LOL
<mpontillo> hi; trying to figure out how to recompile ivtv ...
<WcktKlwn> when is the Hauppauge HVR-1600 going to be supported?
<javatexan> I was looking to buy a Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-500 MCE-Kit, will this work, it says it needs Windows Media Center
<javatexan> all I can find of the PVR 500 is the MCE kit
<mpontillo> javatexan, I think the MCE kit just means it comes w/ the media center remote and USB interface. (I'm using a PVR-150 MCE kit...)
<javatexan> oh....okay...just making sure I wasnt getting the only one that wont work...;)
<javatexan> is there any way to get it to work with digital cable?
<javatexan> I saw some doc that talked about hooking up some ir stuff, is that really the best way to do it?
<mpontillo> yeah, where there's a will, there's a way. =)
<mpontillo> I'm using that IR setup w/ DirecTV and it works fine.
<javatexan> with multiple tuners or can you only record one show at a time?
<mpontillo> On occasion when it goes to change channels it loses a number and doesn't tune. so sometimes minor adjustments might be needed.
<mpontillo> I'm using it with a single tuner.
<WcktKlwn> I should just go out and get a comcast stb with firewire
<javatexan> I guess with a single tuner, I could just record from the cable box?
<mpontillo> I'm not sure how it would work with dual tuners. I suppose if you had two cable boxes ... the IR blaster has two output ports so in theory you could connect two blasters.. sounds like a hack
<mpontillo> yes....
<WcktKlwn> if your in the states you should just request a stb with firewire output
<mpontillo> firewire sounds like it would certainly simplify things.
<WcktKlwn> there is a fcc mandate now in the states that require cable companies to have at least one box with their service
<javatexan> do you like your 150 or is it worth going with a 250 or 350?
<javatexan> or 500
<mpontillo> Well, I went with the simplest setup I could get. And when it works, it works well... so I can't complain. But I'm trying to run it on some older, fragile hardware, and having some problems. I couldn't tell you if some other PVR-* card would be having these same problems. But, I know someone who bought the 250 and is happy with it... YMMV
<javatexan> thanks
<mpontillo> np - good luck
<javatexan> i just noticed that my STB has a IR jack in the back...is there a way to take advantage of that?
<mpontillo> good question. I noticed that after-the-fact and wondered the same thing myself. seems like it might work but I'm not sure how
<mpontillo> was tempted to try to just plug it into the blaster and see if it worked =)
<javatexan> LOL
<javatexan> i am not sure what type of plug that is but is seems like you could have a serial to that plug setup or something...then let MythTV control things
<javatexan> usb to that plug...
<javatexan> or headphone to that plug....LOL ;)
<javatexan> looks like a mono plug for audio....LOL
<mpontillo> yeah - that's what I was wondering; the IR baster has a "headphone"-type plug. exactly. mono audio plug. so I was thinking it might actually work
<mpontillo> didn't have one to try it though
<demosthenes_> what is the most successful card combined with an Nvidia card to make a MythTV box?
<demosthenes_> I tried AverMedia Hybrid TV/FM but had no luck
<demosthenes_> looking for digital / HDTV with FM radio support (if possible but not required)
<Nightcrlr> anyone around?
<Daviey> hey bendailey
<Daviey> You only come online when there's a problem.. whats broken now?! :)
<Nightcrlr>  can anyone help me out or know of this error "Error was encountered while displaying video." ?
<bendailey> Daviey: hopefully nothing
<Daviey> \o/
<sebrock> superm1: hi there
<MythbuntuGuest26> Can anyone help with Mythbuntu and wireless ?
<Dr_willis> You may want to be checking the Ubuntu forums/guides also. I dont use wireless.. so cant help
<rhpot1991> I did wireless with my ubuntu, but its hit or miss based on your card
<Dr_willis> Thats so true rhpot1991  :(
<rhpot1991> its normally easier to just buy a cheap card you know will work
<MythbuntuGuest26> Mine has been working fine for ages, problem is the damn keyring is driving me nuts !
<rhpot1991> depends on your situation though
<rhpot1991> what is it doing?
<MythbuntuGuest26> I want not to have a keyboard attached, on startup it always asks for a password.
<rhpot1991> strange, I think I added mine into a file itself
<rhpot1991> let me check on that
<rhpot1991> /etc/network/interfaces
<rhpot1991> wireless-essid moonbase one
<rhpot1991> wireless-key blahblahblah......
<rhpot1991> and then it automagically connects
<MythbuntuGuest26> Ok, now I tried that, sadly it would not connect, now it could be me, as I was not sure exactly what i was doing.
<rhpot1991> what kind of key?
<MythbuntuGuest26> Using WPA security.
<rhpot1991> see thats a wep key
<MythbuntuGuest26> Yes, I am ok on networking, been and eng for more years than I care to mention, but not with Linux
<rhpot1991> might need to use a different option or syntax for wpa, I'm poking around
<hansoffate> i finally got mythbuntu installed on my Computer.  I just had to wait longer and eventually the Live CD booted into mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest26> Thanks, its appreciated. WAF is running quite low...
<hansoffate> i got it somewhat configured, I want to hook it up to my TV with svideo now.  Is there anyway to turn on svideo output before I connect it?  I am going to have this box to the living room and plug it in, so I wont' have a monitor near by to configure it to output to svideo.
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest26: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<rhpot1991> there are a bunch of different methods in there, some that do /etc/network/interfaces like me, and others that just work around the keyring problem you are having
<MythbuntuGuest26> Ok great, thanks i will go have a read.
<MythbuntuGuest26> *** Can anyone help with Gutsy yet?? This fix was brilliant under Dapper & Fiesty, but breaks under Gutsy. It is an excellent addition to your wifi and you miss it badly when upgrading!!!
<MythbuntuGuest26> Seemed like a good idea
<rhpot1991> you can try searching ubuntuforums.org too
<MythbuntuGuest26> Yes I have, posted an entry, perhaps wait, someone somewhere it must also be bugging. Thanks fro your help anyway.
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: depends on your card, also I'm not all that familiar with the out of the box mythbuntu setup, so I would say to just go and try it now and see what happens
<rhpot1991> you can always modify via ssh or vnc or something
<hansoffate> ah!
<hansoffate> good idea
<hansoffate> i have it setup for ssh and vnc
<hansoffate> i didn't even think of that
<hansoffate> thanks rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> sure thing
<hansoffate> starting up the box right now to make sure i can get in, brb
<hansoffate> what is a good vnc program for windows? anyone know? I am using tightvnc
<rhpot1991> tighvnc is good as far as I know
<rhpot1991> I use nx on my box
<hansoffate> yea, i assumed most people do.  I just play video games, so i need my windows install
<hansoffate> sweet, vnc works
<hansoffate> im going to go hook this up
<rhpot1991> http://www.nomachine.com/
<rhpot1991> I find it runs better than vnc, I can actually fire up a frontend and do things over the interweb from work
<hansoffate> interesting, sounds very good
<hansoffate> do i need to install the server on my mythbuntu setup?
<hansoffate> is it in the repository?
<hansoffate> nm, there is a .deb package
<hansoffate> thanks rhpot1991, gonna go play around with this
<rhpot1991> ya I just installed the debs
<rhpot1991> there is a freenx, but thats based on old versions and I couldn't get it to work properly
<sebrock_> superm1, are you there?
<superm1> momentarily
<superm1> rhpot1991, do you know why that isn't in ubuntu yet by chance?
<superm1> i wondered some time back, but never investigated it
<sebrock_> superm1, well If you could guide me through the lirc thing?
<superm1> didnt i do that the other day?
<sebrock_> No; I had to leave
<sebrock_> and you told me there was other things to do aswell
<sebrock_> anyway, I would be glad
<superm1> do you remember where we left off?
<sebrock_> no, better take it from the beginning, I didnt do anything last time
<rhpot1991> superm1 freenx or nx?
<superm1> rhpot1991, freenx
<rhpot1991> not really sure, I know there is a repo you can add that has it in it
<superm1> well NX itself it probably not licensed for redistribution
<rhpot1991> though it doesn't really work
<rhpot1991> ya, nx is a license issue
<superm1> but i mean most ideally it should be directly on ubuntu repositories
<rhpot1991> it == freenx
<superm1> its shame
<rhpot1991> I couldn't get it to work, and I saw a lot of hit or miss comments in the forums
<rhpot1991> honestly, nx is a breeze to install, and just works
<superm1> sebrock_, um okay so, you need the lirc-modules-source from hardy
<superm1> and you need module-assistant installed
<rhpot1991> its a lot easier to point people at that than have them hacking stuff in freenx and it not randomly working for an unknown reason
<sebrock_> superm1, so I take then down with apt-get?
<superm1> sebrock_, well you can probably go to packages.ubuntu.com and get the deb from there
<superm1> i dont think you will need to use the newer lircd
<superm1> just the newer module
<sebrock_> I added Hardy to repositories
<superm1> so lirc-modules-source should be the only deb you need
<superm1> sebrock_, ooh that's very dangerous
<superm1> you better be careful
<sebrock_> No I saved the old one aswell
<superm1> because you will start upgrading packages that you dont want to upgrade yet
<sebrock_> hehe no Im not stupid :D
<superm1> okay :)
<sebrock_> no automatic downloading here anyway
<superm1> well some way or another
<superm1> get the lirc-modules-source deb
<sebrock_> so I get from there
<superm1> from hardy
<sebrock_> yep
<superm1> once you do, install that
<superm1> install module assistant
<superm1> and then dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source
<superm1> and choose your module
<superm1> then
<superm1> sudo m-a update,prepate
<superm1> sudo m-a a-i lirc
<sebrock_> w8, apt-get source ?
<superm1> you want the deb
<superm1> of lirc-modules-source
<sebrock_> -d then+
<superm1> well install the deb
<sebrock_> apt-get install lirc-modules-source?
<sebrock_> (sorry for my lameness)
<superm1> that should work
<sebrock_> and module assistant?
<superm1> same thing
<superm1> use your favorite method to install it
<sebrock_> ok so I'll just install the sources then?
<rhpot1991> superm1: you don't have any amd64 machines with ati cards do you?
<superm1> No i don't
<rhpot1991> I'm infinitely annoyed with how hard it is to set that thing up with the current ubuntu, I had an easier time running debian sid back when there was no official amd64 release
<sebrock_> superm1, Ok I installed it
<sebrock_> where do they get installed to?
<superm1> that is irrelevant
<sebrock_> just trying to learn
<superm1> just follow the other stuff
<sebrock_> alright Im choosing my remote now
<superm1> you can always query where things are installed via "dpkg -L packagename"
<sebrock_> i2c and gpio are set to be built beforehand
<sebrock_> should I remove these or are they needed?
<rhpot1991> locate file.name works sometimes too
<sebrock_> I use imon
<superm1> all you want is your module
<superm1> remove anything extra
<sebrock_> automaticly build modules?
<superm1> no
<hansoffate> I am trying to get my Windows network share, mounted on the new linux box.  I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534   I added the commands to fstab.  I just tried to sudo mount -a, but i got an error "mount error 13 = permission denied   refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page"
<hansoffate> anyone got an idea?
<superm1> you are building them yourself w/ module-assistant
<sebrock_> ok now I can choose to do stuff on the lirc-modules-source.conf
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: does the folder you are trying to mount to exist?
<sebrock_> superm1, what should I choose+
<superm1> yeah you want to replace it
<hansoffate> yea i just made it.  /home/windows
<hansoffate> do you think i have the wrong permissions?
<sebrock_> install the package maintainer verson=
<superm1> yes
<hansoffate> chmod 777?
<sebrock_> ok done
<sebrock_> back to shell
<sebrock_> superm1 ^^;)
<superm1> sebrock_, continue with what i said above
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: what does your fstab line look like?
<sebrock_> sudo m-a a-i thing?
<hansoffate> //192.168.1.101/Share    /home/windows   cifs   guest,rw,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<superm1> sebrock_, there are two steps above for module-assistant
<superm1> do both
<hansoffate> i think i remember having this problem before, i had to chagne the permissions on the folder i made on the ubuntu box
<superm1> hansoffate, you connecting to a vista share?
<hansoffate> xp
<superm1> okay nvm then
<hansoffate> i made sure permissions is set to everyone
<sebrock_> superm1, I'm sorry I didnt follow. Just scared to mess things up
<hansoffate> with read/write
<superm1> sebrock_, sudo m-a update,prepare
<sebrock_> superm1, so is it 'sudo m-a a-i update,prepare
<superm1> sudo m-a a-i lirc
<hansoffate> i forgot how to check on ubuntu (haven't used ubuntu terminal in a while
<sebrock_> ok
<sebrock_> superm1, says m-a not found
<superm1> sebrock_, then you don't have module-assistant installed
<sebrock_> I thought you said it was included in some way
<superm1> sebrock_, no i said to install both :)
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: did you try to do that by hand and make sure the computer can connect?
<sebrock_> superm1, did that, but it says: update, what is update?
<rhpot1991> you can try to chmod the folder and make sure that isn't the issue, though I don't think it is necessary
<superm1> you typed it wrong then
<superm1> sebrock_, sudo m-a update,prepare
<sebrock_> superm1, what is this doing?
<hansoffate> yea, i just chmoded the folder with 777
<sebrock_> headers are getting fetched?
<hansoffate> i get the same error
<hansoffate> rhpot1991:
<superm1> sebrock_, preparing to build the module using module-assistant
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure about the cifs, I see things saying to use smbfs
<rhpot1991> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<rhpot1991> I do nfs shares, so I am not really sure
<sebrock_> so thats OK then?
<rhpot1991> normally just connect by hand when I need to hit the windows box
<hansoffate> rhpot1991:  ahh, i see, i have all my musik and videos on my windows box though, so i want it to automatically get mounted
<superm1> sebrock_, did it complain about something?
<rhpot1991> smb is about your only choice
<sebrock_> superm1, right now its downloading headers and gcc and stuff
<superm1> okay so why are you worried? :)
<sebrock_> to much text
<sebrock_> :D
<hansoffate> rhpot1991: i just changed cifs to smbfs and now i get this
<hansoffate> anonymous login successful
<hansoffate> 5552: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (access denied.)
<hansoffate> Smb connection failed
<rhpot1991> I see someone here saying to do username=<DOMAIN NAME>/<USERNAME>
<rhpot1991> and it should work
<hansoffate> so..
<hansoffate> //experience/hans
<hansoffate> wait...
<rhpot1991> seems like you have a permission problem on your share
<hansoffate> but then how does it know to mount which folder
<sebrock_> ok superm1, just says Done! now
<sebrock_> superm1, back to shell again
<rhpot1991> I should have made less of this chai latte, 32oz was way too much
<sebrock_> superm1, ?
<superm1> sebrock_, carry on
<sebrock_> oh
<rhpot1991> anyone have any bright ideas for how to indicate to a viewer that commercial flagging found less than the normal breaks so they don't use the skip and end up missing some of the program?
<sebrock_> ok its done
<sebrock_> superm1, set up and back to shell
<sebrock_> so now its in?
<superm1> sebrock_, almost
<sebrock_> alright
<superm1> now you need to switch into /lib/modules/`uname -a`
<sebrock_> ok
<superm1> and search for this module name
<superm1> because there will be two of it
<superm1> and you only want the new one you built
<hansoffate> rhpot1991: I got it working by following that tutorial.  Thanks for the help
<sebrock_> superm1, ok, i found a lirc_imon.ko in /ubuntu/media/lirc
<rhpot1991> no problem
<sebrock_> but it was touched 2007-10-13
<sebrock_> superm1, and there is also under /misc lirc_dev.
<superm1> right
<superm1> you want to rename the one in ubuntu/media/lirc
<superm1> to something that doesn't end in .ko
<sebrock_> ok
<superm1> say .ko.old
<sebrock_> and the new ones in misc?
<superm1> leave it
<superm1> once you renamed the old one
<superm1> sudo depmod -a
<superm1> to refresh the dependency list
<sebrock_> ok
<sebrock_> done
<superm1> okay that should be it
<superm1> now you need to be careful if you update your kernel
<superm1> because you'll have to redo these changes since you can't use the one in the ubuntu kernel
<sebrock_> so irw should sense my new things?
<sebrock_> or do I have to reload modules?
<superm1> well you need to unload
<superm1> and then load the module again
<superm1> and that should be it
<sebrock_> ok
<sebrock_> why cant I just move the ones in misc to the old dir?
<superm1> oh thats right
<superm1> you'll need to rename the lirc_dev one too
<superm1> you could just move them if you wanted too, but you still would need to run depmod anyway
<sebrock_> oh ok
<sebrock_> I wish I would know this stuff like water some day
<sebrock_> what did m-a a-i do?
<superm1> built the module
<superm1> and installed it
<superm1> that's the "old" way of doing things
<superm1> before i added them to the kernel package
<sebrock_> Ok so I removed the modules and reloaded them
<sebrock_> but irw still wont pick up the pad
<sebrock_> :(
<superm1> well does that patch fix other things too?
<superm1> other than the module itself?
<superm1> did it affect lircd, irw etc?
<sebrock_> I guess
<superm1> well check
<superm1> because if it does you have more to do
<sebrock_> aw man, here is what you wrote: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/153184
<rushfan_> Is there a way to skip through mythtvs program guide? So I can forward like a week w/o just scrolling?
<rhpot1991> rushfan_: did you try page up and page down?
<sebrock_> superm1, what do you reckon? Am I screwed?
<rushfan_> that switches cahnnels
<rushfan_> Im trying to switch ahead in time :|
<superm1> sebrock_, um that patch only patches the driver itself
<superm1> it shouldn't matter
<rushfan_> Ahh, the end and home keys do the trick
<sebrock_> superm1, what do you mean? what else do I need to do?
<superm1> nothing else at this point
<superm1> i mean that patch is applied
<superm1> are you *sure* you had the lirc-modules-source from hardy?
<sebrock_> can I check this simple?
<sebrock_> but Im fairly sure, there is only hardy rep in my sources
<sebrock_> superm1, ?
<sebrock_> eh
<sebrock_> how can I check this?
<sebrock_> superm1, this is what I get: lirc-modules-source is already the newest version.
<superm1> dpkg -l | grep lirc-modules
<superm1> if you get 0.8.2-0ubuntu8 you are using the old one
<sebrock_> ii  lirc-modules-2.6.22-14-generic             0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu1+2.6.22-14.46     Linux Infra-red Remote Control support (bina
<sebrock_> ii  lirc-modules-source                        0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu1                  Linux Infra-red Remote Contro
<sebrock_> superm1, I'm not I guess. But I installed the 0.8.3-pre1 package before
<superm1> yeah you've got the latest one
<sebrock_> dunno if that makes any difference
<superm1> you're fine
<superm1> looks like the patch isn't working for you
<sebrock_> hmm...
<sebrock_> I dont need to change any confs?
<sebrock_> for lirc to recognize the now codes?
<superm1> well i dont know
<superm1> are there additional conf options needed for it
<superm1> int he lircd.conf?
<superm1> if so then you still need to do that
<sebrock_> lircd.conf states all hex codes
<sebrock_> but mine has "north" "south" etc...
<sebrock_> also restarted lircd
<superm1> well wherever that post was found with the patch
<superm1> see if there is a lircd.conf with the other buttons
<superm1> and if so try to append the differences to yours
<sebrock_> the other buttons work as before
<sebrock_> hmmm
<sebrock_> I'll have to look into this tomorrow then
<rhpot1991> superm1: any idea how I can cause a script or something to shoot off when someone starts to watch a recorded program (either a certain recording or all recordings)
<sebrock_> superm1, I copied this and still nothing
<sebrock_> http://www.nabble.com/-PATCH--imon-pad2keys.patch-to13263763.html
<superm1> no rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> darn
<superm1> sebrock_, you need to reload lircd
<superm1> after you add that lircd.conf
<sebrock_> did that
<sebrock_> nothing
<sebrock_> nope, superm1 still nothing
<superm1> sebrock_, i dont know then
<sebrock_> now Im using the lircd.conf thats inlcuded in the patch
<superm1> that should have been it
<sebrock_> awwwwwww
<sebrock_> thank you anyway-.. have a look tomorrow :/
<sebrock_> bye
<superm1> okay
<superm1> cya
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-11
<kmyth> which channel frequency table do i select if i've got a coaxial for cable TV hooked up to a HDhomerun?
<nettow0822> hey guys
<nettow0822> I'm having a hard disk problem.......
<nettow0822> used hitachi ....it says I have a problem.....but no detail
<nettow0822> can I use fdisk and a low level formating tool...if so....what would they be?
<superm1> nettow0822, if DFT said you have a problem
<superm1> then the drive is dying
<superm1> go buy a new drive
<nettow0822> ok.....the hitachi program wouldn't say what the problem was since the drive is a maxtor
<superm1> right
<superm1> but it is pretty accurate at determining when a drive is going to kick the bucket soon
<nettow0822> ok ty
<wilberfan> Anyone remember where the "interlace" and "overscan" (etc) options are in mythbuntu?   I've seen them in the past--but must have spent half-an-hour looking for them this morning...  I've been through every front and backend option...
<wilberfan> where are they hiding??
<superm1> hit the menu key while in playback
<superm1> m
<wilberfan> really?   wow.  I'd NEVER have found it that way!   Lemme go try it!  :)
<wilberfan> brb
<nettow0822> hey superm1.....what would be the best route to take to solve this issue.....
<superm1> nettow0822, new drive.
<wilberfan> no...that wasn't the one I remember.  The one I'm thinking of had sliders...  And it was on a "blue" screen like the back- and frontend use...  I specifically remember sliding the overscan sliders and watching the screen zoom in and out...
<nettow0822> i have two snap stream RF remote controls...one on each system....they both operate on the same channel ID frequency.....
<wilberfan> Maybe the screen i'm thinking of is only avail "first time through", or...?
<nettow0822> snapstream was no help
<nettow0822> is there anybody in linux that I can turn to?
<superm1> nettow0822, so they conflict with ech other?
<nettow0822> yes....one in the livingroom changes the one in the bedroom
<nettow0822> as well as the livingroom
<superm1> nettow0822, look and see if there are any parameters for the driver
<superm1> at load time
<superm1> odds are ther e are some that control frequency
<superm1> or at least channel
<nettow0822> at lirc?
<superm1> for the lirc kernel module in use
<kmyth> hrmm im having trouble with the hdhomerun.. it just wont detect.  i've communicated with it and upgraded the firmware but no detection.
<kmyth> ah just the guy i needed :) tgm4883
<tgm4883> ah, were you waiting for me?
<kmyth> well i asked a Q just before you came in.
<kmyth> im having trouble with the hdhomerun.. it just wont detect.  i've communicated with it and upgraded the firmware but no detection.
<tgm4883> well your probably looking for superm1
<tgm4883> FYI, tgm4883_laptop is here too
<tgm4883> which is also me
<kmyth> i see
<tgm4883> so where is it not detecting
<superm1> kmyth, try restarting your backend
<kmyth> when i go to input connections to scan for channels
<kmyth> k
<superm1> oh it doesnt scan
<superm1> nvm then
<superm1> thats a different area
<superm1> well in that case, do you have several on your network
<kmyth> no just one
<superm1> hmm
<superm1> you followed the wiki page to set it up?
<kmyth> yes
<kmyth> it says failed to load card
<kmyth> programmer error, see console
<kmyth> dont see any errors there
<superm1> can you pastebin a whole snippet
<superm1> of the console out
<superm1> of mythtv-setup
<superm1> !pastebin | kmyth
<ubotu> kmyth: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kmyth> sure
<kmyth> http://pastebin.com/d7ab0da5e
<superm1> kmyth, that includes your running through?
<superm1> and trying to scan?
<kmyth> yes
<kmyth> let me do it again to verify
<kmyth> ok it produces those last two lines when i setup the parameters in capture cards
<kmyth> got it
<kmyth> it decided to work this time
<kmyth> i wonder what it uses to determine signal strength and noise ratio
<kmyth> i guess my days as a cable monkey payed off, as it's 99% and 0%
<Mersault> Why does mythbuntu wait for 60 seconds when trying to mount an nfs drive at boot, then say it failed, but upon inspection it turns out it's mounted just fine?
<Mersault> also, my frontend doesn't seem to want to log anything...
<kmyth> did you use the recommended mount settings?
<Mersault> um, I used the mount settings that have worked for me for years now. and then I went and checked for ubuntu's recommended settngs when these ones started complaining. they seem to be fine.
<Mersault> mythbackend:/var/lib/mythtv /var/lib/mythtv nfs rw,hard,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14 0 0
<kmyth> set tcp
<Mersault> mythbackend:/var/lib/mythtv on /var/lib/mythtv type nfs (rw,hard,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,addr=192.168.1.40)
<Mersault> when the system finishes booting up and I log in, I find that it has actually mounted it just fine
<kmyth> odd
<nettow0822> would someone look at this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2625/
<Mersault> it just slows the boot phase by 60 seconds
<nettow0822> i'm not sure how to enable the channel
<Mersault> and no other host on the network has problems with this nfs share. no other host mounts it at boot, but they don't complain about mounting it
<kmyth> that would get annoying
<Mersault> and when I have to unmount and then remount the share from the frontend, it's fine
<kmyth> maybe set a mount line in rc.local and see if it still affects it
<kmyth> disable the one in fstab
<Mersault> kmyth: that solved it
<Mersault> kinda weird, that it would matter, but it did
<Mersault> alright, next problem:
<Mersault> mythfrontend doesn't want to log anything
<Mersault> and I want very detailed logging at times, because it's crashing when I scan my music collection and I want to know why
<kmyth> shrug, i'm pretty new to myth
<toorima> Mersault: start mythfrontend from terminal
<Mersault> also, which package contains the Qt widget bits like keramilk, etc
<gig> Hello, I am wondering what the best way to stream livetv/recordings over the internet were
<Mersault> kmyth: I was completely wrong. with the mount command in rc.local, it just doesn't get mounted at all
<gig> i have a 1mbit/sec upstream that the backend server is behind, but i'd like to only use 512kbit of it
<kmyth> ouch
<Nightcrlr> can anyone help me with an error mythtv is giving me?
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, you will need to disquambobulate the frontend, then restart the backend
<Nightcrlr> <tgm4883> what do you mean? this is the error i'm getting  ----->  "Error was encountered while displaying video"   Back-end-log ---> http://www.pastebin.ca/811007  Front-end-log ---> http://www.pastebin.ca/811010
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, that was the best info I could give you based on the information you provided ;)
<tgm4883> nm it, it was gibberish
<tgm4883> in other words
<tgm4883> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kmyth> so is there a free alternative to schedulesdirect?
<Nightcrlr> <tgm4883> lol i'm just happy your responed
<tgm4883> kmyth, none that are good, unless you live outside the US
<Nightcrlr> this channel was dead this morning when i came in
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, what tuner?
<tgm4883> do other channels work?
<Nightcrlr> <kmyth> why don't you just purchase sub to schedulesdirect its only 20 bucks plus it helps out the myth guys
<Nightcrlr> <tgm4883> i have digwave tunner
<Nightcrlr> i'll get you the model #
<Nightcrlr> i have two of them DVB-S
<tgm4883> kmyth, seriously, the $20 is well worth it
<Nightcrlr> the cards are detected and are working because i was running VDR on them before
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, i'm not completely sure how DVB-S works, but is it possible that the channel is now encrypted?
<Nightcrlr> yeah paid for it and don't even have my mytv working
<Nightcrlr> lol
<nettow0822> tgm...help....this william
<Nightcrlr> <tgm4883> my 2 DVB-S cards are Digiwave 103G
<tgm4883> nettow0822, whats up?
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, i'm not completely sure how DVB-S works, but is it possible that the channel is now encrypted?
<nettow0822> I have two of the same remote controls....snapstream firefly RF.....
<Nightcrlr> <tgm4883> if the channel is encrypted is that the error i should get, because it just kicks me out of live tv
<nettow0822> they both operate on the same channel frequency.....
<nettow0822> I'm trying to set them on different frequencies
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, I believe so, it's trying to get the channel, but only getting scrambled data, which is screwing it up
<nettow0822> i may have found info to do that but I need alittle help
<nettow0822> read this  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2626/
<Nightcrlr> <tgm4883> is there Mythtv channel for user that have dvb-s setups?
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, well you could try here with someone that has dvb-s
<tgm4883> or you could try in #mythtv-users
<tgm4883> nettow0822, ok, so whats the question?
<nettow0822> it looks like I need to load a command with the lirc module is loaded
<nettow0822> # Loading the lirc_atiusb driver with "unique=1,mask=0x10" makes it recognize only ID 5
<Nightcrlr> <tgm4883> i've tryed mythtv-user but no one has answered me
<nettow0822> i'm not sure how to do this
<tgm4883> nettow0822, are you still in mythtv-user?
<nettow0822> nope
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, are you still in mythtv-users?
<nettow0822> i can be
<Nightcrlr> yeah
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, ping
<foxbuntu> tgm4883hey
<foxbuntu> tgm4883 hey*
<tgm4883> how are you?
<tgm4883> do you know how to # Loading the lirc_atiusb driver with "unique=1,mask=0x10" makes it recognize only ID 5
<mythy> In mythbuntu will it work with a FusionHDTV DVB-T Plus?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883 ID 5 of what?
<mythy> and can I select Composite input rather than the antenna?
<nettow0822> foxbuntu see this post http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2626/
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, where do you live?
<Nightcrlr> I'm in Toronto, Canada
<kmyth> tgm4883, agreed.
<tgm4883> hmm
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, yeah that is a kernel driver mask to give a specific lirc supported remote thus telliing it which part of the lircd.conf to use
<tgm4883> i want to say that Daviey has DVB-S, but he's asleep now
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, right
<tgm4883> but how to do that from a mythbuntu install
<foxbuntu> select the name of the remote
<foxbuntu> should be in MLG, unless it was added to lirc recently
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, i'd say stick around in here for awhile, Daviey is in the UK so it's 2:00 AM there
<foxbuntu> I havent finished building the new version of MLG to support all the new remotes added to lirc
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, @ nettow0822
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, ^^
<Nightcrlr> <tgm4883> ok i've been in this channel and mythtv-user since 4am est
<nettow0822> so it is not something I can add to hardware.conf?
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, lI am pretty sure that remote is supported by mythbuntu-lircrc-generator, however if it is not, please, and I stress, please file a bug against it so we (I) can track and fix it
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, ah, but did you ask your question?
<nettow0822> the remote I'm using is snapstream firefly RF remote......it does work....
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, that is where you can add it...if you want to set the remote up outside of mlg you are welcome too...mlg just dose the hard stuff
<tgm4883> mythy, did you check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Gutsy/Tuners
<nettow0822> the problem is that I have two remotes...one for each computer.....they both operate on the same channel ID
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, I am pretty sure you can select it via Mythbuntu-Control-Centre under remotes
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, oh I gotcha
<foxbuntu> missed the problem
<foxbuntu> and I assume they are close to each other
<foxbuntu> i see
<Nightcrlr> <tgm4883> yeah i did a few times but i don't want to annoy everyone if i'm not getting a answer
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, do this
<nettow0822> foxbuntu within 40 feet of each other......one in bedroom...other in livingroom
<foxbuntu> on the one add the changes to hardware.conf (options for lirc)
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr well i'll send a note to Daviey about that, hopefully he will see it in the morning
<foxbuntu> then reload lirc
<mythy> apparently all Fusion HDTV Tuners work
<mythy> but can I get it to switch input to composite input
<Nightcrlr> <tgm4883> did you get my pastebin links?
<foxbuntu> copy and paste the pretiant part of the lircd.conf into /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<foxbuntu> reload lirc again
<mythy> rather than Antenna (DVB)
<tgm4883> mythy, thats interesting, this seems to contradict that   DVICO FusionHDTV DVB-T Hybrid is broken in Gutsy - Will not tune correctly (Was working in 6.10) -The device shows up, but cannot get tuner to tune
<nettow0822> foxbuntu.....is this right? MODULES="lirc_dev lirc_atiusb unique=1,mask=0x10"
<foxbuntu> then finally do a sudo mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, no
<mythy> I have DVB-T Plus
<mythy> not Hyrbid
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, hold on let me get the correct syntax for you
<nettow0822> ok
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, yep, i just made the note
<mythy> I don't care so much for watching TV, rather I want to use the composite input into my card
<mythy> I have a device outside my PC
<tgm4883> mythy, all i can say is try it, i believe it will work
<Nightcrlr> <tgm4883> thank you
<mythy> that feeds composite in
<mythy> ok thanks
<mythy> I'll try :)
<tgm4883> mythy, just remember to set it up in mythtv setup to use composite
<mythy> I tried installing mythTV on ubuntu but MySQL wouldn't work, and it said that user root isn't allowed to stop the backend services
<mythy> I mean I can log into mysql, but I think backend stops you
<mythy> (the myth config program)
<foxbuntu> MODULES="lirc_atiusb unique=1,mask=0x10"
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, ^^ i think thats right
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, sorry I have to run but will be back later on tonight
<mythy> does mythbuntu come with nvidia drivers?
<mythy> I mean, do I have to enable them?
<The_Rebel> yo #ubuntu-mythtv
<The_Rebel> what build of mythtv is the current stable release using?
<josiahw_> hello
<josiahw_> anybody on? I am trying to install MythBuntu and was wondering if I could ask some questions.
<rhpot1991> you can ask, not sure I can answer
<josiahw_> I dont know what I need to do. I am just using this computer as a backend. Do I need to set anything up in the livecd before I install? I do not have the frontend up yet... do I need to set that up first?
<rhpot1991> The_Rebel: 0.20.2
<rhpot1991> backend first
<The_Rebel> okay thanks, rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> is the backend on the same machine, or a different one?
<The_Rebel> is there anyway i can get my hands on a build with 0.20.0?
<rhpot1991> why would you want to?
<rhpot1991> you need 0.20.2 for SD
<rhpot1991> otherwise you can't get listings
<The_Rebel> what if i dont care about SD?
<rhpot1991> well there are other fixes too
<rhpot1991> its not like you need to use SD with it
<josiahw_> I just want the backend on this computer... the frontend will be going on an appletv
<rhpot1991> good luck with that
<The_Rebel> exactly, anyways is there a way to downgrade to .20 or maybe there's an older build floating around
<rhpot1991> has the install on there become any easier?
<rhpot1991> might be
<rhpot1991> I don't know where to look though
<tgm4883> The_Rebel, is there a reason for you wanting 20.0?
<josiahw_> its fairly simple to setup the appletv now
<josiahw_> http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/MythTV
<The_Rebel> i found a north american DVB patch set
<The_Rebel> but its for myth .20
<tgm4883> ah
<josiahw_> I am installing from the 20.2 image.... should I be using 20 instead?
<josiahw_> is there something wrong with using 20.2?
<tgm4883> josiahw_, no, use 20.2
<tgm4883> The_Rebel, sec
<The_Rebel> kk
<rhpot1991> The_Rebel: are you certain it wont work with 20.2?
<josiahw_> ok... so anyway. Do I need to do anything from the live cd before installing mythbuntu?
<The_Rebel> no.. but for stability reasons, im trying to keep things as clean as possible
<tgm4883> The_Rebel, well the thing is, the only thing i can find is the edgy version here
<tgm4883> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/graphics/mythtv
<The_Rebel> thanks, i'll check her out
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 I thought SD happened before edgy was gone
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, it did
<tgm4883> but you have to remember how ubuntu works
<rhpot1991> I was about to past the link to those, but I thought they were also .20.2
<josiahw_> Do I need to do anything in the Mythbuntu control center before installing mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> packages don't get updated, once the repo is frozen, it is frozen
<tgm4883> then, newer versions go into -backports
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<nettow0822_> back
<The_Rebel> so if i went with edgy and installed mythtv from there i should be using 0.20.0?
<tgm4883> The_Rebel, well you would, but you would obviously lose the support that is built into feisty and gutsy
<tgm4883> and obviously support would run out earlier
<tgm4883> and you would have less of a chance for support here
<The_Rebel> is SD free?
<tgm4883> $20/year
<The_Rebel> thats a bit pricey for raw data
<tgm4883> not really
<tgm4883> it's pretty good data
<The_Rebel> i'd pay that much for non-raw data, but raw data! pfft forget about it
<tgm4883> you wouldn't pay < $2/month?
<The_Rebel> i could feed a couple of Chinese kids with that kinda dough
<tgm4883> dude, whatever floats your boat
<The_Rebel> ha im just screwin with ya, but in all seriousness thanks for the help
<The_Rebel> i best think this over
<nettow0822_> hey tgm4883
<nettow0822_> when I add this to the hardware.conf ....MODULES="lirc_atiusb unique=1,mask=0x10"
<nettow0822_> lirc won't start
<rhpot1991> The_Rebel: write your own scraper if you don't like it, thats about your only other choice
<nettow0822_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2627/
<The_Rebel> nah i'd pay for SD, thinking about what version of mythtv/ubuntu is right for me
<The_Rebel> gonna have to do some more research on the subject
<The_Rebel> is it easy to update to a SVN version of myth with MB? (mythbuntu)
<rhpot1991> there are repos listed on the mythbuntu site
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: any idea if there is any way I can cause a script to run when someone starts watching a recording?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, probably
<rhpot1991> any idea, I looked around in the menus, no options
<rhpot1991> I searched the user mailing list for a while today, didn't see anything
<tgm4883> oh no, you're probably going to have to hack something to do that
<rhpot1991> I'm looking to make a script run to check how many commercials were flagged and then alert via mythosd if it doesn't match for certain shows
<rhpot1991> I'm not locked on mythosd, but that seemed to be the best way to go about it
<rhpot1991> are the menu's hackable or are they something precompiled?
<tgm4883> well you can change the menus
<rhpot1991> I was looking for something that wont get overwritten by an update
<josiahw_> on a mythbuntu backend would i have any need for the silicon dust hdhomerun configuration utility?
<josiahw_> and should I install xmltv guide data provider... even if i am in north america
<nettow0822_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2628/
<nettow0822_> tgn4883 is this the right syntax for this command in hardware.conf....
<nettow0822_> MODULES="lirc_atiusb unique=1,mask=0x10"
<josiahw_> do i have to have cable or satelite tv to setup mythtv? I dont have that yet but will later... i am wanting to setup mythtv at the moment for other reasons
<josiahw_> anybody?
<foxbuntu> josiahw_, no
<josiahw_> foxbuntu: thank you
<nettow0822_> foxbuntu...you back
<foxbuntu> nettow0822_, perhaps :)
<nettow0822_> lol
<foxbuntu> nettow0822_, so what did you figure out?
<nettow0822_> I put this line in hardware.conf... MODULES="lirc_atiusb unique=1,mask=0x10"
<nettow0822_> and lirc will not start
<nettow0822_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2627/
<nettow0822_> here is some more info.... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2628/
<nettow0822_> yet more info..  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2626/
<foxbuntu> nettow0822_, give me a few to catch up to you here
<nettow0822_> sure
<The_Rebel> i found update patch sets for the latest SVN
<The_Rebel> that should do it
<foxbuntu> nettow0822_, sorry I had you set that in the wron location
<foxbuntu> pull those settings back out of the hardware.conf
<foxbuntu> instead
<josiahw_> do I want to use NTSC as my TV format if im in America with a HDTV using HDMI?
<foxbuntu> nettow0822_, we need to add them into /etc/modules.conf
<foxbuntu> josiahw_, NTSC is SD TV
<foxbuntu> ATSC is HD
<foxbuntu> but if ATSC isn't in the list pick NTSC
<josiahw_> thank you again :)... should I set up a VBI format or just leave it as none?
<foxbuntu> leave it as none
<foxbuntu> nettow0822_, do you have changes to the hardware.conf made?
<josiahw_> I am using satelite tv.... do I want to choose us-bcast for channel frequency table?
<nettow0822_> yes hardware.conf changed back
<foxbuntu> josiahw_, I tihnk there is a us-sat or something...if not pick cable
<foxbuntu> nettow0822_, ok
<foxbuntu> nettow0822_, $ sudo nano /etc/modules.conf
<nettow0822_> ok
<foxbuntu> oops
<foxbuntu> no .conf
<foxbuntu> just
<foxbuntu> $ sudo nano /etc/modules
<nettow0822_> ok
<josiahw_> us-cable-hrs, us-cable-irc or us-cable?
<foxbuntu> josiahw_, us-cable
<foxbuntu> nettow0822_, ok add this:  Options lirc_atiusb mask = 0x0010
<foxbuntu> josiahw_, I think this should make the kernel module load with that (at least thats the doc I found)
<foxbuntu> er nettow0822_ ^^
<foxbuntu> nettow0822_, reboot after you save that and check back with me after
<josiahw_> ok
<nettow0822_> Options lirc_atiusb mask = 0x0010 or this Options lirc_atiusb unique=1,mask = 0x0010
<nettow0822_> unique is suppose to allow for differnet channels right?
<nettow0822_> mask sets the channel
<foxbuntu> nettow0822_, right...sorry
<nettow0822_> ok
<icemario>  hey, I try to watch TV but mythtv frontend says: MythTV is already using all available inputs for the channel you selected. If you want to watch an in-progress recording, select one from the playback menu.  If you want to watch live tv, cancel one of the in-progress recordings from the delete menu.  I have composite set as input, but I can't see my Wii screen...
<icemario> it says no channels.conf found
<icemario> but I want to play wii through the composite
<nettow0822> back
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, anyluck?
<nettow0822> foxbuntu how can I monitor the change...other than the remote?
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, the remote is the easiest?
<foxbuntu> -?
<nettow0822> well both remotes still work
<nettow0822> one remote is set to channel 5 the other is channel 8
<foxbuntu> thats what you were looking for then right?
<nettow0822> only one remote work with one computer.....both remotes still work on this computer
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, well to an extent they will..due to the remote signals being similar
<nettow0822> my understanding is that the process we just went through should have separated the remotes
<foxbuntu> post your lircd then
<nettow0822> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2629/
<nettow0822> I just made a test lircd.conf...  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2630/
<nettow0822> both of them still work on the same computer
<foxbuntu> nettow0822, prob becuase they both send the same ir hex codes
<nettow0822> well the remote has the ability to be setup on 16 different channels and...
<nettow0822> the lirc module also has the ability to be setup to the corresponding channel....
<nettow0822> thus I should be able setup both remotes to operate independently from each other
<foxbuntu> but on the different ir channels does the remote actually produce different hex codes
<foxbuntu> idk much about that remote
<nettow0822> i may have to email the people that have supplied the examples
<foxbuntu> might be the best chance
<nettow0822> snapstream says the remotes will operate independently
<foxbuntu> I know quite abit about lirc, but not the remotes
<nettow0822> ok ty for your help...bedtime here 12:08
<debiano778> hi all anyone have install mythbuntu with ATI RADEON X1600 pro HDMI?
<rhpot1991> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203200158&adid=17653&dcaid=17653
<directhex|bsp> experiemntal driver support only
<rhpot1991> I figured
<directhex|bsp> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-950
<tgm4883> Nightcrlr, ping
<rhpot1991> I see words about it working in the list, but breaking pci hauppauge cards in the process
<rhpot1991> also these posts are old (january)
<LotharTBL> good day all. Anyone have any luck with a static IP for their mythbuntu master backend?
<rhpot1991> LotharTBL: you can do that in /etc/network/interfaces
<rhpot1991> though there may be easier gui methods of doing so
<LotharTBL> I did it but it screwed up everything, ie mysql
<LotharTBL> I was considering just doing an alais to the other ip to the same interface?
<rhpot1991> how did it screw mysql up?
<LotharTBL> couldn't attach from the front end
<rhpot1991> you prob have to go and change the otherbackends to look at the new ip
<rhpot1991> and are they able to connect to it otherwise?
<LotharTBL> I read on forums about swapping out to a static IP can do that
<rhpot1991> IE do you have mysql configured properly
<LotharTBL> all kinds of bad things happened. Couldn't get mythfillbackend to update either
<rhpot1991> you can prob modify the ip in mysql tables yourself to point at the right one if thats the problem
<LotharTBL> well its a static ie stock install
<LotharTBL> I am doing the easy thing... reinstalling lol
<LotharTBL> gives me time to reflect read and work it out
<rhpot1991> s/easy/time consuming/
<LotharTBL> I am on vacation and enjoy a project, how can you learn with no goal in site?
<rhpot1991> I'd install phpmyadmin and just modify the sql
<directhex|bsp> the database is set by hostname, not ip
<LotharTBL> I am installing the stock mythbuntu 7.01 distro (tried mythdora for 2 days and have decided I like ubuntu more, besides, fedora puts things in odd spots)
<LotharTBL> not ip?
<LotharTBL> totaly host name?
<rhpot1991> directhex|bsp: what happens if you don't put in a host name but put in an IP?
<LotharTBL> Doh! yes I am an idiot
<LotharTBL> you get a failure
<LotharTBL> when you run the test from the front end
<directhex|bsp> changing to static ip, as well as /etc/network/interfaces, you need to ensure you change the following to match: /etc/hosts, ensure mysql isn't binding on the loopback address only, and in mythtv-setup you tell it the ip of the backend is the new static address, not loopback
<LotharTBL> might have been due to my ip problems, but if you stick an IP in there it will fail
<sebrock> must a remote have the corresponding ir blaster?
<directhex|bsp> settings are stored on a per-hostname basis
<sebrock> or can I use a PVR-1500 remote with the Soundgraph IR?
<LotharTBL> ok time to go check the install, be back when I screw it up again. WHo said linux wasn't fun?
<rhpot1991> hmmm I stand corrected, I see hostnames in the capturecard table
<rhpot1991> I find that kinda strange as I told mythtv the IP of the boxes IIRC
<sebrock> does anyone know this?
<sebrock> Is it necessary to use the IR blaster that came with the remote?=
<directhex|bsp> do you need to use an ir blaster?
<sebrock> Maybe I talk nonsense here, let me explain
<rhpot1991> I think he means ir receiver
<rhpot1991> wants to use a different remote with a different receiver
<sebrock> I have a case that came with Soundgraph iMON PAD, but it doesnt work very well with the pad. However I also have a PVR-500 and it included a MCE remote
<sebrock> rhpot1991, you are right
<sebrock> I ment reciever
<rhpot1991> might be hit or miss
<sebrock> what do you mean?
<rhpot1991> might work might not, depends if that receiver can see the signals
<rhpot1991> I'd think if you set it up correctly it should
<sebrock> sure
<rhpot1991> but stranger things have happened
<sebrock> ok, how would I go about to try this?
<sebrock> what is you intuitive first thought? no?
<rhpot1991> I'd set up the receiver first, then make a lircrc for the remote you have
<rhpot1991> well actually irw should report if it sees things before you even have the lircrc done
<sebrock> irw doesnt give anything right now but I might have made wrong config
<sebrock> irw
<rhpot1991> did you select the receiver when you set it up?
<sebrock> I actually got a receiver with the remote aswell... but then Ihave to open the case and exchange it
<sebrock> no basically I have to do it all from scratch I think
<sebrock> been messing around with the imon pad
<sebrock> I have lirc installed
<rhpot1991> hmmmm
<sebrock> How do I change the config?
<rhpot1991> what remote are you trying to use?
<sebrock> MCE remote
<sebrock> the Philips one
<rhpot1991> I'd install the snapstream but then go ahead and use a mce lircd.config
<rhpot1991> err,imon pad
<sebrock> I need this also: lirc_mceusb2
<rhpot1991> well that is for the receiver
<rhpot1991> not the remote
<rhpot1991> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=lircd.conf.mceusb
<rhpot1991> you can try using that
<rhpot1991> then restart lirc and try out irw
<rhpot1991> and prey
<rhpot1991> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<rhpot1991> that describes how to setup by hand
<rhpot1991> might be helpful
<LotharTBL> almost finished installing, just running the mythfilldatabase then a reboot and hopefully TV
<sebrock> i dont think it works
<rhpot1991> you will have to ask someone who knows more about both of those then, I don't have either
<sebrock> hmm...
<sebrock> yeah
<sebrock> I think I'll have to remove the imon receiver and install this one instead
<sebrock> imon pad just does not want to work correctly
<rhpot1991> is there any advantage to letting jobs run on a different host than they recorded on?
<LotharTBL> ok nothing works! lol
<LotharTBL> I have the backend running and can't seem to get the front end (on another computer) to attach
<rhpot1991> check your logs /var/log/mythtv/
<LotharTBL> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2635/
<LotharTBL> ok just showing the back end is running let me check the log real fast
<rhpot1991> when setting up from scratch you have to tell your backend to use your viewable IP, not 127.0.0.1
<rhpot1991> and you have to make sure that mysql is viewable across your network too
<rhpot1991> I dunno how much of that mythbuntu takes care of for you
<LotharTBL> ok I have a real IP in ther enot the loopback ip
<LotharTBL> how do I let mysql be viewable?
<LotharTBL> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2636/ my log file
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, it's done by activating the mysql service via MCC
<rhpot1991> is your frontend on the same machine as your backend?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, no it's not
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 that makes sense, I thought I used to do that in /etc/mysql/my.conf but it doesn't match up what is in my brain now
<tgm4883> <LotharTBL> I have the backend running and can't seem to get the front end (on another computer) to attach
<rhpot1991> thats what I thought
<rhpot1991> but I see words about localhost in his logs
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, it used to be done that way, but it's much easier this way :)
<LotharTBL> no the front end is on another machine
<LotharTBL> its running the live CD
<rhpot1991> is that log from your backend or your frontend?
<rhpot1991> backend I take it
<rhpot1991> try to connect with your frontend, then get the mythfrontend logs from there
<LotharTBL> its the backend log
<rhpot1991> thats where the error will be
<LotharTBL> ok give me a sec
<LotharTBL> I keep failing the test in the 1st screen
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 I always love it when I go to look up how I did something for reference and the pain in the ass method I had to go through is no longer in use and I am confused as to why my machine is still running
<tgm4883> it's evolution :)
<rhpot1991> fire up a terminal and check the logs
<LotharTBL> no log file as I have never actually started it
<tgm4883> LotharTBL, what test?
<rhpot1991> hmmm, tgm4883 live cd doesn't make logs?
<LotharTBL> ok  with mythbuntu when you start from the live cd
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, afaik, i dont know
<rhpot1991> its prob failing before its even launching the frontend
<LotharTBL> the 1st screen has a test to see if you can connect
<LotharTBL> exactly
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> sounds like the mysql test
<rhpot1991> when I messed with the live cd the other day I had that happen and it was something painfully obvious
<rhpot1991> but I forget what now, I spend a while messing with mysql privs and that wasn't it
<LotharTBL> ok 1st is asks for mysql Mythtv user
<rhpot1991> LotharTBL:  are you sure the username/password/ip and all that is correct?
<LotharTBL> I think its mythtv by default yes?
<tgm4883> yes
<LotharTBL> then it asks for the Mysql Mythtv Password (the one I selected when I configured the backend)
<tgm4883> wrong
<rhpot1991> he is entering his user password, not mysql
<LotharTBL> then it asks for the Mythtv database mythconverg by default
<tgm4883> the mysql password is not the same as your user password
<tgm4883> sec
<rhpot1991> thats stored in a file in your home dir, I think
<LotharTBL> which pw should I be using?
<tgm4883> your mysql password is stored on your backend in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<LotharTBL> ah ok in etc/myth/mythsql.txt
<LotharTBL> give a sec
<LotharTBL> ok one problem I think is...DBHostName=localhost
<rhpot1991> that should be the ip of the backend
<LotharTBL> should be something else like an ip or the server name?
<LotharTBL> do I change it in the file or somewhere else?
<rhpot1991> isn't there a spot for that on the test?
<tgm4883> don't change the file, just grab the password
<rhpot1991> or are you referring to somewhere else?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, the test is on the frontend, and therefor cannot change the backend info (especially since it cannot connect)
<LotharTBL> I got the password
<rhpot1991> there is a spot on the frontend to point at the ip of the backend is what I am referring to
<LotharTBL> what do I place in the MySQL Server?
<LotharTBL> the ip?
<LotharTBL> or the server name?
<tgm4883> ip
<LotharTBL> still failing the connection
<rhpot1991> can it ping that ip?
<LotharTBL> yep
<LotharTBL> just pinged it
<rhpot1991> try to connect to mysql via cli
<LotharTBL> not sure how to connect from the cmd line
<LotharTBL> is the user mythtv correct?
<rhpot1991> let me look up how to hit a different server
<rhpot1991> I believe so
<tgm4883> LotharTBL, did you activate the mysql service in MCC?
<LotharTBL> not sure grep what from ps ax to see?
<LotharTBL> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2638/
<rhpot1991> mysql -h <HOST> -u<USER> -p
<rhpot1991> should prompt you for a password
<rhpot1991> fire up MCC and check it
<LotharTBL> host = ip user = mythtv
<rhpot1991> yep
<sebrock> superm1, I have managed to get contact with the remote now
<sebrock> however, its very occational... Like one in 100 tries
<sebrock> Thing is, the PAD works more or less like a mouse in Windows, thus generatin a lot of hex codes. This config only has one hex code for every arrow (up,down etc). It's very hard to hit right
<LotharTBL> ok when I did mysql -h 192.168.x.x  -umythtv  -p   it prompted me for a password
<rhpot1991> enter the password you got from the text file
<LotharTBL> I entered the one in the mysql text file and got access denied
<tgm4883> as you should
<LotharTBL> so the server is up and running?
<tgm4883> try it again, leave the password blank this time
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 why should he have?
<LotharTBL> no password gets an access denied for password=no with password access denied for password =yes
<rhpot1991> did you check the service in MCC?
<LotharTBL> not sure what MCC is?
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu control centre
<LotharTBL> I am running on the server with a terminal shell, can I check in there?
<LotharTBL> otherwise I need to go downstairs lol
<rhpot1991> not so much
<tgm4883> LotharTBL, are you sshed in?
<LotharTBL> yes
<tgm4883> if you ssh in like this "ssh backendip -X -Y"
<tgm4883> then you can run mythbuntu-control-centre
<LotharTBL> lol.. need to be in X to do that and I think its just ssh -XY to get a trusted session. just a sec, I can do that from the frontend machine
<rhpot1991> I thought you had to enable x forwarding on the server, that it was off by default
<tgm4883> heh, yea.  Not sure about the -XY as i have always used it seperate
<sebrock> right...
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, could be, it's been a long time since i set it up, but worth a try
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 why did you expect the mysql with the password to fail?
<LotharTBL> yep -XY works fine
<LotharTBL> run mythtv-setup?
<rhpot1991> been a while since I set it up too, guess its on by default now
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> LotharTBL, ^^
<rhpot1991> I would have expected it to work if his mysql was accepting remote connections
<LotharTBL> command not found lol
<rhpot1991> apt-get install it
<rhpot1991> also check your spelling, and mine
<tgm4883> LotharTBL, is this a mythbuntu install or a ubuntu install?
<LotharTBL> its mythbuntu 7.01
<tgm4883> MCC is installed by default
<LotharTBL> lol can't find package mythbuntu-control-center
<rhpot1991> on a backend only?
<tgm4883> centre
<tgm4883> notice the spelling
<LotharTBL> ah
<tgm4883> I blame Daviey
<rhpot1991> is that a british thing?
<tgm4883> yes
<rhpot1991> I figured
<Daviey> tgm4883: fu
<tgm4883> :)
<rhpot1991> haha
<LotharTBL> yes damned flat tyre!
<LotharTBL> ok its up and running
<LotharTBL> what am I looking at?
<tgm4883> under system services
<tgm4883> the mysql service
<tgm4883> what is it's status
<sebrock> right superm1, I got it now. However, the hex codes that are patched in the lirc-modules-source are wrong. Contact me and I'll give you the correct ones. Or at least the new ones, Soundgraph made som changes maybe=
<LotharTBL> mysql is enabled
<tgm4883> hmm
<LotharTBL> however...
<LotharTBL> under the mythtv config it shows the MysqlServer as local host
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, you were right about the mysql connection thing
<LotharTBL> its greyed out. need to re-run mythtvsetup I think
<tgm4883> yes, rerun mythtv-setup with the correct info
<LotharTBL> prescaling of images takes forever!
<LotharTBL> **starts to read war and peace**
<LotharTBL> no where in the setup do I get the option to make changes to mysql
<tgm4883> what do you have under the first screen under general?
<LotharTBL> has to be a config file somewhere that I can change witht he local host to the IP
<LotharTBL> give a sec, just ran it to add a couple of things
<LotharTBL> my local IP x 2 with the static ports to listen to
<LotharTBL> same IP in both places
<tgm4883> so you have 192.x.x.x right?
<LotharTBL> yes
<tgm4883> hmm
<LotharTBL> lazy standard internal ip
<LotharTBL> however in the mysql.txt file it shows the thing as localhost
<LotharTBL> not the ip. Will changing it in that text file make any diff?
<tgm4883> doubt it
<tgm4883> mine is the same
<LotharTBL> same here
<LotharTBL> somewhere in mysql it dosn't have the local ip it needs to allow me in
<tgm4883> by any chance did you add firewall rules to the backend?
<LotharTBL> damn Mysql to the firey pits of hell! Ok I'm over it now
<tgm4883> or install firestarter
<LotharTBL> not that I know of. Just installed it off the disk. picked default answers to anything I didn't specificaly know
<tgm4883> and they are on the same subnet, correct?
<LotharTBL> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2642/
<LotharTBL> there is my ps ax what is running on the machine
<LotharTBL> yes all on the same class C net
<LotharTBL> I can ssh into out of any ot them and they all have net
<tgm4883> static or dynamic ip address?
<tgm4883> on the backend
<LotharTBL> unfortunately dynamic
<LotharTBL> when I start setting things to static bad things happen
<tgm4883> k
<LotharTBL> last time I installed when I switched to static I lost net
<tgm4883> yea, bad things do happen with static ip addresses
<LotharTBL> I had the correct interface items and resolv info
<LotharTBL> just didn't want to work
<tgm4883> has this install ever had a static ip?
<LotharTBL> no
<LotharTBL> I just installed it
<tgm4883> k
<LotharTBL> I was going to try and bind a static IP to a virtual device, but that is for later when things are working
<rhpot1991> maybe a permissions problem with mythtv user from other hosts?
<LotharTBL> unknown. I haven't played with any permissions
<LotharTBL> by default shouldn't mythtv user have access to mythtv?
<tgm4883> !bug 156087 | rhpot1991
<tgm4883> oooooook
<tgm4883> so ubotu doesn't want to work
<tgm4883> bug 156087
<LotharTBL> hahahah
<tgm4883> ok, well that doesn't apply to this situation
<tgm4883> but it does apply to static ip addresses
<tgm4883> so FYI
<LotharTBL> I read the bug about static IPs, that is how I screwed the last install
<LotharTBL> which is why I re-installed. DId a mythdora install, worse problems there
<LotharTBL> so back to mythbuntu
<LotharTBL> is there some sort of control I can run on mysqlserver to allow mythtv user access?
<LotharTBL> mysqlpasswd?
<tgm4883> whats strange, is that you should be able to login from the command line with the password from the mysql.txt file
<tgm4883> all things are pointing to a messed up mysql install
<rhpot1991> locally he should be able to
<rhpot1991> remotely he should't if thats the problem
<tgm4883> true
<LotharTBL> well..its a stock install, I really had very little interaction with mysql
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, but thats not the problem
<tgm4883> as he was able to get the password prompt remotly
<tgm4883> which indicates that it is listening on the correct port
<rhpot1991> I think thats the client though
<rhpot1991> when you use -p it will automagically prompt you, I think
<tgm4883> yep your right
<rhpot1991> LotharTBL: do you have apache or anything running on that backend
<LotharTBL> apache is running yes
<LotharTBL> also part of the stock install
<tgm4883> LotharTBL, can you log in locally to the mysql server on the backend?
<LotharTBL> locally as in on the machine? ot thru an ssh session?
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<rhpot1991> through an ssh session is the same as locally
<LotharTBL> yes my thoughts exactly. I can also run thru VNC
<LotharTBL> isn't phpmyadmin part of the stock install?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<LotharTBL> installing now
<LotharTBL> I'm pretty sure apache2 on the install?
<Daviey> Hmm, does DVD playback work?
<Daviey> i've never tried it
<tgm4883> Daviey, are you talking to yourself?
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> in myhthbuntu, out of the box
<rhpot1991> except with sony ARccOS discs, grrrrrrrrr
<Daviey> it does then?
<rhpot1991> on my system they fail when playing or ripping
<tgm4883> dvd playback works out of the box
<tgm4883> encrypted dvd playback does not work out of the box
<tgm4883> wait
<tgm4883> encrypted dvd playback does not work out of the box*
<tgm4883> dvd playback works out of the box*
<rhpot1991> sony introduced random garbage as an attempt to stop hacking, and made it fail on computers and new dvd players
<tgm4883> * Must have a dvd drive
<rhpot1991> *Must have a dvd
<tgm4883> *Must put dvd in dvd drive
<tgm4883> * Must take disk out of dvd drive, flip over so shiny side down, and reinsert into dvd drive
<rhpot1991> I always wanted to soldier an ide cable to a CDr and try to sell it on ebay as an ipod CD adapter
<rhpot1991> for some reason this is reminding me of it
<rhpot1991> though I would just melt the CDr, don't know why I never thought of that before
<rhpot1991> work is productive today
<LotharTBL> ok all installed now what?
<rhpot1991> http:yourip/phpmyadmin
<LotharTBL> well that was no fun
<LotharTBL> locked up hard for some reason
<LotharTBL> anyhow..
<LotharTBL> ok I have phpmyadmin installed
<LotharTBL> ah well no longer an interesting problem to solve?
<rhpot1991> log in, and then there is a link for privleges
<rhpot1991> I have a mythtv user and % host (any)
<rhpot1991> but I am also firewalled, so you don't want to do that on a web facing box
<rhpot1991> brb lunch
<LotharTBL> rats.. ok log in how?
<rhpot1991> kind of back
<rhpot1991> were you able to add a user?
<LotharTBL> ok still trying to get phpmyadmin to work!
<LotharTBL> got it all installed then frikin firefox says it needs helpers to work
<LotharTBL> well its the stock firefox that comes with mythbuntu can't add extensions etc
<LotharTBL> so I am in the process of upgrading as I type
<LotharTBL> I do however have mythweb working, so I know the database is there and works
<rhpot1991> what kind of helpers?
<LotharTBL> very nice app, can't wait to use it on my TV
<LotharTBL> the helper app that allows it to run php I suppose?
<rhpot1991> well ya, the db works locally, but you need permissions for your frontend to access it from the remote machine
<rhpot1991> hmmm, I've seen that before
<rhpot1991> its a problem on the server not fx
<rhpot1991> I'll be damned if I can remember how to fix it though
<rhpot1991> would it do any harm restarting your backend?
<LotharTBL> I get an error from firefox when I try to open /file://user/share/phpmyadmin.php I get the error
<rhpot1991> oh wait
<rhpot1991> its not the same one I thought about
<LotharTBL> not at all, let me wait till the upgrade is done though
<rhpot1991> ya don't restart it now
<LotharTBL> lol
<rhpot1991> I was thinking it was the problem where fx is trying to download the .php files
<LotharTBL> I had the problem with the front end not connecting to the backend
<rhpot1991> thats still broken right?
<LotharTBL> 40 of 64 downloaded sheesh
<LotharTBL> yes, I think its to do with the user mythtv not having access to the sql database, but not totaly sure
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-6.html
<rhpot1991> scroll down to  Modifying access to the MySQL database for multiple systems
<rhpot1991> can do it via cli there
<rhpot1991> is this box behind a firewall?
<LotharTBL> yes, pix 501 to the outside
<LotharTBL> ok while waiting for updating, I'll look at the mysql thing
<rhpot1991> you can just do any mythtv user then as long as you don't have your mysql open to the outside world
<LotharTBL> ok first thing, the bind address was set to the 127.0.0.0 instead of the ip address. definately a problem. That alone may fix it?
<LotharTBL> all downloaded, just installing now.
<rhpot1991> the bind address where?
<LotharTBL> in my.cnf for mysql
<rhpot1991> mine is too
<LotharTBL> part of the directions you linked me
<rhpot1991> that used to be the way to do it, but tgm4883 explained it earlier that you don't do it that way now
<LotharTBL> says to change it at the bottom
<rhpot1991> that the service handles it instead
<LotharTBL> lol
<LotharTBL> so change it back?
<rhpot1991> just add the mythtv user for now
<rhpot1991> and see if that works
<rhpot1991> I would for now
<LotharTBL> **still waits for updating**
<rhpot1991> take your time, I'm still eating and all too
<LotharTBL> ok all done, now restart mysql? sudo mysql restart?
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<rhpot1991> did you actually make the user at some point?
<LotharTBL>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]
<LotharTBL>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]
<LotharTBL>  * Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.
<LotharTBL> no never made a user, got too wrapped up with trying to get frikin phpmyadmin to work
<LotharTBL> which still down't
<LotharTBL> when I try to view index.php in the browser it says I need to configure a helper application in preferences. There is no place to allow me to do that
<LotharTBL> then again, may be a rights thing too
<rhpot1991> helper application is a new one to me, google that
<rhpot1991> but try to make the mythtv user with the command line first
<rhpot1991> cause you don't need phpmyadmin if that works
<LotharTBL> ok not up on myspl syntax log in as root mysql -u root -p and wait for password yes?
<LotharTBL> I am logged into mysql all set to add a user..
<LotharTBL> any command to show the status of users?
<rhpot1991>  mysql -u root mythconverg mysql> grant all on mythconverg.* to mythtv@"%" identified by "mythtv"; mysql> flush privileges;
<LotharTBL> so I can see if I have any?>
<rhpot1991> hmmm that didn't paste too nicely
<LotharTBL> lol
<rhpot1991> grant all on mythconverg.* to mythtv@"%" identified by "mythtv";
<rhpot1991> then: flush privileges;
<LotharTBL> I think I'll do this one instead what do you think? grant all on mythconverg.* to mythtv@"192.168.1.%" identified by "mythtv";
<rhpot1991> that works too
<LotharTBL> ok done, now lets see if it works eh?
<LotharTBL> user will not need PW if they ar einside my network?
<LotharTBL> brb running down to the other machine to check it out
<rhpot1991> it should be the same mythtv mysql password you looked up in the txt file before
<rhpot1991> wait its not
<rhpot1991> the identiefied by stuff is the password
<rhpot1991> if I break my system not, its your fault, heh
<rhpot1991> s/not/now/
<LotharTBL> damn it still not connecting!
<LotharTBL> lol
<rhpot1991> you flushed the privs?
<LotharTBL> yes as directed
<LotharTBL> odd or what?
<LotharTBL> brb going to try again
<rhpot1991> see what 'select * from users' returns
<rhpot1991> make that user, and on the mysql db
<insllvn> help! I added mythbuntu to an xubuntu install, and now i need to configure it as a backend how do I set up mySGL database and point mythTV backend setup at ir?
<LotharTBL> ok do what now? lost me I was fighting with it downstairs
<rhpot1991> select * from user
<rhpot1991> on your mysql db, not mythconverg
<LotharTBL> mysql> select * from user
<LotharTBL>     ->
<LotharTBL> nothing
<LotharTBL> hmm maybe I have the wrong database installed?
<rhpot1991> quit that
<rhpot1991> and do mysql -u root -p mysql
<LotharTBL> ok quit
 * rhpot1991 hopes he got the syntax right
<rhpot1991> should connect you to the mysql db
<LotharTBL> ok in as stated
<rhpot1991> also that -p might be optional
<rhpot1991> now do select * from user
<LotharTBL> mysql> select * from user
<LotharTBL>     ->
<LotharTBL> same thing
<LotharTBL> or am I just a rock head and missing something?
<rhpot1991> hmmmm
<rhpot1991> that should return at least root
<rhpot1991> as we are connected as root
<LotharTBL> yes as root
<LotharTBL> try as myth?
<rhpot1991> hold on I'm trying it on mine
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> select * from user;
<rhpot1991> forgot the semi
<LotharTBL> ah ok
<rhpot1991> pastebin that, but remove the password hashes, no reason for them to be out there
<LotharTBL> ok see lots of users from different polaces. mythtv already had access from % and now has it from 192.168.1.%
<LotharTBL> so its a password issue? a port issue?
<LotharTBL> a permissions issue?
<LotharTBL> how do you change a user's password in mysql?
<rhpot1991> mysqladmin -u vivek -p oldpassword newpass
<rhpot1991> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mysql-change-root-password/
<LotharTBL> it would appear that there are 3 instances of mythtv user, and 2 out of 3 have the same PW
<rhpot1991> also a way to do it with root in there
<rhpot1991> make them all the same
<rhpot1991> then get rid of left overs later
<rhpot1991> I randomly had an any user from any host in mine still
<rhpot1991> removed that when I saw it
<LotharTBL> how do I remove a user?
<LotharTBL> the root password works fine
<rhpot1991> delete from user where user='username';
<rhpot1991> careful you don't delete root
<feodal> please help cant run mythtv - can not connect to database
<insllvn> i added mythbuntu to an xubuntu install, and i am trying to set it up as a backend it says it cannot connect to the database, how do i set up that database?
<rhpot1991> so many database problems....
<LotharTBL> my problem as well feodal
<OfmindandMetal> Hi.  Having a problem with my ATSC tuner.  After having set up my card in the backend setup, and after scanning for channels and defining my source, in the front end, I go to WatchTV and it just flashes and goes back to the main screen.  From terminal, after I have scanned channels and try to tune to one of them, I keep getting the error:  "ERROR: error while parsing inversion (syntax error)".   Any ideas? I'm using a Ha
<OfmindandMetal> that was gotten to work last week, and I"m not sure what has happened since
<rhpot1991> everyone has a master backend and another backend or a frontend?
<insllvn> i am setting up with one backend, and one frontend
<LotharTBL> ok, I can NOT connect mysql -u mythtv -p using the password I think it is (the one in mysql.txt)
<LotharTBL> so that is a problem
<rhpot1991> LotharTBL: use root and set a new password
<LotharTBL> log in as root then do the mysqladmin -u mythtv -p ?
<rhpot1991> nope, hold on
<rhpot1991> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('new_password')  WHERE user='mythtv';
<rhpot1991> this will change all your mythtv users
<rhpot1991> don't forget you need to FLUSH PRIVILEGES; when you are done
<LotharTBL> make a diff if its upper or lower case?
<rhpot1991> I think thats case sensitive
<rhpot1991> are yours different?
<rhpot1991> all of mine are lowercase, though I set it up so long ago I may have created them myself
<LotharTBL> damn need to go pick up son at school. be back soon
<rhpot1991> insllvn: its your backend that can't see mysql?  Is the backend and mysql both running on the same box?
<insllvn> yeah
<insllvn> should be
<rhpot1991> did you write down the password for your mythtv mysql user?
<insllvn> yeah let me find
<insllvn> it
<rhpot1991> do mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<rhpot1991> and then try that password when it prompts you
<insllvn> rhpot1991, I can't find where I wrote it down, but during set up it gave a location where I could find it?
<rhpot1991> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<insllvn> thanks
<rhpot1991> did that connect?
<insllvn> error 1045 Access Denied
<insllvn> do i need to change permissions?
<insllvn> i really don't know much about MySQL
<rhpot1991> try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<rhpot1991> it will make you a new password
<rhpot1991> then try to do the same with that
<insllvn> same error
<rhpot1991> sounds like there is a bug in that package then, unless I'm having you guys do something silly
<rhpot1991> paste the command you ran here so I can double check it
<rhpot1991> without your password of course
<insllvn> I am on another machine
<insllvn> i am trying to set up an old machine, but right now I am typing on my notebook
<rhpot1991> mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<rhpot1991> right?
<insllvn> woops i made a typo hehehe
<insllvn> never mind did it right, still no dice
<rhpot1991> try: mysql -u root
<MythbuntuGuest49> I just got this mythbuntu box built and installed.  When I view it in VNC or on a Monitor through VGA, it shows the full picture.  However, when I connect it to my TV with SVideo, it shops off like .5 inch-1 inch around the screen
<insllvn> rhpot1991, that did give me a mysql prompt (like mysql>  )
<MythbuntuGuest49> i tried changing the resolution, but it didn't fix it
<MythbuntuGuest49> also,for some reason, my screen goes blank after not being used, but I have unchecked the "Activate screensaver after X amount of time"
<MythbuntuGuest49> i also switched it to 2 hours, but my tv goes blank before then (the music however keeps playing)
<LotharTBL> ok by the way rhpot1991 when I did that I got
<LotharTBL> mysql> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('mythtv') WHERE user='mythtv';
<LotharTBL> ERROR 1046 (3D000): No database selected
<LotharTBL> needed to select the correct database when I originaly logged in?
<LotharTBL> mysql -u root -p database?
<superm1> !packaging | sebrock
<ubotu> sebrock: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<LotharTBL> which database is it?
<rhpot1991> mysql database
<rhpot1991> superm1: is there a problem with the mythtv-database package not giving out correct privs?
<rhpot1991> 2 guys in here are having problems with it currently
<LotharTBL> so put mysql -u root - p mysql
<superm1> it properly handles the permissions as long as you dont go and muck with them
<rhpot1991> yep
<superm1> outside
<rhpot1991> well it wasn't working for them out of the box
<superm1> already had an sql server installed?
<superm1> before starting
<MythbuntuGuest49> good luck guys on fixing that, my problem isn't that important.  I'll check back later.
<LotharTBL> alright, I think I have all the myth users now with the same pw let me try and log on localy and see if mythtv can log in
<rhpot1991> LotharTBL, insllvn: did either of you already have mysql installed?
<insllvn> no
<superm1> possibly with a root password already predefined
<LotharTBL> clean install off the mythbuntu 7.10 i386 disk
<superm1> off a mythbuntu disk the pw was wrong?
<LotharTBL> I can log into mysql fine with as root
<insllvn> installed on top of a clean xubuntu install
<rhpot1991> they are both backend with a remote frontend
<insllvn> i can too
<insllvn> yes
<superm1> okay so lets take a step back here
<rhpot1991> and their mysql user wont login via cli
<LotharTBL> clean install ontop of an empty freshly formatted drive
<rhpot1991> locally
<superm1> so LotharTBL you installed from mythbuntu disk
<superm1> advanced install or no?
<LotharTBL> yes superml
<gig> Hi I am trying to get my ATI Remote Wonder to work, but when I plugg the usb receiver in, nothing does anything, the red light comes on, and I've checked all the logs, I don't see anything being detected, using the latest mythbuntu 7.10
<LotharTBL> yes advanced to make sure mysql and VNC were installed
<superm1> okay did you change the root password during advanced install?
<superm1> and did you choose the mysql service
<LotharTBL> change it? as in did I put one in the open space?
<superm1> yes
<LotharTBL> yes I installed everything
<LotharTBL> and yes I put in a PW
<superm1> okay.
<superm1> now things were working after install right?
<superm1> no pw complaints etc
<LotharTBL> no I have never been able to get the remote front end to start
<superm1> did you have a local frontend
<superm1> that you tried
<superm1> on that backend
<rhpot1991> does the sql service handle the privs too now?
<LotharTBL> nope didn't install the local front end.
<superm1> LotharTBL, okay.
<superm1> on that machine
<superm1> can you connect to mysql locally
<superm1> as the mythtv user
<LotharTBL> still can't log on localy as mythtv to mysql
<superm1> using the password in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<LotharTBL> nope
<superm1> did you try before you started changing passwords?
<rhpot1991> neither can the other guy, and I had him reconfigure mythtv-database
<LotharTBL> no
<gig> LotharTBL, on your backend, do you have a frontend installed?
<superm1> LotharTBL, okay well i would recommend that you just reinstall right now if you dont have much change invested beyond the base install
<superm1> and then the issue can be immediately identified
<superm1> where it actually is
<superm1> okay?
<rhpot1991> I swear he tried mythtv before he meddled with the passwords
<LotharTBL> ok..well, only a wasted morning
 * rhpot1991 scrolls up to check
<gig> LotharTBL, does the frontend work, can you watch live tv, etc.?
<superm1> LotharTBL, sorry :)
<LotharTBL> yes I tried it right out of the box never even ran apr-get update
<superm1> LotharTBL, hopefully its just a usability issue and not a bug, but this is the best way to identify it
<superm1> not to say a usability issue isn't a bug that needs identifying
<superm1> you know what i mean?
<LotharTBL> well, this will be my 3rd install of mythbuntu, may just do another re-install of mythdora to keep the numbers even lol
<OfmindandMetal> Hi.  Having a problem with my ATSC tuner.  After having set up my card in the backend setup, and after scanning for channels and defining my source, in the front end, I go to WatchTV and it just flashes and goes back to the main screen.  From terminal, after I have scanned channels and try to tune to one of them, I keep getting the error:  "ERROR: error while parsing inversion (syntax error)".   Any ideas? I'm using a Ha
<OfmindandMetal> that was gotten to work last week, and I"m not sure what has happened since
<gig> LotharTBL, well if the frontend works on the backend server, just gointo the setup of the bandend, and get the password it is using from that
<superm1> LotharTBL, well it'd be most appreciated if you'll be patient in identifying this, it will benefit other people especially if its a bug that we can fix :)
<superm1> now that second person having the issue
<LotharTBL> understood, however mythweb is working! lol
<superm1> insllvn,
<superm1> you installed from a clean xubuntu install?
<LotharTBL> well give me a couple of hours... I'll be back I am sure
<rhpot1991> LotharTBL: if you go to status mythweb shows actual useful info?
<LotharTBL> no mythbuntu 7.10 disk
<LotharTBL> yes it shows a lot of info
<LotharTBL> let me paste it into a clip spot for you?
<rhpot1991> like it lists encoders?
<gig> Can anyone help me with my remote?
<rhpot1991> some of the stuff under machine info doesn't come from the db I don't think
<insllvn> superm1, yes
<rhpot1991> s/some/all
<superm1> insllvn, okay can you elaborate a little
<superm1> you install from the website?
<superm1> from synaptic?
<superm1> or from apt-get ?
<superm1> and what package did you install
<LotharTBL> it lists everything
<superm1> (there are tons of ways to install)
<insllvn> sorry installed mythbuntu packages from the website
<insllvn> http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<superm1> insllvn, okay
<superm1> insllvn, now when you installed the control centre, what'd you do next?
<LotharTBL> superml http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2648/ this is why I don't think its a database issue. mythweb works like a champ
<insllvn> went through the options, installed some proprietary codecs and tried to start "launch mythTV setup"
<superm1> LotharTBL, okay that changes a few things...
<rhpot1991> LotharTBL: what happens if you click on listings?
<insllvn> under mythTV configuration
<superm1> LotharTBL, can you check the password in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt and /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess.conf
<superm1> and compare the two?
<LotharTBL> beautiful TV listing. I can search by type rating etc
<superm1> insllvn, okay so you installed the backend and frontend there too?
<superm1> insllvn, or was that before installing from the website
<LotharTBL> sure, they are different however
<superm1> LotharTBL, they *are* different?
<LotharTBL> the one in mysql.txt is random lower uppercase letters and numbers, I selected the one in htaccess
<LotharTBL> yes totaly different
<superm1> can you try them both?
<insllvn> not sure I follow you I installed as instructed here: http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<superm1> on command line?
<LotharTBL> I have no clue where the one in mysql.txt came from I know I didn't pick it
<rhpot1991> mythtv-database generates that one
<superm1> insllvn, okay so can you check in the control centre, and see what roles you have activated then
<LotharTBL> sure but the user in htaccess is also different then mythtv
<superm1> LotharTBL, oh
<insllvn> oh i understand now yeah it is set up as primary backend no frontend
<superm1> LotharTBL, i'm referring elsewhere
<insllvn> xubuntu desktop
<superm1> insllvn, okay can you try to launch mythtv-setup from a command line instead then?
<superm1> insllvn, just "mythtv-setup"
<superm1> on the command line
<superm1> LotharTBL, there is a file in /etc/mythtv for mythweb that stores the SQL information (other than mysql.txt)
<superm1> that's what i'm asking you to look at
<superm1> it might be mythweb-config.php
<superm1> i dont know off hand
<LotharTBL> standby
<insllvn> must shut down mythtvbackend: yes would you like to run mythfilldatabse: yes
<insllvn> running mythfilldatabase
<rhpot1991> its mythweb-digest
<LotharTBL> ok yes the file is there. I see no pw info in it however
<rhpot1991> and it looks like its the hash in there
<rhpot1991> not plain text
<rhpot1991> match that up with:
<superm1> insllvn, okay can you show the output in that terminal to us?
<superm1> in a pastebin
<rhpot1991> mysql -u root mysql
<insllvn> yeah hold on a tic
<rhpot1991> select password from user where user='mythtv' and host='localhost';
<rhpot1991> correct me if I am wrong superm1, but mysql hashes will be the same if the username is the same and the password is the same regardless of the host?
<superm1> well they are clear text
<superm1> but the password will be the same either way
<gig> Can anyone help me with my remote wonder
<superm1> gig, you dont see the usb module loaded even?
<gig> which should i use
<gig> the kernel or userspace
<superm1> personal preference
<gig> usbcore lirc_atiusb,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<superm1> lets say kernel for now
<superm1> okay so its loaded
<superm1> no errors in dmesg about it?
<gig> thats with userspace
<insllvn> superm1, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2649/
<superm1> insllvn, hmm Can't connect to MySQL server on '172.0.0.1' (110)
<superm1> you copied and pasted, or did you hand type that ?
<insllvn> that was copy/pasted
<superm1> because that's most definitely the wrong address
<insllvn> ah
<superm1> check out /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<gig> superm1,  lirc_atiusb[3]: X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver on usb1:3
<superm1> and see if its listing that address there
<gig> superm1, that is in dmeg
<gig> superm1, looks like its finding it
<LotharTBL> superml here are the mythtv users and permissions I have set in my database  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2650/
<rhpot1991> LotharTBL: do those password hashes match what is in /etc/mythtv/mythweb-digest ?
<superm1> guys i say dont work with the hashes
<superm1> look at the clear text password in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> and the clear text password in the mythweb conf file
<superm1> that mythweb uses to connect to mysql
<superm1> if those match or dont
<superm1> if they dont match there is a problem somewhere with one of them
<rhpot1991> I don't see a clear text password in any mythweb config
<LotharTBL> nor do I
<LotharTBL> however if I have a password for mythtv in mysql I should be able to localy log him in yes?
<superm1>         setenv db_server        "mythdell"
<superm1>         setenv db_name          "mythconverg"
<superm1>         setenv db_login         "mythtv"
<LotharTBL> but I can't for some reason
<superm1> in /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess
<superm1> is the file i see those
<superm1> its right belowthat
<superm1> gig, okay so does irw work?
<rhpot1991> an there they are
<gig> superm1, not sure how do i check
<superm1> gig, type 'irw'
<gig> it just sits their doesn't give me an error message
<LotharTBL>  setenv db_server        "localhost"
<LotharTBL>         setenv db_name          "mythconverg"
<superm1> gig right, its expecting you to press buttons
<LotharTBL>         setenv db_login         "mythtv"
<LotharTBL>         setenv db_password      "qnY5O0Bg"
<rhpot1991> careful with those passwords
<superm1> LotharTBL, okay so now go compare that with the one /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> is it identical or not.
<LotharTBL> standby
<gig> superm1, ok so when i press buttons i get no output
<superm1> gig okay then you'll want to test the remote using mode2
<superm1> to see if you get anything
<superm1> google for how to use mode2
<superm1> or look at the man page.
<insllvn> superm1, is what's in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt just for reference, or if something is wrong there will it create problems?
<superm1> insllvn, if something is wrong there the backend wont start
<LotharTBL> identical
<insllvn> i see
<superm1> it is the "central" location for this pw stuff
<superm1> LotharTBL, okay so now login to mysql like this
<LotharTBL> mysql.txt is also in 2 different places and both are the same
<superm1> mysql -u mythtv
<superm1> and try that password
<LotharTBL> holey cow! I am a moron. didn't notice it until now its a capital O and a zero. in the term screen it looked like 2 zeros
<LotharTBL> yes it works now. hot damn password issue. going to go try it now
<rhpot1991> :(
 * superm1 shrugs.
<LotharTBL> maybe that will work? maybe not lol brb
<LotharTBL> always something easy eh?
<OfmindandMetal> Hi.  Having a problem with my ATSC tuner.  After having set up my card in the backend setup, and after scanning for channels and defining my source, in the front end, I go to WatchTV and it just flashes and goes back to the main screen.  From terminal, after I have scanned channels and try to tune to one of them, I keep getting the error:  "ERROR: error while parsing inversion (syntax error)".   Any ideas? I'm using a Ha
<OfmindandMetal> that was gotten to work last week, and I"m not sure what has happened since
<rhpot1991> should modify the code not to use 0/O/I/1
<rhpot1991> or l
<superm1> OfmindandMetal, did it have any problems scanning?
<superm1> and is there anything in dmesg agbout it
<LotharTBL> well... not it!
<LotharTBL> still fails when I try to run and auto kicks itself out
<rhpot1991> did you ever actually modify the user table?
<LotharTBL> me?
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> or did you just do selects on it
<LotharTBL> ok lost me
<rhpot1991> we were talking about modifying the user table at one point
<LotharTBL> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('new_password') WHERE user='mythtv';
<rhpot1991> to add a mythtv user
<LotharTBL> yes I did this
<LotharTBL> but should I do it again and set it to the other pw?
<rhpot1991> didn't that error out on you?
<OfmindandMetal> superm1: it did not have a problem scanning, and dmesg recognized in upon boot as a CX88 something card
<LotharTBL> no it didn't
<rhpot1991> cause you weren't in a database
<superm1> woah woah LotharTBL
<superm1> dont go changing passwords
<superm1> seriously...
<LotharTBL> too late already done
<rhpot1991> superm1: that happened hours ago
<superm1> okay well it appears the old password works when you connected on command line
<superm1> so that's what matters
<rhpot1991> but I'd think the other one would have broken
<LotharTBL> yes it does
<rhpot1991> and all his hashes are the same
<superm1> okay now check that mysql is really listening on the right port
<rhpot1991> so it should be ok still
<LotharTBL> the other one dosn't work at all
<superm1> that it is listening on your network card's ip
<superm1> not just on 127.0.0.1
<superm1> use nmap or netstat to determine
<LotharTBL> standby
<directhex> hm. why doesn't ubuntu have any low-latency kernels?
<LotharTBL> tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN
<_MMA_> directhex: There is.
<LotharTBL> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     41804    /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<LotharTBL> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     41914    /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<superm1> OfmindandMetal, can you possibly try using the card with another package like kaffeine?
<superm1> to identify if the same thing is happening outside mythtv
<directhex> _MMA_, not since feisty
<_MMA_> directhex: Incorrect. I had it made myself. ;) sudo apt-get linux-rt
<Daviey> directhex: linux-image-2.6.22-14-rt
<directhex> why the hell is that missed by apt-cache search linux-image ?
<Daviey> directhex: not missed here :/
<OfmindandMetal> well, I can try Kaffeine perhaps.  but I can't tune through it manual through terminal either, I keep getting a message about error while parsing inversion or something.  invalid syntax
<directhex> well, that makes my life easier
<OfmindandMetal> I'm wondering if myth flashing back to main screen and that are related
<insllvn> superm1,  you said that txt file appears in two places, and if it is wrong the backend won't start where is the other location?
<joejaxx> SOMEBADY SAVVVEEEE MEEEE OHHHHHHHH! - Smallville
<superm1> insllvn, ~/.mythtv
<_MMA_> lol
<superm1> haha
<superm1> insllvn, if you have a mysql.txt in ~/.mythtv get rid of it
<insllvn> ok superm1 I think I am making progress here how do i set the password for my database? when a reconfigured mysqlconverg, it said that unless I had changed it I should leave the password blank
<feodal> please help cant run muthtv cant connect to database
<superm1> woah wth is with all these today?
<superm1> LotharTBL, insllvn and now you too feodal ?
<directhex> superm1, the database is myth's weak link. are you really surprised?
<rhpot1991> see I told you something was up
<LotharTBL> no never heard of it
<superm1> directhex, but i mean all at once?
<directhex> superm1, maybe the mythbuntu market share is increasing! ;)
<superm1> insllvn, it is created for you
<superm1> its stored in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> you dont create it yourself
<LotharTBL> superml is mysql listening where it should be?
<insllvn> superm1, i think i screwed that up, can i change it now?
<superm1> LotharTBL, it is listening yes
<superm1> LotharTBL, from your remote machine, try to connect with command line
<superm1> or even better
<superm1> from mcc
<superm1> mcc has a test button
<superm1> insllvn, what'd you screw up exactly?
<gig> superm1, ok i have output from irw.... now how to i get it to work in myth frontend
<insllvn> i don't have that original password, i had tried to change it earlier in a dialogue, and now i can't find it in those text files they were what i tried to change it to, bu that doesn't work
<LotharTBL> ok run the mmc localy on the server?
<rhpot1991> LotharTBL: on the remote machine
<LotharTBL> ok run it thru... ssh? VNC?
<superm1> gig, regenerate your lircrc from cc
<rhpot1991> no, off of the cd itself
<superm1> LotharTBL, on the remote machine however you want
<superm1> LotharTBL, some method
<rhpot1991> you want it running on the remote machine, not on the server
<superm1> insllvn, well i think at this point, your easiest method:
<superm1> sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 mythtv-*
<superm1> and then reinstall during mcc
<LotharTBL> ok vnc running MCC and don't see a test button for mysql
<LotharTBL> ah ok.. it needs to be on the local machine to let me run it. standby
<superm1> its on the mythtv configuration tab Lothar_Away
<gig> superm1, thanks it works
<superm1> gig whatdid you have to do
<superm1> for irw to work?
<superm1> did you end up having to change that lircd.conf or something?
<insllvn> well shit i guess this project will have to be put on hold till tomorrow
<gig> superm1, i had to change the lird.conf and lircrc
<gig> superm1, and i found a forum that said userspace was blacklisted so i changed to the kernel
<superm1> gig, can you please file a bug with what was necessary to do
<superm1> and we can evaluate it there
<superm1> against the lirc package
<superm1> to have this working out of the box for hardy
<LotharTBL> well no go.
<LotharTBL> won't connect from remote machine with MCC
<superm1> LotharTBL, well try from a command line
<superm1> and see if its an issue connecting
<superm1> or what it tells you
<gig> superm1, sure, the config info was their in both configs, i just had to take out everything else and just leave what was relivent
<gig> superm1, where do i go to submit a bug
<LotharTBL> ok to connect to a remote host on a cli its mysql -u root -p <ip of remote machine>?
<rhpot1991> I think you need -host or -h before the IP
<LotharTBL> ok willco
<superm1> gig, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/source/+lirc
<superm1> i think
<superm1> thats off the top of my head
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bugs
<superm1> thats a bit closer
<LotharTBL> ok from cli on remote machine access denied password = yes
<superm1> LotharTBL, okay well you know that password is right if you can connect from the local machine
<LotharTBL> indeed
<LotharTBL> so its some kind of permission issue?
<superm1> sounds like it
<rhpot1991> well.....
<rhpot1991> we made another mysql user at one point
<rhpot1991> on 192.x.x.%
<superm1> oh the one that connects from remote machines?
<rhpot1991> right?
<LotharTBL> yes we did..
<superm1> ugh. there we go.
<LotharTBL> with the same name, but a different pw
<superm1> okay undo it all
<rhpot1991> superm1: it didn't work before we did that though, it was my attempt to see if that was the problem
<superm1> :)
<rhpot1991> lets just delete it
<rhpot1991> that user
<LotharTBL> ok how do I undo it?
<LotharTBL> and I globally changed all the users mythtv to a different password
<rhpot1991> sudo mythtv -u root mysql
<rhpot1991> on your backend
<superm1> rhpot1991, okay well i need to get going guys..  good luck LotharTBL
<LotharTBL> mythtv or mysql?
<rhpot1991> mysql
<LotharTBL> thanks supermL
<LotharTBL> ok at the mysql prompt
<rhpot1991> delete from user where user='mythtv' and host='192.thing from before';
<rhpot1991> then FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<LotharTBL> $ mysql -u root mythconverg
<LotharTBL> mysql> grant all on mythconverg.* to mythtv@"192.168.1.%" identified by "mythtv";
<LotharTBL> mysql> flush privileges;
<LotharTBL> this is what we did
<LotharTBL> not sure how to delete a user
<LotharTBL> ok got it
<LotharTBL> all done
<LotharTBL> need to quit and restart?
<rhpot1991> quit
<rhpot1991> shouldn't need to restart but go ahead and sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<LotharTBL> done, now try to connect remotely again I suppose, brb
<gig> superm1, anyway to change how big files are encoded? anyway to lower quality? i've tried setting low quality, and playing with mythstreamtv, but nothing seems to work and files still end up being 1.2gb for 30 minutes
<rhpot1991> gig: transcode them to something else like xvid or something
<LotharTBL> Gentelmen, I think we have liftoff
<rhpot1991> excelent
<gig> rhpot1991, i know this is a big question, but how would i transcode a recording down to xvid via the commandline
<rhpot1991> so it was the typo then we broke remote on top of it
<rhpot1991> as an attempt to fix a problem that didn't exist
<LotharTBL> I went in and reset all the PWs back to the one it was and got rid of the extra entry
<LotharTBL> yep
<LotharTBL> damn O0
<LotharTBL> on this test its easy
<LotharTBL> on a terminal its now
<LotharTBL> I loved the old slashed or dotted 0
<LotharTBL> bring back the slash! (with a dot )
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> gig: I've only done transcoding via mythfrontend
<rhpot1991> seach around the wiki or user mailing list and you might find something
<gig> rhpot1991, how do you transcode via mythfrondend?
<rhpot1991> let me look up the position
<feodal> народ кто сталкивался с проблемой запуска mythtv - не могу подключится к базе
<rhpot1991> setup > setup > TV > recording profiles > transcoders
<rhpot1991> I am fairly sure you also have to fire up mythtv-setup and check off a checkbox in there to enable transcoding
<rhpot1991> then you go into a recording and in the menu for it there is a jobs option and transcoding is under that
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythtranscode
<rhpot1991> seems you can do it cli with that
<rhpot1991> I'm off good luck with that gig, LotharTBL: good luck configuring the rest of your system
<Nightcrlr> anyone here running a DVB-s myth system?
<LotharTBL> well its running! Now all I need to do is get the remote control to work
<gig> When I use mythweb to schedule a recording, I'd like it to transcode automatically.... yet when I select auto-transcode, and select user job 1.... I see it added to the que, but the status just stays at que, and never transcodes....
<gig> if i schedule a transcode via the frontend, it goes into the que for a few minutes, then starts transcoding, and finishes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-12
<rhpot1991> gig you didn't enable transcoding on the backend
<rhpot1991> there is a checkbox when you run the setup for the backend to allow it to transcode
<LotharTBL> rhpot1991 all is working. Next task is installing the remote to work
<rhpot1991> excelent
<LotharTBL> also when I view the weather from mythtv its fine, but in mythweb it hasn't updated?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> I have seen some people saying you can hack it up a little in there and get it work, but is it really worth it?
<LotharTBL> any way to force an update? or is it cron driven?
<rhpot1991> I mean its just as easy to go to weather.com
<rhpot1991> it should update when you access it I think
<LotharTBL> well finally got it running and want to make a big splash with the wifey
<rhpot1991> it seems sometimes the feed is out dated
<rhpot1991> search around some, I saw people saying they got radar working in mythweb
<LotharTBL> cool cool
<rhpot1991> I'd poke at it but I have other things that are more important to me (netflix and ipod exports)
<LotharTBL> lol
<rhpot1991> I gotta run and do some things, I'll be around later
<LotharTBL> ok I'll see what I can do
<LotharTBL> s/mythweb/modules/weather/init.php
<LotharTBL> damn it lol
<LotharTBL> ok install question. I am currently running off of the live CD. I would like to install mythbuntu as a dual boot onto a machine we have that currently is running windows. Can it install that way?
<LotharTBL> I expect I will see a lot of speed increase as its Slooooooooooooow off the CD
<directhex> remember when dual booting nothing will record if it's not booted into the right os
<nettow0822> hey tgm4883
<nettow0822> 0x10.....is this an integer...if so does it =4 or 5?
<nettow0822> if not could you explain it?
<tgm4883> well IIRC thats hex
<tgm4883> so it could be an integer
<tgm4883> in decimal it is 16
<nettow0822> well back to this lirc issue.....the parameter is mask=0x10.....it set the channel id to 5
<MythbuntuGuest39> How can I make mythweb give me links to download shows like this http://jensdvr/mythweb/pl/stream/1042/1197388800 and not like this myth://192.168.0.230:6543/1069_20071122120000.nuv?
<nettow0822> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2654/     look at this
<MythbuntuGuest39> How can I make mythweb give me links to download shows like this http://jensdvr/mythweb/pl/stream/1042/1197388800 and not like this myth://192.168.0.230:6543/1069_20071122120000.nuv?
<MythbuntuGuest97> hi all - I just got my install running, but remote frontend can't connect.  the frontend on the frontend/backend machine will only connect with the loopback address, not the external IP. in backend configuration, i've got the external IP specified in the "hostname" field.  any ideas?
<savageone> howdie folks
<savageone> anyone here messed with linuxmce?
<tgm4883_laptop> savageone, a little
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, evening
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, hi
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, did you get your list done?
<tgm4883_laptop> almost, i'm looking at some projectors right now
<foxbuntu> cool
<savageone> well I'm using it now
<foxbuntu> savageone, hows it working for you?
<savageone> I'm messing with myhtbundu also
<savageone> it's alright
<savageone> it's got a lot of nice features but there's a lot of stuff that'[s not quite there yet
<savageone> it's coming along
<foxbuntu> savageone, thats about what I have heard about it
<savageone> they're focusing a lot on the home automation stuff it seems
<foxbuntu> savageone, yes...we are focused on MythTV and Ubuntu
<savageone> I just wish both projects had more emphasis on media collection, like ripping dvds reliably and copying downloaded media over etc
<savageone> it's possible on both but it's not always really user friendly
<savageone> more like an afterthoght
<savageone> thought hehe
<savageone> I'm installing mythtv abd ubuntu on the same bix
<savageone> box
<savageone> sort of testing both
<tgm4883_laptop> imho, linuxmce should focus on the home automation stuff, and use working mythtv rather than doing it all themselves
<foxbuntu> savageone, well...not that anyone wouldn't like it make it better...but it could draw attention from the wrong places
<savageone> I'm upgrading from an old knoppmyth box
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, aparently linuxmce 0710 has fixed a lot of stuff
<savageone> it does use mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> should be released soon
<savageone> I'm going to be installing the 2 on a seperate drive so I can switch between them easily
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, you considering that route then over mr house?
<tgm4883_laptop> savageone, right, but what im saying is that instead of focusing development time on mythtv, they could focuse that on the other stuff
<savageone> oh I agree
<savageone> I honestly don't know what happens most in terms of their development efforts
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, im thinking about it, the thing is that the equipment should be able to use either
<savageone> I hang out in the chat room but it's not like I'm involved or anything hehe
<tgm4883_laptop> savageone, it seems that some things are a little unorganized
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, correct...in the end I don't think it matter much either way
<tgm4883_laptop> i agree
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, its all about how user friendly each is and how easily to manage they are
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, both will do what i want
<savageone> I'm trying to find a commercially viable platform honestly
<tgm4883_laptop> savageone, for what?
 * foxbuntu smiles
<savageone> and plutohome and the whole fiire thing, with the gyration remotes and all that craziness looks awesome
<savageone> and then there's all these youtube videos
<savageone> makes it look amazing
<tgm4883_laptop> very true
<savageone> but honestly, it's just hard to turn it into something I can sell to a customer on ym hardware
<foxbuntu> savageone, where are you located?
<tgm4883_laptop> savageone, it would be extremely difficult to do that for home automation
<tgm4883_laptop> imho
<savageone> I sell hardware and I'm in an area where people want this tpye of technology but it's just hard to make happen on that sort of scale
<savageone> I'm in CT
<foxbuntu> savageone, cool
<savageone> the home automation stuff is pretty straight forward honestly
<savageone> as long as you work with the hardware they recommend, which is a decent list of stuff
<foxbuntu> savageone, I actually am dedicating a business to MythTV and Home Automation
<savageone> are ya naow
<savageone> we should speak
<foxbuntu> I am always looking for good business partners and opertunities
<foxbuntu> I also happen to be a dev for this project
<savageone> fantastic
<savageone> well in my world it's a little late and approximately bedtime
<savageone> but if you'll email me some contact information, I'd like to talk to you and see what you've got happenign software wise and hardware wise and see if it's something that'll help me accomplish my goals
<foxbuntu> savageone, I am always around...if you want to talk more..PM me sometime
<savageone> you'll always in the channel alrighty
<savageone> what software setup are you using
<savageone> mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> yes
<savageone> or are you installing ubuntu and then installing mythtv
<foxbuntu> with a few customizations
<savageone> or is it sort of the same thing
<foxbuntu> savageone, same thing
<savageone> are you able to license legally in the us for dvd playback?
<savageone> and ripping and all that
<foxbuntu> savageone, I am working that over with my legal advisor
<foxbuntu> its a sticky subject, but working it out
<savageone> I need my cusotmers to be able to have the choice of ripping a dvd as an iso if they want the original quality, or ripping to divx or xvid to have a nice 700mb movie that people are into these days
<tgm4883_laptop> you might have trouble ripping to an iso
<savageone> it doesn't have to be an iso, but like a direct rip
<tgm4883_laptop> because of the dmca
<tgm4883_laptop> any ripping
<savageone> even if it rips it to a folder and plays the vobs or whatever
<savageone> I was able to w/ knoppmyth
<savageone> I believe all I had to do was install decss
<tgm4883_laptop> savageone, i meant legally
<foxbuntu> savageone, ripping is a sore topic on the legal side
<savageone> well yeah
<savageone> you're supposed to be able to make one archival backup of any media you have
<savageone> that doesn't make ripping a blockbuster movie is legal
<foxbuntu> savageone, they changed the legal standing on that
<savageone> but it does mean that since there is one legitimate legal use for it, it should legal to have it a feature on a device
<foxbuntu> its not legal to even rip a DVD you legally own
<savageone> that's fucking ridiculous
<tgm4883_laptop> cause of the dmca
<savageone> the whole situaiton makes me angry
<foxbuntu> savageone, your telling me
<tgm4883_laptop> it's legal to backup the disk, but not legal to rip it, so if you can somehow make a direct copy, then I think your ok
<foxbuntu> :)
<savageone> if I own the damned movie I should be able to chose how I want it stored
<savageone> all I know is the software is there to do it
<savageone> it'd be nice if the features were there
<savageone> and in the interest of true freedom
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, Im not sure, but I think they said thats a no no too now
<savageone> it just came up and said "hey this feature might not be legal in your country" sort of warning and you click the "who gives a shit" button and you're all set
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, I think it's all covered under fair use
<tgm4883_laptop> you can make the backup, but you can't rip out the encryption
<foxbuntu> savageone, yeah...but thats how several other programs got crushed in the market
<tgm4883_laptop> and since there is no burner available that will burn the encryption
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I get what you are saying...
<tgm4883_laptop> your SOL
<foxbuntu> that might be legal...but ^^
<savageone> well there are mathods to megally license stuff w/ linux
<savageone> I mean dvd playback and ripping and all that can be done on a dozen legal windows programs
<savageone> that are commercial
<savageone> so it needs to be just as legal for linux
<tgm4883_laptop> savageone, which ones?
<savageone> for windows?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<savageone> first off, a lot of video editing suites do it
<savageone> premiere and all that
<savageone> and then there's a bunch of ones that'll backup to isos and compress and all that
<savageone> dvdxcopy
<savageone> dvdshrink
<tgm4883_laptop> um
<savageone> dvdshrink is free
<tgm4883_laptop> i hate to break it to you
<savageone> but they were selling xcopy at staples
<tgm4883_laptop> but those aren't legal
<foxbuntu> xcopy was sued and lost
<savageone> dvdxcopy was at staples
<savageone> damn
<savageone> god bless america
<foxbuntu> shrink is illegal thus it is no longer hosted on US Based servers
<tgm4883_laptop> and also notice that dvddecryptor is no longer available
<tgm4883_laptop> shrink is no longer availble really
<tgm4883_laptop> and I'm pretty sure the video editing suites that your talking about doesn't do it either
<savageone> unless the verisons I have are from before the laws changed
<savageone> right now I'm half asleep
<savageone> i need to catch some zs
<foxbuntu> night savageone
<savageone> night
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> i keep on getting can't connect to the database errors
<skwashd> i have tested with the mysql cli and the connection works
<superm1> rm ~/.mythtv
<skwashd> superm1: tried that
<superm1> skwashd, well then make sure /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt is right
<superm1> and make sure there is no /home/mythtv/.mythtv too
<skwashd> ok
<skwashd> superm1: still no go
<skwashd> i have been using the password from /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt in mythtv-setup and in my cli tests
<superm1> this is a remote machine connecting?
<skwashd> nope
<skwashd> local
<superm1> okay is mythbackend starting correctly?
<skwashd> but i have granted remote access too
<skwashd> it is returning status code 0 .. and there is no errors outputted
<superm1> how are you starting it?
<superm1> via init script i hope?
<skwashd> yes
<superm1> then look at the log
<superm1> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<skwashd> lemme ssh to the box so i can c+p anything which looks dodgy
<superm1> how were you checking that there was no ~/.mythtv
<superm1> and no /home/mythtv/.mythtv?
<skwashd> rm -Rf ~/.mythtv ~mythtv/.mythtv
<skwashd> that with a sudo ay tyhe front
<superm1> ok'
<skwashd> the log looks ok
<superm1> okay so how are you starting the frontend?
<skwashd> 2007-12-12 17:20:36.396 New DB connection, total: 2
<skwashd> 2007-12-12 17:20:36.398 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<skwashd> the only problem i can see is this
<skwashd> ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<skwashd> Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?
<skwashd> which can be fixed by running mythtv-setup
<superm1> right
<superm1> so where's the issue?
<skwashd> running mythtv-setup
<skwashd> i get db connection errors
<superm1> how are you launching it?
<skwashd> no matter how many times i run it
<skwashd> tried through the menu option and the console
<superm1> can you pastebin the output of running it?
<skwashd> not easily ... i am using vnc to connect to the box ... it is in another room ... and doesn't have an irc client on it
<superm1> mythtv-setup | tee log,out
<superm1> and then cp log.out
<skwashd> nm ... forgot about ssh -X  :)
<skwashd> superm1: http://pastebin.ca/813053
<superm1> you didn't launch with sudo correct?
<skwashd> right
<superm1> can you see if after this was ran, a ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt was made?
<skwashd> superm1: i finally found the problem
<superm1> ?
<skwashd> for some reason if you have mysql.txt in ~/ mythtv will use it
<superm1> isn't that what i said
<superm1> to remove ~/.mythtv
<skwashd> i had moved the ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt earlier today
<skwashd> no
<superm1> i dont understand, so you didn't run that command like you had said to rm it?
<superm1> or what happened here?
<skwashd> sorry superm1 someone came to the door
<skwashd> there was a file ~/mysql.txt ... and mythtv was using it
<superm1> that's surprising that that is a valid file too
<superm1> i didnt recall seeing that in the source
<skwashd> it was using it
<skwashd> i will run a strace later
<skwashd> running setup now
<skwashd> and file a bug report if it is the case
<superm1> okay well i'm headed to bed
<superm1> night
<skwashd> cya
<skwashd> and thanks
<rhpot1991> are there logs of this chat anywhere?
<padan> how far back do you need?  my scroll window probably goes a day or so
<rhpot1991> I'm just wondering if they exist on the interweb anywhere
<padan> no clue
<padan> sorry
<rhpot1991> alright
<wild_oscar> is it possible to run the mythtv backend and frontend from the livecd?
<wild_oscar> just to test it
<wild_oscar> with mythbuntu, that is
<rhpot1991> not that I know of, kinda hard to store all that data in ram
<wild_oscar> what is the "live CD frontend" for then?
<rhpot1991> you use that to connect to an existing backend
<rhpot1991> you can do a test run that like, but you need a backend somewhere to connect to
<wild_oscar> ah
<tgm4883> !logs | rhpot1991
<ubotu> rhpot1991: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<rhpot1991> nice, thanks
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: did you see what the problem was with that guy who we were helping with his mysql connection yesterday?
<rhpot1991> also, does dev get logged, I'd be interested to see what goes on in the meetings since I haven't been able to make it to one yet
<tgm4883> no, dev is not logged
<zubuntu> ok, so i have now got a working backend, and I want to make my laptop a frontend I have installed the mythTV packages on my laptop via Add/Remove programs
<zubuntu> I set the system roles to no backend/frontend
<zubuntu> now i need to configure it to connect to the backend machine
<zubuntu> I hane matched the settings in the section MythTV Configuration to the location of the database on my backend, and the test fails
<zubuntu> the ip address should be that of the computer I am connecting to , and the password the one i set on my backend correct?
<zubuntu> help.......?
<zubuntu> i am going to lunch i will be back after, hope someone can help
<alexvd> I am having issues with channel icons.  I ran tv_grab_na_icons and it asked for the zipcode but then when I selected directv it killed itself after a while.  I then tried antenna and it tried to download to a directory but it said it did not exist.  What is the proper way to get channel icons?
<zubuntu> hello
<zubuntu> i am trying to connect my frontend to my backend, and I am not sure why it won't
<zubuntu> please help me
<tgm4883> zubuntu, on the backend machine, did you enable the mysql service in mythbuntu-control-centre
<zubuntu> yes
<zubuntu> wait, i guess not
<zubuntu> it still says disabled, but i tried to
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> thats strange
<tgm4883> you hit apply after doing so?
<zubuntu> yes, but it crashed, it is enabled now let me try it
<zubuntu> ok in mythTV configuration i still get a "test failed"
<tgm4883> ok, which password are you using to connect?
<zubuntu> in the fronend, i entered the same password that it gives me on the backend
<tgm4883> not the user password, right?
<zubuntu> the DB password
<tgm4883> hmm
<zubuntu> was generated by the system during install...
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> is this a default mythbuntu install?
<zubuntu> probably a stupid question, but when I enter the ip address of the machine i want to connect what ip should i use (ie i am using what the system gives me when i enter ifconfig)
<tgm4883> you should be using the private ip address, ie 192.168.x.x
<zubuntu> the backend is a default install (off a mythbuntu iso) the frontend is my main machine with mythtv packages installed via ADD/REMOVE programs
<zubuntu> wait, hold on a sec, what ports does mythbuntu use?
<tgm4883> does the backend have a frontend on it also?
<zubuntu> yeah
<tgm4883> and that frontend works fine?
<zubuntu> yes
<zubuntu> i think i may just need to create a rule permitting it in iptables
<zubuntu> where can i look up the ports it is set to use?
<tgm4883> mythtv uses 6544 and 6543
<tgm4883> and mysql uses 3306
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html
<zubuntu> hmmm opened those ports for that ip, and still fails
<zubuntu> on a possibly unrelated note, I also can't seem to activate NFS service on my backend it tries. but mythbuntu control center quits before any packages are downloaded
<rhpot1991> can you ping the backend and connect to it with the mysql command?
<zubuntu> i have pinged successfully, what is the command to log into mysql remotely?
<zubuntu> mysql 192.168.xxx.xxx?
<zubuntu> sorry i don't know much about mysql...
<rhpot1991> mysql -u <username> -h <IP here>
<rhpot1991> should prompt you for a password hopefully
<zubuntu> that would be the user name on the backend for the mysql DB right?
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> normally mythtv
<zubuntu> ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.XXX.XXX' (111)
<rhpot1991> did you fill xxx in with numbers?
<rhpot1991> or did you actually type xxx
<zubuntu> lol yeah i used the numbers when i entered it i just didn't post them in here
<tgm4883> zubuntu, on your backend, can you do this
<tgm4883> cat /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf
<tgm4883> and post the output
<zubuntu> ok
<rhpot1991> also check /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt and make sure the password you are using matches the one in there
<rhpot1991> thats on your backend now
<zubuntu> oh jeeze it says "bind-address=0.0.0.0"
<zubuntu> but on the plus side, the password i have been using is correct
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> i was hoping that would be wrong and then we could fix it
<zubuntu> that is what it should be?
<zubuntu> the bind-address i mean
<tgm4883> yep
<rhpot1991> it seems like a mysql issue
<rhpot1991> maybe check to see if the mysql ports are open with a scan, though I don't know what the ports are
<zubuntu> ok, so i did a port scan of the backend, and it says that 2442 6543 and 6544 are open plus the regular stuff (80 etc)
<rhpot1991> google says 3306 for mysql
<rhpot1991> try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<rhpot1991> then scan it again
<zubuntu> port scans as open, but still fails test :(
<rhpot1991> same error?
<rhpot1991> did you try the mysql command?
<zubuntu> new error!
<zubuntu> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'192.168.200.108' (using password: NO)
<zubuntu> woops forgot tocensor that
<directhex> censor what?
<zubuntu> my ip
<directhex> 192.168.0.0 is a class c private network
<directhex> it's impossible to reach it outside your network
<zubuntu> oh
<directhex> see RFC 1918
<rhpot1991> ya
<zubuntu> well live and learn i guess
<rhpot1991> zubuntu: is it prompting you for a password?
<zubuntu> no
<rhpot1991> try this instead: mysql -u <user> -p -h <IP>
<zubuntu> ok, i was able to connect
<rhpot1991> ok mysql is fine now, try the test again
<zubuntu> still reports failure
<zubuntu> nevermind
<rhpot1991> good?
<zubuntu> success
<rhpot1991> excelent
<zubuntu> thank you for your time and patience
<rhpot1991> sure, no problem
<zubuntu> ok i have on more question, although everything is working fine now, is it possible to connect to this backend remotely (over the web) when i am on another network?
<tgm4883> zubuntu, not to watch shows
<tgm4883> the connection would be too slow
<zubuntu> but in theory...
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> with a little more setup
<tgm4883> although im not sure if it would pass certain legal tests
<rhpot1991> zubuntu: what is the purpose of connecting like that?
<rhpot1991> you can do most everything you need with mythweb
<zubuntu> i have a huge library of dvd rips and i wanted to be able to stream to my laptop
<zubuntu> i own all the dvd's...
<rhpot1991> buy a portable hard drive
<tgm4883> yea, thats not happening
<rhpot1991> keep them on there, and carry it with you
<rhpot1991> you could share out the folder over http and password protect it, but good luck with those xfer times
<zubuntu> they don't make large enough portable hard drives... i mean a HUGE collection...
<rhpot1991> I have a 1TB mybook now
<rhpot1991> will hold a ton of movies
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: what legal issues do you see?
<rhpot1991> if its password protected and not available to the public I don't see any problems
<tgm4883> thats the key
<tgm4883> same why you have to password protect mythweb
<tgm4883> because of the channel data
<rhpot1991> if he comes in here and says X.X.X.X has 50 gigs of pr0n, then there is another issue
<zubuntu> well i have no interest in sharing out to the general population...
<zubuntu> lol and i don't have any pr0n
<rhpot1991> zubuntu: it would still be unwatchable unless you had 2 incredibly good interweb connections
<zubuntu> hmmm i was afraid of that
<rhpot1991> but you could get away with sharing them over http and download it and watching a few hours later
<rhpot1991> I think someone had the 1TB mybook for $250 this week
<zubuntu> 0_0
<zubuntu> wow
<tgm4883> zubuntu, do you live in korea?
<rhpot1991> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=205761335&adid=17653&dcaid=17653
<zubuntu> lol no, although i am looking at verizon's FiOS when they come to my area... 2Mbps symmetrical
<rhpot1991> I should prob stop making assumption I'm talking to people from america in here
<zubuntu> *sorry thats 20Mbps
<rhpot1991> Isn't it 20
<rhpot1991> ya
 * zubuntu is a poor typist
<tgm4883> 20 should be enough, but you will need that at both ends
<rhpot1991> you might be able to steam over that
<rhpot1991> I haven't heard anything about verizon expanding that though
<rhpot1991> I'll prob jump to fios when I move, enough of this comcast garbage
<zubuntu> the had a rep in my local best buy recently swearing it was coming
<rhpot1991> heh, believe it when you see it
<rhpot1991> they will tell you anything juts to get you to sign up
 * rhpot1991 used to work at circuit city
<zubuntu> too true
<rhpot1991> CC has a 750gb mybook for 219
<zubuntu> CC?
<zubuntu> oh circuit city...
 * zubuntu slaps his forehead
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> I can't find where I saw that 1TB on sale, might have been last week
<zubuntu> any particular reason you favor mybook rhpot1991 ?
<rhpot1991> cause I got one on BF for $200
<rhpot1991> the segate ones carry a better warranty (I think), but I haven't seen anything over 500gb on sale
<zubuntu> I have a seagate now, but it is nearly full and i still have movies to rip
<rhpot1991> you can get another and LVM them
<rhpot1991> I'd be a little afraid of that though
<rhpot1991> this drive gets flaky sometimes, and needs to get unplugged
<zubuntu> hmmm yeah i have expended a lot of time filling a 350GB drive
<zubuntu> hahahahahahahahaha
<zubuntu> i was jsut moving content to my backend, from my external drive, and the HD in the backend failed
<zubuntu> so much for testing it out
<rhpot1991> sucky
<zubuntu> i was transferring over 300   THIS IS BOOT FAILURE!!!!!!!
<rhpot1991> huh?
<zubuntu> the movie 300... about the spartans
<rhpot1991> ya, I know that, didn't get the boot failure yelling
<zubuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yddMQ6eXqEk
<rhpot1991> eh, at work
<zubuntu> the screen went blank so i rebooted , and now i have BOOT FAILURE: SYSTEM HALTED
<rhpot1991> sounds like data corruption, perhaps your HD is on the fritz
<zubuntu> on my screen all i could think of when i saw it was that scene where he kicks the persian messenger into the big pit
<zubuntu> yeah i pulled it out of an old 98 machine giving the same error i figure the drive is a bust if it fails again after 1 day of use
<rhpot1991> go buy a shiny new huge sata drive for that backend
<rhpot1991> a lot of places have had a 750gb segate sata model on sale recently (I browse the hard drives often, can't you tell?)
<zubuntu> yeah
<zubuntu> maybe when i recover from the holiday expenditures...
 * zubuntu is a poor college student
<zubuntu> :(
<rhpot1991> enjoy it
<rhpot1991> I used to be, now I am a poor every day worker
<rhpot1991> I miss the days when I didn't have to worry about rent or bills
<zubuntu> lol i love college, just not being poor
<zubuntu> well too poor for toys
<KjetilK> I'm setting up a Hauppauge PVR-150 remote
<KjetilK> I've read the manual, which talks a lot about the blaster function, which I intend to use, but first I want to make it work with the normal functions
<KjetilK> I've installed the firmware, but now I notice that there is a /etc/lirc/hauppauge dir on my system
<rhpot1991> KjetilK: are you using MCC?
<rhpot1991> or doing it by hand
<KjetilK> that is, that's in share, but I've symlinked it, since I have a hardware.conf, that referencing it
<KjetilK> rhpot1991: doing it by hand
<rhpot1991> why not use MCC?
<KjetilK> rhpot1991: it is more convenient to sit on my workstation than in front of the TV :-)
<KjetilK> anyway, I've first used the MCC
<rhpot1991> well you could forward X, but if you prefer to do it by hand then this method works well for the pvr's: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<rhpot1991> I set mine up using that
 * KjetilK looks
<rhpot1991> thats for fiesty, so it might be a little different now, but you will get the idea of where things go, should be good enough
<KjetilK> hmmm, right
<KjetilK> well, I guess if MCC could do the job, it would be preferable after all :-)
<rhpot1991> MCC will put the files where they need to be, and you can customize from there
<KjetilK> but all I seemed to be able to do with MCC was to say it was a Hauppauge
<KjetilK> hmmm
<KjetilK> ok, I'll give it another shot
 * KjetilK needs another keyboard... :-)
<rhpot1991> its a pvr150?
<rhpot1991> with the hauppauge grey remote?
<KjetilK> rhpot1991: yup, it is a pvr150
<KjetilK> but I wouldn't know how to really tell the difference between a grey and a silver one...
<KjetilK> it is relatively dark, so I guess it could be a grey one
<rhpot1991> prob
<rhpot1991> under remote control on MCC, you are gonna want: Remote Happauge TV card
<rhpot1991> driver: happauge
<rhpot1991> module: lirc_i2c
<KjetilK> yup, did that...
<rhpot1991> most of the buttons should do something after that
<KjetilK> that is, I couldn't influence the parameters
<rhpot1991> feel free to adjust as you need
<KjetilK> hmmm
<KjetilK> I wonder if I messed up something else, then...
<KjetilK> none of the files in /etc/lirc has been influenced by the changes I made in MCC
<KjetilK> is that a Bad Sign
<KjetilK> ?
<rhpot1991> what happens if you run irw
<rhpot1991> then hit buttons on the remote?
<KjetilK> nothing
<KjetilK> tried that too
<KjetilK> but I quit MythTV when I tried it
<rhpot1991> do sudo /etc/init.d/lirc reload
<rhpot1991> then sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart ( shouldn't be needed, but why not)
<KjetilK> done
<KjetilK> :-)
<rhpot1991> and then fire up irw again and see if you get anything
<KjetilK> ok
 * KjetilK walks to the living room
<KjetilK> nope, nothing
<KjetilK> but there is something potentially interesting in my syslog
<rhpot1991> go on
<rhpot1991> MCC prob didn't have the rights to overwrite some files that you created
<rhpot1991> I'd back them up and remove them and try via MCC again
<KjetilK> is it supposed to write in /etc/lirc?
<rhpot1991> the fact that its not yelling when you start irw is good, prob just the hardware.config thats messed up
<rhpot1991> I think so
<KjetilK> ok
<rhpot1991> either lircd.config or hardware.config
<rhpot1991> both I think
<KjetilK> oh, ok
<KjetilK> I'll try to run it from my workstation as root
<rhpot1991> just back them up and remove them and try again with MCC
<rhpot1991> shouldn't matter
<rhpot1991> whats in syslog?
 * KjetilK is old fashioned and likes a root user :-)
<rhpot1991> sudo does the same for you
<KjetilK> yup, but with five more keystrokes :-)
<rhpot1991> so be it
<KjetilK> :-)
<KjetilK> it did throw me an exception, probably not a dangerous though
<KjetilK> hmmm
<KjetilK> it doesn't create any files...
<rhpot1991> are you clicking apply?
<KjetilK> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2667/
<KjetilK> yup, and I got that exception
<rhpot1991> hmmm that I'm not sure about actually
<KjetilK> now its halted at "Configuring Application Specific Remote Buttons"
<superm1> um please be careful running mcc as root
<superm1> it drops permissions in certain areas
<superm1> and expects to be able to
<KjetilK> hmmm, ok
<superm1> you cant generate application specific buttons for example
<superm1> oh haha like you just tried :)
<KjetilK> :-D
<KjetilK> OK, so that was a bad idea :-)
<rhpot1991> sudo wins
<KjetilK> okai, okai
 * KjetilK taps fingers... :-)
<KjetilK> hardware.conf has been touched but is 0 bytes
<KjetilK> now says "Configuring Remote Control"
<KjetilK> Anyway, the stuff I saw in my syslog, was lines like
<KjetilK> Dec 12 21:57:42 tigger kernel: [ 3892.922050] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/media/lirc/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.c: IR port closed
<KjetilK> it seemed to open and close the IR port pretty randomly
<KjetilK> could this be a Bad Thing?
<KjetilK> root@tigger:/etc/lirc> cat hardware.conf
<KjetilK> REMOTE="Hauppauge TV card"
<KjetilK> MODULES="lirc_dev lirc_i2c"
<KjetilK> DRIVER=""
<KjetilK> LIRCD_CONF="hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge"
<KjetilK> I hope five lines was bearable...
<KjetilK> that looks right, right?
<rhpot1991> ya that looks good
<KjetilK> ok
<KjetilK> but there is currently no hauppauge dir in my /etc/lirc
<KjetilK> lircd.conf.hauppauge is in /usr/share/lirc/remotes/hauppauge/
<KjetilK> what's lircmd, I don't have a conf for that...?
<rhpot1991> mine is empty too
<rhpot1991> I think it might be accessing: /usr/share/lirc/remotes/hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge
<rhpot1991> did MCC finish everything?
<KjetilK> ok, it was the Lirc Mouse Protocol
<KjetilK> yup, it did now
<guyvdb_> What is "the best" capture card to get? I am looking to use a slightly older box so i want the MPEG processing on the card. Pref a Hauppauge card, but which one? 250, 350?
<rhpot1991> reload and restart lirc
<rhpot1991> then try irw again
<KjetilK> ok
<rhpot1991> I have a 150 and a 350
<rhpot1991> 350 I bought first cause of the output, but I no longer use it
<rhpot1991> 500 has dual tuners
<guyvdb_> what do you use for output (video) now?
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Video_capture_cards
<rhpot1991> nvidia graphics cards
<guyvdb_> yea, i have been reading the wiki on this
<rhpot1991> component out on one, composite out on another
<guyvdb_> and what s-video?
<KjetilK> rhpot1991: still nothing :-(
<guyvdb_> ahh
<rhpot1991> still getting those messages in syslog
<rhpot1991> ?
<guyvdb_> and then how about ir - i think transceiver. I must control my sat tv box via ir
<rhpot1991> the retial pvr150's come with an ir receiver/blaster anymore
<rhpot1991> KjetilK: dmesg |grep lirc, does that show anything?
<KjetilK> rhpot1991: yeah... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2668/
<KjetilK> rhpot1991: same thing, IR port closing and opening
<rhpot1991> this may seem stupid, but did you make sure the IR cable is plugged all the way in?
<KjetilK> rhpot1991: yeah, I just checked :-)
<KjetilK> the jack is a bit close to the side of the slot, so there is a potential for problems there though...
<KjetilK> I remember reading in the mythtv wiki that there were differences between the silver and the grey remote
<KjetilK> should both work now?
<rhpot1991> my IR cable has a chip out of the one corner, so you face that corner towards the slot and it fits snug
<KjetilK> hmmm, I'll check that once again
<rhpot1991> not sure, I only have the grey and a one4all that I programmed with the grey keys
<rhpot1991> home time, I might be around later if you don't get it working by the
<rhpot1991> then
<rhpot1991> good luck
<alexvd> I am having issues with channel icons.  I ran tv_grab_na_icons and it asked for the zipcode but then when I selected directv it killed itself after a while.  I then tried antenna and it tried to download to a directory but it said it did not exist.  What is the proper way to get channel icons?
<alexvd> rhpot1991
<alexvd> rhpot1991 are you still around and have your channel icons installed
<rhpot1991> that I am
<rhpot1991> did it work when you entered your zip code?
<alexvd> nope
<rhpot1991> I never got it to work
<alexvd> it tried to then said killed
<alexvd> shot
<alexvd> shoot
<rhpot1991> I think (its been a while) I used the master icon map file
<alexvd> i think it has to do with the directory it goes to install
<rhpot1991> to get them
<rhpot1991> its missing a few, but I don't care that much
<alexvd> mkiconmap.p
<alexvd> yeah
<alexvd> that was pointing to the old icon puller
<alexvd> and didnt work for a while
<rhpot1991> when I did the grab icons script, it always threw me errors about the zip code, I read it was a problem with xmltv_na (or something), tried to compile the svn version but I never had any luck and gave up
<rhpot1991> you can nab the icon file yourself
<rhpot1991> and point it at that
<alexvd> yeah exactly
<alexvd> i see a how to use the svn script
<alexvd> going to try right now
<alexvd> channel icons are stored on the backend right so you dont have to do it for each frontend right
<rhpot1991> ummmm
<rhpot1991> let me check on that
<rhpot1991> I know mine are there, gonna see if I have a nfs share or anything to my other backend/frontend
<KjetilK> rhpot1991: got some help on #mythtv-users after you left. Turns out I have another IR reciever in my box (an Antec Fusion Silver v2)
<winther> hi
<KjetilK> the guys over there suggest using that
<winther> Is it possible to use analog controlls to interface with mythtv? I thougth of putting a mini computer in an old stereo casing. It would be nice to utilize the existing controlls for example for volume.
<rhpot1991> alexvd: seems mine are only in a single location on my master backend, I'd have to verify they are actually working on that other box though, I don't normally use it much
<rhpot1991> KjetilK: strange, get it working?
<rhpot1991> also can it blast
<rhpot1991> winther: sounds hard, good luck with that
<winther> Or is there some kind of hardware that allows me to create custom buttons? Perfekt would be if it would also supports something useful for the volume controll (slider or some ring like thing).
<KjetilK> rhpot1991: nope, it isn't working yet, but there are HOWTOs for it
<KjetilK> but it is bedtime here
<rhpot1991> pleanty of howtos for the pvr's too
<KjetilK> thanks for the help, I might get back tomorrow
<rhpot1991> no problem
<KjetilK> also, the device is in the control-center
<rhpot1991> ah nice
<KjetilK> it is the Soundgraph iMON MultiMedian IR/VFD
<rhpot1991> should* work fairly easily then
<KjetilK> lets hope! :-)
<rhpot1991> did you try to sudo modprobe lirc?
<KjetilK> nope
<rhpot1991> shouldn't need to
<rhpot1991> I'd think irw woulda yelled if it wasn't loaded
<KjetilK> yup
<Toxicity999> Hmmm, completely hacked up my ubuntu based mythbox to start X/Mythfrontend via an rc.local script. The first time X starts it gives me the prompt to add the user to the group, naturaly it's hard for it to do so the way it does when not in a real DE. Restarting X with my script, it loads fine... Any ideas?
<Toxicity999> even removing the group need from the execs, it still prompts.
<rhpot1991> Toxicity999: why not use the package that does that for you?
<Toxicity999> What?
<rhpot1991> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<rhpot1991> automagically starts the frontend up for you on boot
<Toxicity999> I thought that was throwing it up on a DE.
<rhpot1991> DE?
<Toxicity999> Desktop Environment.
<rhpot1991> well you already have x
<rhpot1991> why are you opposed to having a DE?
<Toxicity999> Waste of resources.
<rhpot1991> I think that package works with any of them
<rhpot1991> eh, go with something light weight
<rhpot1991> x is a waste of resources too
<Toxicity999> Which is still, a waste a resources.
<rhpot1991> but you need that
<Toxicity999> Uhm
<Toxicity999> I need it, so not a waste.
<rhpot1991> well, one can argue you shouldn't need it
<Toxicity999> Right, I could also run it directly on the framebuffer. For a box *just* running mythfrontend and friends, it's complete overkill to run even the most lightweight of DEs, such as watered down XFCE.
<Toxicity999> I figured it out anyway. But yea, I have the most efficient lightweight mythbox ever. Let me get boot times and disk space used.
<rhpot1991> what kind of box do you run it on?
<Toxicity999> Really old hardware, perfectly tweaked
<Toxicity999> yea, 25 seconds from power to mythfrontend top page =D
<Toxicity999> It's on an Intel 733MHz proc, with an nVidia MX 420
<Toxicity999> I've been tweaking it on and off for awhile and it's just a-freaking-bout perfect for standard def.
<rhpot1991> ah nice
<Toxicity999> 850mb total used for the whole system.
<rhpot1991> running xvmc?
<Toxicity999> Yep.
<Toxicity999> And some tweaking for non mpeg-2, so anything non-HD plays perfectly for me.
<Toxicity999> well most things, I should say.
<rhpot1991> I'm kinda spoiled, running on an amd 1900+ and a p4 1.8 with over 2 TB of storage between them
<Toxicity999> I'll have much better in it soon.
<Toxicity999> But I like to make things run slick as hell on crappy hardware, just because I can =P
<rhpot1991> if I ever upgrade my amd64 that can replace one of those
<Toxicity999> I just wish I could fandangle splashy to not look like hell, I suppose I could use a mostly black theme.
<Toxicity999> and I'm applying a transparent cursor to X sometime, just to get the little bits that much better.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-13
<nettow0822> tgm4883
<nettow0822> you awake
<nettow0822> tell foxbuntu that I found a way to get both remotes working - snapstream firefly
<nettow0822> i found this link   http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2005-November/108619.html
<nettow0822> not sure if it is the best or not but it works
<nettow0822> i'm going to post how I did it in the forum.....what would be the best place?
<tgm4883> probably the mythbuntu forum
<nettow0822> OK TY
<nettow0822> tgm4883
<nettow0822> review this   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639123
<LotharTBL> ok, I tried to mount the filesystems on the mythtv front end. They mounted perfectly on the backend server. I used the same syntax to moun tthem on the front end and am getting wrong fs or I need a helper application?
<LotharTBL> any help on an NSF problem? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2684/
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, I assume that the directories on the .12 machine have been created for the mount points
<foxbuntu> yes?
<foxbuntu> and the nfs file system has been installed?
<LotharTBL> foxbuntu yes I do
<LotharTBL> I installed them all on the backend, then realized I needed to install the music and movie directory on the front end
<foxbuntu> what about nfs?
<LotharTBL> ok let me try an dmount, I'll post the results stand by
<foxbuntu> k
<LotharTBL> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2685/
<LotharTBL> same exact setup on both machines
<LotharTBL> foxbuntu even went so far as to chmod 777 the directories in /mnt to see if that was the problem (it isn't)
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, I am just reading over it in parts to verify everything is as it should be
<LotharTBL> ok, I am stumped. got it to work on the backend for the space, now need to mount my vids and music on the front end. no joy
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, why are you mounting it to the frontend?
<LotharTBL> so when I want to listen to music I can or watch ripped videos I can
<LotharTBL> I was told that is how to get them to show up when I go to the music player. I am open to other ideas
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, those are all contained in the DB on the backend
<foxbuntu> or do you not have a frontend on the backend too?
<LotharTBL> well.. how do I get the back end to scan the directories of music?
<LotharTBL> I can find no place to scan them?
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, ok there is my disconnect
<foxbuntu> sorry
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, try $ sudo mount 192.168.1.10:/store/PSD/Music /mnt/music
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, try $ sudo mount 192.168.1.10:/store/PSD/Music /mnt/music
<LotharTBL> ok let me give it a try that way
<LotharTBL> foxbuntu same thing as when I try thru fstab
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, ok
<LotharTBL> is there some other step I am missing?
<LotharTBL> ok here is something. I need to change properties of the directory? drwxrwxrwx 2    505 users  4096 2007-12-12 22:32 myth
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, Shouldnt have to
<foxbuntu> unless its not an nfs share
<LotharTBL> It is an NSF share, that is the myth directory connected on the .11 machine
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> post the output of  dmesg | tail
<LotharTBL> ok standby
<LotharTBL> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2686/
<foxbuntu> hmm
<LotharTBL> I know nothing
<LotharTBL> missing codepage or helper program what is a helper program?
<LotharTBL> is there something I need to be running? Something I might have on the backend I don't even know I am not running on the front end?
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, thats generic
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, try this
<foxbuntu> sudo mount -F nfs /mnt/music
<LotharTBL> ok whats the -F?
<foxbuntu> filesystem
<LotharTBL> mount: special device nfs does not exist
<LotharTBL> I think its the wrong syntax wait a sec
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, yea sorry let me resend it
<LotharTBL> ok  reading man mount
<foxbuntu> sudo mount -F nfs -o rw,soft 192.168.1.10:/store/PSD/Music /mnt/music
<foxbuntu> I think thats it
<LotharTBL> same crap about wrong file system
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, try this
<LotharTBL> Actually that was when I changed the -F to a -t maybe I need to cap NSF?
<foxbuntu> no
<LotharTBL> nope dosn't recognize NSF as a file system
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get install nfs-client
<foxbuntu> and
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get install nfs-common
<LotharTBL> working. didn't know there needed to be an nsf client, thought it was included
<foxbuntu> working now?
<LotharTBL> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<LotharTBL>  'Mythbuntu 7.10 - i386 (071021)'
<LotharTBL> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<LotharTBL> lol, never seen that on an apt-get
<foxbuntu> do you have the multiverse and universe repos enabled?
<LotharTBL> not sure, where is the repository file?
<foxbuntu> /etc/sources.list
<foxbuntu> LotharTBL, brb
<LotharTBL> no source.lst file in my etc
<LotharTBL> ok
<LotharTBL> by the way, installing the client worked like a charm. That must be the helper application?
<shadash> Anybody know if mythbuntu 7.10 will install on an intel Mac Mini?
<rhpot1991> shadash: no reason it shouldn't
<shadash> first hand experience?
<rhpot1991> no, but its an intel pc
<rhpot1991> what is special about it?
<shadash> I'm gonna pick up some hardware after xmas
<shadash> a mac mini seems like a perfect frontend
<rhpot1991> most people say it is
<shadash> I'd rather run myth on linux then osx though
<rhpot1991> well ya, you just install linux on it
<rhpot1991> though I have read that the frontend runs perfectly fine in osx
<shadash> I've seen lots of posts about hardware not being supported
<shadash> I've tested the frontend on osx and it works great
<shadash> but 1080i/p hidef doesn't work very well
<shadash> I'm thinking it might run better under linux
<shadash> but im not positive
<shadash> how about this question...
<shadash> has anybody tried a touchscreen with myth post .20?
<LotharTBL> anyone know how  I get artwork for my videos?
<LotharTBL> or how I get weather to work in mythweb?
<shadash> I think there's a perl script to pull in movie posters
<LotharTBL> oh?
<shadash> or you might have to configure your backend
<shadash> I't been a while
<shadash> it's
<LotharTBL> lol.. always the back end! hahah.. ok I'll give it a look
<wild_oscar> good morning
<wild_oscar> is anyone able to help me out with 2 doubts I have with mythtv?
<wild_oscar> 1) on 2 cd films, what is the best way to name the files? if I have "movie cd1" mythtv will automatically say to play cd2 next, but on the other hand it can't find the movie on imdb...
<wild_oscar> 2) is there a way to organise the collection so that movies and series (tv shows) are easily separated?
<wild_oscar> 3) my laptop has a infra-red port built in; how can i use an universal tv remote controller on mythbuntu?
<directhex|bsp> IrDA ports can rarely be used for remotes
<wild_oscar> really?
<wild_oscar> i just remembered yesterday about it...and thought it would be nice, so I wouldn't have to buy a remote
<wild_oscar> because I wanted to buy one of those wii-like remotes
<wild_oscar> (influenced by linuxmce's video)
<wild_oscar> but mythtv doesn't use this kind of remotes
<directhex|bsp> mythtv is button-based, not pointer-based
<directhex|bsp> and the wiimote is bluetooth, not IR
<wild_oscar> I know; wiiremote would need a bluetooth adaptor
<wild_oscar> this irda would be the cheapest approach, since I have a couple of programmable remotes lying arround
<wild_oscar> how about one of those logitech gamepads, could they be used to control mythtv?
<sebrock> is it possible to not install the included lirc in mythbuntu and instead use the original sources?
<wild_oscar> how does one access the menu options of a dvd during video?
<wild_oscar> for, say, change subtitles or audio
<MythbuntuGuest91> Hi guys, I just got mythbuntu installed.  I have a STB for Comcast Digital Cable.  I checked out the ports on the back, it only has a serial (labeled data) port and a port labeled IR.   I also have a PVR 150 with IR Blaster.  What would be the "easiest" way to have mythbuntu be able to change channels on the STB?
<Dr_willis> Heh. I gave up on that. :(  but good luck.
<Dr_willis> I have a similer setup. never did get the ir blaster working right.
<Dr_willis> Not sure what the ir port is for however..  That may be a better way
<MythbuntuGuest91> heh, thanks for the input Dr_willis
<MythbuntuGuest91> so you just have a splitter?
<MythbuntuGuest91> and record the stuff you can record w/o the box?
<MythbuntuGuest91> i mean... most of the stuff i would want to record anyways, is within the first 100 channels, so i could go that route
<Dr_willis> Yep i just record from 0 to 60 here.
<Dr_willis> I would like to record some of the higher channels.. but  for the stuff i watch. Its
<Dr_willis> its like always repeates from stuff on the lower channels.
<Dr_willis> But i tend to only watch BBC/Discocvery and so forth.
<MythbuntuGuest91> ahh, i see
<Dr_willis> Of course I need to redo my setup now. Some how the cable company and the Data i get for the guide listings are all incorrect.
<MythbuntuGuest91> i would like to watch some G4TV and record that, which i would need to record from the STB
<Dr_willis> i think cable moved the channels around.
<Dr_willis> Yea. g4tv is about the only channel i watch on the STB.   and History/Military channel
<Dr_willis> I tried to get my STB to be on channel 3, so i could just manyually record 3 when i wanted.
<MythbuntuGuest91> oh, i got that working, i have it tuned to 4
<Dr_willis> but when i hook up the STB - it ONLY gives out signal to channel 3. so i cant record the  0-60 that way
<MythbuntuGuest91> so i can see it... it just can't change channels
<MythbuntuGuest91> im going to read the Community Docs on how to do this, and see if I can figurei t out
<MythbuntuGuest91> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_External_Channel_Changer
<Dr_willis> I did have the STB set to the video in, on the pvr150 as a way to do it.
<Dr_willis> But i gave up after a few days. :) i had so much stuff allready recorded to watch
<Dr_willis> i dident need to spend days to just fill the hd faster.
<MythbuntuGuest91> yea
<MythbuntuGuest91> well, I just realized, i don't get g4tv in my programming ... i have the cheapest digital program
<Dr_willis> Heh
<MythbuntuGuest91> so really, there is no need for me to hook up the STB
<MythbuntuGuest91> hmm, yea, i think I am going to go with not hooking it up to the STB.  So I can watch TV while recording another channel
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest91, which box is it?
<MythbuntuGuest91> but then again, this is my grandpa's PVR for xmas, that i built him.  I am giving him my old PVR150, and I am going to rebuild mine with a PVR500
<MythbuntuGuest91> tgm4883 its a Motorolla
<MythbuntuGuest91> no numbers on the front
<tgm4883> grey?
<tgm4883> or black
<MythbuntuGuest91> black, i checked on the bottom ... i think its a DCT2524
<tgm4883> ah ok
<MythbuntuGuest91> i read the community pages, it recommends calling comcast saying that I want the data port enabled for Tivo
<MythbuntuGuest91> and try the data cable route
<tgm4883> i was going to say, on the 6200 you can stream via firewire
<tgm4883> the data port option sounds good too
<MythbuntuGuest91> yea
<tgm4883> whats it use?  RS232?
<MythbuntuGuest91> what do you mean by that question, sorry
<MythbuntuGuest91> i am having a problem though with my SVideo output with Mythbunt
<tgm4883> nm, i was just wondering what type of cable/protocol it uses for the data port
<MythbuntuGuest91> its not showing the full screen... its like zoomed in or something .. so it displays a cut off image.  Like there is a inch cut off around the whole screen
<MythbuntuGuest91> that i don't see
<tgm4883> what kind of tv?
<MythbuntuGuest91> but when i VNC to the box, i can see everything... IE, when i exit mythfrontend, i don't even see the Start button to access the menu
<tgm4883> yea, thats called overscan
<MythbuntuGuest91> Its an old sony
<MythbuntuGuest91> oh, ok
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> i have no idea, but i'm asking around
<MythbuntuGuest91> k, i am checking the NVIDIA X Server Settings, to find the overscan settings
<MythbuntuGuest91> so far nothing
<tgm4883> what video card
<MythbuntuGuest91> 8500GT
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest91, have you checked nvidia-settings
<tgm4883> there should be an overscan adjustment
<MythbuntuGuest91> i checked Mythbuntu Control Centre -> Proprietery Drivers -> Launch Nvidia Settings
<MythbuntuGuest91> I checked all the menus, but i couldn't find anything that says overscan
<tgm4883> is the svideo out on the video card?
<MythbuntuGuest91> yea
<MythbuntuGuest91> The nvidia settings recognizes that i have a TV connected
<MythbuntuGuest91> It says TV0
<MythbuntuGuest91> but i only have 2 settings, digital vibrance, and image sharpening
<MythbuntuGuest91> tgm4883 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445091
<MythbuntuGuest91> seems like someone else had this problem with a 8500 with no solution
<MythbuntuGuest91> at least this will be connected with a DVI -> DVI connection eventually.  I guess i just won't worry about it
<wild_oscar> is it possible to automatically search imdb and update the metadata with the mythweb interface?
<wild_oscar> I see that i can set the imdb number, but the metadata is not updated accordingly
<DaveMorris> rhpot1991: did you sort out the ATI remote wonder 2 ?
<rhpot1991> that wasn't me
<DaveMorris> my bad, who was it do you know?
<rhpot1991> not sure
<alexvd> Hi I mounted a drive to setup a livetv disk and when i rebooted it switched the drives.  So it is no longer correct.  Do I need to issue a unmount command or do I just need to modify Fstab to reflect the proper drive is mounted to the proper share point
<alexvd> For example I originally mounted /dev/sda1 to /media/livetv.  Now it needs to be setup for /dev/sde1
<alexvd> Right now its pointing to my boot disc
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-14
<WcktKlwn> does anyone know if you can have multiple firewire streams going at once?
<alexvd> tgm4883 I am trying to connect a Knoppmyth slavebackend to my new ubuntu masterbackend but its not working.  I setup the mythbuntubackend exactly the same way I had my knoppmyth frontend I just changed the passowrd in mysql.txt.  However the database wont connect.  Any ideas how to troubleshoot.  I had setup all my storage centrally on my knoppmyth backend before so I am not sure that is what is breaking it
<alexvd> Sorry Typo I mean to say I setup the mythbuntu backend exactly the same way as my old knoppmyth backend
<alexvd> Same IP and hostnames
<tgm4883> wrong password
<tgm4883> you can't just change the password in mysql.txt and expect it to change everywhere
<tgm4883> now, if I understand correctly, you had a knoppmyth backend that you are replacing with a ubuntu backend?
<tgm4883> is that correct?
<tgm4883> alexvd,
<alexvd> yes
<tgm4883> all of the above from me was for you
<alexvd> I did also change the password in mythtv-setup or at least it keeps asking me to but resets back to the defualt
<alexvd> yes i read your response
<alexvd> I am replacing the knoppmyth backend with ubuntu backend
<tgm4883> so now you are trying to connect a knoppmyth slave backend to the ubuntu backend, correct?
<alexvd> yes
<tgm4883> using the old password from the knoppmyth install?
<alexvd> no
<alexvd> the old password changed
<alexvd> i have modified mysql.txt
<alexvd> and everytime it tries to load the frontend
<alexvd> in general setup
<alexvd> i modify the password setting from mythtv to the new password on the backend
<alexvd> i have it successfully working from a desktop ubuntu frontnend with the new passowrd
<tgm4883> the old password changed?
<tgm4883> do you mean that you are now using the new password from the ubuntu backend on the old knoppmyth machine?
<alexvd> The password from the original mythtvmasterbackend for knoppmyth was mythtv
<alexvd> now i have built a new mythbuntu backend and it has a new mysql password no longer mythtv
<tgm4883> right
<alexvd> so I input that into the existing slavebckend knoppmyth
<alexvd> it no workee
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> the ubuntu frontend that works
<alexvd> yes
<tgm4883> is that on the same machine as the backend, or a different machine?
<alexvd> different machine
<alexvd> it is this dekstop
<alexvd> it worked before with the knoppmyth backend
<alexvd> now it works with the new mythbuntu backend
<tgm4883> k
<alexvd> after changing the mysql password
<tgm4883> can you post the backend log from the slave backend?
<alexvd> that is the thing
<alexvd> the slavebackend stores everything on the masterbackend
<alexvd> I modified fstab and setup nfs symbolic links to do this
<alexvd> root@mythtvslavefrontend:~# cat /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<alexvd> 2007-12-13 18:49:45.407 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<alexvd> 2007-12-13 18:49:45.627 New DB connection, total: 1
<alexvd> 2007-12-13 18:49:45.700 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 192.168.11.50
<alexvd> 2007-12-13 18:49:45.878 Current Schema Version: 1160
<alexvd> No setting found for this machine's BackendServerIP.
<alexvd> Please run setup on this machine and modify the first page
<alexvd> of the general settings.
<alexvd> 2007-12-13 19:05:37.220 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<alexvd> 2007-12-13 19:05:37.602 New DB connection, total: 1
<alexvd> 2007-12-13 19:05:37.752 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: mythtvmasterbackend
<alexvd> 2007-12-13 19:05:37.815 Current Schema Version: 1160
<alexvd> No setting found for this machine's BackendServerIP.
<alexvd> Please run setup on this machine and modify the first page
<alexvd> of the general settings.
<tgm4883> !pastebin | alexvd
<ubotu> alexvd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alexvd> hmm its saying that in setup
<alexvd> the ip is not lsted
<alexvd> oh sorry
<alexvd> tgm4883 are you going to be around in a bit.  I have to cook dinner
<tgm4883> in and out
<alexvd> ok
<alexvd> i will try you back
<tgm4883> i'm getting sim city 4 setup on my machine
<alexvd> LOL cool
<tgm4883> i'll think about your problem though
<tgm4883> so you have run mythtv-setup on the knoppmyth machine and it doesn't keep the settings?
<tgm4883_laptop> keep in mind im still around
<alexvd>  tgm4883_laptop:
<Daviey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfWAjpRQZEI <- it's a start!
<MythbuntuGuest89> test
<MythbuntuGuest89> hello?
<WackoRobie> anyone around that might want to point me in the right direction on a video issue?
<portahex> don't ask to ask
<WackoRobie> Sorry
<tgm4883> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WackoRobie> Ok. Got Mytbuntu up and running on an older box of mine.  Everything is running great.  So I unplugged it out of the basement and moved it to the living room to use with the TV.  It crashes at 'running bootscripts'  with a failure to start x-server
<WackoRobie> When I go to the log it has a failed to get Edid
<portahex> nvidia?
<WackoRobie> I think so
<portahex> plugged in via s-video?
<WackoRobie> worked with monitor connect but not Svideo or Component Video
<portahex> EDID is a technology for detecting monitor characteristics over a VGA or DVI cable. you'll need to give certain details manually in your xorg.conf file
<WackoRobie> I lied.  It is a radeon 9200
<WackoRobie> still same issue?
<portahex> yes, pretty much
<portahex> i don't know how to configure ATI cards though
<cosmic_> HOSSA @ all
<cosmic_> is here anyone who could support me to use my myth-frontend on my Laptop to work with my myth server ?
<cosmic_> sorry for my bad english
<portahex> just instgall it, and give the IP address of your backend when asked
<portahex> make sure your backend is configured to use a network-capable address (e.g. 192.168.x.x) not the loopback address (127.0.0.1)
<nekostar> oi
<nekostar> got a gyration media center remote
<WackoRobie> portahex, thanks for the assistance.  I now have a direction.  Would you suggest building with the monitor and then attempting to modify the xorg.conf file?
<nekostar> what driver do i need to make it work??
<nekostar> [   28.299330] input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [??�???? ??????????????????????????????] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2 /// [   28.327485] input: ??�???? ?????????????????????????????? as /class/input/input5 /// [   28.327601] input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [??�???? ??????????????????????????????] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2
<nekostar> getting that out of dmesg
<portahex> WackoRobie, if you can SSH into the machine from elsewhere on the network, you can test multiple configs easily from the comfort of a working system
<cosmic_> portahex:  thx, but he cant connect , i think its something with the damn mysql !?!?
<WackoRobie> portahex, Danka.  That I can do once I rebuild it. :)  Thought it was my install and completely hosed it. :)
<cosmic_> do i have to have a own mysql for the frontend ?
<portahex> cosmic_, possibly. can you run "mysql -u mythtv -h ipaddressofserver -p mythconverg" from your laptop, using the password stored in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt on the server?
<portahex> cosmic_, mythtv only works if you have a single shared mysql instance
<cosmic_> oh ok ... i will try , thx
<cosmic_> portahex: I cant run that command on my Laptop ,cause there is no my sql installed
<nekostar> anyone????????
<portahex> cosmic_, mysql-client package
<cosmic_> after running command on Laptop i get the mysql shell on my terminal
<nekostar> hello?
<portahex> cosmic_, then your mysql setup is fine
<portahex> cosmic_, your backend is probably bound to the loopback address
<cosmic_> oh super , thx for your support
<meh> portahex ?
<cosmic_> i will try to use the frontend now on my own ..... THANKS
<portahex> let me grab a screenshot
<portahex> http://img.hexus.net/v2/articles/MythTV/myth-03.jpg
<portahex> notice the text at the bottom of the screenb
<meh> wtf
<meh> this shit sux
<meh> either i'm invisible
<meh> which is clearly not the case or i'm being totally ignored
<meh> which is effing rude
<meh> ~___~
<tgm4883> meh
<meh> tgm4883
<meh> well at least ive been meh'd
<meh> ;_;
<cosmic_> portahex: Mythfrontend doesnt want to start cause of bad sql settings and it doesnt open the config window , are there any params  for the command line ?
<tgm4883> it is possible that nobody currently online knows the answer?
<meh> sure
<meh> is it possible to say hi to someone who's obviously having a hard time?
<tgm4883> no
<meh> oh
<tgm4883> j/k
<meh> then suck my left nut l8
<tgm4883> i just showed up
<tgm4883> wtf
<cosmic_> ???
<tgm4883> really nice
<tgm4883> i guess he doesn't really need help
<JThundley> class act
<tgm4883> i kinda feel sorry for the guy
<JThundley> because he doesn't have sweet mythtv systems like us?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> and because he didn't buy known working hardware
<JThundley> d'oh
<tgm4883> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<cosmic_> Hey people does anyone know if there are params for mythfrontend on the command line ?
<cosmic_> ore is there an config file for mythfrontend ?
<cosmic_> mythfrontend doesnt wanna start anymore
<bendailey> mythfrontend -v all
<cosmic_> bendailey:   doesnt seem to work :(
<bendailey> cosmic_: any output?
<cosmic_> acces denied for $user @ $ip
<cosmic_> Database not open
<bendailey> is the mysql server local?
<cosmic_> no
<bendailey> ok is the mysql server running on the other box and accessible?
<cosmic_> i try to get mythfrontend run on my laptop the normal frontend and backend is on my "server"
<cosmic_> yes , but the config on the mythfronten / LAPTOP is wrong
<bendailey> cosmic_: sorry have to go just got a call from my son's daycare he is sick
<cosmic_> bendailey: all alright , thx
<cosmic_> is there anyone else who would be so kind tryieng to support me , getting my mythfrontend run on a slave computer ?
<cosmic_> portahex: wb
<KjetilK> It seemed very straightforward to get the VFD display working on my Antec Fusion
<KjetilK> for future versions, I wonder if it could be autodetected
<KjetilK> it might be that if lsusb shows a iMon device, it would just entail changing on line in LCDd.conf, the Driver in the [server] section, that needs to say imon
<KjetilK> just a suggestion
<tgm4883> KjetilK, suggestions have a proper place
<KjetilK> launchpad?
<tgm4883> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> otherwise, when someone is looking for something to do, they wont see your idea
<KjetilK> OK
<KjetilK> I'll put it there
<KjetilK> tgm4883: where do I put it? I figured under mythbuntu-config-lcdproc could be a good idea
<tgm4883> hmm
<KjetilK> tried to go to propose a goal, but had no permissions
<tgm4883> well, either register a new blueprint for it, or file a bug
<KjetilK> ok
<KjetilK> heh, there it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/137451
<KjetilK> :-)
<tgm4883> well there ya go :)
<KjetilK> Hmmm, I haven't compiled lirc-modules-source, do I need to with MythBuntu 7.10?
<KjetilK> I have two IR receivers and want to use a remote, yes
<nettow0822_> no...lirc comes in mythbuntu
<KjetilK> nettow0822_: OK, thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-15
<nettow0822_> hey guys
<nettow0822_> anyone try to optimize nfs?
<MythbuntuGuest12> can someone help me with dvd settings
<MythbuntuGuest12> everything works great except the dvd
<MythbuntuGuest12> like it doesnt exist
<JThundley> go on...
<MythbuntuGuest12> I have tried slave and master..nothing
<MythbuntuGuest12> its set to /dev/dvd1
<MythbuntuGuest12> also tried /dev/scd0
<JThundley> scd, I think that means it's scsi or something weird
<MythbuntuGuest12> no its ide
<JThundley> my /dev/dvd is linked do /dev/hdb
<JThundley> *To
<MythbuntuGuest12> looks like its /dev/scd0
<MythbuntuGuest12> grr
<JDStone> what does this error mean? HTTPRequest::ParseRequest - Timeout reading first line of request.
<JDStone> that's from the mythbackend log
<JThundley> it means there's red hairs in your tuner
<MythbuntuGuest12> man all I want is a dvd setting that will work...grr
<famicon> heya lall
<famicon> I'm trying to build a prototype for a small silent pvr
<famicon> anyways, has anyone here have any experience with ubuntu and hardy
<skwashd> famicon: you will most likely get more help with hardy on #ubuntu+1
<famicon> aye
<famicon> true true
<famicon> I havent really been involved with ubuntu for a while
<cosmic_> Hi @ ALL
<cosmic_> Is here anyone who would be so kind to support me with getting Mythfrontend run on a client system !? : What i have done ... install of mysql - client package + mythfrontend ... configured mythfrontend.... wenn i start it starts correctly . but tells me the backend is not startet ... but the bacjend on the server runs correctly
<cosmic_> sorry for my bad english
<directhex> mythtv requires a single mysql instance, shared by all backends and frontends
<cosmic_> i have ONE MySql Database on the server + Frontend + Backend ..... On my Client there is only frontend and sql client package
<directhex> is your backend listening on a proper IP, or on 127.0.0.1?
<cosmic_> oh
<directhex> let me find a screenshot
<cosmic_> oh oh .... i have to see ...
<cosmic_> lol
<cosmic_> let me chack , thx
<cosmic_> check
<directhex> http://img.hexus.net/v2/articles/MythTV/myth-03.jpg
<cosmic_> i changed it , but it still doesnt work
<cosmic_> directhex: now it works SUPER THANKS for support
<cosmic_> but why cant i see the other media like Video and Fotos on the client frontend ?
<directhex> cosmic_, you need to mount that folder to local disk, via nfs, to EXACTLY the same place as it is on the other machine
<directhex> cosmic_, i know, it's a pain
<cosmic_> no
<cosmic_> no pain , but bad documentation in my opinion (i dont mean the listening IP , thats was my dumpness ;) )
<cosmic_> or my idiotism
<cosmic_> :=)
<directhex> well, you can mount to a non-identical location, but you can't share metadata
<cosmic_> ok , understood
<cosmic_> VideoOutputXv Error: Could not find suitable XVideo surface.
<cosmic_> ????
<directhex> video driver issue. ati?
<cosmic_> i think so
<cosmic_> do i need hardware rendering ?
<cosmic_> forget the question
<cosmic_> i go an configure
<directhex> you need a working Xv surface
<directhex> which is basically "overlay" on windows
<directhex> i think there's a workaround if you set the environment variable NO_XV to 1 before running the frontend, but it'll eat your cpu for breakfast without it
<cosmic_> I dont understand , how do i get an working Xv surface ? what is it ?
<cosmic_> directhex would you be so kind to explain ?
<directhex> it's a basic video driver capability
<cosmic_> and its not supported for ati ?
<directhex> not properly in many cases
<cosmic_> could it depend on the driver for my card ?
<directhex> yes, very much so
<cosmic_> do you use ATI ? i have nvidia on server for the frontend
<cosmic_> there is all fine
<directhex> i haven't bought ati for years, because they work badly in linux
<cosmic_> i know
<cosmic_> but i thought it would be fine on my laptop
<cosmic_> :(
<directhex> back soon, making lunch
<cosmic_> directhex: thx
<cosmic_> bye
<cosmic_> CU @ ALL
<sebrock> I'm trying to access my mythtv-setup (backend) though a VNC connection. But everytime I try to launch it it complains about not beeing part of the group (which I clearly am)
<sebrock> any clues?
<sebrock> on the backend there is no graphic card or monitor at all
<sebrock> also complains about no running KDM/Gnome/Xfce
<techqbert> mythdora's channel is empty.  mythdora looks nicer but if this is the case, I might end up using mythbuntu as my backend
<techqbert> can I change mythtv theme to retro?
<DaveMorris> techqbert yeah you can
<DaveMorris> sebrock try ssh into the box wiht ssh -X to forward the X back,
<sebrock> how do I add a record by record name in mythmusic? As of now If I got a record with various artists I have to look them all up manually??
<DaveMorris> I assume it's done using the the ID3 tags in the MP3's, maybe setting those the the record album name
<sebrock> already done, but I find no way to sort it by record
<sebrock> HONSESTLY WTF!!!
<blizzow> Anyone alive in here?
<blizzow> Do I still need to patch the cx88-alsa driver to get audio over NTSC using a pchdtv 5500 card?
<blizzow> anybody?
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<blizzow> I'm looking for some info on getting a pchdtv 5500 card to work with ubuntu and mythtv.
<blizzow> Specifically, sound does not come in on NTSC channels.
<Dr_willis> Theres the various Mythtv and Mythubuntu forums you may want to check.
<Dr_willis> I just got a little  pvr150 card here.
<blizzow> what other forums do you check.  The pchdtv site is shit.
<toorima> i have the pchdtv5500 card with mythbuntu and it works perfect oob
<toorima> i just use it for hd tho, have a pvr150 for sd
<Dr_willis> that implies theres some sort of soundcard/mixer setting may be the cause of blizzow 's problem.
<Dr_willis> But this is all out of my league. :) i just have a SD card.
<toorima> well the pvr1150 is a good card
<blizzow> Dr_willis: I've tried cranking all settings on the alsamixer and no dice.
<blizzow> toorima: how's the picture quality for you?
<toorima> very good
<toorima> have it on a 42" plasma and its good
<toorima> are u trying to output ac3 or something?
<toorima> that can be a bit tricky but sounds great when u get it to work
<blizzow> nope, just trying to get a decent picture on my computer screen and using standard audio.
<toorima> so cool to watch football with surround, like being at the stadium
<blizzow> I'm pretty pissed at the pchdtv guys for how crappy their documentation is.
<toorima> well the card should work out of the box with mythbuntu, do u have sound from other things?
<blizzow> Sound is great from everything else.
<blizzow> It's only the SD ntsc format that's giving me trouble.
<toorima> ah so u have sound with its hd module?
<toorima> haven't even tried the sd part of the card, sorry
<blizzow> yeah.  there is a little bit in the pchdtv forum about patching the cx88_alsa.c and cx88_tvaudio.c files.  The patch they have for the cx88_tvaudio.c file doesn't apply and I'm having trouble when recompiling the cx88_alsa module.
<wweasel> I just installed Mythbuntu on my PC, it booted up fine once, and now it seems to boot but as soon as it would display XFCE video output turns off (splash screen shows). I have a hypothesis:
<wweasel> I believe it's because I set my video drivers wrong. Using a GeForce 6150, I set it to output on composite, should be S-Video (the 6150 doesn't have a composite out).
<wweasel> ATM I'm in the livecd environment and I could chroot in and fix it. I just don't know how to go about fixing the problem.
<wweasel> Anyone here who can help?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-16
<DaveMorris> well if wweasel comes back and reads the logs, just change it from composite to svideo in the /etc/X11/xorg file  if you are unsure how to do that it may be quicker to reinstall since it's a new system if you don't know what to change since I'm off to bed now after been at the pub
<hansoffate> hi
<hansoffate> I have a question about setting up the display w/ a TV.  I have the comp hooked up w/ Svideo, but my left and right sides are cut off a bit
<hansoffate> is there anyway to fix this?
<hansoffate> also, i can't seem to pull the data from schedule direct
<hansoffate> tgm4883: do you know why I am unable to pull data from schedule direct?
<bkr> evening everyon
<bkr> everyone even
<bkr> having an issue getting installed...
<bkr> xorg keeps erroring out with the message "can't read vbios".  I'm currently running with an ATI rage 128 and the onboard graphics... any suggestions?
<firekool> Hi i am setting up my mythbuntu system and trying to get svideo to work on my nvidia gefource 6200 all I can get it the command prompt becouse the settings are incorrect in svideo how to I run a reconfiguration
<bkr> firekool, is the rest of the system set up?
<firekool> yes I just completed the install
<firekool> and enabled svideo with defaults and it did not work and took out my monitor that is connected to it
<bkr> ah, I think you can look at the xorg.conf file, though I haven't played with things in a very long time.  I'm having video issues myself
<firekool> well i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org and it said it was not installed
<bkr> hmm, you have an active x windowing system though?
<firekool> yes
<firekool> i just installed it
<bkr> hmm, well, see if you can view the config files in vi or emacs or something and check the s-video settings there
<bkr> I'm not sure how you'd reconfigure just that part since I'm just coming back to linux after a long time and many things have changed...
<firekool> ya i forgot where those were at
<bkr> go to / and do a find *xorg.conf
<bkr> that should find the files you're looking for
<bkr> wish I could be more help than that
<firekool> nno that is not it ither
<firekool> now I just have to figure out how to get my x to work composite
<skwashd> what would cause mythtv to have really low signal < 25% ... while everything is fine with kaffeine?
<hansoffate> anyone active here?
<hansoffate> i am wondering on accessing mythweb
<firekool> hi I just installed my system and it seams as if vnc is not working
<firekool> i am using vnc viewer and it does not want to connect
<KjetilK> I have discovered that I have two IR receivers in my box, one is supported by lirc_imon, the other is supported by lirc_pvr150
<KjetilK> (the latter is a attached to a Hauppauge PVR-150 card)
<KjetilK> only the imon device was detected bu Mythbuntu and configured
<KjetilK> I haven't got a remote for the imon, only for the pvr150
<KjetilK> and mode2 doesn't detect anything, so I figured I should get the pvr150 working in addition to the imon
<KjetilK> If I try to insert the lirc_pvr150 module, I get
<KjetilK> [184080.864195] kobject_add failed for i2c ir driver with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.
<KjetilK> Supposedly, I would need to get them to use different /dev/lirc's, but how do I do that?
<KjetilK> I'm trying to follow the guide in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy for setting up two devices
<KjetilK> but I'm stuck at Starting lirc daemon: lircd/etc/init.d/lirc: 147: -d: not found
<KjetilK> anybody else seen that?
<sebrock> anyone knows how I can add music by album in mythmusuc?
<sebrock> *mythmusic
<alexvd> Hi just wondering if this can be fixed quickly.  I have seen the posts in the forums and I have had this issue on other distros but I will ask anyway. I have a pvr-250 and using the silver dogbone remote A415.  I set it up in the control panel by selecting happaugge. It basically works except for the "back/exit" key which is really annoying.  Now I know I can go into the lircc file and edit but why would just the back/ex
<alexvd> it key not work?  I saw reference to running a new script?  Should I do this or just modify the lircc file and then setup the jumpoints for the top few keys that TV videos music. etcc..
<alexvd> Ok I looked at the lircc file.  Who set this up and why is this the default?  The escape key is mapped to the stop button.  I sure hope this is a bug because that is just plain dumb
<alexvd> looks like the lircc file has multiple happaugge remotes all in one.  Sort of smart but why not just have more options on the startup menu and Like Happaugge Grey Remote, Happaugge Silver remote, Nova T, blah blah
<MythbuntuGuest59> When trying to install the latest mythbuntu on my system, I do not get very far... I select install, and after a few minutes I see a gray screen with lines and dots scrolling from side to side.
<DaveMorris> MythbuntuGuest59: have you got a digital camera to take some pics with?
<MythbuntuGuest59> i will try that
<MythbuntuGuest59> Where can I post it?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest59, did you try safe graphics mode?
<tgm4883> sounds like he seeing the usplash
<tgm4883> just corrupted
<MythbuntuGuest59> i tried both modes. yes
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest59, you will have to post the picture to some online pic place
<MythbuntuGuest59> okay, give me a minute to post it
<MythbuntuGuest59> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=227557&id=592379882   I dont know if that will work for you or not...
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> i have no facebook account
<MythbuntuGuest59> ok, let me try to get into image shack...
<alexvd> Hi just got completed putting together a slavebackend/frontend for hdtv viewing that connects to the mythbackend. My issue is that when I launch Livetv for the ivtv cards the screen goes green garbled blocks. I can hear audio but its foobar.
<alexvd> It doesnt happen all the time
<MythbuntuGuest59> http://picasaweb.google.com/Jared.Renee/Computer/photo?authkey=Rli1nliaXXQ#5144637163061773746
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, ^^
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest59, does it sit like that forever?
<MythbuntuGuest59> yes.. at least 4 hours until I gave up
<tgm4883> strange
<tgm4883> what vid card?
<MythbuntuGuest59> its a kworld globa tv terminator
<MythbuntuGuest59> tv 7135, I think
<alexvd> Hey TGM4883 I have an older motherboard and udev keeps changing the card assignments is thier a easy way in ubuntu to lock them
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest59, thats the tuner, what video card do you have
<MythbuntuGuest59> onboard
<tgm4883> what kind of computer?
<MythbuntuGuest59> custom... ADM sempron 3000+
<tgm4883> what motherboard?
<tgm4883> alexvd, same question
<alexvd> asus pc3ls
<alexvd> its old
<MythbuntuGuest59> ECZ Goal3
<MythbuntuGuest59> *  sorry, ECS Goal3
<MythbuntuGuest59> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813135060
<alexvd> i dont want to lock the irq is bios
<MythbuntuGuest59> any ideas?
<tgm4883> back
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest59, does a ubuntu live cd work
<MythbuntuGuest59> I dont have one... I have run openSUSE 10.2 on this computer before
<tgm4883> my best guess is that it is a video card issue, which from the research im doing, i still don't know what it is
<MythbuntuGuest59> does the install require a tv tuner card?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> you can strip it down to bare bones and try to install
<MythbuntuGuest59> I can try it on a spare HDD on my desktop to see the results
<MythbuntuGuest59> I will report back it a little while
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest59, i think i found the video chipset
<tgm4883> Integrated SiS Ultra256 2D/3D Graphics
<alexvd> tgm4883 sorry had to do baby stuff, so I know that I can write udev rules but its a pain in the butt.  Anyway in ubuntu to keep the device assignements from changing
<MythbuntuGuest59> I installed a different graphics card and it worked, thanks
<ricanelite> i have directtv and my receiver has s-video and my Geforce 8400 GS has S-Video input can I record or watch tv using Mythtv?
<directhex> are you absolutely positive your geforce has s-video in? most only have it out
<directhex> if so, then yes, but all encoding is done by your host cpu, which has many downsides besides increased cpu load
<ricanelite> oh wait you know what, let me see
<ricanelite> oh forget it is out
<ricanelite> lol
<Iolaus> Hey all, I'm looking to set up my new PC as a diskless front-end.  Is this supported by Mythbuntu yet?
<Daviey> not out of the box
<Daviey> Iolaus: ^
<Iolaus> Daviey, are there instructions available anywhere to set it up for diskless operation?
<alexvd> Hi i am getting tons of iobound errors and buffer overflow
<alexvd> How can I check DMA
<alexvd> in ubuntu
<Iolaus> alternatively, do you know if a diskless OOTB option is coming?
<Daviey> Iolaus: Not AFAIK, but if you mimic the ubuntu ones - then report any bugs, that would be good
<Daviey> PXE + NFS root should be good
<Iolaus> sounds good, I'll look up some Ubuntu PXE boot guides and see if I can't get Mythbuntu to work diskless then
<Daviey> Iolaus: infact, if you can document it - we can include it in the manual... next should include a tool as part of myth-control-centre
<alexvd> anyone ever have an issue when you launch livetv you get screen filled with green pixel garbage
<alexvd> i have used this same setup for knoppmyth and had no issues i was also able to watch livetv for a bit without issue but now i get green garbage all over the screen with good audio
<Daviey> alexvd: what graphics card?
<alexvd> nvidia 6600 pcx
<alexvd> running latest driver nvidia restricted
<alexvd> i am running it with componenent out never had a problem before
<alexvd> Daviey today I mucked in nvidia settings and turned off vsync but thats about it
<alexvd> i am getting terrible performance in mythbuntu for some reason
<alexvd> Daviey: My performance sucks in ubuntu.  I just read about issues with enabling hdparm.  What kind of speeds should I see on a udma 100 drive
<KjetilK> alexvd: I seem to remember that I've had around 40 Mb/s
<alexvd> ok how do i check on a scsi drive ? ultra 160
<alexvd> also should udma drives be at 4 or 5?
<KjetilK> alexvd: you can check with hdparm -t /dev/sda
<KjetilK> for example..
<alexvd> on a scsi drive?  it doesnt return a value
<alexvd> i dont think hdparm works on scsi drives
<KjetilK> errr, right, you may be right
 * KjetilK had SATA on his mind...
<alexvd> i think you need to run sdparm
<alexvd> so i am getting buffered read speeds on the 4 pata drives from 30mb to 76
<alexvd> wierd
<KjetilK> right, I've never done this on a SCSI drive...
<alexvd> well what is screwing me up is the move to scsi emulation for all drives under new debian/ubuntu
<alexvd> i have another drive in my box that is sata
<alexvd> i have to check that one as well
<KjetilK> Anybody know if patching LIRC for IR receiving only is needed as described in http://www.blushingpenguin.com/mark/blog/?p=24 ?
<MythbuntuGuest70> Hi, anyone know much about having to re commflag after transcoding?
<hansoffate> Is there a way to make the picture quality better on a PVR 150?
<famicon> Hi there!
<famicon> I just got my mythbuntu install running
<famicon> The configuration app is brilliant
<puzzled> hi
<puzzled> with which app can I change the sysv init services to start during boot?
<famicon> VI
<puzzled> as in the editor?
<famicon> yes
<puzzled> really? rhel/centos/fedora have ntsysv and system-config-services. ubuntu has vi?
<puzzled> so there isn't a gui with which I can change this stuff?
<famicon> real men don't need gui's
<famicon> but all manliness aside
<famicon> there should be a proggy called "BUM"
<puzzled> locate comes up empty
<famicon> komop zeg patrick
<famicon> wees ff niet zo'n lui iemand
<famicon> check gewoon ff met synaptics
<puzzled> ok
<puzzled> niet lui, gewoon totaal onbekend met *buntu/debian. lijkt alsof ik op een andere planeet ben aanbeland
<hansoffate> what language is that?
<puzzled> Dutch
<hansoffate> interesting, cool
<puzzled> my /var/lib/myth/videos is an nfs share. problem is that during boot, it tries to mount the nfs share before the NetworkManager service is started. Obviously it fails. Anyone know how I fix this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-08
<rhpot1991> _aegis: sure it does, it all depends what your needs are
<_aegis> I may try it anyway... who knows, maybe if I get what I need OTA I'll end up ditching FioS TV
<_aegis> Have any of you used the WinTV-HVR-2250 Dual Tuner PCI Express TV tuner with MythButntu?  Is that the card to go with?  I'd like to watch one channel and record another (HD) channel at the same time...  (multiple channels would be great, but I think I need to get multiple cards).
<_aegis> I'd like to build a backend with that tuner card in it...
<rhpot1991> _aegis: its generally hard to get info on specific hardware here unless its very very popular, your best bet is to check the following places:
<rhpot1991> !forum
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forum is located at: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<rhpot1991> wiki.mythtv.org
<rhpot1991> http://www.linuxtv.org/
<_aegis> thanks!
<ron_o> I don't know where else to ask this question. I don't have mythtv yet, but am working up to it. Right now all I want to do is connect my pc to my TVs HDMI port and use it as a monitor.
<ron_o> however, I'm a bit confused to how this will work. It's in another room.
<heyheyhey> is there a bug in 8.10 with mythtv compiling?
<ron_o> really, not a monitor but just play videos on it.
<ron_o> how can I send video for it to be seen on it?
<ron_o> my video card should be able to both handle my vga monitor and hdmi output, but I'm not sure about this at the moment.
<heyheyhey> well do u have nvidia
<ron_o> yah. :)
<heyheyhey> use nvidia -settings
<ron_o> I'll look into it. I just bought this mobo, yah it's built in.
<heyheyhey> yeap
<ron_o> it' Nvidie Geforce 7100/ nforce 630i
<ron_o> Nvidea.
<ron_o> ia*
<heyheyhey> i have same one
<ron_o> wow.
<ron_o> yes.. :) really? mini-atx board?
<heyheyhey> yes
<ron_o> the p5n-em hdmi?
<ron_o> I didn't care for being mini, my other mobos crashed on me. :/ intel sh*ts..
<ron_o> I'll never buy an intel again. Just got this one set up.
<heyheyhey> yes
<ron_o> heyheyhey, would it be inappropriate if I asked you a question about this board?
<heyheyhey> shoot
<ron_o> ram, have vs1gb667d2 ... have two 1GB DIMMs. installed to DIMM 2 & 3. in BIOS said 2GB installed 859MB recognized.
<ron_o> I took out DIMM3 after I had some booting problems. Don't know if that was the case. .
<ron_o> so have only DIMM2 with 1GB and it still says the same about the RAM.
<heyheyhey> switch them
<heyheyhey> and change them in bios to 400
<heyheyhey> mhz
<heyheyhey> 800 mhz
<ron_o> switch as in 2 goes to 3?
<ron_o> think that might be it?
<ron_o> try 400MHz first then 800mhz?
<heyheyhey> i have in mine 1and 2
<heyheyhey> it 800 mhz not 400
<ron_o> but the book says different and so does this sheet.
<ron_o> thanks. That's enough info for me to get started.
<heyheyhey> okay
<ron_o> no hand holding in linux. :)
<rhpot1991> ron_o: on some boards you need to enable hdmi in the bios, then you should be able to use it connected to your tv as if your tv was a monitor
<rhpot1991> I believe most will only output through one vga or hdmi and not both at the same time
<ron_o> rhpot1991, most likely that's the way it is here too, but I'll look and see. I think it says  in my manual that it won't DVI and HDMI at the same time.
<ron_o> doesn't say anything about VGA though. :)
<heyheyhey> use nvidia settings
<heyheyhey> it will work
<ron_o> and if that doesn't work then I'll get another Video card.
<ron_o> heyheyhey, I'm looking but am getting errors ..
<ron_o> seeing now what's up.
<rhpot1991> check your bios first
<rhpot1991> if its not enabled the software wont be able to do anythign
<rhpot1991> also I  think hdmi normally overscans a little, so dvi/vga work easier/better if you can use them
<_aegis> I wish they had build lists for known working systems for mythbuntu
<heyheyhey> aegis i only know 8.04
<heyheyhey> that works
<heyheyhey> 8.10 has way too many bugs
<rhpot1991_laptop> 8.10 has some hardware issues, but it works well for many people
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you have newer hardware then you definitely want 8.10, it supports a lot more tuners by default
<heyheyhey> well tried to recompile mythtv
<heyheyhey> and get errors
<heyheyhey> Build-dependencies for mythtv could not be satisfied
<rhpot1991_laptop> heyheyhey: did you apt-get build-dep mythtv?
<heyheyhey> yeap
<rhpot1991_laptop> what dependencies are missing?
<heyheyhey> says it needs liblame0
<heyheyhey> and then says the package is obsoutel
<heyheyhey> replaced by liblamemp3
<heyheyhey> so i installed that
<heyheyhey> then still says missing it
<heyheyhey> so it wouldn't work
<heyheyhey> so i decided to reinstall 8.04
<heyheyhey> it will only take 20 mins to get it back up
<heyheyhey> you can even time it
<rhpot1991_laptop> what is the point of all of this though?
<heyheyhey> well 8.04 is stable for na
<ron_o> I got some serious problems here.
<ron_o> my nvidia gpu can't or won't recognize my monitor.
<ron_o> so every time I restart my computer I have to manually set my monitors configs..
<ron_o> but nvidia-settings complains that nvidia-xconfig isn't set properly.. so round and round I go re-running nvidia-xconfig and restarting my computer.
<ron_o> any solutions?
<rhpot1992> ron_o: by default it tries to detect the settings from your TV/monitor
<rhpot1992> though this does not always work on everything, and having a bad/too long/etc cable can cause issues as well
<ron_o> I noticed that... but it's not in it's system. :/
<kr00l> Can i get Mythbuntu help?
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<kr00l> I have a Hauppauge 150 and Mythbuntu 8.10 installed but i can't get the tv tuner to work. Any suggestions?
<hads> kr00l: Ask a specific question and add as many details as you can about what you are doing, what happens when you do it etc. This will increase your chances of getting help.
<kr00l> but i'm not a linux guru. Mythbuntu can detect my card but It doesn't enable the card. In system info it says TV tuner 1 unavailable.
<BandC> hey tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<BandC> quick question: when i click on "watch tv" the screen flcikers a moment and nothing happens. i still see the main menu. i selected a recording directory /home/mythtv and set its permissions to mythtv:mythtv 775. what can be the probme?
<BandC> problem
<DaAnde> im building my gf a htpc for christmas does anyone wanna help me pickout the parts for one around $500
<DaAnde> like what type of tuner should i get
<DaAnde> I have 2GB of OCZ gold edition DDR2 laying around
<DaAnde> to use on it
<ron_o> make sure your DDR2 works with your new mobo.
<DaAnde> ya
<ron_o> but $500 ain't very much, to be honest
<DaAnde> well its for my gf
<ron_o> tuner being around $120 and vid card around $100.. that's almost half there.
<DaAnde> vid card?
<ron_o> look at this: p5n-em hdmi
<ron_o> video card.
<DaAnde> ya i know cant I use onboard
<ron_o> DaAnde, yah, just mentioned one.
<ron_o> but most mobos don't have one onboard you know.
<rhpot1991> you can get something for ~500, I built my MBE for that including an antec fusion case (but already had some hard drives)
<DaAnde> I am planning on putting in a 500GB hardrive
<ron_o> yah, but it's tight.
<DaAnde> around
<ron_o> very tight.
<ron_o> some guy used a old Tivo box for his.
<DaAnde> anyways I dont even know if she will use this to record live tv
<DaAnde> I know forsure shell want me to fill the harddrive with divx movies
<ron_o> let's see.
<ron_o> p5n-em hdmi mobo ~ $80
<ron_o> 500GB HD ~ $80
<ron_o> 2GB RAM ~ $50
<ron_o> cpu?
<ron_o> core2duo?
<DaAnde> I dont know what I need
<ron_o> the pentium Ds run hot.
<Chaorain> hey where do I copy media files from my flash drive?
<Chaorain> I'm a newb
<DaAnde> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=31724&vpn=M3A78-EM&manufacture=ASUS
<DaAnde> what about that
<Chaorain> I don't know where is appropriate
<ron_o> Chaorain, you gotta mount it first
<Chaorain> I don't see how to create a new folder
<Chaorain> it is mounted but I want the files on the Mythbuntu hard drive
<ron_o> DaAnde, I think that's too expensive for your budget.
<DaAnde> MOBO $114, Proc Phenom X3 for $131 or AMD 64 X2 5200+ for $91
<ron_o> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131324
<Chaorain> Do I need to be loged in as root or something to make folders?
<rhpot1991> most people still prefer nvidia over ati for these sorts of things
<ron_o> DaAnde, make sure you get Nvidia chipset.
<ron_o> ati isn't well supported with linux.
<rhpot1991> especially if you can get something that will work with the VPDAU api in the future
<DaAnde> she has an old 60" tube tv
<DaAnde> u know those beasts
<DaAnde> those big fucking square things
<DaAnde> I gotta checkout what inputs it has on it
<ron_o> DaAnde, how are you going to connect it to that TV?
<DaAnde> thats what I need to see
<DaAnde> SVideo probably
<ron_o> SVideo? maybe not.
<ron_o> it depends how old it is.
<DaAnde> i know
<DaAnde> I need to check it out
<ron_o> might just have CATV.
<Chaorain> how do I make folders on the hard drive? right clicking doesnot work
<ron_o> must be Mistubishi.
<DaAnde> and then im screwed eh
<Chaorain> is there a cammand line option?
<Chaorain> er
<rhpot1991> mkdir
<Chaorain> command
<Chaorain> ty
<ron_o> those old mitsubishis are still some of the best TVs around, however.
<Chaorain> where should I put it?
<ron_o> mkdir in root.
<Chaorain> ok thanks
<Chaorain> any clue why vlc plays dvds but mythtv does not?
<ron_o> you mean DVDs from the ROM drive?
<Chaorain> yes
<Chaorain> specificaly Death Noted V1
<rhpot1991> did you install the medibuntu plugins from MCC?
<Chaorain> I think so
<ron_o> I don't have mythtv installed and never haave, but you must somehow point mythtv to your DVD drive. How, I don't konw. :)
<Chaorain> where is MCC?
<Chaorain> nvm
<Chaorain> found it
<rhpot1991> Chaorain: do dpkg -l libdvdcss2 |grep ^ii
<Chaorain> now what
<rhpot1991> what did it return?
<Chaorain> ii libdvdcss2 Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries
<rhpot1991> ok good
<rhpot1991> might just be that dvd does something funky, try some others
<Chaorain> ok
<Chaorain> one sec
<Chaorain> ok
<Chaorain> my other dvd worked
<Chaorain> why didn't I think of that
<Chaorain> thats the third time I've had that problem
<Chaorain> wait no sound
<Chaorain> Its across the whole system not just myth tv
<Chaorain> ah it was just that drive
<Chaorain> Thanks for the help
<Chaorain> gtg to bed bye
<MythbuntuGuest02> hello?
<MythbuntuGuest02> wondering if anyone here can answer a channels question regarding mythbuntu
<hads> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<MythbuntuGuest02> ok
<MythbuntuGuest02> I live in canada and i set up mythbuntu to scan for channels
<MythbuntuGuest02> using all the us based guides
<MythbuntuGuest02> i still cannot pull down any channels
<MythbuntuGuest02> is there anything for us canucks to use?
<FisherPrice> Hey, I've got Mythbuntu 8.04, is it worth the upgrade to 8.10?
<laga> FisherPrice: "never touch a running system" :)
<laga> if you do upgrade, make sure to get a full backup just in case
<FisherPrice> yeah that's what i thought myself, but I just wonder if it's worth it... bug fixes and what not
<laga> depends. is something broken for you?
<hads> It's the same mythtv version so there's not going to be much difference in that respect
<Solicitous> I'm having trouble with my Dvico FusionHDTV Pro.
<Solicitous> The card is detected correctly and firmware loaded, but scantv only reports valid inputs of "Composite" and "S-Video"
<Solicitous> Anyone been able to successfully setup one of these cards?
<t3ckn0b0y> had an issue , when pausing and putting the rewind or fastforward for a good period of time myth tends to crash completely.. usually with live tv.
<t3ckn0b0y> *pushing the rewind / fastforward
<MythbuntuGuest65> hi
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> I had a problem with controlling sound from mythtv
<spoky99> someone can help me?
<spoky99> O_o
<Lancelot> do I need a special computer to use the tv aspect of myth tv?
<Lancelot> I mean, do I need to have something else installed?
<Lancelot> i just want to watch tv on my computer for free
<tgm4883_laptop> well you would need a tuner
<Lancelot> okay
<Lancelot> thank you
<tgm4883_laptop> and for free, you would need an antenna
<tgm4883_laptop> unless you already have cable
<knubbli__> roflmao http://tinyurl.com/6zec23 lol
<sabhain> !diskless
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about diskless
<sabhain> !pxe
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pxe
<sabhain> Working to move my frontends to diskless (now I use /boot on CF, with / on NFS share).  I have 3 front ends, with some varying hardware.  Do I just generate 3 different i386 images?  Any experts on that here?
<foxbuntu_vm> sabhain, you *should* be able to run them all on the same image
<sabhain> Generally the graphics are all nvidia proprietary .. but the display settings are different.
<foxbuntu_vm> sabhain, you just will use the same image and modify the settings
<sabhain> foxbuntu_vm that would be great .. how do they handle the different resolutions etc ..
<foxbuntu_vm> it is setup to be persistant iirc
<foxbuntu_vm> sabhain, the confs and such are all persistant and stored in the NFS exports
<sabhain> the settings are saved where then?  are there different nfs export areas for each use of the image?
<foxbuntu_vm> for each machine, thus the diskless client boots the image, then applies its particular confs
<sabhain> makes complete sense .. hoping that would be how it works ..
<foxbuntu_vm> Im not sure on the exact details, however laga does, catch him sometime and he can give you more info
<sabhain> but how to tell the front ends to load their own confs if there's no local storage
 * laga waves
<laga> sabhain: it's stored on the server.
<sabhain> great .. I'll look for him .. hi there laga
<sabhain> so do I need a different set of exports for each FE?
<laga> that's done automagically. there is none export and each client creates its own directory there based on the MAC address
<sabhain> beautiful .. sounds like some smart folks worked on this
 * laga blushes
<laga> well, it's beautiful when it works :)
<laga> check the documentation, you can download it on the web site
<sabhain> now one other question.  I have a working tftp service that was setup for mvpmc, which I want to maintain.  But thus far, I'm having timeout issues on the PXE boot from the front ends .. any reason to think that the inetd / tftp services as configured for diskless frontends can co-exist with mvpmc?
<sabhain> I'm concerned that the DNS info I'm passing from dd-wrt is looking in the wrong place due to the earlier config of things for mvpmc
<sabhain> everything for mvpmc looks in /tftpboot
<laga> you can configure dd-wrt to hand out correct information.. i think, if dnsmasq supports that
<laga> or you can boot the frontends from your CF cards
<sabhain> booting from CF is fine .. that's my working setup now (with / on NFS share .. not diskless server).  I think I have a goofed up dnsmasq line in dd-wrt .. I'm just getting a PXE timeout, so it's not finding the pxelinux.0 file.  Must mean my router setting isn't right .. I think I may need to remove the server name and go IP only in that config line.
<sabhain> thanks for your help & input.
<laga> np :)
<cann> evening \o/
<flodin> _aegis: i've never really gone for AMD, I haven't read the kind of stuff I want to read
<flodin> _aegis: my impression is that intel runs cooler, handles overheating more gracefully, and uses less power
<flodin> that thing on tomshardware a few years ago where the amd cpu just caught fire when they removed the heatsink put me off
<t3ckn0b0y> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<foxbuntu_vm> flodin, that extreme over heating issue was resolved not long after that article, however cost-to-feature, the amd and intel chips are nearly identical, AMD generally costs 30% less than Intel while Intel generally performs (at least in my testing) ~30% better in the same class of hardware
<jphillip> it fluxuates, currently c2d perform better but cost more
<flodin> i just want it to run fast and cool. Intel's pricing isn't high enough to make it a deal breaker
<jphillip> my amd64x2 runs nice and cool, but you will get more bang out of a c2d
<flodin> the cpu was about 1/6th of the full htpc price
<jphillip> flodin just make sure you get a nice case :)
<stevieman> howdy all
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-09
<blahrus_> anyone know how to update the backend, so it rescans your mp3's and tags on your mp3s?
<MythbuntuGuest86> can someone please tell me how to get the latest version of flash installed on my mythbuntu install
<MythbuntuGuest27> i got disconnected how do i install flash?
<MythbuntuGuest27> i cannot watch youtube videos from my desktop...please help with this, when i use install flashplugin it fails
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest27, error message?
<MythbuntuGuest27> i get some kind of 404 error not found after it looks like it is installing
<MythbuntuGuest27> Connecting to fpdownload.macromedia.com|72.247.82.70|:80... connected.
<MythbuntuGuest27> it says download failed
<afm> any washington fios people that are able to lock on channel 3 via the STB and then change channels with irblaster?
<afm> I can only lock on channels/add to db/ and view them if i take the stb out of the equation...wall to my card
<afm> hardly what i'm paying for
<afm> hmm from the wall i only pick up HD channels...figured that would be harder than picking up a single channel of qam
<afm> hdhomerun and 8.10 btw
<Chaorain> My asound volume in alsamixer keeps going down when I load MythTV any clue how to fix?
<afm> alsactl store
<afm> have to store the settings after you finish
<Chaorain> how do?
<afm> alsactl store
<Chaorain> ok
<afm> optionally card number if you have more than one
<Chaorain> i'll try that
<Chaorain> just one card
<afm> prolly need sudo to write to the file
<Chaorain> nope
<Chaorain> tried it with sudo
<Chaorain> and with out no go
<Chaorain> I need it 100% to get soud but MythTV turns it down to 70%
<afm> oh...there is a setting in myth then
<afm> my alsa defaults to mute and thats how i fixed it
<Chaorain> frontend or backend?
<afm> mythfrontend -> Utilities/Setup -> Setup -> General -> Page3
<Chaorain> found it
<Chaorain> it worked woot
<Chaorain> erlier I riped a dvd. where did it go?
<Chaorain> or rather how do I play it?
<Chaorain> nvm found it
 * afm curses the channel scanner :P
<rhpot1991> afm: HDHR only does QAM
<rhpot1991> doesn't do analog or anything
<afm> unencrypted digital cable tv correct
<afm> ?
<afm> i have a digital cable STB
<rhpot1991> yes
<rhpot1991> but the cable that comes out of that is no longer digital, you are analog cable then
<afm> hmmm
<rhpot1991> which the HDHR doesn't do
<afm> ok...would an hd STB solve my issue?
<afm> or that do the same thing
<rhpot1991> something like a haupauge pvr-150 or the hvr-1600 would be able to read that
<rhpot1991> afm: should be the same thing
<afm> shitbox
<rhpot1991> also if you are doing analog cable then its not HD
<afm> i have hd from the wall straight to the hdhr
<afm> that works well
<afm> but its extremely limited in channels
<rhpot1991> thats kinda what I do, HDHR for the channels it gets, then I have a pvr-150 and a pvr-350 for analog channels and 2 firewire connections for anything else I can pick up
<afm> yeah i just converted bought a mac mini for the small form factor...i have a pvr-150 in my other machine
<afm> guess i need some shuffeling
<afm> well thanks for at least setting me straight
<afm> i can stop trying now :|
<afm> anyone have some experience with the hauppauge 1139 usb stick
<rhpot1991> afm: well you know you can have multiple machines connected to each other right?
<afm> yeah, i have limited space near my cable connectios
<afm> i have a big ass desktop that used to be my primary myth box with a pvr-150 in it
<Zinn> afm: Please watch your language.
<afm> i needed a a smaller form factor....
<afm> sigh...come on.....thats hardly rude...its said n public TV
<rhpot1991> well you can have that be the frontend and as long as they are on the same network it will be able to see the backend with the pvr-150 in it
<rhpot1991> just need to get a STB to the pvr-150 somehow
<rhpot1991> afm: he has a very crude language detection, just to deter things from getting out of hand, all ubuntu rooms are supposed to follow the ubuntu code of conduct
<afm> right....i would have to drill another hole in the floor to get a coax to the pc
<afm> oh...gotcha
<rhpot1991> IIRC you might be able to just run a cable to it and not go through a STB and get 1-70
<rhpot1991> at least I've seen it mentioned that some people have been able to do that with fios
<afm> yah might as well cancel my shotime
<rhpot1991> only way you are gonna be able to record that is with a haupauge hdpvr 1212, which you need to run mythtv trunk for
<Chaorain> Is there a way to edit the tags on a vob file? (a DVD rip)
<Chaorain> ello?
<kr00l> Can someone help me with setting up Mythbuntu? I have it installed on this PC and during setup it saw my WinTV PVR 150 but now it doesn't enable it.
<Chaorain> I wish I could help, but I am just a newb
<Chaorain> I know how to fix a sound card though
<kr00l> I wish it was as easy as windows media center
<Chaorain> you should check that right away
<rhpot1991> kr00l: not the best way to get support here :)
<kr00l> LOL, but i did get a response
<Chaorain> It takes a while to get help here.
<Chaorain> but when you do it is good help
<kr00l> Yeah but i need help now. I want to record my fav shows
<rhpot1991> sounds like maybe you didn't fully complete the setup
<rhpot1991> try it again make sure you hit all the steps and so on
<rhpot1991> was it able to scan for channels, etc?
<sabhain> If anyone here is running a frontend on diskless server w/ PXE boot .. can you give me a shout?
<hads> kr00l: People here aren't paid to help you, you need to be patient and have a good attitude about it.
<kr00l> I know I'm waiting...
<BandC> do i need to setup video sources just to watch live TV?
<sabhain> BandC yes you need to do that
<BandC> does that mean i need to purchase the tv guide stuff?
<sabhain> you can get a free trial to test it out .. I think it lasts 2 weeks .. there may be guide data for free .. but $20 / year is pretty close to free
<BandC> yeah i know and i would buy. i just ddin't know if it was required even to test live tv
<sabhain> the freebie 2 weeks should make it easy
<rhpot1991> BandC: you don't if you just scan the channels but you wont have any listing data
<BandC> i see. thx both. im subscribing to SD right now. ill let u know what happens
<BandC> hmm why wouldnt the program guide show the channel line up. i set up my subscription and mythfilldatabase downloaded tv schedules. when i click on program guide it shows nothing. "watch tv" blinks for a second and nothing happens as usual
<rhpot1991> !blank% | BandC
<Zinn> BandC: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<BandC> yup. i checked that. /home/mythtv/ woudl work right?
<BandC> as recording directory?
<BandC> my home directory is /home/bandc so specifying /home/mythtv should work i thought
<sabhain> !pxe%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pxe%
<rhpot1991> BandC: in theory but if you are still having problems try it somewhere else
<rhpot1991> default is /var/lib/mythtv I believe
<BandC> thanks rhpot1991 i think i have multiple problems here. its getting late so i'll try to tackle them later
<darthanubis> what happened to mythvideo
<darthanubis> ?
<darthanubis> I donnn't see the package anymore?
<afm> in a repo?  on your menu?
<Fachher> Hi
<afm> morning
<Fachher> Hi afm
<Fachher> Are you still there
<afm> nope :P
<Fachher> I want to install mythgame on my mythbuntu
<Fachher> Do you know where I can find an instruction for this
<afm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythGame
<Fachher> thank you
<shankazulu2> hi, i have two tuners (one pci and one usb) in my mythtv setup, however i couldn't get a signal lock when trying to change to second input, i.e. the usb tuner
<shankazulu2> tuners use same dvb-t source via 2 way 5-1000mhz splitter
<abarbaccia> hey can someone explain to me how the packages mythbuntu-diskless-client, -server and -client-builder
<darthanubis> cann't find the mythtv plugin for totem, or mythvideo
<darthanubis> ok, founf mythvideo
<darthanubis> but it does not appear in mythtv...hmm
<afm> mythvideo shows up as the media files section...
<afm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682361 link to totem discussions
<afm> anyone have any experience with the hauppauge 1212?
<t3ckn0b0y> anyway to control a directtv d11 stb with just a remote/blaster and not have to also buy a usb to serial adapter?
<dashcloud> t3ckn0b0y: the only other way I can think of is to setup the box to auto-tune whatever show you want, and then setup the recording in mythtv
<jphillip> t3ckn0b0y you should be able to IR blast it, usb will be much more reliable if your STB supports it though
<t3ckn0b0y> defeats the purpose if i have to set both to record... :(  hmm... just bought a remote/blaster and seems like i have to come up with more money to change channels
<t3ckn0b0y> does it have something to do with the box itself?
<dashcloud> t3ckn0b0y: not sure really- I just use the USB method, and it works perfectly
<dashcloud> plus, you can get control over the Onscreen Display banner, and turn it off if you so choose
<t3ckn0b0y> that would be nice.. which one do you suggest paterson Technology?
<dashcloud> on this page: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Controlling_DirectTV_D11_via_USB I ordered #7
<dashcloud> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16812107108
<t3ckn0b0y> oh wow... not as expensive as i thought.
<t3ckn0b0y> thanks for your help...
 * afm is truely debating pulling the trigger on the haupauge hdpvr....not sure i'm ready for anything that bleeding edge
<jphillip> afm you'd need to compile your own mythtv then
<afm> yup
<afm> pretty decent howto with knopp from nharris who seems to have mot of the documentation out there
<afm> most rather
<afm> seems odd myth needs compiling though...i know about the kernel and driver and firmware
<foxbuntu_vm> afm, its because the newer USB support in myth in ONLY in SVN
<afm> ah i see..makes sense
<foxbuntu_vm> afm, actually, iirc someone around here is working on trunk builds for .22 already
<foxbuntu_vm> which would solve that issue for you
<jphillip> foxbuntu_vm its been talked about, but I dunno if any work has been done
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, last I heard it was a wip, some big hang ups with the plugins atm though, and themes because of mythui
<hads> Yeah, not really ready yet.
<dalbaech> hello everyone
<ron_o> yup, it's always the same. Go to the source first and think simple. Sound didn't work, and what do you know, I thought I had the latest kernel but did not> :)
<ron_o> that's all it took.
<flodin> man, it would be really nice if xbmc worked as a full-fledged mythtv frontend
<ron_o> xbmc is porting to that ain't it? it was first made for the xbox.
<flodin> it's ported to pc already
<flodin> but they don't have any official mythtv support yet, though there's some talk about adding it
<ron_o> i see.
<flodin> there's an unmaintained plugin that lets you view mythtv recordings
<ron_o> I thought they were working onit
<flodin> but afaik nothing to watch live tv
<flodin> it's just so much cuter and flashier
<ron_o> indeed.
<ron_o> and flash is what most folks are attracted to (at first)
<flodin> there are some functional advantages too, the image viewer plugin for mythtv is pretty crude, for example, if you have a lot of photos in your library
<foxbuntu_vm> ron_o, flodin there has been talk about porting a flashier frontend like xbmc (and others) to use mythtv for a long time
<ron_o> ya, I've been reading up on it.
<toorima> can anyone recommend a usb remote receiver only? have a pvr150 today with receiver but want to remove that card
<foxbuntu_vm> however the new version of myth that is in the works has a much improved theming interface which should provide for a cleaner look down the road
<flodin> cool
<flodin> i like the way themes for xbmc can actually change the behavior of the ui
<flodin> not just put another skin on the same old menu items
<foxbuntu_vm> toorima, I havent seen anyone selling a receiver minus the remote, they are always packaged together
<foxbuntu_vm> flodin, well that can be done in mythtv as well, its just a matter of the theme writer doing something different
<toorima> foxbuntu_vm: hmm ok, i use a logitec harmoney 880 as remote so only need receiver u know
<foxbuntu_vm> toorima, I would just go find a good IR MCE USB remote
<foxbuntu_vm> (use the remote or dont)
<foxbuntu_vm> but that will get you the IR receiver you are looking for
<toorima> foxbuntu_vm: ok thx man
<foxbuntu_vm> np
<flodin> foxbuntu_vm: i'm guessing it's somehow easier / quicker to do something for xbmc though
<foxbuntu_vm> flodin, I cant comment, I dont really know much about xbmc
<hads> You guess wrong.
<foxbuntu_vm> its hads!
<hads> Howdy :)
<foxbuntu_vm> o/
<foxbuntu_vm> flodin, there are all sorts of attempts at attaching other media center frontends/applications to a myth backend, but the community support just isnt there to make happen and projects to do so often die because its hard to sustain without support from upstream myth
<flodin> you mean the protocol toward the backend changes a lot?
<foxbuntu_vm> indeed, along with the DB schema and so on
<flodin> ah
<flodin> too bad
<foxbuntu_vm> so keeping track of all of those items to keep a frontend playing nice with myth is nearly impossible without their support
<flodin> with the design being what it is, separated into front end and back end, you'd think there would be some interest in stabilizing the interface
<flodin> (interface to the backend, that is)
<foxbuntu_vm> its very stable, it just changes (feature adds, bug fixes ect)
<foxbuntu_vm> its not static
<foxbuntu_vm> nor should it be
<flodin> by stable i mean, not changing in a way that breaks existing front ends
<flodin> there are various ways to achieve that without excluding new features / improvements
<hads> It's not a simple thing.
<foxbuntu_vm> flodin, I know a good project example if you want to see an atempt at this exact thing
<foxbuntu_vm> flodin, check out gloss-mc on launchpad
<foxbuntu_vm> I built the deb for it and did a little coding on it
<tgm4883_laptop> As i've said before, and continue to believe today, there is too much fragmentation in floss projects
<tgm4883_laptop> too many people rebuilding the wheel
<tgm4883_laptop> or rather trying to
<foxbuntu_vm> indeed
<flodin> hads: no but it's not harder than the kind of stuff that mythtv already does :)
<foxbuntu_vm> if the energy was focused on making mythfrontend more like one of those others, (i.e. flashy) it would aready be done
<flodin> sure but is that what you want? I would think it was much nicer if there were a few competing front ends
<tgm4883_laptop> not everyone wants a flashy interface, some people want stability, while still others prefer slimed down options
<tgm4883_laptop> flodin, agreed, but show me these frontends?
<foxbuntu_vm> flodin, I dont disagree on that front, believe me...but I dont think people should try to subvert progress either
<flodin> well i'm running out of battery on this laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> flodin, believe me, if there was an worthy alternative to mythfrontend that worked, we'd ship it and give the user the option, but IMHO, XBMC is the best alternative, but the implementation sucks
<foxbuntu_vm> flodin, but nothing can stop you from trying for your own systems :)
<foxbuntu_vm> (not offering support or help in anyway to make that happen however)
<flodin> well, if you keep breaking existing front ends that will make it pretty hard for people to do something
<flodin> like you said
<flodin> eventually these type of solutions will become more commonplace, and there will be more people who want to get involved
<flodin> in the end it's about getting enough people interested
<flodin> or rather, it's about people becoming interested and getting themselves involved
<flodin> i'm interested, but i have a lot of interests :)
<tgm4883_laptop> flodin, getting people involved, that would be nice
<tgm4883_laptop> are you offering to join the dev team?
<flodin> no :)
<tgm4883_laptop> well there lies the problem
<flodin> that's what i was saying
<tgm4883_laptop> There are lots of feature request writers, but there are few feature request implementers
<flodin> but as it becomes more important to people, it will be higher up on their priority list
<tgm4883_laptop> disagree, people expect things to just work
<flodin> perhaps mythtv will some day end up #1 on my list of priorities, but it isn't today
<tgm4883_laptop> just because it's important to people, doesn't mean they want to help
<tgm4883_laptop> flodin, your thoughts there are not your own
<tgm4883_laptop> tell me, when will a media center be #1 on anyones list of priorities?
<foxbuntu_vm> today
 * foxbuntu_vm <--
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu_vm, bollocks
<foxbuntu_vm> lol
<flodin> as far as hobby projects go, i could certainly envision it becoming #1 for me within, say... the next 10 years
<foxbuntu_vm> tgm4883_laptop, I had to ruin it for you, after all I own a business for these stupid things, pretty much makes it at the top of my prioirty list
<flodin> right now i have at least 3-4 things i want to finish before getting involved in another project
<foxbuntu_vm> flodin, thats always the case until you just dive in
<foxbuntu_vm> flodin, you just have to make it happen, its a hoax that there will ever be time to dedicate to such things
<flodin> i dedicate time on other hobby projects. Why couldn't I decide one day to replace those projects with mythtv?
<foxbuntu_vm> because software dev isnt like working on a car
<foxbuntu_vm> there is no end
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu_vm, do you have another job?
<foxbuntu_vm> 2
<foxbuntu_vm> 3
<flodin> no but there's a point of "good enough for the moment" :)
<foxbuntu_vm> its winter
<tgm4883_laptop> then it's not your top priority
<foxbuntu_vm> I am married, own a business, work a day job, and do snow removal, and I am a core dev for this project
<flodin> like i'm working on a program to automatically update my tags file when i save a source file
<tgm4883_laptop> and by core, he means top bug implementer
<foxbuntu_vm> lol
<flodin> it's working... but it's not recursive, and it only works on linux and not windows
<flodin> there are a bunch of other issues... but if i can just get the recursion and the windows support running, that will be enough to leave that project behind
<foxbuntu_vm> tgm4883_laptop, I may end up with bugs, but at least my UI is useable when I am done ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> mine is usable
<foxbuntu_vm> by you
<tgm4883_laptop> as long as you restart the gui after you close each window
<foxbuntu_vm> lol
<jphillip> UI's are overrated
<tgm4883_laptop> exactly ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> you can do everything in the command line app that you can in my gui
<jphillip> real men say here is a command line with 18,000 arguements, good luck chumps
<foxbuntu_vm> oh I see...getting ganged up on now..
<jphillip> what the heck, why can't I enable fx's switch page direction without having it in the context menu....
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, well my automagic inventory thing I finished up is all command line
<foxbuntu_vm> no gui
<jphillip> I as just too lazy/annoyed to use glade
<jphillip> was*
<foxbuntu_vm> yea
<foxbuntu_vm> glade is a real pita
<tgm4883_laptop> !stab trunk
 * Zinn stabs trunk with a sharpened mce remote.
<jphillip> !stab firefox
<jphillip> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> no stabby for you ;)
<laga> !stab something
 * Zinn stabs something with a rusty spork.
<jphillip> I lose
<sabhain> !stab tftp
<sabhain> !stab pxelinux
<tgm4883_laptop> if you would like stab privledges, just pm me with what part of mythbuntu you would like to help develop
<foxbuntu_vm> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> *crickets*
<jphillip> heh
 * sabhain is helping develop a list of things that don't work for him yet .. in spite of the great work of the devs
<tgm4883_laptop> I forgot, we don't release working releases to the public, we keep that for ourselves ;)   Become a developer today!
<tgm4883_laptop> *more crickets*
 * sabhain would love to .. really.  
<laga> sabhain: looking forward to that list. please use the bug tracker. do not post it in the forums or it'll get lost
<ravalox> Hey, I just did a fresh install and for some reason when I attempt to watch TV it goes blank
<ravalox> When I attempt to mark a channel for recording it doesn't retain the selection
<ravalox> Does this sound like a common installation error?
<ravalox> I'm no novice but I don't have any working theories right now.
<ravalox> It's a fully patched mythbuntu 8.04.1 system
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<tgm4883_laptop> ravalox, pastebin your backend log
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<ravalox> Good thinking!
<ravalox> http://pastebin.com/m59bc1cb9
<tgm4883_laptop> SG(Default) Error: Group 'Default' wants to use directory '/mythtv/video/', but this directory is not writeable.
<tgm4883_laptop> you should make that owned by mythtv:mythtv
<ravalox> When attempting to flag a recording it now gives me this error: 2008-12-09 18:11:57.202 MythSocket(8271a78:-1): writeStringList: Error, called with unconnected socket.
<bobbob1016> I can't seem to get my nvidia 8200gs' resolution correct.  It detects my receiver, not my tv.  How can I manually set it to 1360x768?
<ravalox> Good luck on that, I've been trying to set nvidia drivers to 720p resolutions for a few months now
<ravalox> no dice
<ravalox> Hey, I can't seem to schedule recordings in mythtv; it doesn't retain any of the selection I make in the programming guide.
<ravalox> This is a mythbuntu 8.04.1 installation
<highzeth> anyone got a recommendation on a 5/8 multiswitch?
<highzeth> The selection as of now are various EMP Centauri, Hirschmann(Triax rebrand?), Satmatrix & Spaun
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-10
<ravalox> For that matter, after a mythbuntu install how do I get my root password for mysql?
<tgm4883_laptop> ravalox, by default, there is no root password for mysql
<tgm4883_laptop> unless you set one during installation
<ravalox> Thanks, I still can't seem to get mythtv to schedule recordings
<ravalox> I've been using it for over two years now and never seen this.
<Lossif> Hey, I just installed a new HD in my mythbox, Mounted and shared it and I can see it on the network but for some reason it is readonly even though it is set to be open
<jase_> lossif: You shared it using samba? nfs?
<Lossif> samba
<Lossif> it is in my /media/ directory
<Lossif> would I need to change the permissions of that directory?
<jase_> im wondering if its shared read only to anonymous users, read/write to people that have supplied a password.
<jase_> how was the samba share configured?
<Lossif> [terradrive]
<Lossif> comment = terradrive
<Lossif> path = /media/terradrive
<Lossif> public = yes
<Lossif> writable = yes
<Lossif> create mask = 0660
<Lossif> directory mask = 0770
<Lossif> force user = mythtv
<Lossif> force group = mythtv
<Lossif> my windows machine sees it
<jase_> i was going to say you can force the user :)
<Chaorain> how do I empty the trash?
<Lossif> just can't write to it or delete anything
<jase_> looks good from here. everything under /media/terradrive is owned by the mythtv user?
<Lossif> owned?
<Lossif> how do I check?
<jase_> ls -l
<Chaorain> When I delete the files from trash they disapear for 1/4 of a second and reappear
<Lossif> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2008-12-09 21:05 lost+found
<jase_> or possibly for nautilus you can view the owner from the properties
<jase_> ls -l /media/terradrive
<jase_> or check using your gui by going to properties on the folder, owner is under permissions
<Lossif> I am using ssh
<Lossif> so no gui
<jase_> ah
<Lossif> and that drwx line is what I get when I run the ls -l
<Lossif> does that root root mean it is root access only?
<jase_> is the terradrive empty?
<Lossif> yep
<jase_> root means the root user owns it
<jase_> try chown mythtv:mythtv /media/terradrive
<jase_> you might have to run that as root or sudo
<Chaorain> Um how do I permently delete files?
<jase_> chaorain: try not deleting the files out from the trash, but right clicking on the trash icon and hitting empty trash.
<Chaorain> thanks
<Chaorain> that worked
<Lossif> that works!
<Lossif> yahoo!!!!
<jase_> i couldnt replicate the problem with them reappearing on my own machine.. weird
<Lossif> your the man ja
<jase_> sweet!
<Lossif> jase!
<Chaorain> now I just have to get my TV tunner working
<Lossif> now to copy over 500 gigs of media
<Chaorain> lol
<jase_> now mythtv owns that directory tree, so the people accessing it from shared folders can write as they are that user.
<jase_> good luck !
<Lossif> should take a couple of hours
<Lossif> again, thanks a lot!
<jase_> no problem
<Chaorain> Is there anything I need to know on how to set up my tunner that is not on this page? (this is the correct card) http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_HD_Card_(800i)
<jase_> charoain: check the notes at the top of that page
<jase_> it says drivers were included with kernel >2.6.25
<Chaorain> oh I missed thatnks
<Chaorain> er
<jase_> mythbuntu works out of the box, apparently
<Chaorain> thanks
<Chaorain> now I just need to get it setup the right way
<tgm4883_laptop> Chaorain, jase_ not exactly
<tgm4883_laptop> you still need the firmware
<Chaorain> oh thanks
<Chaorain> for videos where do I put the box art?
<tgm4883_laptop> in your posters dir
<Chaorain> um where is the posters dir
<tgm4883_laptop> default, 8.10 and prior its in ~/.mythtv/mythvideo I think, 9.04 its in /var/lib/mythtv/posters
<Chaorain> I'm running 8.10 but its not there but the 9.04 is there except for the /posters part. Do I need to create it?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<jase_> is the posters directory a configurable setting through the mythtv frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry answer come slow
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm playing gear of war
<tgm4883_laptop> yea you can configure the posters dir in the frontend
<Chaorain> ah found it
<Chaorain> or not
<Chaorain> found it for real this time
<scotepi> is iptables enabled by default?
<scotepi> samba was working then i rebooted and its no longer working
<scotepi> its running, but i cant connect
<tgm4883_laptop> scotepi, I don't think so, you can check the status of ufw
<scotepi> not running
<scotepi> ive restarted samba a few times as well as rebooted
<scotepi> another reboot, nothin
<Chaorain> how do I delete a directory I do not have permission to?
<scotepi> sudo rm -rf
<Chaorain> ty
<scotepi> why is samba not working >< i set up all the time for my self
<scotepi> where the hell is the smb.conf?
<Zinn> scotepi: Please watch your language.
<scotepi> the gui has like 15 shares in it, but both smb.conf in locate only have defaults
<Chaorain> how do I delete a poster for a video?
<scotepi> ubuntu, you fail go back into the hole you crawled out of
<hads> s/ubuntu/scotepi/
<tgm4883_laptop> wtf?
<hads> The world is full of silly angry people.
<sabhain> laga you in?
<sabhain> anyone have a recommendation on debugging tftp services?
<jase_> i have seen people putting -vvv in the server args. cant elaborate as i havent done it myself
<sabhain> I'm just trying to find that it's actually running .. I have a working mvpmc system running on my backend server, and now I'm trying to add mythbuntu-diskless .. seems like since inetd.d was already there that the diskless install didn't go all the way?  totally grasping at straws here.
<jase_> sorry not really sure. you could try connecting manually with a tftp client on your desktop. might be easier to debug than a booting diskless client
<foxbuntu> sabhain, ps ax | grep inet.d
<foxbuntu> perhaps
<sabhain> that was helpful .. foxbuntu & jase_ .. now I'm at least getting a "forbidden directory" error from the tftp client ..
<sabhain> perhaps it's now a permissions error?
<sabhain> when a directory name in the output of ls is highlighted .. what does that mean?
<foxbuntu> sabhain, highlighted how?
<foxbuntu> sabhain, what user is inet.d running as, and what directory is it trying to access, and the output of ls -l /dir/from/error
<sabhain> highlighted green .. I think it must just mean 777
<sabhain> how do I determine whose running inet.d .. wouldn't it be root?
<sabhain> should be trying to access /tftpboot
<foxbuntu> sabhain, its in the conf
<sabhain> well now ,, real progress .. i can get a splash screen
<BandC> how do i check if my tuner is set up correctly. i can set it up as a DVB capture card but scanning channels doesnt work. signal level is zero
<sabhain> get from the splash to an (initramfs) cursor .. so that's some real progress .. enough for tonight .. thanks for the help all
<foxbuntu> BandC, which tuner?
<ingo86> hi all
<ingo86> i'm searching for an hybrid tv card, which does DVB-T and analogue, anyone could advice me something that works out of the box with mythtv?
<frink_> hey folks
<frink_> anybody here today??
<highzeth> obviously ;)
<frink_> ;-)
<frink_> how r ya?
<highzeth> not shabby, working from home, yourself?
<frink_> knackered, in hospital with my  kid.
<frink_> knackered, in hospital with my  kihe got pnumonia
<frink_> oops
<frink_> and on a dodgy HSDPA connection ;-)
<highzeth> ouch, sorry to hear that, nothing is worse than having a sick kid
<frink_> aside from that, I'm OK1 heh
<frink_> Yeah, he is doingOK now though. antibiotics kicking
<frink_> in nicely.
<frink_> He's well enough to destroy hospital equipment no
<frink_> w and to crash the tv/internet/info terminal ;-)
<highzeth> hehe good
<frink_> windows innit..
 * frink_ gets a cmd shell
<highzeth> =)
<highzeth> cant decide on what multiswitch to get, preparing to setup a BUD over xmas
<frink_> whats a ultiswitch?
<frink_> and whats a BUD? heh
<highzeth> multiswitch is a emm DiSEqC on steroids you could say. BUD = Big Ugly Dish
<frink_> ahhh ok
<frink_> i just get terrestial digital here in the uk
<frink_> and.. torrents
<highzeth> mhm, thats why Im getting the BUD, to lock on 28.2E and get britsh channels
<highzeth> so far up north(norway) so I need a big one to get a lock that can handle bad weather
<frink_> yeah
<frink_> 28.2E has some good stuff on
<highzeth> oh yes, and best of all, its FTA, so well worth the hassle mounting up the BUD
<frink_> and an awfull lot of crap
<highzeth> thats a common with all sats ;)
<highzeth> http://wiki.hoiseth.no/images/4/47/Sat-28.2e-integrate-draft-2.png  thats how it will be ones all is done
<frink_> flip
<frink_> all for tv!
<frink_> well, a fun project too :-)
<highzeth> well, its only the BUD thats missing atm, the rest of the chart is operational today
<frink_> cool
<frink_> thats some setup
<frink_> with 3 kids and a degree to complete, i aint got time now. heh
<frink_> i just have a myth backend, couple of front ends and thats it
<highzeth> its not that bad, the biggest issue is the cable stretches, longest one being over 150meter. Gotta try and "hide" the BUD as best as I can to keep the family peace hehe
<frink_> ;-)
<frink_> i know..
<highzeth> thank god I live on a farm is all I say ;)
<highzeth> 4.8meter dish is a little easier to hide here than in a regular back garden
<highzeth> off for a few errands, good luck with the kid
<frink_> hanks
<frink_> we just got discharged - behome soon!
<frink_> good luck with the project!
<frink_> that'll be a nice looking dish!
<stiev3> is there a filename length limit for mythvideo recognition?  It seems like it's randomly ignoring some of my longer filenames or ones that contain underscores.
<MythbuntuGuest23> I'm getting ready to setup my first mythbuntu box. I already have a hauugpauge pvr 150 however the box that I bought is a Gateway GM5483E. This model already comes with a TV tuner. My question is, should I use that one or the PVR-150 or should I keep them both in?
<MythbuntuGuest23> I cant copy an paste to this window, however googling the compouter and going to the gateway support site, it doents give much details for the tv tuner
<shankazulu> MythbuntuGuest23: you can check with "lspci" for detail on your tv tuner, and yes you can have multiple tuners in one mythtv setup
<MythbuntuGuest23> what would be the benifit of having two?
<sabhain> laga, how current are the issues with MCC that are referenced in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5464494&postcount=4
<sabhain> I've navigated through my PXE / TFTP timeout issues (I have / will document in the forums .. I don't think they're bugs so much as perhaps the specifics of my setup).
<sabhain> But now, I'm at the point of trying to reconfigure the i386 image from MCC, and MCC for the client doesn't want to fire.  As I haven't enabled the proprietary nvidia in the image, I think the diskless boot is hanging at the gui fireup.  It sits at a blinking cursor for a bit, and then drops me to an (initramfs) prompt.
<sabhain> before I started, i did a complete apt-get upgrade / update on the server .. but I am running 8.04 and not 8.10
<stiev3> MythbuntuGuest23, with each additional tuner you increase the number of simultaneous things you can do.  Record 1 live program, watch a different live program, record two live programs, etc...
<MythbuntuGuest23> Thank you stiev3
<laga> sabhain: if X doesn't start, you won't be dropped to an initramfs prompt
<sabhain> darn .. was hoping it would be that simple
<sabhain> seems perhaps the image might be incomplete or something?
<sabhain> is there a key stroke during the splash to show details of the boot?
<tgm4883_laptop> ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<javatexan> hey guys have yall seen the new switched digital video adapters for time warner cable?
 * sabhain hopes that takes a LONG time to get to his area
<javatexan> you are evil
<javatexan> sabain
<sabhain> why's that?  SDV doesn't work so well w/ my 6 tuner mythbuntu setup .. it'll cost me a fortune to maintain what I have when they go to SDV
<sabhain> I'll pretty much need to get 2 or 3 HD-PVR's (@ $200 each) just to keep 4 tuners up and running ..
<javatexan> wow
<foxbuntu_vm> indeed that is my worry as well
<sabhain> TWC just needs to ditch analog cable .. if they drop the 70 channels of analog, they'd have PLENTY of bandwith to double or even triple their HD offering
<sabhain> I can convert my HDHR over to OTA .. but as for the other channels .. I'm toast.
<foxbuntu_vm> sabhain, well you should still be able to get all clearQAM via the HDHR
<foxbuntu_vm> but for HD Cable you will need the HDPVR depending on the STB setup from TWC
<sabhain> foxbuntu_vm: in my area .. the clear QAM is pretty much the same as OTA .. for awhile, I was getting TNT / TBS  .. etc, but the last 3 or 4 months, the Clear has just been the OTA's with really good signal strength
<foxbuntu_vm> sabhain, thats my area as well
<foxbuntu_vm> sabhain, but I get better signal on QAM than OTA
<jphillip> foxbuntu_vm ya I don't get my analog stuffs over clear QAM
<foxbuntu_vm> so thats why I stick to it
<jphillip> just my localst and a bunch of garbage
<sabhain> agreed on the signal quality .. what, you don't like the 5 or 6 shopping channels in clear QAM?
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, nor do I, I think when the switch to digital happens the STBs will still convert to analog signal so it wont matter too much
<jphillip> sabhain those and the 180 music channels
<jphillip> also all the on demand junk
<jphillip> foxbuntu_vm ya but then I'd need to get 2 more stb's where I don't need them now
<jphillip> comcast supposidly is keeping analog around, but I'm tempted to pick up 2 converter boxes with them free coupons just incase
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, I already have 2. plus the HDHR, and 3 HVR-1800s
<foxbuntu_vm> and the unsetup HDPVR
<jphillip> I have to pay so much a month per STB too
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, as do I and they jacked up the prices again so I am looking at just buying a few off ebay or something
<foxbuntu_vm> I think its 9$/mon now
<jphillip> I already have 3 STBs, a HDHR, and 2 pvr-xxxs.  I'd hate to have to throw 2 more STBs on just to use the pvr-xxxs
<sabhain> either of you actually get a Firewire enabled STB?
<jphillip> foxbuntu_vm there was that lawsuit I pasted a while back about a guy suing TWC saying he wanted to buy his own STB and not rent
<jphillip> sabhain I might :_
<jphillip> :)
<sabhain> comcast?
<jphillip> yep
<jphillip> that who you have too?
<sabhain> no .. TWC .. and no luck getting anything out of the 1394 yet
<javatexan> next month
<javatexan> darn
<jphillip> ya TWC is bad with that, one of the other devs has them and can't get a thing
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, I have my STBs on my pvr150s atm because I am grabbing the digital channels beyond the normal cable band
<javatexan> so are you saying that these converter boxes dont work well with mythtv?
<jphillip> they randomly 5C everything and the STB will say its good on boot but then it 5C's them later or something
<jphillip> foxbuntu_vm thats what firewire does for me, with the exception of a few channels
<jphillip> I guess I could overlap them if I needed
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, yeah, I dont think firewire works in my area
<jphillip> javatexan I'd imagine you would be fine, just need to do a lot of IR blasting
<sabhain> I picked up a STB (motorola DCH) on ebay that just needs an MCard .. but I haven't gotten in to that yet .. part of me thinks they won't even install the M-Card unless it's a TiVo
<jphillip> sabhain I've heard you can get them if you befriend some of the workers, but there is no policy in place for you to be able to get one
<javatexan> my understanding was the communication was over USB not IR blasting
<jphillip> also I don't know if there is anything to stop them from firmware blasting the box you just bought
<jphillip> javatexan only thing I know of that does usb are the directtv receivers
<sabhain> how close are the hdpvrs to being user ready?
<javatexan> let me find the link again....hold on
<jphillip> sabhain whenever .22 is released
<jphillip> maybe next mythbuntu release, maybe not
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, things are not looking good for .22 happening in 9.04
<foxbuntu_vm> seems like the devs have backed off their original comments about it getting close
<jphillip> foxbuntu_vm I believe it
<foxbuntu_vm> yeah
<jphillip> its a shame I hear that it has some great features
<foxbuntu_vm> yeah
<sabhain> so probably another 6 months?  That's livable ..
<jphillip> in theory a PPA may exist for it at some point as well, you are all welcome to help if you want it :)
<foxbuntu_vm> its going to be a big feature jump again like .20 -> .21
<jphillip> foxbuntu_vm I hear the HD support in it is phenomenal
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, yes, iirc h.264 will be supported
<foxbuntu_vm> well, it has to be]
<foxbuntu_vm> for the HDPVR
<jphillip> foxbuntu_vm BDrom rips are supposed to be very nice in there as well
<jphillip> where currently you'd have to feed mplayer all sorts of info just to get it to play with sound and such
<javatexan> never mind you also have to have cablecard too.
<javatexan> darn smaller print
<javatexan> :)
<jphillip> javatexan ya thats not gonna happen
<foxbuntu_vm> not until someone gets venture money to pay people to make it happen ;)
<foxbuntu_vm> ....so not likely anytime soon
<jphillip> foxbuntu_vm I think its hard to even get your hands on them
<foxbuntu_vm> :P
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, as a consumer yes...as a business/oem no
<jphillip> I think I saw pci cards for them but they were like 1k a pop
<foxbuntu_vm> yeah
<foxbuntu_vm> the tech is there, it just isnt used because the cable co's dont want to support it
<sabhain> jphillip .. PPA?
<foxbuntu_vm> sabhain, Personal Package Archive
<sabhain> that would be for implementing .22 before it's migrated to the main?
<foxbuntu_vm> sabhain, yes, it will be built so it can be installed via apt rather than building from source
<foxbuntu_vm> sabhain, there already has been some work done on it, but it is still a ways out
<sabhain> understood.
<toorima> any news on the replacement imdb script will come? Or is the problem with low res posters solved for you guys?
<toorima> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/5917
<toorima> will such updates come to 8.10 or will only weekly updates get it?
<laga> if it goes into the -fixes branch, then weekly updates will get it for sure
<laga> 8.10 would require an SRU, which is a PITA to do
<hads> It's just a script, download it and change a setting :)
<toorima> hmm will try that
<toorima> anyone tested that script? tmdb.pl
<jphillip> toorima I was under the impression that it is currently working fine
<jphillip> I haven't seen a low res poster on mine in ages
 * hads uses TMDB and TTVDB anyway
<jphillip> if you are trying to get new images make sure you delete the old one or it will just keep that and not get a new one
<toorima> jphillip: yeah i know, but every new movie i add gets the low res cover
<toorima> not sure why really
<toorima> hads: does it work well for ya?
<hads> Yes fine. I don't use that script though.
<toorima> and what is ttvdb? same as metacleanup or?
<jphillip> the current imdb one works fine for me unless I upgrade it by hand at some point and don't recall
<toorima> jphillip: would you mind emailing me your imdb.pl?
<toorima> jphillip: do you use regular 8.10 or weekly updates?
<jphillip> 8.10, I'll pastebin it
<toorima> i dont use weekly updates
<jphillip> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<jphillip> I did use weekly updates in 8.04, so in theory maybe its left over from that
<jphillip> toorima http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m103aeb7a
<toorima> jphillip: thx i'll try it right away
<jphillip> toorima do me a favor and compare it to your old one
<jphillip> so we know if there is a difference or what
<toorima> ok
<toorima> hmm its identical to mine
<jphillip> could be the movies then
<jphillip> got any examples that it happens on, I can try it on mine tonight
<toorima> well last movies i've added was mirrors and in bruges and those got low res covers
<toorima> eagle eye
<jphillip> I'll fake one of them and see what it does
<laga> brügge?
<toorima> in bruges http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780536/
<laga> ah, yes. german title is "leben und sterben in brügge", for some reason i assumed it was a german film
<laga> .oO(.."bruges is a fscking shithole"..)
<toorima> heard its a good movie, but not seen it myself yet
<KillerKiwi> I have a backend with a wireless connection, is it possible to set the backend to use the IP from the wireless card on startup ?
<hads> Use a static IP
<KillerKiwi> network manager cant set one
<hads> Weird. Tell your DHCP server to staically assign one to that MAC
<KillerKiwi> ive done that...
<KillerKiwi> but network manager connects after mythbackend starts
<hads> Get a wired connection :)
<KillerKiwi> lol the box is in a bad position....
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-11
<Anusien> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Anusien> !help samba
<Zinn> !help samba Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Anusien> !samba
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about samba
<fuxxy> What's the difference between the "Desktop" and "Alternate" x64 images?
<rhpot1991_laptop> alternate is the text based installer
<rhpot1991_laptop> use the desktop unless you have a reason otherwise
<fuxxy> rhpot1991_laptop, ok, thanks.
<twitchnln> greetings
<twitchnln> i would like to implement "remote passthru" to allow me to use my crapcast on demand via my frontend, i already have the blaster working on the backend.. how difficult would it be to have the frontend relay the crapcast remote to the blaster?
<hads> How would you differentiate what you want to send to myth and what you want to send to your STB?
<hads> Or do you have seperate remotes?
<twitchnln> i put my stb in a different room with the backend
<twitchnln> i'm actually trying to figure out how i can pass my comcrap remote thru to the backend so i can take advantage of on demand
<hads> Yes I gathered that from when you said 'i would like to implement "remote passthru" to allow me to use my crapcast on demand via my frontend'
<hads> THen I said "How would you differentiate what you want to send to myth and what you want to send to your STB?"
<twitchnln> sorry... yes seperate remotes
<hads> :)
<twitchnln> burned out here...
<hads> I don't think there is a way to do it from within myth at all.
<hads> You would probably be able to do it with a bit of hacking though.
<twitchnln> yeah, thats what i figured...
<twitchnln> i was just hoping to get around cat'ing the buttons on the comcast remote and putting them into the lirc conf file
<hads> I know lirc has some network stuff built in but I've not used it so don't know if it will do that.
<twitchnln> i was unaware that lirc was network aware
<hads> Yeah; http://www.lirc.org/html/lircd.html
<twitchnln> if i set it up client/server like that, wouldn't everything be piped out the server? including the remote that changes the frontend? or would myth still catch that?
<hads> As I said I've not tried it.
<rhpot1991_laptop> perhaps you can have irexec execute some sort of blaster script
<rhpot1991_laptop> video delay is gonna kill you though
<rhpot1991_laptop> just get netflix, its easier
<twitchnln> yeah.... i know
<hads> Yeah, that's probably what I would do, irexec a script via the network to the backend where it does an irsend. I thought lirc may have something built in though.
 * rhpot1991_laptop gets bluefish to pretend asp is html, and is happy about it
<rhpot1991_laptop> doing that would work to get you on the on demand, but its gonna be a pain to navigate with the delay
<hads> Oh for sure.
<rhpot1991_laptop> IMO you'd be better off trying firewire and having the box hooked up to a TV, my STBs will pump video to firewire and hdmi at the same time
<rhpot1991_laptop> then you can navigate get your video ready and do a manual record
<hads> I have a script that does a couple of things for when silly Sky bring up parental lock screens etc.
<rhpot1991_laptop> provided you can get the channel with firewire
<twitchnln> my box is the most low budget stb i've ever seen... it's near as small as the modem
<rhpot1991_laptop> I generally get fed up with sillyness and just find it on netflix, encryption on dvds are much easier to work with than encryption on stbs
<rhpot1991_laptop> twitchnln: ah, those are old and don't have firewire cause they are SD only
<twitchnln> correct
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can upgrade to HD and get a good one
<rhpot1991_laptop> or yell at them and tell them they are required by FCC to provide you with firewire for OTA channels
<rhpot1991_laptop> good luck with that :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> my comcast treats me like I am a terrorist when I ask for a specific STB
<twitchnln> slave tuner... i have a one hd box already, on pinnacle i800... then i have the sd box plugged to pvr350.. and analog to pvr150
<rhpot1991_laptop> the motorolla boxes generally work well with firewire
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you get one that was made in the firewire age
<rhpot1991_laptop> but encryption is hit or miss depending on your area
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think the ones capable of HD are more to rent as well though, I am pretty sure you could just request a HD box and say you don't want to pay anymore for any new channels
 * rhpot1991_laptop goes to make some more tea
<fuxxy> I've never done wifi with linux before, I'm planning on trying this out real quick as a livecd frontend.. How would I get wireless networking working?
<hads> I'm not sure if mythbuntu has network manager by default, I assume so. Boot it up and see what happens
<fuxxy> Will it boot into the frontend, or a desktop?
<Chaorain> I'm having some problems with my tv tunner
<fuxxy> Chaorain, have you tried kicking it?
<Chaorain> it has bad sound on analog and does not work on digital
<Chaorain> lol
<fuxxy> What card is it?
<Chaorain> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_HD_Card_(800i)
<fuxxy> Chaorain, what kernel version?
<Chaorain> I installed the firmware and the v4l-dvb too
<Chaorain> um
<fuxxy> Chaorain, uname -a
<Chaorain> Is there a way to minimise mythtv dvd rip?
<Chaorain> nvm
<twitchnln> back usually works or esc on kb
<fuxxy> Chaorain, doubt it, I just log in using ssh
<fuxxy> Chaorain, how much was the card? It seems interesting.
<hads> fuxxy: Not used the live disk, I think XFCE
<Chaorain> 2.6.27-9-generic
<Chaorain> it was a while ago I think $80
<fuxxy> rebooting
<rhpot1991_laptop> Chaorain: you can exit it and it keeps running
<Chaorain> oh right thats the backend not the front end
<Chaorain> thats cool
<hads> Na it's frontend
<Chaorain> I ment the process of riping is backend
<hads> It's not :)
<Chaorain> so does anyone know whats wrong?
<sabhain> !chroot
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about chroot
<z4chh> i recently installed a haupaugge pvr-150 after a mythbuntu installation...the probe of the card detected it fine and seemed to load everything (drivers and device creation)..but when i go into mythtv Tv->system settings, i see "Tuner 1 [MPEG: /dev/video0] is unavailable"
<slaine_> Hey guys
<slaine_> I've got an 8.04 Mythbuntu setup on a Via CLE266 based box with a PVR-500 analogue card for tv capture. Any issues likely for me with an Upgrade to 8.10 ?
<Guest68008> hi all my tv is capable of doing 1360 x 768 but when i try and set it to that res it fails
<sabhain> anyone ever see this chroot error: "id: cannot find name for group ID 124" .. .? Trying to chroot into diskless image.  Seems to be a permissions / ownership thing?
<sabhain> Ok .. so I think maybe I'm stumbling onto something.  In my core backend, the mythtv group is #124.  In the i386 image, it is 115 .. could it be that the groups mismatch is causing a problem?
<sabhain> but if I edit /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/group to match (just making the mythtv group  = 124), it let's me in the chroot.
<sabhain> or maybe I was in all along? .. I'm confused ..
<neofax> I upgraded my system and decided to use the alpha1 version of Jaunty Mythbuntu.  Now I cannot record on the first tuner of my PVR-500.
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs | neofax
<Zinn> neofax: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | neofax
<Zinn> neofax: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<neofax> Here is my backend log: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m7eedb914
<neofax> I have not used the frontend yet on the mythbuntu server.  I pretty much just use my other system to connect to the backend.
<tgm4883_laptop> neofax, post some logs using mythbuntu-log-grabber
<neofax> Can I do that from the pc I am at now using the mythfrontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> no, from the backend
<tgm4883_laptop> I want more logs from the backend
<tgm4883_laptop> You might be able to do it from another computer over ssh
<neofax> The previous pastebin is from the server backend which I sshed into.  I will go to the system itself and send the link. brb
<tgm4883_laptop> neofax, I got the link, I just want more logs.  MLogG will give me the relevent info I think
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use Mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<neofax> Here is the new log pastebin: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f3ad4d2f5
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, I'm not seeing anything wrong in these logs :(
<tgm4883_laptop> is mythweb still showing both tuners?
<neofax> Mythweb allows me to select either tuner, but for some reason tuner1 raises a conflict.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, lets see the logs from your frontend machine
<neofax> I think this may have to do with the similar problem I had before where my cx88 tuner card would change /dev/videoX positions on each reboot.  However, I did not have that problem on mythbuntu 8.04.
<neofax> Here are the frontend logs:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1c614586
<tgm4883_laptop> very odd.  I'd try readding the tuners in mythtv-setup
<neofax> Is there a way to add in the modules file to force the cx88 card to say /dev/video2?
<neofax> Found it!  Just ned to add options cx8800 video_nr=2 and it should work.  Then I can reboot and re-run mythtv-setup and that should fix it.
<neofax> Thanks for the help!  Now just to figure out how to add the wether maps for my area, Philadelphia, to mythweb and the frontends.
<richard1901> hi all
<jphillip> I hope you are 107 years old
<richard1901> can any onr tell me hoe i can change my monitor settings is there an app or somthing
<richard1901> nearly 1008
<jphillip> heh
<richard1901> errr 1008
<richard1901> dAMIT SEE SO OLD CAN'T TYPE
<richard1901> see
<jphillip> richard1901 nvidia/ati/something else?
<richard1901> nvidia but the settings manager fails to set correct res
<richard1901> trying to get 1360x768
<richard1901> i think it hasn't got my monitor setup correctly
<richard1901> how do i change settings
<jphillip> let me dig for a minute
<jphillip> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<richard1901> k cheers
<richard1901> sorry
<jphillip> richard1901 http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m70dbd84d
<jphillip> you will have to do research on your tv, but I get 1360x768 with this
<jphillip> in theory it should be able to auto detect, but some TVs don't send the propper EDID info and sometimes some vga cable don't transmit it correctly either
<richard1901> will it break if i use your xorg.conf?
<jphillip> this is the big thing you need: Option          "ModeValidation"        "NoWidthAlignmentCheck"# Important!!! need this option to use nvidia card at 1366 x 768
<jphillip> richard1901 I would back your current one up first
<jphillip> then start picking pieces of mine and plugging them in
<richard1901> cheers
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, using someone elses modeline isn't a good idea
<jphillip> tgm4883_laptop well if he just gets rid of the width validation it may all fall into place, the problem is that 1366x768 isn't a standard res
<jphillip> so it gets rejected then xorg defaults to 1024x768 or something
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<neofax> For the 1360x768 resolution, there is no need for the modeline or the mode validation.  Just set the UseEdid to false and you may want to force the dpi to 96.  I currently run this on my 40" Samsung LCD TV as that is the intended resolution for this LCD.
<neofax> Here is my Xorg.conf file:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d7e65fd90
<jphillip> neofax your sammy should do EDID well
<jphillip> mine does
<jphillip> also you want dpi 100x100 for mythtv
<jphillip> and you are 1360x768, the screen res for a lot of tv's is actually 1366x768 which is where the problems come from
<jphillip> but yes, going with 1360x768 is easier to work with if you don't want to hack up your xorg
<neofax> 1360x768 is what he asked for.
<jphillip> neofax you are right, my appologies
<jphillip> I'd still say to check the manufacturers info on the TV as I've seen most of them at 1366
<candrews> what init script starts the mythtv interface on mythbuntu?
<laga> candrews: are you talking about mythfrontend?
<sabhain> laga, I need to disable the splash screen on the diskless boot to determine where it is hanging .. am I correct to change the languange in pxelinux.cfg/default?
<candrews> laga right, on mythbuntu, what starts mythfrontend?
<laga> sabhain: language? remove "splash quiet"
<laga> or add "nosplash"
<laga> candrews: gdm and xfce
<laga> AFAIR
<candrews> ah gdm does it. i should have guessed that!
<laga> GDM starts the X session which starts the frontend
<sabhain> laga, is that in the right file: pxelinux.cfg/default?
<laga> sabhain: it's a relative path.
<sabhain> /opt/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.cfg?
<laga> it's in /var/lib/tftpboot/.. but it gets overwritten every time you run ltsp-update-kernels IIRC
<laga> it's been a while
<hads> Yeah, that's right
<sabhain> thanks .. I feel that I'm on the brink of getting the diskless setup running .. but it's dumping me to an initramfs prompt after a few seconds of the splash and a black screen w/ cursor
<sabhain> with full notes / documentation of the process to follow swiftly thereafter of course
<laga> that'd be appreciated
<sabhain> on a related note .. what is supposed to be the owner of the pxelinux.0 stuff in tftboot?  Root?  Mythtv?
<laga> root probably, or nobody
<hads> Yeah root
<hads> That's what you're running update-ltsp-* as
<laga> hads: scary that you know that stuff better than i do :)
<hads> I'm sure I don't, I just spent a bit of time messing around with it :)
<sabhain> ok .. because i needed to chown it to nobody before the PXE boot would go.  With it set to root, it would come back as "permission denied" .
<sabhain> I was trying lots of stuff at the time, so I'll go back and retry on a clean install after it all worked, but I had a heck of a time getting the PXE thing going .. and that was somewhat of a factor in my setup
<hads> Interesting, mines all root.
<sabhain> hads, any issues in running chroot where it returns an error that group name isn't found?  On my backend the mythtv group is 124, but on the diskless image it's 115 .. does that matter?
<hads> Shouldn't matter AFAIK, once you have chroot then your shell doesn't care about the parent systems users.
<Buster_Hymen> hi, i'm wondering how i can get a program to auto-start when the system boots.  The sessions manager doesn't seem to have those options like in gnome
<Buster_Hymen> any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-12
<sabhain> !nbd
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about nbd
<sabhain> any diskless nvidia users here tonight?
<sabhain> niiiiiceeee .. diskless FE's now work.  laga .. nice work mate.
<hads> Cool
<sabhain> hads .. after "commit changes" .. I get a message from ltsp update about port 2000 already being declared .. window just stays open .. that's intended, right?
<hads> sabhain: I asume you're talking about m-c-c (I mostly use the CLI) but that message is normal.
<hads> I see it when I run an update.
<sabhain> ok .. it ran the update fine, and didn't appear to be an error ... how do you do commit changes from CLI?  is that in the docs?
<hads> sudo ltsp-update-image from memory
<hads> Yeah
<hads> and ltsy-update-kernels when you update the client kernel
<sabhain> cool .. thanks.
<epochwolf> How would I setup a samba share as the music library? I have an existing fileserver on my network and the computer running MythUbuntu doesn't have enough disc space to store all the video and music I have on the file server. I have no issues digging into fstab to add my shares to the filesystem if I have to.
<Jake> Afternoon.  Anyone familiar with DVD import in MythBuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | Jake
<Zinn> Jake: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Jake> Just trying to be cordial, sir.  Sorry about that.
<Jake> I'm having a problem with "Optical Discs -> Import DVD".  Disc play is fine, mtd is running and recognizes disks and events, the only clue I'm going on is that I get an ~/.xsession-errors (double) entry on entering the rip screen (which displays the familiar "No Jobs. Checking and/or waiting for DVD.".  The line is "dvdripbox.o: Asked to add an audio track for a title that doesn't exist".
<Jake> The only variable that may have changed is that I did a "Save" via MythWeb to the Settings -> Video screen (as the listed fix for solving the IMDB search problem).  Checked possible hidden characters, but haven't come across any yet.
<Jake> Actually, I can trace back the error to which call is generating that output line, but can make no sense of why it would be happening.
<MythbuntuGuest27> Is it possible to use mythbuntu with no tv-capture cards, just as a media center like Xbox Media Center?
<encmonkey> Currently, I'm kind of doing that.  I'm using it to watch movies, play music, etc.
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest27, do you plan on adding tv cards later?
<MythbuntuGuest27> Possibly.  Currently I cannot replicate the functions of my existing DVR STB at any kind of reasonable price (due to my desire, for example, to record non-clear QAM HD channels) - if this becomes possible in the future, I will do it
<MythbuntuGuest27> But in the mean time I would like to be able to play HD videos from a media server, run game emulators, play music, etc
<tgm4883_laptop> well if you plan on adding the tv cards later, then i'd say install mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> if not, i'd say install xbmc
<MythbuntuGuest27> Xbmc on x86?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<MythbuntuGuest27> Intriguing
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't run that myself, but they have been porting it over for awhile now
<MythbuntuGuest27> I will look into that, thank you for the suggestions
<MythbuntuGuest27> tgm, do you have any suggestions what to use on the back-end media server?
<tgm4883_laptop> what to use?
<encmonkey> when transcoding a dvd being read from a frontend box on a backend server, how to I tell the backend mtd instance to get data from the frontend drive?  Do I need to use nfs from the frontend to share it out?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-13
<bobbob1016> I installed mythbuntu ibex, and one of my internal drives is showing up blank, but when I open it in thunar, it says the correct amount of freespace.  Any ideas?
<bobbob1016> I figured it out, I forgot I was ignoring an HD issue on boot, pressing ctrl+d
<javatexan> where would I start to look to change the font on one screen in mythvideo, is that possible or does the UI only allow wholesale changes?
<javatexan> its the browse videos gui.  My filenames are too long so I want to try changing the font.
<heyheyhey> heyall
<kaiser10123> just ordered computer what is cheap tv turn to get that works goo off fresh mythbuntu install
<kaiser10123> tv tuner*
<kaiser10123> ?
<aegis> what system would you guys recommend for a backend that would also serve as a fileserver?
<javatexan> found it **/mythtv/themes/default/video-ui.xml
<TrinitronX> Question1: What is the best capture card to use with a DirecTV D12-100 satellite box?
<TrinitronX> Question2: Is a (nonstandard) USB-A to USB-A cable connection supported to control this box, or must I use USB-A -> RS-232 -> USB-A?
<zetheroo> I just installed mythbuntu on my Ubuntu Hardy system ... but I don't understand how to start it up
<zetheroo> ﻿how do I make the MySQL Connection work
<Seeker`> argh, why do i get olny about 3 channels with my nova t 500, yet I get all of the available channels when I plug a normal TV in
<dashcloud> TrinitronX: it really doesn't matter what card you use- a hardware encoder card is probably best, because there's minimal CPU usage
<MythbuntuGuest56> anyone have a hdpvr working?
<toorima> The following packages have been kept back: xfdesktop4-data
<toorima> whats new?
<toorima> safe to do dist-upgrade or have i missed something
<dashcloud> MythbuntuGuest56: if you want to use an HD-PVR, you'll need to be running the trunk version of MythTV (which is not what comes with Mythbuntu)
<peppeubuntu> non mi riesco a collegare al mysql per usare mythtv...mi dice...Could not connect to host 'localhost'.> MySQL Error Nr. 1045> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<peppeubuntu> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<MythbuntuGuest56> is the trunk repo up now? Never seem to be able to install 0.22
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest56, there are still issues with trunk builds...they are being worked on however
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: you play .iso files at all?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I have, but not in awhile
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, whats up?
<rhpot1991> I've been noticing skipping in them when I played the last few
<rhpot1991> the sound is ok but the image studders for a split second
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> I havent noticed problems like that
<rhpot1991> ya it could be a lot of different issues so I need to dig some I guess
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, anything in the logs?
<rhpot1991> I'm thinking 1. bad dvd
<rhpot1991> 2. usb hard drive IO
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: 2008-12-13 00:45:48.448 AFD: Warning, video codec 0x952ea50 id(MPEG2VIDEO) type (Video) already open.
<rhpot1991> 2008-12-13 00:45:01.371 GetNextFreeFrame() served a busy frame c. Dropping. UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULUUUU
<rhpot1991> 2008-12-13 00:45:01.375 [mpeg2video @ 0xb743f764]ac-tex damaged at 16 19
<rhpot1991> 2008-12-13 00:45:01.404 [mpeg2video @ 0xb743f764]00 motion_type at 28 20
<rhpot1991> see those happening a lot
<foxbuntu> doesnt sound like a bad dvd then
<rhpot1991> this last movie was pretty scratched up so I wouldn't doubt some damage there, but I see it happening on ones that I know didn't do it before
<foxbuntu> the ISO's are on a USB hdd?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> I defraged the xfs on it last night, but it was only 1.4% fragmented
<rhpot1991> so I don't think thats an issue
<foxbuntu> easy rule out is copy them over to your system local, and play them again
<rhpot1991> yep
<foxbuntu> but USB should be more than fast enough
<rhpot1991> about to hdparm it and see if the numbers are ok
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: well it worked before, but I recall some words about HD IO with intrepid flying around
<foxbuntu> yeah, I have noticed my BE uses more IO on the drive than it used to with intrepid
<rhpot1991>  Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.02 seconds =  27.86 MB/sec
<rhpot1991> thats good enough
<foxbuntu> so its possible that the USB drive is getting maxed out
<foxbuntu> yeah
<foxbuntu> thats pleanty good
<rhpot1991> I have that powerline adapter, but I've seen it happen down here as well
<rhpot1991> it almost fits bad rips, other than I tried one that was good before and saw it happen a few times in it
<foxbuntu> I would start by copying one of the *bad* ones to the local disk
<rhpot1991> ya
<neofax> How well is the via c7 cpu for a myth backend server?  I currently have a AMD sempron, but I want something that does the job at a reasonably low electric draw.
<toorima> neofax: the backend dont need a powerful cpu, needs some for commercial detection but thats it, the powerful cpu is needed to play hd content
<t3ckn0b0y> can use use the program guide icons with the program finder...?
<toorima> was gonna upgrade my box and got this, The following packages have been kept back: xfdesktop4-data
<toorima> so ran dist-upgrade and got this
<toorima> The following packages will be REMOVED: mythbuntu-desktop xfdesktop4
<toorima> The following packages will be upgraded: xfdesktop4-data
<toorima> just want to check that its safe first
<toorima> or should I just wait and run upgrade again later?
<t3ckn0b0y> isn't mythbundu-desktop just a metadata package?  if so it wouldn't hurt anything... but im a noob so don't take my word for it..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-14
<t3ckn0b0y> when running apt-get to purge mythbuntu-desktop it has no depends shouldnt cause any problem updating
<heyheyhey> anyone install mythtube plugin?
<foxbuntu> heyheyhey, I have not, but I hear it works for the most part
<superm1> isn't that the new plugin?
<foxbuntu> superm1, yes.
<superm1> whats it do?
<foxbuntu> heyheyhey, I think its only supported in .22
<foxbuntu> superm1, more the same, rss magic for YouTube
<foxbuntu> but has the ability to plugin new feeds
<superm1> rss feed to the h264 files?
<foxbuntu> idk
<superm1> slacker?
<foxbuntu> superm1, I actually have been considering using it to create a patch to unify several plugins to one
<foxbuntu> superm1, http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/5589
<superm1> i hope it actually makes it in as an official plugin and doesnt just live off that bug for a long time
<foxbuntu> indeed
<foxbuntu> you could help me dive into it :)
<foxbuntu> superm1, I think there is a pretty good push on it from talking to gbee and justinh
<superm1> good
<superm1> do you know what pre-empted that packaging branch ?
<superm1> i wonder if it's so they can do binaries at release on their own buildd's or something
<superm1> if so, that'd be pretty sweet
<hads> superm1: Na I think it's just becuase IJR doesn't like packaging crap in the main tree so that was created as a comprimise.
<superm1> well what's the point of it being there though?
<superm1> just a centralized location i suppose for users to be able to grab from
<hads> Was xris that created it I think, can't remember exactly what for. It was suggested that the win32 and mac build scripts are moved there etc.
<hads> Looking through my log xris created to put his RPM spec file in.
<superm1> well it would be nice for users to have a nice click-me-to-build-packages.sh that went with 0.22 then that branched the appropriate packaging branch and did all that stuff for people
<Anusien> what network manager comes installed by default with Mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> Anusien, the normal one, there is only one
<Anusien> foxbuntu: what's it called?
<Anusien> And when I say "network manager" I mean "a graphical tool to configure the NIC"
<foxbuntu> Anusien, yes...thats exactly what I mean
<foxbuntu> Anusien, nm-applet
<foxbuntu> is what you are referring to
<foxbuntu> its the little Computer looking icon next to the clock
<Anusien> Thanks!
<foxbuntu> np
<Anusien> I'm no longe rrunning the default desktop; I switched to kde and I couldn't very well tell my friend to run KNetworkManager
<ltracy> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<zetheroo> ﻿I installed Mythbuntu on my Ubuntu system sorta without knowing what it was ... and I want to get rid of the entire thing ... how do I do that?
<zetheroo> ﻿when I try to remove mythbuntu from Synaptic it does not take all the other files with it
<laga> what other files?
<zetheroo> well there was over 100MB of data that was downloaded and installed when I installed it ....
<zetheroo> I want to completely remove it all
<laga> it should be removed automatically if you remove mythbuntu-desktop..
<zetheroo> when I mark mythbuntu-desktop for removal nothing else gets marked along with it
<laga> odd.. wait for superm1, he probably knows more
<laga> or someone else :)
<zetheroo> oh ok
<zetheroo> is there a list of files somewhere that I can go by and manually remove them one by one?
<laga> zetheroo: yeah, look at the dependencies of mythbuntu-desktop
<zetheroo> well hmmm
<zetheroo> ha ... some of the things it depends on I would not want to remove
<zetheroo> like its got alsa in there
<zetheroo> its hard to know with some of these packages ... whether I can go without them or not
<laga> it should have marked some of these packages as "installed automatically" so they can be removed if the last package which depends on them is removed
<zetheroo> yeah
<laga> apt-get autoremove might do what you want, but make sure to inspect the list of packages it's going to remove before you make yourself unhappy. be careful.
<zetheroo> I don't need xfce packages right?
<laga> if you don't use xfce..
<szczym_> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<ej> hello. i have a few issues with a fresh 8.10 install that I hope someone in here can help me with
<laga> !ask | ej
<Zinn> ej: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<ej> ok thanks. i dont use irc very often.
<ej> i upgraded to 8.10 and mythweb broke (php I think is the problem) so I burned a fresh iso of 8.10
<ej> ran through the install with no issues but mythweb still doesnt work on the fresh install and i couldnt get the change-channel-lirc.pl script to work with the mceusb that wrked fine in 8.04
<ej> the cards work cuz I tested it with cat and mplayer
<ej> livetv woudlnt work either but I think that is because of the channel change script problem
<ej> im using the old mceusb to a pioneer stb - it worked immediately in 7.10 and when i upgraded to 8.04 and in 8.10. i have a pvvr-150 and a pvr350 installed and working
<ej> i think its a php issue since apache is working and i put a phpinfo script at the root and it didnt work
<ej> im hoping this is a common problem with an easy fix. otherwise i may just burn an 8.04 iso and try that
<laga> well, try fixing php ;)
<ej> lol. i did and thats why i needed a reinstall
<ej> i tried removing and reinstalling to no avail. it was working fine until the upgrade - although i added phpmyadmin and that worked. maybe it was an apache conf issue. i added mythweb through the control center
<laga> yeah, that's possible
<laga> maybe /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythweb* got broken
<ej> could be. i looked at it and it *looked* ok. i didnt overwrite and conf files during the upgrade
<laga> you could purge mythweb and install it again
<ej> did that. purge apache and php too and reinstalled. must be something I am missing in the setup that used to be automatic
<ej> i appreciate teh help btw
<ej> i could understand that maybe there was something odd from upgrading a few times and something broke in the apache/php/mythweb setup somewhere but i wouldnt expect to have the problem with a fresh install too
<ej> i also tried a knoppmyth iso to see if that would work - its not as easy as mythbuntu to setup. its installing now. if it works then ill go back to 8.10 and try that again
<zabbadapp> did the last ubuntu v4l update break the IR-receiver for T-500 for anyone?
<MythbuntuGuest42> new to irc and linux in general, need a little help please...
<laga> !ask  | MythbuntuGuest42
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest42: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<culinarian> ok, I set up mythbuntu and mythtv and somwhere along the way I changed the theme as well as the resolution, not I am not able to view the entire menu screen. is there some way to do a default reset or something?
<laga> culinarian: mythfrontend --reset
<culinarian> <-- was guest 42
<laga> ah
<culinarian> the only things I see available from my mythbuntu desktop are control center -backend setup and run frontend...
<laga> get a terminal and enter it there
<culinarian> term--> mythfrontend <space>--reset?
<laga> yes
<culinarian> cool, looks like it worked... thanks for the help
<gregL> laga: Have you ever seen this error when running mythweb? Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 71 bytes) in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/tv/classes/Program.php on line 295
<laga> yes. but i don't know how i solved it :)
<gregL> Ok, yeah i have googled it and tried just about every thing suggested..I may have to get kormoc to help me with that..thanks
<ej> ok - i reinstalled 8.10 and figured out the mythweb problem - i changed the port but didnt change it everywhere it needed. doh!
<ej> gregl - i think its the memory limit in php
<laga> ej: read the error message again ;)
<gregL> ej: yeah ,tried that..
<ej> i guess what i was thinking o is when u search on mythweb and it hits the limit
<gregL> Everything works except when clicking the listings tab...That's when i get the error
<ej> im now working on the channel-change-lirc part. i copied the scripts from the contrib dir to /usr/local/bin.   and changed the remote name to mceusb  but it still doesnt work and livetv will not start
<gregL> laga: I increased the memory from 16 to 32 M in the php.ini and it works now...Strange thing is i did it before and it didn't work...
<ej> gregl great
<ej> ok - should there be scipts in the /usr/local/bin/  ? i cannot get the channel change working. i have the old mceusb with the transmitter. in the infrared section i selected mce usb old version and for the transmitter i selected mceusb pioneer. in the change-channel-lirc.pl script i changed the name to mceusb but it doesnt work.
<ej> would livetv not work because of this?
<gregL> Yeah, If i don't have my script up and running so it will change the stb to the start channel it won't start live tv..
<gregL> It's usually a permission problem..
<ej> ok - ill check that. i chmod +x already
<gregL> try it from the command line and see if it works..
<ej> i was trying that but couldnt quite get it right. i can run the change-channel-lirc.pl from the command line but it doesnt do anything
<ej> the script is owned by root and is executable
<gregL> try running the backend mythbackend -v most and see what error you get..
<ej> ok. ill see what i get. thx
<gregL> oh: should be owned by the user you run mythtv with
<moj0rising> Hi. can anyone here tell me how to change the keyring password in mythdora?
<gregL> try mythdora forum
<moj0rising> yeah. checked that and can't find it there or on google. weird
<ej> i got a little farther. livetv works and usiing the .pl script it thinks its changing the channel but it isnt. the sh script just doesnt work and the backend exits
<ej> for the chnnel change command in the setup i entered: sudo /usr/local/bin/change-channel-lirc.pl
<t3ckn0b0y> is there a way to use the program guide icons with the program finder? where the black box just shows the channel name in text.
<alien_> mce remote blaster fails several times a day...the receiver always works, but the blaster will die for no apparent reason and I can never find anything in the logs. Had the problem with 7.10, but found a workaround...fresh installed 8.10 and I cant get it to work. Anyone had this issue before?
<toorima> was gonna upgrade my box and got this, The following packages have been kept back: xfdesktop4-data
<toorima> so ran dist-upgrade and got this
<toorima> The following packages will be REMOVED: mythbuntu-desktop xfdesktop4
<toorima> The following packages will be upgraded: xfdesktop4-data
<toorima> just want to check that its safe first
<toorima> or should I just wait and run upgrade again later?
<sat> Installing latest version - stuck in step 11: mythtv related password. Test connection is failed and i dont have option to skip this stage without testing success
<tgm4883_laptop> sat, you need to enter your master backend details
<sat> thanks for the repsonse. but need more help : this is my first installation and I'm hoping to set up my backend through this process.
<tgm4883_laptop> sat, do you have a backend machine in your network?
<sat> not at this point, this is my first set pu
<sat> i'm trying again by going through advanced installation set up and delibrately choosing primary backend + front end option
<tgm4883_laptop> are you planning on having multiple mythtv machines in your network?
<foxbuntu> sat, then you are doing the wrong type of install
<foxbuntu> sat, thats the correct install method
<sat> gotcha fox!
<squish102> how do i tell what architecture my mythbuntu is running?
<Trepidation> did folks get around the issues on the pvr500 cards with the new tuners on them?
<alien_> Am I visible? Just checking...I'm new to IRC
<Trepidation> affirmative
<alien_> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> Trepidation, issues?
<tgm4883_laptop> squish102, uname -m
<squish102> thanks tgm4883_laptop, i was confused. dunno y i installed i686 on an amd64 chip!
<Trepidation> nah, getting back into it. I dabbled, but right after I bought my pvr500 I found out they changed hardware on the components
<Trepidation> there were a lot of odd issues folks had, I think one of the other issues people mentioned that the single input to two tuners got weakened some how
<Trepidation> caused inadequacies for the picture and whatnot, which it did look pretty terrible on my setup
<Trepidation> I live in a hole, so not sure what has improved
<massabuntu> Hi, i've a working and alredy setted mythtv system in my home.  Now i'm istalling another on my father home, ther's a way to copy the settings i made on my channel list (xmltv) and copy to my father's system saving a lot lot of time??
<massabuntu> thanks
<alien_> mce remote blaster fails several times a day...the receiver always works, but the blaster will die for no apparent reason and I can never find anything in the logs. Had the problem with 7.10, but found a workaround...fresh installed 8.10 and I cant get it to work. Anyone had this issue before?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-07
<CNLiberal> so I upgraded my Mythbuntu 9.04 x64 client to 9.10 using the Update Manager.  Now my font on the screen is HUGE.  I know the resolution is correct because the cursor is the correct size, but I can't see all the text in a window because the text is so large.  What happened?  nVidia 9500GT that is recognized by nvidia-settings
<CNLiberal> it's like the DPI has been jacked way up
<CNLiberal> when I run the MythBuntu 9.10 x64 install CD, the setup wizard is the correct font/dpi, but if it loads to the LiveCD Desktop, the font/DPI is large too
<CNLiberal> Display is a 52" 1080p LCD connected to the FrontEnd with an HDMI cable
<CNLiberal> Must be Sunday Dinner Time...lol
<randyinneed> hi all, I get snow on channels above 12. the setting is for us-cable, though the scan seems to stop at channel 69.
<randyinneed> what can I do?
<foxbuntu> superm1, mrand I hate you guys right now
<superm1> henrik__, whats up?
<randyinneed> I should note that I am able to access channels above 12 with mplayer
<randyinneed> it appears if I enter the frequency of each channel above 12 it will change properly
<randyinneed> But where do I put channels.conf so that myth will see it since scan to import will not let me type
<randyinneed> ?
<tazz> hi has anyone come across a problem with channel scanning in myth1.22
<tazz> the channel autoscan button is grey out
<bullfrogger> hi has anyone come across a problem with channel scanning in myth1.22
<bullfrogger> the channel autoscan button is grey out
<map7_> Can anyone help me get a diskless mythbuntu system working, I'm so close.  I keep getting the error 'Cannot login to database' on the client.
<map7_> I can however login to the database from the client through the command line
<map7_> I also have one frontend working on a ubuntu disk based client
<henrik__> superm1, still here?
<CNLiberal> In .22 (9.10 x64 mythbuntu) i'm trying to update my coverart for my movies.  I run the metadata grabber, but the image file doesn't update.  The permissions on the folder are of my user who logs into the frontend.  Is that correct or does it need to by MythTV?
<CNLiberal> *need to be MythTV
<CNLiberal> nevermind...it appears that i'm having issues with the NFS mount being read onlyh
<CNLiberal> *only
<CNLiberal> has anyone gotten NFS4 working properly?
<superm1> CNLiberal, these days you shouldn't likely need to use it for much of anything (thanks to storage groups)
<superm1> but MCC should configure all of your shares for you properly with RW
 * KjetilK just sent this request for a Mantis package in Debian, and by extension Ubuntu: http://bugs.debian.org/559915
<KjetilK> just in case anybody here is able to do it and has time
<KjetilK> it would have been awfully nice to have this before 10.04... :-)
<CNLiberal> superm1:  I did need NFS because i don't want to use Storage Groups
<CNLiberal> I have ISOs that I need to play
<CNLiberal> and I'm LOVING this whole coverart/fanart thing
<CNLiberal> it's fantastical
<superm1> ah
<CNLiberal> having said that, I could probably seperate out my Movies folder from my other videos
<CNLiberal> and mount just the movies folder and let storage groups handle the rest
<CNLiberal> but that's config for another day
<CNLiberal> so has JAMU been updated to process folder names yet?
<superm1> dont think yet
<CNLiberal> oh well
<superm1> its probably not too hard a patch though, and RDV_Linux (the author) is overworked, so i'm sure he'd love a patch .... :)
<CNLiberal> i'm just figuring out how I need to re-org my series folders
<CNLiberal> i do have a bug i'm seeing though
<CNLiberal> i have episodes of the new Battlestar Galactica
<CNLiberal> and they are four channel AC3 audio
<CNLiberal> when I play through mplayer, the channels are all correct
<CNLiberal> but when i play through Myth...the center comes out rear left
<CNLiberal> and the other channels are jacked up too
<rhpot1991> !iso | CNLiberal
<Zinn> CNLiberal: Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<CNLiberal> yeah i know it's for .23...i can use this method until then
<CNLiberal> i only have one frontend so it's not a huge deal
<CNLiberal> so in MythVideo...if i want to manually put in a Video#...where do I get that number?
<CNLiberal> from TTVDB?
<CNLiberal> i've tried the numbers in the URL for a TV Episode that are different for other episodes of the same show...but i just get an error
<infradude> hi, is there anybody can help me about "serial remote controller" ?
<prozaconstilts> hello, I'm having trouble getting xine to work w/ LIRC after upgrading to 9.10. mythtv itself and mplayer use lirc with no problem, but xine specifically doesn't do anything. I've tried using --verbose in the command line to see if xine gives any output in the way of setting up lirc input, bu I haven't seen anything. I've also dug about on the google for possible bug reports, but I haven't come across anything. Can anyone help me out?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-08
<mrand> prozaconstilts: I've not tried it, but does xine --keymap=lirc produce anything?
<prozaconstilts> one sec, let me try
<prozaconstilts> it outputs an lirc button config
<mrand> And do the names match up with what's in your .lirc?
<prozaconstilts> in terms of the config= lines, the values there are correct
<prozaconstilts> the remote and button lines just have "=xxx"
<prozaconstilts> the mapping I have in place now worked fine for 9.04...
<mrand> Right.  Normally you'd replace the xxx with various button names and such.
<mrand> Yeah,, I'm sorry to say that I don't have a clue.  If superm1 has time, he might be able to suggest something else, but the fact that you appear to be the only one complaining about it either means no-one else has noticed (unlikely, but possible in my opinion), or there is something wrong on your particular system.
<mrand> I suppose you could perhaps try dropping back to a previous version of xine.
<superm1> the best thing to do is do a test run with ircat
<superm1> rule out problems in the lirc conf files in your home directory
<henrik__> superm1, I need your help. I have been asking in mythtv-users for several days and no one can help me..
<superm1> henrik__, and you've posted several contentless pings to me.  post the actual question :)
<henrik__> Problem 1. In mythweb when I do a free text search for a epg program, it shows the dates of when the shows are shown but not the day. ie. 8/12-2009 instead of mon 8/12 2009
<henrik__> this worked in .21 but not in .22
<mrand> prozaconstilts: The ONLY problem I've found mention of an lirc / xine problem on archlinux, where they needed to recompile xine. http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=82557
<henrik__> and I have gone thru all my videos and added the number from http://www.themoviedb.org/ in metadata, and it downloaded the backgrounds and pictures perfectly. But next time I did a search of the movies in my movie dir all that information was removed, and even if I do a w in the directory or a fetch information in meta menu it does not come back.
<prozaconstilts> mrand, i've read that post. I've confirmed lirc was compuled for 9.10 w/ lirc support...let me try ircat. I was unaware of that nice little tool
<prozaconstilts> er,, xine was compiled*
<superm1> henrik__, so are you sure that it's the action of the search making the metadata go away?
<superm1> it can possibly be jamu mucking with things
<henrik__> well, the way it turned out was that the next day all the information was there, and then when I had added information it just disapered..
<superm1> prozaconstilts, the other thing to consider is that you can regenerate your lircrc for just xine (look at mythbuntu-lirc-generator --help)
<superm1> henrik__, well what you want to do is make sure you can isolate what is doing that.  you can disable the jamu cron jobs temporarily to aide in verifying that's what's doing it
<superm1> they're in /etc/cron.*/
<henrik__> but right now I have no information
<henrik__> in my video dir
<henrik__> is it a known problem with the meta data utility?
<prozaconstilts> superm1: I did that, and diff'd with the original. Aside from a few changes I made to map buttons to config actions, it looked the same.
<prozaconstilts> superm1: ircat shows config strings outputting to the terminal for xine
<mrand> henrik__: the meta data utility has had a number of recent updates... are you on autobuilds?
<henrik__> I'm on avenard
<superm1> why?
<henrik__> cause I did not get vdpau working without it
<superm1> our builds provide 185 and 190 nvidia too
<superm1> not sure what benefit you get out of there instead
<superm1> prozaconstilts, hmm.  okay next idea.  can you move the xine conf out of the way and let it regenerate?
<henrik__> I'll be more then happy to go back
<henrik__> now I'm on 190
<superm1> perhaps there is sort of option for enabling / disabling remote that i'm not aware of
<superm1> henrik__, well on avenard, what's the latest svn revno you're at?
<superm1> the jamu updates have been backported in very recent commits
<prozaconstilts> superm1: i tired that as well
<prozaconstilts> xine config being ~/.xine
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> prozaconstilts, you've got me then.  if ircat shows it working, there's not much reason for it to not work directly in xine
<prozaconstilts> :'(
<henrik__> 2:0.22.0-fixes22952-0ubuntu2
<superm1> prozaconstilts, i know it works in 9.10 with xine because i've been using it for xine up until last week
<superm1> (i stopped because i'm now using a bluray player to upconvert dvds)
<prozaconstilts> well, let me compile from source and enable debug. Maybe it'll show me something...or maybe it'll even work :P
<henrik__> superm1, whats the svn that is in the org.
<superm1> those are fairly recent.  the latest on mythbuntu autobuilds is 22957
<superm1> but i think the jamu stuff went in about a week or two ago, so you should be fine there
<superm1> go disable the cron jobs and see if the problem persists
<superm1> if it does, then you've at least ruled one area out
<henrik__> where in the crown can I find the jamu?
<superm1> you'll have to run mythbackend with debug in that case
<superm1> <superm1> they're in /etc/cron.*/
<henrik__> and what is it called?
<superm1> i don't know off hand
<superm1> there's a few files there
<henrik__> this one.. mythvideo??
<superm1> sounds right
<superm1> there's a few
<henrik__> now i removed mythvideo from hourly daily and weekly
<henrik__> you seem to be right
<henrik__> Now when I removed that from my crown scripts
<henrik__> and added them again..
<henrik__> no problem..
<henrik__> but as soon as I executed one of thouse scripts it erased all meta data
<henrik__> superm1, I'm now going back to your repros..
<henrik__> should I be using the PPA?? is there where the most recent version?
<superm1> henrik__, they're mirrors
<superm1> so you can get them anywhere
<superm1> whatever's closest
<superm1> so what you want to do is file a bug at svn.mythtv.org about this. file it against jamu, and RDV_Linux should be able to help figure out what's going wrong
<henrik__> but where is the most recent version.. I know that the uk was days behind
<henrik__> well superm1 just by removing the cron worked good for me..
<superm1> PPA is the first place that they get uploaded to
<superm1> but that means there is a bug in jamu
<superm1> it's not supposed to be doing this
<superm1> it's actually supposed to be doing $GOOD things
<henrik__> should I active testing ppa?
<henrik__> yes. but I will probelbly not be able to add all the info that the developers want :)
<henrik__> I can never give enough information they ask for so much.. I would hoever happily give you a shell account..
<superm1> RDV_Linux will ask you for whatever information is necessary
<superm1> surely you're not the only one with the issue, so it's beneficial to everyone to file a bug about it
<superm1> up to you on the testing ppa
<henrik__> sure!
<superm1> we dont use it as much as we should
<henrik__> then i'll skip it..
<henrik__> now I'm back to your autobuild
<henrik__> superm1, the other question?
<henrik__> superm1, a bug is filed..
<henrik__> superm1, when you have the time please look at my other question i wrote to..
<MistStlkr> hello all
<MistStlkr> anyone else having an issue since taking the 2.6.31-16 kernel update?  I can now only boot in recovery mode for some reason.
<tgm4883> MistStlkr, Linux ares 2.6.31-16-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 3 22:07:16 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tgm4883> Have you tried booting an older kernel?
<MistStlkr> I have tried -15 as well and get the hang at the same spot, but a -15 (recovery mode) also works
<MistStlkr> and once booting into recovery mode, all I have to do is hit "resume normal" on the menu and it boots fine
<tgm4883> MistStlkr, odd
<tgm4883> any errors in syslog?
<tgm4883> dmesg?
<MistStlkr> I get what appears to be a white terminal window and a permanent "wait" icon
<MistStlkr> The system can actually be used as long as I jump thru a few hoops, including changing the permissions on the sound card.. so each time I reboot I can tinker to get it working, but it seems awfully odd.
<MistStlkr> perhaps the chmod on the audio is a result of having to boot in recovery mode?
<MistStlkr> wife is watching a video at the moment, she got tired of not having it and jumped all over it once I got eh audio issue "fixed" LOL  I'll have to check the syslog later.  what might I be looking for?
<tgm4883> anything with error, failed, etc
<tgm4883> usual troubleshooting stuff like that
<MistStlkr> alright, thought you had something specific in mind.  I'll have a look when I can kick her off :-P  at least i can have it functional as it is, which is a big step up from where it was for the past week or two
<MistStlkr> thanks for the help
<dtrott> Is it possible to do a text only install of mythbuntu (I have some issues with the GFX card and I need to get the system operation so I can install the proper drivers) ?
<dtrott> ok i found the "safe graphics mode option" the latest version of mythbuntu doesn't detect the hard drives correctly thought (I have gone back to 9.04 which seems to be fine).
<superm1> dtrott, can you file a bug about that?
<superm1> dtrott, run ubiquity like this: "ubiquity -d"
<superm1> dtrott, and then after you get to the screen that it tries to detect drives (and fails), you can close ubiquity out and file a bug like this: "ubuntu-bug ubiquity"
<dtrott> K let me wrap up the install with 9.04 first then I will reboot to 9.10
<superm1> great thanks
<dtrott> Does mythbunu have a  runlevel that is not X11 ?
<superm1> not during the live cd
<dtrott> I have it installed on the drive now only I can't use RL 1 as the NVidia installer bitches and 2 is already at X11
<superm1> dont use the nvidia installer
<superm1> use the hardware drivers tool to enable the driver
<dtrott> yea that did it i now have a console so I can install the nvidia driver (the stardard hardware tool boned X11).
<dtrott> Sweet up an running watching tv ;-)
<jussi01> Zinn: is a bot?
<dtrott> am i right in thinking that mythbuntu 9.04 doesn't have VDPAU support compiled in ?
<dtrott> superm1: Bug #  493977
<eddie128> Hi,  I've been through a number of howtos on LCD proc and mythtv however I can't seem to get my LCD to do anything but display welcome , time and goodbye messages with MythTV.  I'm using an IMON device.   Can someone advise how I can test the connection between LCDproc and mythtv?
<superm1> jussi01, yes Zinn is a bot
<superm1> rhpot1991 maintains him
<jussi01> superm1: ahh, great, thanks.
<superm1> !hi | jussi01
<Zinn> jussi01: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<superm1> :)
<mishehu> is there a quick & easy way to set the cpufreq to be performance?
<mishehu> nm
<mishehu> I found that there was a script in /etc/init.d that ran it, so I removed the symlink from the /etc/rc?.d dirs
 * jussi01 waves.  
<jussi01> Can someone point me to something in regards to setting up the remote for my anysee e 90 combo?
<superm1> not even sure on that model.  who manufacturers the remote?
<jussi01> superm1: not sure
<jussi01> just says anysee on the remote, nothing in it at all...
<superm1> jussi01, take a look through lsusb and lshal to see if you can find anything more informative about it.  if not, it's probably not going to be worth the effort to try to make work some third party rare remote.  probably just better off buying a mceusb based one
<superm1> (which work OOTB perfectly)
<jussi01> superm1: this any use to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/337422/
<superm1> jussi01, that tells me that the kernel might be able to handle it directly without LIRC
<jussi01> oh? :D
<superm1> see if the keys do anything when pressed (they might emit keypresses)
<jussi01> how would I check that?
<superm1> press a button on the remote and see if it does anythign to a terminal window
<jussi01> oooh, I get numbers
<jussi01> and volume
<superm1> there you go
<jussi01> so how do I then configure it?
<superm1> well check xev and make sure that all the buttons put out some keycode
<superm1> as long as they do, you can just map from within mythcontrols
<jussi01> ahh, excellent. Now I just have to tell my lovely girlfrined that I need her pc for a day... :D
<superm1> or you can map them from xmodmap too
<superm1> or other similar standard key mapping tools
<jussi01> superm1: is there a way to install mybuntu over the top of her kde environment?
<jussi01> mythbuntu
<superm1> jussi01, sure, visit http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<superm1> as long as kde does apturl, you can click that right from the website to install things
<jussi01> superm1: great, your a star. thanks very much. (it doesnt)
<superm1> otherwise, go install the control centre in the kde equivalent of synaptic or software center
<jussi01> superm1: 1 more quick q,
<jussi01> I have to pass: jussi@galaxy:~$ sudo rmmod dvb_usb_anysee
<jussi01> jussi@galaxy:~$ sudo modprobe dvb_usb_anysee delsys=1
<superm1> jussi01, so put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blah.conf
<jussi01> to it every time. (its a dvb-c and dvb-t and that swithces to the -t)
<superm1> where blah.conf is your favorite file name
<jussi01> oh, :)
<jussi01> thanks
<jussi01> hrm, what exactly do I need to put in my .conf file?
<jussi01> ooh, thats cool, apt-url in chromium :D
<superm1> i think it would be:
<superm1> options dvb-usb-anysee delsys=1
<jussi01> ooh, thats not giving me errors now, lets see...
<jussi01> thanks again. Ill come bother you all later when ive set it all up... (or am having issues setting it all up.)
<superm1> okay have fun!
<superm1> noprob
<jussi01> hrm, I only seem to have lirc remote stuff in the mybuntu control center - where was it that you meant for mapping?
<superm1> jussi01, there's no support for the standard X mapping tools in MCC, only lirc as you say
<superm1> you can go into mythcontrols to map inside myth though
<map7_> can anyone help me with a frontend client connection problem?
<henrik__> map7_, what is your problem?
<henrik__> map7_, I se you are getting help from iamlindoro.
<map7_> henrik__ i'm working through it with people on mythtv-users
<henrik__> yes good luck with that
<map7_> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-09
<duende> Is anyone successfully using Hauppauge HVR950Q with mythbuntu 9.10 on analog?  Mythtv-setup seems to freeze on channel scan after detecting channel 2
<mrand> duende: there may very well be bugs on the mythtv-setup channel scan, but before you can hope for that to work, have you verified that it works with other programs?  It may be a driver problem.  Another user is reporting the same thing here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1340117  You might post to that forum with your findings and maybe can help either other out.
<darthanubis> duende, never use the channel scan, use the channel fetch
<darthanubis> fetch is next to scan
<darthanubis> let me know how that works for you
<mrand> duende: I'm getting the feeling analog isn't going to work right: http://www.kernellabs.com/blog/?p=863
<mrand> Oh wow... the analog side doesn't have an encoder, so you'd need a decently beefy system to keep up with the raw amount of data that it generates.
<duende> my system should be fine for that
<duende> mrand: does 'fetch' try to contact schedulesdirect?
<mrand> duende: If you have it configured as the listing source, I believe so.
<duende> i'm really thinking i should look into getting another tuner.  i bought the 950q so i could use it for my desktop at home and my laptop on the road.  I did "research" a bit before buying, and everywhere said it worked, but I missed all the parts where they were talking about digital, and I only have 'analog' cable here.  At least I think I do.
<duende> i can use the tuner with a combination of mplayer and ivtv-tune to change channels
<mrand> duende: looks like the tuner should work.  Check out the third item down on this list.  Might also check out the second item down. http://www.kernellabs.com/blog/?cat=31
<duende> yeah, i was on this site recently and talked with the guy there regarding my audio issue which ended up being normal
<duende> i'm reading down through recent posts now
<duende> i should have checked this site first before I asked in here :)  I hate bugging people
<mrand> I'll bbl.  Good luck!
<duende> ty
<map7_> can someone tell me what permissions should the /var/cache/mythbuntu-diskless/overlay directory should be?
<map7_> I deleted it by accident.
<MistStlkr> I have a lirc question, if there is anyone around with a spare moment
<MistStlkr> documentation says that you can pass multiple ketystrokes per buttonpress by passing multiple strings in the config argument for the button, but does not specify how to pass them.  is there a delimiting character between them or something?
<superm1> mishehu, i think it's just a matter of defining that block twice
<superm1> either that or the keybinding line twice
<superm1> and my mishehu i mean MistStlkr
<wilson> is there a means of using the channel groups setup in the guide as a custom recording rule.. much like the channel favorites can be used..?
<wilson> !help custom rules
<Zinn> !help custom rules For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<jussi01> rhpot1991: just in case you missed it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2009-December/000767.html
<rhpot1991> jussi01: thanks I'll hit that up
<khunt> when i boot my machine lcdproc server displays on lcd. I have to close and restart frontend for lcd to display myth data?
<rhpot1991> hmmm I was talking with someone in here about their troubles with mythtv-status displaying in the MOTD last week, if it was you speak up :)
<codehero> Greetings, I am experiencing some hiccupping problems with TV watching
<codehero> am using Norwood Micro TV tuner with the connexant chipset, on the latest mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest87> greetings.  just installed mythbunto 9.10 as a vm under vmware workstation 6.  need to install vmware tools.  what is the root password for mythbunto 9.10 please?  thanks...Steve
<codehero> just "sudu su"
<codehero> use your user password
<codehero> sudo rather
<mrand> MythbuntuGuest87: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MythbuntuGuest87> k thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-10
<dashcloud> hi, I'm trying to follow the upgrade procedure, and on step 7 (restore the database) it keeps failing- ERROR: The specified backup file cannot be read.
<dashcloud> Invalid backup filename, stopped at /usr/share/mythtv/mythconverg_restore.pl line 831.
<mrand> dashcloud: I don't know if I'll have enough time to help, but what command line are you using?
<dashcloud> /usr/share/mythtv/mythconverg_restore.pl --verbose --directory /var/lib/mythtv/db_backups/ --filename mythconverg-1214-20091129174054.sql.gz
<mrand> And is that file in that directory?
<dashcloud> yes
<mrand> dashcloud: I don't have any reason to suspect the version you are using is bad or wrong, but you might grab the latest one... I think yours may be a tad old.  What are the permissions on that mythconverg file?
<dashcloud> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<mrand> Those are strange permissions.  Perhaps chown and grp to mythtv?
<mrand> sorry, gotta run.  good luck!
<bllz> Is there any documentation for recording tv shows with a Motorola DTA 100?
<bllz> I have a PVR150 whith a coax-in that could record the output from the DTA
<bllz> but i was wondering if anybody has figured out the IRblaster situation yet
<bllz> lol or is everybody AFK?
<dashcloud> bllz: I would check the forums, and the mythtv wiki & user mailing list- other than that, I can't help you
<bllz> dashcloud, thanks!  I checked those already
<bllz> lol only one person seeding mythbuntu? wow
<aasgkk> hello
<aasgkk> can anybody help me with my problem?  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1e63f3ba
<rhpot1991> aasgkk: what exactly is your problem?
<aasgkk> that i doesn't know the problem ;)     whating tv in mythtv works not good.. very unstable..
<aasgkk> sometimes mythbackend use permanently 100% cpu
<aasgkk> channelswitching is not possible
<aasgkk> only sky select works fine ;)
<rhpot1991> you have a whole lot of these in your frontend log:
<rhpot1991> #
<rhpot1991> 2009-12-10 09:40:16.175 [mpeg2video @ 0x58c56c0]ac-tex damaged at 33 29
<rhpot1991> #
<rhpot1991> 2009-12-10 09:40:16.175 [mpeg2video @ 0x58c56c0]00 motion_type at 8 11
<rhpot1991> might be a bad recording, or your tuner is having issues
<aasgkk> mhmm i think the cable-installation is the mainproblem.. i think it is 30 years old.. no good time for dvbc
<wilberfan> I want to have a working frontend and backend AND a gnome or xfce ubuntu 9.10 system...  Is it better to install mythbuntu first then ADD gnome, etc...or get Ubuntu up and running, then ADD mythtv?
<darthanubis> get Ubuntu up and running, then ADD mythtv
<wilberfan> excellent...
<wilberfan> thanks!  =]
<bllz> Hi, I have comcast digital cable, and i'll be setting up a PVR150 along with an IR blaster.  My question is, will the on-demand content still be available?  My understanding is that the stock comcast remote sends a "0" followed by an "enter" command to access the on-demand menu, so it *should* work, right?
<bllz> Also, I don't have a monitor (other than my TV, obviously)  can somebody recommend a VNC client for windows that will work well with the default vnc client in mythbuntu?  I'm hoping to do all the configuration that way
<rhpot1991> bllz: well in theory you should be able to make it work, its only IR commands
<bllz> rhpot1991:  that's what I figured, but in my experience it's always good to ask ahead of time =)
<bllz> i have another question though
<rhpot1991> I think I used tightvnc in the past on windows, its been a while
<bllz> I've never used an IR blaster/set-top-box combination before.  Won't there be a problem with the on-screen display from the STB showing up when I change channels in myth?
<bllz> tightvnc.  I'll look into that, thanks
<rhpot1991> bllz: you will be recording whatever is on screen
<rhpot1991> unless you have 2 of them, you will be recording what you are watching
<bllz> right, that's what i assumed, but is there any workaround?
<rhpot1991> work around for what, watching what you record?
<bllz> no no
<bllz> I'm worried that when I change channels through myth, the OSD from the STB will appear and either a) look hideous with the OSD from myth or b)  end up in my recordings
<bllz> since it's on screen
<bllz> so i'm wondering if anything can be done to resolve that
<rhpot1991> bllz: nothing with on demand
<rhpot1991> you need to use their stb to record that
<rhpot1991> it will go away after a few seconds though
<bllz> oh sorry, i wasn't clear.  I meant with TV in general as far as the OSD issue is concerned
<bllz> not necessarily osd
<bllz> *on-demand
<bllz> damn... i'm having trouble talking today =)
<Zinn> bllz: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> it should tune and then the recording should start
<rhpot1991> for intance I use firewire and by the time its ready to record the osd is off of the screen for me
<rhpot1991> bllz: gotta run and do something if you have any other questions ask away and I'll answer them when I get back if no one else stepped in
<bllz> sounds good, thankx
 * bllzz bllz
<mrand> rhpot1991: depending on his cable box, he might also be able to do channel changing via serial port.  My non-HD box provides for that, so that's what I use.  I've tested IR blasting and it works fine.  Well, on a PVR-USB2, not -150.
<rhpot1991> mrand: yep, firewire may also be an option.  I assumed he has to IR blast but ya I shoulda tossed that out there
<rhpot1991> looks like he is gone
<mrand> yeah.
<baggar11> would there be any problems running a 32bit host, connecting to a 64bit backend?
<baggar11> 32bit host --> frontend
<rhpot1991> baggar11: nope
<baggar11> cool. thanks
<bllz> why is there no 9.10 alt cd for mythbuntu?
<mrand> bllz: it was very rarely used and the team was already stretched thin.
<mrand> bllz: per your conversation earlier, if your STB has a serial port, you might be able to use that rather than IR blasting.  My older Time Warner cable box has it.
<bllz> mrand: oh.  that's a shame.  i guess there's no way to set up an LVM after installing, is there?
<bllz> mrand:  unfortunately it doesnt.  It's one of those motorola DCT700 models
<bllz> they're smaller and only have IR
<bllz> coax in/out
<mrand> bummer.
<bllz> yeah i agree
<bllz> i also got a DTA just in case that's easier
<mrand> set up LVM after installing?  uhh, not that I know of.  From a myth perspective, LVM's are needed with the introduction of storage groups.
<bllz> mrand:  yeah I was just hoping to span a volume over two drives
<bllz> but I guess that's not strictly necessary
<mrand> DCT700?  Isn't that that old digital capable box?
<mrand> Oh wait, no... it isn't an old thing.  I got excited for a minute... the one I'm think of can be modified to allow firewire output.
<bllz> http://images.google.com/images?q=motorola%20dct700&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi
<bllz> yeah it definitely doesn't ahve firewire
<mrand> I wonder if I can re-find what I'm thinking of.  It didn't come with firewire, but it could manually modified.
<mrand> DCP501 is what I was thinking of.
<bllz> and what could be done with that one?
<bllz> you could change channels via firewire?
<mrand> I assume so.  More importantly, you can use it as your tuner... capture via firewire.  But you have to modify it to do that.  R5000 style.
<bllz> oh
<bllz> well it's a moot point, since i don't have it lol
<bllz> so i also got a DTA from comcast... which do you think will be easier to use? the DTA or the STB?
<bllz> the dta connects to a separate IR receiver via a headphone-jack-looking plug (the same as my IR blaster for my PVR150) ... so i'm thinking I might be able to just use a double-male cable and avoid the whole IR quandry
<mrand> Hmmm.... well, if you have both, I'd try to use both, to be honest.  I think people have gotten both to work.  But does the DTA work for encrypted channels? You may need the STB to get most of your channels.
<bllz> yeah the DTA works for everythign except on-demand
<rhpot1991> firewire sucks, but other than that :)
<rhpot1991> and definitely wont work for on demand, they lock that down
<rhpot1991> hdpvr + firewire tuning is the way to go
<bllz> yeah so it seems
<bllz> unfortunately I have neither =)
<mrand> Do a really good theme for mythtv and you can the HDPVR!
<mrand> can WIN the HDPVR
<mrand> not sure where those three letters went.  They were in my head, but didn't come out my fingers.
<bllz> haha I know nothing about graphic design
<bllz> lol a la "i accidentally the whole thing"
<mrand> It's just some XML.
<bllz> which I know nothing about
<bllz> *nothing* lol
<bllz> i have a pvr150
<bllz> lol
<mrand> PVR150 won't help you with winning the theming competition
<mrand> :-)
<bllz> lol unfortunately
<bllz> well... looks like either way i'm giving up on this lvm idea and i'm just going to get the mythbuntu live cd
<bllz> so i should probably start with that
<mrand> bllz: btw, I mistyped above.  I meant to say "LVM's are UNneeded with the introduction of storage groups"
<bllz> mrand
<bllz> oh
 * mrand slows his fingers down a bit.
<bllz> that changes everything lol
<bllz> in that case, F**ck it
<bllz> lol
<mrand> heheheh
<mrand> sorry for the misunderstanding.
<bllz> i may be getting rid of that drive anyway
<bllz> no, no worries
<bllz> you've been very helpful
<mrand> Glad to hear.
<bllz> hey wait a minute...
<bllz> >=)
<bllz> i have an old laptop
<bllz> and an external enclosure that could hold my loud/annoying drive
<bllz> couldn't I set up some sort of secondary backend?
<bllz> and use the storage group feature?
<mrand> Yes.
<bllz> well then
<bllz> that's settled
<bllz> i'll worry about that later, however
<bllz> although real quick, mrand, I assume the laptop in question doesn't ahve to be excessively powerful to handle this kind of taks?
<bllz> because it's rather old
<bllz> in fact, it can't even boot a xubuntu livecd
<mrand> bllz: nope.  It could be either a slave backend, or actually you could just use it as a remote filesystem.  Streaming media from a drive can't be too difficult for even the oldest of machines.
<bllz> that's what I figured
<bllz> would a slave backend have GUI?
<bllz> and also, what protocol would I want to use for a remote filesystem? smb?
<bllz> you there, mrand?
<rhpot1991> depends what you are sharing
<rhpot1991> mythtv will share most files itself
<rhpot1991> music/photos/ISO files you will need smb or nfs
<mrand> bllz: sorry, was interrupted.  slave backend doesn't have a frontend gui, but it might require a gui just to set the thing up.
<mrand> on a very weak machine, I don't know that there is a reason to run it as a slave backend though, what do you think rhpot1991.
<mrand> Maybe just use it as a smb or nfs fileserver.
<rhpot1991> I missed the quetion, unless you need the expanded storage I wouldn't bother
<rhpot1991> storage as in hard drive and pci slots for tuners
<rhpot1991> also you can always add a slace backend later, get one running first :)
<bllz> rhpot1991:  the issue is i have one VERY loud harddrive that I can potentially put in an enclosure and attach to a laptop
<bllz> the laptop could then either run a remote filesystem or a myth slave backend
<mrand> weak laptop.  I think he's using it to get the loud drive away from everything else.
<bllz> i.e. in the closet where it belongs lol
<rhpot1991> how large is the drive?
<bllz> 500gb
<rhpot1991> slave backend without a tuner wont do much for you
<rhpot1991> each backend will record to its own storage groups (I'm pretty sure)
<mrand> rhpot1991: yeah, that what I realized after thinking about it a second.
<bllz> but you can prioritize storage groups can't you?
<mrand> bllz: A loud 500 GB?  Is it going bad? :-)
<rhpot1991> bllz: without that drive you don't think you will have enough storage?
<bllz> so Ilots of seek noise
<rhpot1991> I'd just get a new drive :)
<bllz> i have another 500gb drive in the frontend
<rhpot1991> if its loud something is prob wrong
<rhpot1991> and you can get a 1-2tb drive for cheap anymore
<mrand> rhpot1991: me too :-)
<bllz> rhpot1991:  no, it's just loud seek noise and it's a seagate so no AAM
<bllz> yeah, the problem is i can't really afford a new drive right now =/
<mrand> Find a sale over christmas.  1 TB was $60 over Thanksgiving.
<bllz> damn
<Zinn> bllz: Please watch your language.
<bllz> that's not bad at all
<rhpot1991> bllz: get the system up and running with one 500 for now?
<bllz> Zinn's a sensitive little bot isn't he?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-11
<rhpot1991> or deal with the noisyness and see how much it bothers you
<bllz> rhpot1991:  yeah that sounds reasonable
<rhpot1991> certain words he will yell at you for saying, we are supposed to keep this room family friendly
<bllz> rhpot1991:  one last question though, if I were to set up the laptop/externalHDD as an smb share, I could presumably set the master backend to dump recordings there if the local drive gets full, right?
<rhpot1991> bllz: you would need to mount it on the master backend and set it up in the storage groups, then it would use it as if it was another hard drive
<bllz> rhpot1991:  okay, that can be my next project once I get myth up and running the way i want
<bllz> on an unrelated note, has anybody here ever used boxee?
<rhpot1991> not I
<rhpot1991> every time I go to I get annoyed that they don't have an amd64 build
<mrand> hmmm... maybe not?  You could search the forums for the mythtv-users mailing list.  There are 384 hits on the mythtv-users list
<bllz> oh, that's a turn-off... the no amd64
<bllz> it seemed interesting
<bllz> but i remain unconvinced about the social networking angle
<rhpot1991> they make you sign up before you can download and all too
<bllz> yeah that's true
<bllz> maybe i'll try out xbmc too
<bllz> i'm vaguely thinking the PVR stuff may be too much of a hassle considering I have bittorrent and RSS for any shows i want to watch post-airdate
<bllz> but this is all horribly O/T
<bllz> i'll probably be back later with on topic questions
<bllz> thanks for the help!
<mrand> np.  Have fun.
<javatexan> hey guys I have a video card question
<darthanubis> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<javatexan> I have a newer one now, but I just realized that everytime I've done this, I have also reinstalled the system...Can I change the video card without reinstalling?  LOL!  Won't this totally screw up all the X stuff, etc...?
 * javatexan blushes
<javatexan> LOL
<javatexan> is this still true?  http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756491
<javatexan> something tells me that mythtv will be very mad at me... :)
<rhpot1991> javatexan: you should be able to change pretty easily, sticking with the same type?
<javatexan> both nvidia, yes.....new one has HDMI out
<javatexan> old one, DVI
<mrand> javatexan: if you have both, just save off your config and then there is no harm trying the new one, righ?
<javatexan> very true...I have a way of making my machine very mad
<rhpot1991> I'd upgrade the card and dpkg-reconfigure nvidiawhatever
<javatexan> k
<MythbuntuGuest07> good evening all... can anyone tell me how to store movies on my mythbuntu 9.10? it seems that now in watch videos i have a storage groups folder then i can get into my videos
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest07, there is a guide about storage groups on the mythtv wiki
<superm1> !mythvideo
<Zinn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythVideo
<superm1> maybe
<superm1> no
<superm1> !iso%
<Zinn> Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<superm1> no, hm
<superm1> rhpot1991, what was the help thing to get it?
<tgm4883> !help | superm1
<Zinn> superm1: For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<superm1> hm looks like we dont have it linked
<superm1> we should
<superm1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo_.22_Transition_Guide
<MythbuntuGuest07> do i need storage groups? the previous version i was using i just dumped my iso or avi into the videos folder in samba share and i would not have the storage groups folder
<superm1> storage groups are configured by default
<superm1> they're a nicety for anything but ISOs
<superm1> they mean no NFS or samba needed to share videos, metadata, artwork etc across PCs on the network
<superm1> if you need ISOs follow that workaround Zinn mentioned at baablogic.net
<MythbuntuGuest07> cool thanks a lot guys
<bllz> hi, i have a bit of a problem.  I have a normal sdtv, not a widescreen, but all the mythbuntu themes seem to be for widescreens
<bllz> is there a package with standard aspect ratio themes i can install?
<bllz> or anything of the sort?
<MistStlkr> when I copy files over from a USB drive they do not have an owner/permissions set.  is there a way to adjust that functionality?
<BjornR1989> MistStlkr: Is the drive formatted with an ext* file system?
<BjornR1989> FAT doesn't support such permissions.
<mahmood_> helo , iam new user of ubuntu 9.10 . i have twinhan1027 sattalite card  and i cant use it in ubuntu but on windows is very easy but i want ubuntu please help me
<mrand> mahmood_: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258792 was what people were having to do as of 9.04.  I don't know if support has been added to the kernel for 9.10 or 10.04
<bllz> Hello, is there any sort of package with additional mythtv themes I can install on mythbuntu? I have a standard aspect ratio tv but all the themes seem to be for widescreens
<bllz> !themes
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about themes
<bllz> !mythbuntu
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mythbuntu
<mrand> There are other themes (see Mythbuntu control centre... it will add them for you), but I believe they are all 16:9.  "mythcenter" is the only 4:3 theme.
<mrand> There aren't a huge number right now.  More are in the works and will be released with 0.23 for Mythbuntu 10.04
<bllz> mrand:  thanks!  is there any place I can download 3rd party themes?
<mrand> bllz: Keep an eye on the mythtv themes wiki page: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Themes  If it is close to working, it should be listed there.
<conectate> any body outthere?
<conectate> I have my mythbuntu setup with info displaying on the LCD of my Antec Case
<conectate> the problem is that when I shut down the computer I want it to display the Big clock or somtehing
<conectate> however nothing is displayed after shutdown and LCD is blank
<conectate> I have modified the /etc/LCDd.conf file to OnExit=1 to show the big clock
<conectate> but not working after shutting donw and rebooting many times
<conectate> any idea?
<rhpot1991> conectate: not sure you can do that, once you shut down lcdproc is no longer running
<conectate> the issue is that in the configuration file LCDd.conf it says that you can leave a message when the computer is shutdown/halt
<conectate> and I want the option of big clock
<conectate> other wise the screen is blank
<rhpot1991> well that runs when it is shut down, but there will be nothing left running to update the clock
<rhpot1991> it normally says "thank you for using lcdproc" or something like that
<rhpot1991> for a few seconds but then it cuts off
<conectate> I had it working but after configuring Mythtv it dissapeared
<conectate> the OnExit=1 is :
<conectate> show the big clock
<conectate> and it appears the time of the computer PM 11:00 for instance
<conectate> instead of having it blank
<conectate> which is quite annoying
<conectate> actually if I remove mythlcdserver
<conectate> restart LCDd
<conectate> and set the command perl -..... with the hexadecimal... when I shuts down the value is ther
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-12
<bllzz> I noticed mythbuntu 9.10 has ext4 as the default filesystem.  I always thought that the ext's had issues with large files (particularly when deleting them).  Is this still the case with ext4?  Should I use xfs instead?
<mrand> bllz: ext4 doesn't have most of the problems ext3 did, so it's considered close enough to an all purpose filesystem to be the default.
<bllzz> mrand:  oh that's good news.  I also remember that my beloved xfs did have issues with smaller files
<mrand> If you look around at benchmarks, you'll see that xfs is technically better on some things, ext3 is better on other things, and ext4 is better on a few things.
<bllzz> so maybe i'll give ext4 a whirl
<beatbreaker> i'm having problems getting my frontend to talk to my backend, i don't know why - does it have to do with ports?
<HEAdsd> hellou
<HEAdsd> can someone help me get my anysee usb dvb-c card working
<HEAdsd> pls
<HEAdsd> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<darragh> I can't seem to watch TV on my setup, using Hauppague PVR-150, logs are at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f7b46d33
<darragh> Mythtv justs says "Please Wait" and returns to the main menu after 15-20 seconds
<rhpot1991> darragh: did you actually set up the tuner in mythtv-setup?
<rhpot1991> if you look in mythweb or the system info under the frontend, does it list the tuner
<darragh> rhpot1991: Yes, and it scanned 24 channels
<darragh> rhpot1991: It's listed under Info Centre->System Status->Tuner Status
<darragh> in the frontend
<mrand> darragh: do you have a channel changer script set?  I'm guessing analog PVR-150 doesn't need one.
<darragh> mrand: No changer script, using analogue tuner
<mrand> darragh: right.  I was asking if one got configured on accident.  If it found 24 channels while scanning, it doesn't make much sense that it wouldn't find them now unless something else changed.  A few other things to try: make sure the video is visible via some other non-myth player, and maybe try to set it to record something later.  LiveTV sometimes behaves slightly differently than recorded TV.
<darragh> mrand: I am trying it in XawTV but just getting static, can't seem to tune the frequencies
<wilberfan> i'm about to set up an ubuntu system, to which i will end up adding mythtv...  what kind of partitioning is recommended?
<wilberfan> i know there should be a storage partition of jfs or xfs...
<wilberfan> this will be a backend AND frontend box...
<mrand> wilberfan: with ext4 available, the reasons for using jfs or xfs are less.  jfs and xfs have slightly better performance, but ext4 does much better than ext3.  The main reason(s) for partitioning have fallen back to the same as before: being able to unmount them for whatever reason (be it reinstalls, maintenance, or something else), and to control what happens should a particular filesystem fills up (be it /tmp, or /var/log, or /var/l
<wilberfan> not counting the recording space, what partition sizes are we looking at?
<khunt> can someone help me get remote working in vlc works fine in myth have edited .lirc/vlc to match my remote name and key names
<mike_hurley_1> Anybody else have problems with manually edited metadata in mythvideo reverting the title to the filename if there's a typo?
<beatbreaker> i keep getting this error:  MediaRenderer::HttpServer Create Error
<beatbreaker> when trying to connect, i changed the backends database from localhost to it's IP address and the backend can't find the database on that ip address
<beatbreaker> i'm sorry my English isn't very good
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-13
<ericrost> hey, upgraded a working setup to 9.10 now everything (mplayer, boxee, hulu, firefox, etc) uses the optical iec958 except for mythtv
<ericrost> even set as the alsa default device but no joy in mythtv
<ericrost> It was doing ac3 passthrough just fine under 9.04, any pointers?
<ericrost> ...
<ericrost> ...
<bllz> is there any documentation for mythtv with the motorola DTA from comcast?
<bllz> The model is:  motorola DTA100/2305/000
<bllz> anybody?
<bllz> anybody here?  I need help configuring an IR blaster... is there an easy way to capture ir signals from a working remote and replicate them in the blaster?  Running irsend SEND_ONCE DCT2000 1 seems to work (the light turns on in the blaster and I can see an IR light source through a digital camera)
<beatbreaker> hi i'm having major problems connecting to my backend, i can do a command "mysql -h <ip> -u mythtv mythconverg -p" command and connect like that but i can't connect and watch myth tv
<beatbreaker> the back end works fine, but connecting to it from the frontend has been a nightmare
<beatbreak> hi. i'm having problems getting the GUI up in mythtv frontend, everything seems fine when launching from the terminal then it doesn't go into mythtv
<beatbreak> http://pastebin.com/m624dc356
<beatbreak> help please, everything wrong with this seems to point to mythbuntu and not mythtv
<beatbreak> it was working perfectly untill i updated
<superm1> !forums | beatbreak
<Zinn> beatbreak: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<beatbreak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8490099#post8490099
<beatbreak> thank you
<MythbuntuGuest01> hi there, is it possible to install mythbuntu 9.10 with lvm?? I didn't see it in the installation wizard. Thank you
<mrand> MythbuntuGuest01: To get access to lvm, I believe you'd need to use the vanilla Ubuntu alternate install disk, then add Myth on top of that.
<MythbuntuGuest01> mrand, thanks for your anwer. So, in your opinion, I should install ubuntu server (for example) and then perform a "apt-get install mythbuntu" ... I'm trying to create a backend server. But I thought that starting with mythbuntu may help me to get Hauppauge WinTV Ministick HD USB working.
<mrand> I had actually the alternate CD in mind simply because I know for sure that it has support for LVM.  The server CD does too.
<mrand> BTW, mythtv-setup  does require a window manager, so you won't be able to run text only.   I personally like doing "apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre" and then working from there.
<MythbuntuGuest01>  Thanks, I'd like to use an alternate CD, but I cannot see an alternate download for Mythbuntu 9.10, just desktop edtion for 32 & 64 bits.
<mrand> That's what I meant... you'd have to use the vanilla Ubuntu alternate disk, then apt-get or synaptic afterward.
<mrand> BTW, LVM isn't needed so much any more for Myth installs.  Storage groups allow for users to add storage to Myth without needing LVM.  but if you have other reasons for it, then by all means..
<MythbuntuGuest01> I'd like to build a personal LAB (with vmware-server), so, storage management it's going to be very useful (3TB)
<MythbuntuGuest01> all in the same machine
<mrand> cool.
<MythbuntuGuest01> All right, I'll proceed the way you suggest. Thank you very much mrand!!
<mrand> You're welcome.   I hope it works smoothly for you.  I didn't look up your tuner - does google turn up positive info for its support on Myth installs?
<MythbuntuGuest01> I dmesg"ed" in mythbuntu 9.10 live and it showed interesting info, but i didn't check if everything is right
<MythbuntuGuest01> there is some work in progress, as i can see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/299640
<mrand> It was released into the kernel.  Cool.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
<MythbuntuGuest01> Thanks!! and see you around
<bllz> is there any documentation for mythtv with the motorola DTA 100 from comcast?
<rhpot1991> bllz: have you tried asking in #mythtv-users?
<bllz> rhpot1991:  i wasn't aware that channel existed
<bllz> but i'll try, thanks!
<MythbuntuGuest98> hi folks
<MythbuntuGuest98> i have stutters on LiveTV...
<MythbuntuGuest98> i use VDPAU on NV 8600 gt
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest98: only effects live tv?
<MythbuntuGuest98> in watch videos i have stutters all 4 sec
<MythbuntuGuest98> in livetv always
<BjornR1989> Weak CPU?
<MythbuntuGuest98> looks like timing
<MythbuntuGuest98> i have a sempron 3000+
<MythbuntuGuest98> k8 powerknow disabled
<MythbuntuGuest98> i can see the stutters at best on news channel with newstickers
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest98: what play back profile are you using/>
<MythbuntuGuest98> vdpau high
<MythbuntuGuest98> i have testet other.. same resault
<rhpot1991> don't use high
<MythbuntuGuest98> why?
<rhpot1991> you want normal with the 8600 I think
<rhpot1991> high is for 9500 or 9600
<rhpot1991> or greater
<MythbuntuGuest98> u mean against the render speed of 8600 gt ?
<MythbuntuGuest98> i wondering that the .mkv (full HD) videos are match smoother than liveTV
<MythbuntuGuest98> (sorry for my bad english)
<MythbuntuGuest98> i have testet VDPAU - normal none improvement
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest98: if your issue is with livetv then it may be a tuner issue, do recordings have the issue as well?
<MythbuntuGuest98> same
<MythbuntuGuest98> i have a sky star 2 dvb-s
<MythbuntuGuest98> i have installed newest nvdia driver.... could the problem?
<BjornR1989> boom! We have a cause.
<MythbuntuGuest98> YEAH !
<MythbuntuGuest98> :)
<MythbuntuGuest98> i have read from mythtv wiki this:
<MythbuntuGuest98> If you wish to try an nvidia video board instead of your other video/graphic chipset, be careful. Make a mythconverg database backup, and note the SVN of your present working version. In addition, it would be wise to extract the NVidia pkg.run file (NVIDIA-LINUX....pkg.run -x) and make backups of the original files for which copies exist in the ../include/GL, ../lib and ../X11R6 folders. The package help states that the 
<MythbuntuGuest98> is this my problem?
<BjornR1989> Did you experience any issues at all before the update? If not, that's probably what causes the problem.
<MythbuntuGuest98> im sorry :( i dont know... im not sure
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest98: which driver?
<MythbuntuGuest98> 195.22
<rhpot1991> 190 should work well with vdpau
<rhpot1991> I'd roll back and see if that helps
<rhpot1991> "if it ain't broke don't fix it"
<rhpot1991> also pastebin your xorg.conf
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | MythbuntuGuest98
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest98: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<MythbuntuGuest98> ups... sorry
<MythbuntuGuest98> pastebin xorg.conf?
<MythbuntuGuest98> what it mean?
<BjornR1989> Copy the contents of your xorg.conf file on the website given by Zinn.
<rhpot1991> copy the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf into that website
<rhpot1991> and paste the url back here
<rhpot1991> so we can look at what you have in there
<MythbuntuGuest98> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2007/vgtjs9fp_gif.htm
<MythbuntuGuest98> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2007/vgtjs9fp_gif.htm
<BjornR1989> that's another way of paste-binning...
<MythbuntuGuest98> :)
<BjornR1989> Your screenshot seems to be incomplete.
<MythbuntuGuest98> ups
<MythbuntuGuest98> just a monent pls
<BjornR1989> MythbuntuGuest98: Copy the contents of the file into the form on http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ instead of taking screenshots.
<MythbuntuGuest98> yes im on it
<MythbuntuGuest98> i have paste it
<MythbuntuGuest98> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m50fa0243
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest98: make a backup of that file, I'll pastebin you a new config you can try
<MythbuntuGuest98> thatnks you
<MythbuntuGuest98> thx you
<bllz> If I use an IR blaster with a STB, will I see the overlay from the STB in myth?
<MythbuntuGuest98> u havend send me you xorg.conf rhpot?
<MythbuntuGuest98> your...
<BjornR1989> It works better when you highlight people. rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest98: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m5ebc7211
<rhpot1991> make sure you backup your current one first
<rhpot1991> if you have tearing you can uncomment the commented out sections and that may help
<MythbuntuGuest98> ok thx i try it now
<MythbuntuGuest98> xserver dosent start
<MythbuntuGuest98> i copy the backup back
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest98: how are you connecting to your TV?
<MythbuntuGuest98> dvi -> hdmi
<MythbuntuGuest98> (with audio sync problem of 200ms)
<MythbuntuGuest98> but this is a other problem
<MythbuntuGuest98> after your xorg was mythbuntu saying in a small window.... that ubuntu starts in a low - resolution
<MythbuntuGuest98> without nv driver
<rhpot1991> sounds like your TV didn't communicate the propper data to your box then
<MythbuntuGuest98> i have a philips 37pfl8404 LCD TV
<MythbuntuGuest98> NO PC LCD !!!
<MythbuntuGuest98> the technical support from philips are bad (thesy dont give HorizSync and VertRefresh)
<MythbuntuGuest98> BUT.... after install of mythbuntu 9.10 on my standard PC TFT i have the same stutters
<MythbuntuGuest98> then... i have installed the NV 8600 GT and switch to VDPAU and 2 x advance i haved any stutters
<MythbuntuGuest98> i dont know when i get the stutters
<MythbuntuGuest98> maybe the best i reinstall the full system :(
<MythbuntuGuest98> or any ideas left?
<MythbuntuGuest98> other problem.... i have always audio sync problem of 200ms because the LCD TV have Motion improvements.
<MythbuntuGuest98> can i fix it if a usw SPDIF over GFX Card?
<MythbuntuGuest98> or is in daily brunch of mythbuntu a chance to save the Audio SYNC Time?
<MythbuntuGuest44> i have created a directory for my iso's and did what the guide told me...however the ISO's will not play still
<MythbuntuGuest44> can anyone help me
<MythbuntuGuest44> I am sure it is something easy... come on... jump in at anytime.
<rhpot1991> !iso | MythbuntuGuest44
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest44: Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<wilberfan> which directory does the ivtv firmware go into in 9.10 ubuntu?
<wilberfan> "/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware"  or...   ??
<wilberfan> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<wilberfan> !remote
<Zinn> If you are looking for a remote control for your MythTV machine, we highly suggest the Windows Media Centre Edition style. http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&hs=wwi&q=mce+remote&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=buOhSe-OOYTUMc_f3MQL&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title
<wilberfan> !lirc
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about lirc
<wilberfan> For probably very stupid reasons I've added a myth install under ubuntu to a box that already has a working debian sid myth install...
<wilberfan> Everything is working--except my remote to my Hauppauge PVR-350...
<wilberfan> I've installed lirc, and even copied over some of the lirc config files from the working install...
<wilberfan> no luck yet...
<wilberfan> there's probably one little thing i've overlooked...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-13
<MoMo>  i have a computer i've dedicated for mythbuntu 10.10 as a frontend ... is there a list of hardware that i can find a high end - but working video card with HDMI?
<patdk-lap> any of the nvidia ones?
<patdk-lap> my gt220 and gt240's work great
<zuixro> Hey I'm having a weird problem with 10.10, I can't stay logged in for more than two hours. I keep getting kicked back out to the login screen. It's really annoying. I don't have any power management stuff on that I can find. Anyone have any ideas?
<zuixro> Hey I have a weird problem with 10.10. I can't stay logged in for more than two hours. It just dumps me out to the login screen. Anybody know what could cause this?
<Homefront_Office> Anyone running HDHomerun with this?
<rhpot1991> yes
<rhpot1991> lots of people do
<Homefront_Office> works well then?
<Homefront_Office> thanks
<rhpot1991> yes very well
<rhpot1991> as long as it picks up what you wish to record (Clear QAM or ATSC)
<Homefront_Office> yaa I tested one on windows and got 30 plus channels OTA so im proping DishTV
<Homefront_Office> droping
<rhpot1991> Homefront_Office: http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/
<Zinn> [www.silicondust.com] Channels « Welcome to SiliconDust
<rhpot1991> plug your zipcode into that
<Homefront_Office> thanks
<Homefront_Office> Has anyone found a work around for Netflix if so link please...
<rhpot1991> Homefront_Office: windows vm, or something like playon
<rhpot1991> nothing that doesn't require windows currently
<baggar11> getting a 20 second lag for the frontend to load on 10.04, anyone else getting this?
<gregL> baggar11, It could take that long depending on how many videos you have and whether you have coverart..
<baggar11> hmm, has been happening since I installed 10.04 freshly on backend and frontend
<baggar11> anyway to track that down? would that lag show in the logs?
<gregL> try mythfrontend -v most  in a terminal window and it may show you where its hanging...
<baggar11> thanks
<Homefront_Office>  updated atenna's, Wife would not let me put the 2X4's on the roof   http://office.homefrontus.com/photo/2010-12-13%2013.57.43.jpg  32 channels I got in with this. I tryed spending 180.00 on a attena that only got half the channels this thing rocks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-14
<momelod> greetings
<momelod> having a hell of a time getting alsa to play 5.1 to my receiver.
<Zinn> momelod: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> momelod: enabled passthrough, set your speaker configuration to 5.1 and not stereo?
<rhpot1991> have content with 5.1 in it?
<momelod> rhpot1991, how to i enable passthrough
<robin48gx> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<robin48gx> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<robin48gx> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<robin48gx> what does heartbeat actually do ?
<patdk-lap> just what it says, it beats a heart
<patdk-lap> and checks for a pulse
<patdk-lap> if none found, it attempts to make corrective measures
<robin48gx> would pacemaker ward of a DDOS ?
<baggar11> anyone familiar with s/pdif? seems that from a cold startup, can't play anything to my reciever, if I "only" reboot, I then can. what's the deal?
<rhpot1991> baggar11: make sure its not muted in alsamixer?
<baggar11> rhpot1991: it's not, the odd thing is the reboot fixes it
<baggar11> rhpot1991: nothing else that I do does anything, except the reboot
<rhpot1991> baggar11: has it always done this?
<rhpot1991> I had something similar before and it turned out to be something really obvious, but I can't recall what now
<momelod> greetings channel
<momelod> im trying to compile from src but im not clear what libs/devel packages i need to enable vdpau and opengl
<momelod> i did an apt-get source of mythtv-0.24.0+fixes.20101213.cfd7b78 to grab the source code.  basically im trying to test patch that hasn't reached the repos yet..
<rhpot1991> momelod: why are you compiling from source?
<rhpot1991> and you enable passthrough on the frontend, setup > general > 4th page
<momelod> hi rhpot1991, once of the developers asked me to try a patch
<momelod> i did enable passthrough but still had only 2ch audio
<momelod> apparently the developer believes it is because alsa recognizes my soundcard as a usb device which does not support some type of caching
<momelod> so the patch hardcodes a different caching method
<rhpot1991> momelod: http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/developer-cheatsheet
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Developer Cheatsheet | Mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> and http://www.mythbuntu.org/development/packaging
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Debian Packaging | Mythbuntu
<momelod> does anyone have a list of the required libs for compiling vdpau?
<gregL> momelod, libvdpau1 libvdpau-dev
<momelod> thank you
<baggar11> I'm seeing a reference to restart "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils" to get s/pdif to work, does 10.04 have that even?
<baggar11> I don't have a frontend accessible right now to check...
<momelod> baggar11, the only alsa related init script i see is /etc/init.d/alsa-mixer-save
<momelod> i do have alsa-utils installed tho
<baggar11> momelod: thanks
<baggar11> momelod: know anyway to restart sound?
<momelod> by passthrough u are referring to the option "separate digital output device" correct?
<baggar11> passing through to a receiver
<momelod> baggar11, where is that option exactly?
<baggar11> settings --> general if I remember right
<baggar11> 3rd or 4th screen in, I'm not at a frontend to tell you for sure though
<momelod> i dont see "passthrough" on that screen, but under advanced audio options i do see "separate digital output device"
<baggar11> momelod: I think it was renamed in 0.23, it was named passthrough on 0.22 though
<momelod> i think im sol, it must be my receiver
<momelod> i need a cheap receiver that can take my single hdmi-out from the pc into the reciever, decode the audio and send the video to the tv.
<momelod> any recomendations?
<rhpot1991> onkyo 608
<rhpot1991> assuming by cheap you mean cheapest good model
<rhpot1991> and not uter crap
<momelod> i mean cheap as in $200 lol
<rhpot1991> eh, its worth the extra $150
<momelod> where u seeing it for $350? im seeing it for around $600
<rhpot1991> should be 370 or so
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120166&Tpk=onkyo%20608
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - ONKYO TX-SR608 7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver
<rhpot1991> you missed free giftcards from newegg yesterday too, coulda got +$50 for that
<momelod> doh!
<momelod> rhpot1991, that link has it listed at 599
<rhpot1991> http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-SR608-7-2-Channel-Theater-Receiver/dp/B003BIFOL8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292357950&sr=8-1
<rhpot1991> 379 there too
<momelod> how bout this little guy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120153
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - ONKYO HT-RC260 7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver
<rhpot1991> momelod: doesn't do video upconverting I don't think
 * rhpot1991 looks for a way to compare
<momelod> rhpot1991, in the specs it says video upconversion=1080p
<rhpot1991> momelod: http://www.us.onkyo.com/prod_class.cfm?class=Receiver
<Zinn> [www.us.onkyo.com] Receivers | Product Line | Onkyo USA Home Theater Products
<rhpot1991> you can compare there
<rhpot1991> momelod: serius radio and thx support seem to be the 2 big differences
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, superm1 http://www.humblebundle.com/
<tgm4883> in case you wanted in on the humble indie bundle 2
<rhpot1991> 2 is out?
<superm1> meh that's not angry birds
<superm1> all i play these days is angry birds
<rhpot1991> eh I'll buy just to support the cause
<rhpot1991> I forget what I gave for the first
<rhpot1991> seems they are getting hit hard the links to the game sites are timing out
 * rhpot1991 buys
<Homefront_Office> Looking for a nice board & Processor for a upgrade to my media cent... Thoughts please... I all ready dumped  my budget on 6-sat drives vidieo cards and etc.. and this thing is slugish :(
<baggar11> Homefront_Office: what is your budget?
<Homefront_Office> baggar11,      0.000 LOL will be starting a flamer with the wife 350.00 this will be in my living room so not to nosy
<baggar11> Homefront_Office: hehe, well I just grabbed a gigabyte ga-p55-usb3 with core i7 870 and 8GB ram. you could probably grab a slower processor and less memory and fit into 350$ though.
<Homefront_Office> Baggar this is running backend and frontends switching between 3 tv's
<Homefront_Office> baggar11, No I like your set up LOL that will get me hiting that 1800 mark lol
<baggar11> Homefront_Office: I only paid 600$ for all that, also included a new case and power supply. :)
<Homefront_Office> baggar11, nice job! I got 900 in side,  6 2-TB - Movies-Miusic / 1 -TB for os and pohto's / 2 - HDhomerun (4 tunner cards) 7.1 suround 6 -HDMI outputs
<Homefront_Office> and a big OOPS ON THE HART of the system
<baggar11> sounds nice
<baggar11> I'm actually not even using that system for a frontend either, it's my backend storage server with a virtual machine of mythtv-backend on it
<baggar11> only have 2 frontends right now
<Homefront_Office> I have mine running 3 frontends in one box with good remotes
<Homefront_Office> 2 frontends are in vm
<Homefront_Office> thats Y I think Im going for the I7 chip and 4Gram
<Homefront_Office> Im just ordering the parts and she will get them when ups shows up LOL
<Homefront_Office> M-Xmas gift to me OOps hunny You Were no to see them...
<baggar11> not bad, the i7 chip smokes
<baggar11> hyperthreading on it is much improved from the old p4 days too
<Homefront_Office> sweet thanks
<rhpot1991> Homefront_Office: why are you running frontends in VMs?
<rhpot1991> thats prob why its running badly
<rhpot1991> the most common setup for what it sounds like you want to do, would be to do a powerful computer for your master backend/frontend
<rhpot1991> then use lower power boxes elsewhere, like an nvidia ion
<rhpot1991> !frontend | Homefront_Office
<Zinn> Homefront_Office: Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<Homefront_Office> rhpot1991, 1 reason I dumped my cash into storage and and HDMI cards not thinking this out or asking question in here.. and the other reason is I have no boxes in bedrooms and lingrooms once everthing is up... Nice and clean!
<Homefront_Office> livingrooms
<rhpot1991> Homefront_Office: look at that link, ion boxes are pretty tiny
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure if you can really offload video to multiple GPUs so having more than one card in a system may be a waste
<Homefront_Office> Zinn, nice link but I dont have anything or place them on or in...  We all have flat screens on the walls
<Zinn> Hi Homefront_Office, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<rhpot1991> no room behind the tv?
<Homefront_Office> LOL on me
<Homefront_Office> I will have to look!
<rhpot1991> most ion boxes you can mount to the back of the tv
<Homefront_Office> sweet that would be nice...
<baggar11> Homefront_Office: do you plan on doing a multi-head setup with those multiple cards?
<Homefront_Office> Yes
<Homefront_Office> no
<Homefront_Office> read steve
<Homefront_Office> 2 cards are pvr -150 using the tv outs
<rhpot1991> pvr-150 doesn't have tv out
<rhpot1991> 350 does
<baggar11> sounds like a pain to setup, you should document your setup process
<Homefront_Office> ok oops 350 then
<rhpot1991> I thought that 350 output support was dropped
<rhpot1991> superm1: mrand tgm4883 verify this ^
<tgm4883> that sounds about right
<tgm4883> in MythTV I think
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/hauppauge_PVR-350#Doesn.27t
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge PVR-350 - MythTV
<tgm4883> yea says it doesn't work
<Homefront_Office> rhpot1991, my vm are running XBMC and the livingroom is running Myth
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: thought so
<rhpot1991> Homefront_Office: where did you even find pvr-350s anymore
<rhpot1991> I thought they were extinct
<tgm4883> Warning: The Hauppauge PVR-350 mpeg2 hardware decoder (playback) is no longer supported since version 0.23 ( see http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/22845 ). With MythTV 0.23 and later, the ivtv Xorg/Xv driver is required for TV output using this card.
<tgm4883> from that page
<Homefront_Office> rhpot1991, tgm4883 I have had them cards for yrs just never used them so that y im running them in vm under winshit and XBMC with the main frontend running Myth
<Homefront_Office> I only took me a mo. of nights and weekeds to get this stuff working but I did and Now can say it will work lol this way anyhow lol
<Homefront_Office> but you need loots of power to support this setup... I would not recommend this to any one... I started it and was going to find a way witch I did... :)
<Homefront_Office> good night all heading home
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-15
<mrand> running in a VM probably would take some extra cpu power.  But yeah, do yourself a favor and ebay those cards while you still (hopefully) can.
<mrand> Homefront_Office: ^
<Homefront_Office> mrand, Trust me I will after what I put my self through to get this up... not doing it again! I will get ion for my bed
<Homefront_Office> room
<Jonathon> I am trying to install mythbuntu 10.04 on my existing system, just with a different drive (my old system is too old to even consider upgrade). Trouble is that the drive does not show up so I can install onto it, yet if I go into a shell I can see the drive and access it through fdisk etc. Any thoughts?
<momelod> The ubuntu installer does not recognize your disk?
<Jonathon> momelod: apparently not?!
<Jonathon> seems rather strange, as it is a standard 80G IDE like the previous one I replaced to do the new install? Difference here is that 10.04 recognises it (in the shell) as sda and the installer can't seem to see it?
<Jonathon> the old install shows it as sdb btw
<Jonathon> hdb that should be
<patdk-lap> heh, I still like my pvr-350, it works good for recording analog
<patdk-lap> I would like to upgrade, to pcie versions, but there are none that are supported :(
<patdk-lap> the only option is the pvr-1600, and that is still pci, not really an upgrade
<patdk-lap> jon, there should not be any /dev/hd* things at all in 10.04
<Jonathon> patdk-lap: that certainly is the case that I am seeing. What used to be /dev/hdb is now showing as /dev/sda, but the installer does not recognise it for some reason?
<Jonathon> ok. Downloading 10.10 to give it go and see if that works
<patdk-lap> heh
<patdk-lap> any better? (me personally doesn't think it would)
<MoMo> I have a Dell Inspiron Desktop 570 that I am using at my frontend -- it had HDMI out and when I do a lspci | grep VGA ... i get a ATI Radeon HD 4200 ... my current problem is that I can't get my audio across the HDMI cable.  any ideas where to start?
<patdk-lap> Momo, first, does the video card have a built in sound card? or do you need to attach the spdif cable from it to your sound card?
<splashd> I would like to re-install a stock mythconverg DB. I am running the mythbuntu-repos  Mythbuntu fixes/.24 so I don't think I can just load the /usr/share/mythtv/sql/mythtv_0.23.0.sql . Any idea where the .24 is?
<superm1> just load that one for now and it will upgrade it to 0.24 when you run myth*
<superm1> there hasn't been one refreshed for the current schema in 0.24 yet since there hasn't been much of a use case for people doing fresh installs for 0.24 yet
<splashd> ok. What is the difference between the  /usr/share/mythtv/sql/mythtv_0.23.0.sql and  /usr/share/mythtv/sql/mc.sql? WHich do I use or do I use both? (I guess I could just look...)
<superm1> splashd, the former has more stuff preconfigured
<Jonathon> I have tried both 10.04 and 10.10 installers of mythbuntu and both are not seeing my hard drive for some reason? It is visible in the shell and can be accessed and formatted etc, but the installer does not show it up. Any suggestions?
<splashd> Jonathon, is it mounted?
<Jonathon> splashd: no, should it be? I have tried it partitioned and not partitioned and it shows /dev/sda in the drop down list, but nothing in the partition editor part of the installer?
<splashd> Jonathon,  no, it shouldn't just wondering if it might be mounted which could prevent the installer from gaining access
<splashd> Jonathon, obviously there is no normaql reason it shoudn't be accessible, but you already know that
<Jonathon> nope. It is pretty basic setup based on my existing mythtv setup which I simply removed the drives from and added this new one in for a new install
<splashd> I'm getting a weird error and my mythbackend is erroring and shutting down
<splashd> from my mythbackend.log: 2010-12-15 17:29:00.421 MythSocket(ffffffffb6006000:40): readStringList: Error, timed out after 30000 ms.
<mrand> splashd: many of those are fixed on 0.24... are you running that? Here is an open ticket regarding backend deadlock on 0.24 though: http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/9274
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-16
<BLZbubba> greetings, i am using mythbuntu lucid, and mythweb errors out with this: require(modules/_shared/tmpl/tmpl/header.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/_shared/tmpl/_errors/fatal.php on line 23
<BLZbubba> i fixed it once but an apt-get apparently broke it again for me, did I do something wrong setting it up?
<dmfrey> BLZbubba: what url are you trying to hit under /mythweb?
<dmfrey> could alwasy do an apt-get remove --purge mythweb and then apt-get install mythweb
<BLZbubba> i'm trying to hit /mythweb
<BLZbubba> first page, this happens right after i put in my password
<BLZbubba> i think it was something about a default theme last time maybe
<dmfrey> looks like there is a dup in that path /tmpl/tmpl
<BLZbubba> ah looks like an error in the error page
<BLZbubba> _shared/tmpl/'.tmpl.'/header.php
<BLZbubba> is tmpl a constant or something?
<BLZbubba> the error page never read the template from skin.php for some reason, so i just hard coded it in fatal.php to default, and now i'm getting the real error
<BLZbubba> "setenv db_server"  @!#%%#^ - what about /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt ?\
<BLZbubba> and how about not replacing that with new mythweb debs too :)
<BLZbubba> ok on a more serious note - will mythbuntu be switching to a different distro like debian any time soon?  the reason i ask is that upstart is a total piece of crap and all distros using upstart and/or plymouth need to die a grisly death
<BLZbubba> so if there isn't an official switch a fork is in order
<BLZbubba> if you want to see just how bad it is, put an nfs mount in your fstab and see what happens if it can't mount it during bootup
<rhpot1991> BLZbubba: you hit s to skip
<rhpot1991> otherwise it waits for it
<rhpot1991> and no, we are staying ubuntu, hence mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> I believe you should be able to avoid waiting for the drive by setting the proper flags
<BLZbubba> well the point is that upstart is a disaster and not ready for prime time
<BLZbubba> but what flags are you talking about?  i would love to give it a try
<BLZbubba> i ended up with the purple mythtv splash screen with 5 dots and no text of any kind, and it stayed there forever
<BLZbubba> people in #upstart are a-holes too, it is just bad news
<MoMo> I have a Dell Inspiron Desktop 570 that I am using at my frontend -- it had HDMI out and when I do a lspci | grep VGA ... i get a ATI Radeon HD 4200 ... my current problem is that I can't get my audio across the HDMI cable.  any ideas where to start?
<MoMo> the sound card is built in
<BLZbubba> iirc, i ended up disabling the sound that was built into my motherboard (an old dell low profile desktop)
<BLZbubba> and then the defaults worked
<BLZbubba> screwing around with aplay and alsa devices is no fun
<BLZbubba> also, has anyone evangelized about how much better nvidia is than ati on linux (at the moment anyway) ?
<BLZbubba> vdpau is the best thing ever
<BLZbubba> though i am praying that ATI's open source drivers get "good enough" some day
<MoMo> BLZbubba -- I do like nvidia much better but my funds are low -- and currently the onboard seems pretty good  i was just wondering what the trick was
<BLZbubba> watch for the nvidia 210 or 220 on ebay, they are dirt cheap sometimes.  in my case i just disabled the onboard so that the audio would go over the HDMI
<BLZbubba> the HDMI appears as a sound device
<BLZbubba> one with very few options
<BLZbubba> iirc
<BLZbubba> try this: aplay -L
<BLZbubba> i have an entry like this: hdmi:CARD=NVidia
<BLZbubba> but i highly suggest just disabling the onboard so there is no chance of getting the wrong device
<BLZbubba> unless you're a masochist and love fiddling with asound.rc files and such :)
<rhpot1991> MoMo: a few things
<rhpot1991> 1. make sure its not muted in alsamixer
<rhpot1991> 2. make sure its enabled in the bios
<rhpot1991> 3. make sure that it can actually do sound over hdmi and that alsa supports it
<MoMo> okay -- i'm working on all these right now -- booting it back up -- i moved it to another room
<MoMo> in the mean time ... does anyone have an HVR-1600 or can answer this? which jack do i hook my cable up to? the one that says TV or ASTC
<MoMo> aplay -l gives me this
<BLZbubba> ah you have a built in HDMI connector, not an add on
<MoMo> card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
<BLZbubba> ok in that case don't disable it :P
<MoMo> subdevices: 1/1
<MoMo> subdevice #0: subdeivce #0
<MoMo> yeah it's onboard -- sorry
<BLZbubba> did you try cycling through the devices in mythtv setup?
<MoMo> what do you mean?
<BLZbubba> iirc there is something like ALSA:hdmi maybe
<MoMo> yeah tried that
<BLZbubba> in mythtv you can choose your sound device
<MoMo> the sound comes out of the speaker jacks
<MoMo> if i plug speakers in
<MoMo> is it worth a shot to disable to onboard speakers?
<BLZbubba> can't hurt
<BLZbubba> which video driver are you using?
<MoMo> how do i tell
<BLZbubba> you may need the ATI Catalyst propritery drivers
<BLZbubba> not sure, i just did a google search for hd 4200 mythtv hdmi
<MoMo> if i launch hardware drivers
<BLZbubba> fwiw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9820366&postcount=8
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [ubuntu] Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) + GIGABYTE GA-MA785GMT + ATI Radeon HD 4200
<MoMo> it says ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<MoMo> ati's installer huh?
<BLZbubba> that's what this one person suggested; but maybe there is another way to install them these days
<BLZbubba> ubuntu 9.10 is so 2009
<_Techie_> you can install restricted drivers via jockey-gtk
<BLZbubba> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26550
<MoMo> i typed jockey-gtk and the interface i used to install/activate this ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver showed
<BLZbubba> that phoronix thread is titled: AMD Catalyst 10.10 For Linux Officially Released
<BLZbubba> and i think it may even have some .debs to use, or a way to create them
<MoMo> okay -- let me give the bios diable onboard audio a shot for shits and giggles and then move onto this
<rhpot1991> MoMo: sounds like your device is muted
<rhpot1991> check it in alsamixer
<rhpot1991> make sure all the s/pdif entries are unmuted (should read "00")
<MoMo> i just diabled onboard audio
<MoMo> and loaded up alsamixer
<MoMo> it shows the s/pdif -- and 00
<MoMo> i can't increase it
<MoMo> what is the mute command? how do i tell if it's unmuted
<rhpot1991> but aren't you trying to use the onboard audio???
<rhpot1991> m
<rhpot1991> will say MM if its muted
<rhpot1991> 00 if its not
<MoMo> i'm trying to use HDMI audio
<MoMo> through my onboard HDMI connector
<MoMo> the onboard audio (with the headphone jack plug, works fine)
<MoMo> does it matter? -- in alsamixer it says chip: ATI RS690/780 HDMI
<MoMo> so ... digging and i did a less /proc/asound/HDMI/oss_mixer ...
<MoMo> VOLUME "" 0
<MoMo> is that right?
<MoMo> damn this sucks
<Zinn> MoMo: Please watch your language.
<_Techie_> is there a really easy way to wipe all myth data from mysql and recreate it?
<mrand> _Techie_: yes... section 23.6 of the documentation
<_Techie_> mrand, can you please point me to the correct documentation
<mrand> _Techie_: google says it is here: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<_Techie_> okay, ive now got the mythtv-setup GUI working, however i cannot select the scan button in the channel editor
<_Techie_> it is a BT878 based card
<mrand> _Techie_: sorry, channel scanning is something that very few people on this channel know about.  You'd get a much better response on #mythtv-users
<_Techie_> thankyou mrand
<_Techie_> does anyone in here know how to get a analogue TV tuner to work
<_Techie_> DVB-A  i do believe
<_Techie_> hell, im soo lost atm
<Zinn> _Techie_: Please watch your language.
<baggar11> Homefront_Office: you here?
<baggar11> Homefront_Office: I was going to ask you how you were doing your virtualized front ends
<Homefront_Office> baggar11, im on the road and can post a howto next week that was the easy part
<baggar11> Homefront_Office: probably don't need a howto, just wondering if you could expand on what you were doing with the virtualization part of your frontends. Were you RDP'ing into those vm's to display and control video?
<Homefront_Office> baggar11, basically yes 1VM a signed to its own card w/RF controler
<Homefront_Office> I have a i7 coming for a replacement, I do like having my box in the rack nice and cleean
<Homefront_Office> baggar11, I think once this is setup with the correct hardware  its a helll of a media center system.
<Homefront_Office> back to meetings
<baggar11> Homefront_Office: cool, looking forward to hearing more details, no rush :)
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure any VM can utilize vdpau
<rhpot1991> and breaking up your tuners to frontends seems like an issue as well
<rhpot1991> backends should have all your tuners :)
<baggar11> rhpot1991: yesterday he mentioned that he had ordered 3 x hdhomerun's
<baggar11> vdpau isn't a requirement either
<_Techie_> how can i tell if my TV capture card is a hardware card?
<rhpot1991> _Techie_: which card
<_Techie_> its not a mainstream card
<rhpot1991> baggar11: no its not, I just see a lot of issues with the setup as I understand it
<_Techie_> its an analogue card using a BT878 chipset
<rhpot1991> coupled with the fact he is having performance issues and is going against many of the things we don't recommend doing
<tgm4883> _Techie_, you would look to see if that chipset has a hardware encoder
<tgm4883> which IIRC, is no
<Homefront_Office> rhpot1991, baggar11 one last ime be for I head out, im running the HDHomerun's OTA MythTV Backend and frontend for the Living room TV has HD and  2 pvr 350's TV out w/RF  "NOT HD" (running within wincrap w/XBMC)  and I dont recall say they were HD.. if I did sorry... I will put together a howto with the hardware that will be needed, I ahve got it running its just way under powered... I will even do a utube on it after I now the i7 does is th
<Homefront_Office> e fix....
<Homefront_Office> gone to dinner
<Homefront_Office> (running within wincrap w/XBMC) Vmware
<rhpot1991> Homefront_Office: thats what I thought, just struggling to get why that setup is better than say a moderate dual/quad core backend and 2 ion boxes
<baggar11> Homefront_Office: I was just wondering about how you were incorporating virtualization into you setup. I think it's cool.
<rhpot1991> Homefront_Office: and why not XBMC on linux, cut down on the bloat
<Homefront_Office> rhpot1991, I can't say it is other then I dont have any boes or vcr/DVD ppayers in my rooms other the the TV only.... and if the wife doest watch it she will not have couches eather....
<Homefront_Office> Give her a bike
<Homefront_Office> gone
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-17
<_Techie_> why would installing mythbuntu-desktop and then removing it cause so much trouble?
<_Techie_> is there a good guide for adding a composite input to mythtv?
<_Techie_> are there any guides on how to setup a framegrabber TV capture card for use with an analogue transmission?
<tgm4883> _Techie_, framegrabber? yuch
<tgm4883> _Techie_, i'd try to get a cheap pvr-150 off ebay if I were you
<_Techie_> tgm4883, i know, but its a case of workign with what i have untill then
<tgm4883> _Techie_, it's a serious pain
<_Techie_> your telling me
<tgm4883> I'm not sure if there is a good guide
<tgm4883> Whats the issue?
<_Techie_> everything
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> well that isn't a great answer
<_Techie_> the goal is to have a card in my server machine, so that i can watch tv on my pc in my room
<tgm4883> but about what I expected with a software encoder
<tgm4883> _Techie_, ok, do you have any part of it working?
<tgm4883> how fast is your server?
<_Techie_> no
<_Techie_> 2.2ghz Athlon X2 64
<tgm4883> ok
<_Techie_> at the moment its already running xbmc with VDPAU for HD decoding
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> Did you set it up in the mythtv-setup?
<_Techie_> yes and no
<_Techie_> yes i setup the tuner as a V4L device
<tgm4883> also, there isn't a need for VDPAU with a software encoder
<_Techie_> no i couldnt get any of it to work
<tgm4883> no HD content
<tgm4883> _Techie_, did you finish steps 2,3 and 4 in mythtv-setup?
<_Techie_> to the best of my knowledge
<_Techie_> however it seems that myth can scan for analogue signals
<_Techie_> or so it leads me to believe
<tgm4883> _Techie_, ok, do you have a frontend on your server?
<tgm4883> just for testing
<_Techie_> yes
<tgm4883> what happens when you try to watch live tv
<_Techie_> there are no channels
<_Techie_> cant add channels if i cant scan analogue transmissions
<tgm4883> ah
<_Techie_> i wish i could use DVB-T, but we dont have that im my area
<tgm4883> what version of mythtv
<_Techie_> whatever is in the ubuntu repo's for 10.04
<tgm4883> _Techie_, ah
<tgm4883> ok, so first, you need to get up to date on mythtv
<tgm4883> !updates
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<tgm4883> get to at least 0.23.1 if not 0.24
<_Techie_> might as well get 0.24
<_Techie_> got nothign to loos
<_Techie_> loose*
<_Techie_> thankyou tgm4883, you are the only person who has said anything helpful
<tgm4883> yw
<_Techie_> if i couldnt get it working within one week, i was going to backup my entire server and rebuild it ontop of windows media center
<_Techie_> and thats not an easy task when everything is formatted in ext3 and 4 and already configured
<tgm4883> yea no reason to do that
<_Techie_> okay, everything should be installed and updated now
<_Techie_> i guess i should go through setting things up in mythtv-setup now
<_Techie_> im gonna rebuild my database
<tgm4883> _Techie_, yep
<_Techie_> if i can remember how
<[R]> it looks like the python and perl bindings are missing from the latest autobuilds, anyone else see that?
<_Techie_> okay, running the config now
<_Techie_> tgm4883, up to the part where it would scan for channels, do i need to do this?
<tgm4883> _Techie_, yep
<tgm4883> _Techie_, you will probably need to scan for channels outside of mythtv then import a channels.conf file
<tgm4883> I haven't done that in a long time though, so you might want to look at the mythtv wiki for assistance
<_Techie_> oh snap
<_Techie_> just realised i dont have the aerial plugged in =P
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> you might want to do that
<tgm4883> channel scanning might work better
<_Techie_> okay, how would i go about scannign outside myth?
<_Techie_> tgm4883, ya still there?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> playing mass effect 2
<_Techie_> tgm4883, how might i be able to scan for channels outside myth?
<tgm4883> looking
<tgm4883> all i'm finding is scanning for digital channels though
<tgm4883> did you try scanning inside mythtv after hooking up your cable?
<_Techie_> yes
<_Techie_> did a full scan for everything
<_Techie_> it added a channel for every frequency it scanned, however they are all digital, so theres abotu 2k channels with nothing
<tgm4883> and you are sure you receive analog channels?
<_Techie_> yes
<_Techie_> cant get DVS-T in the area
<_Techie_> look quickly at this
<_Techie_> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Computers/Components/Other-PCI-cards/auction-341429940.htm
<Zinn> [www.trademe.co.nz] Hauppauge WINTV-PVR-150MCE LP for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand
<_Techie_> that will work with DVB-S, right?
<tgm4883> IDK
<tgm4883> DVB-S?
<_Techie_> sattelite
<tgm4883> DVB is digital?
<_Techie_> digital video broadcast - satellite
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> as in not analog?
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> as in what myth scans for
<_Techie_> its $40 with postage
<_Techie_> if its as it seems to be, DVB-S with a loop out, then i can connect the sattelite dish to it and loop it back to the SKY reciever
<tgm4883> i'm confused as to whether you have analog or digital. In either case, you might try asking in #mythtv-users as they have more people in there and can likely answer your question about scanning
<_Techie_> at my location i can recieve analogue and digital via sat
<_Techie_> i already have an analogue card
<_Techie_> but if i can pick up a sat card, then i can go digital and things just work
<tgm4883> yea i'd ask in #mythtv-users
<_Techie_> tgm4883, ive made progress, ive managed to view mythtv across the network, but i stil dont have any proper channels tuned in
<MoMo> so i just bought and installed a nvidia geforce GT 220 ... and installed 10.10  and updated the nvidia driver
<MoMo> however still no audio
<_Techie_> MoMo, the Nvidia cards dont have inbuilt sound cards so you will need to run the cable from your motherboards spdif header to the card
<MoMo> there is no place to plug a cable into on the card
<MoMo> google is telling me to update alsa?
<MoMo> http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_set_up_HDMI_audio_on_nVidia_GeForce_G210,_GT220,_or_GT240
<Zinn> [wiki.xbmc.org] HOW-TO set up HDMI audio on nVidia GeForce G210, GT220, or GT240 - XBMC
<MoMo> i've got no clue what its asking me to do?
<MoMo> poke
<MoMo> BLZbubba you around still?
<MoMo> when i am watching tv .. it shows the sam program on top of each other
<MoMo> like a double display
<rhpot1991> _Techie_: wrong, the 220 does
<rhpot1991> MoMo: all you need to do is reconfigure sound, rescan your devices and pick the propper one
<rhpot1991> on my 220 it was something like Nvidia1:Device3
<BLZbubba> MoMo: sort of
<BLZbubba> _Techie_: not true, at least with my 210
<BLZbubba> fwiw
<BLZbubba> MoMo: are you positive that audio works on your HDMI?  do you have another HDMI device to try, like a blu ray or cable box?
<BLZbubba> test the same cable & input
<BLZbubba> 99% likely that it will be fine, but you need to make sure you're not chasing the wrong problem
<tvbuntu> hi everybody ,I want some guiding in a matter related to recording from tv tuner using mencoder
<tvbuntu> ho have anyone some time ?
<tvbuntu> silenceeeee..
<tvbuntu> i want to make a script to work with mwncoder>An you help me?
<tvbuntu> no one?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-18
<zuixro> Hey, I just installed Nvidia drivers on 10.10, and now neither mythfrontend nor mythbackend will start because of an error loading libvdpau.so.1.
<zuixro> Everything I've read says to install libvdpau0, but that doesn't seem to exist anymore, and libvdpau1 is already at the most recent version
<zuixro> Does anybody know how to fix this?
<_Techie_> when using any valid resolution for my TV, the xfce4 panels appear offscreen, is there any way to calibrate the resolution so everything is displayed
<rhpot1991> _Techie_: hdmi?
<_Techie_> yes
<rhpot1991> thats overscan, its normal
<rhpot1991> most tv's can be configured not to do it on certain inputs
<rhpot1991> personally you should leave it, there is lots of crap in the tv image in that area that you normally don't see as all devices do overscan
<_Techie_> its not for a tv image
<_Techie_> its so that  can see my xfce4 panels and title bars of windows
<_Techie_> this display wont ever have livetv via mythtv
<rhpot1991> so check your tv's manual on how to disable it then
<_Techie_> dont worry, solved it
<_Techie_> and the TV couldnt adjust far enough
<rhpot1991> _Techie_: its different across the board, but on my samsung it only works on one input and I change the picture mode and adjust the size to "just scan" instead of "16:9"
<_Techie_> anyone got a PVR-150 that they have upgraded from and have had such a god experience with it that they would sell it for next to nothing?
<_Techie_> good*
<_Techie_> anybody around?
<_Techie_> tgm4883, ping
<Patrickdk> heh, good experience and sell for nothing, just sounds completely oppisite
<delphifreak> Hello
<delphifreak> I want to build a HTPC with ability to record from TV. What video capture device do I need, so that it would be supported by Mythbuntu?
<trumee> guys, is it possible to install mythtv-0.24 in Ubuntu karmic?
<trumee> I have a joggler running Ubuntu Karmic and i want to install mythtv 0.24 on it.
<Nokius1> hey is in mythbuntu a VNC?! out of the box !? My Asus AT5IONT-I hay may a borken HDMI
<Nokius1> DVI wokrs but i have no DVI cabel just a friend ….
<Nokius1> so is VNC cleint in mythbuntu?!
<trumee> anybody please?
<trumee> How can i get mythtv-0.24 for Ubuntu 9.10
<Gibby> trumee; compile it yourself
<trumee> Gibby: i got it from JYA package now.
<Gibby> you can clone it from git and run the deb build script
<trumee> Gibby: i need mythtv for Joggler which is not powerful enough to compile.
<trumee> Gibby: but for now, the problem is solved.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-19
<qwebirc4139> Hello i am having problems setting up Mythbuntu, when i add a folder which contains my videos and then go to videos it says there are no videos, but i can play these videos from Thunar. any suggestions?
<klucas> are you using storage groups or the traditional method?
<qwebirc4139> sorry im quite new to lunix im not sure what u mean
<klucas> okay cool not a problem is your mythbuntu machine a stand alone machine with all your video files loaded locally or do you have a separate backend and frontend?
<qwebirc4139> yep its a stand alone, but the video files are on NTFS partitions
<klucas> humm. okay, so if you're in the mythtv frontend and you go into... <give me a sec>
<klucas> utilities/setup
<klucas> setup
<klucas> media settings
<klucas> video settings
<klucas> general
<qwebirc4139> yep
<klucas> and change the 'directories that hold videos' to the directory with the video files
<klucas> then
<klucas> go back into the 'watch videos' area
<klucas> press 'm'
<klucas> and select 'scan for changes'
<klucas> do you see the video files?
<qwebirc4139> yes they are there thanks alot
<klucas> not a problem :)
<klucas> enjoy
<qwebirc4139> will do thank you very much
<klucas> you're welcome :)
<klucas> incidentally, I figured out recently that if you take a dvd and copy the image to that directory in just the raw .iso
<klucas> it'll play the thing with all the dvd menus in tact
<klucas> and he's left
<klucas> okay find.
<klucas> fine*
<klucas> :P
<Te3-BloodyIron> anyone else getting their X11 sessions freezing up on them lately?
<Guest14516> i set my resolution to something that my monitor doesn't support.  how to i reset it?
<myth-learner> Hi - I'm an (myth/u)buntu newbie.  How can I change my firewall so I can run ssh on a different port?  (I know how to change ssh, just not change the (myth/u)buntu firewall.  Can anyone help?
<myth-learner> ...and yeah, I know this is more ubuntu rather than mythtv related...
<myth-learner> Just got some ubuntu help on #ubuntu.  Later.
<mokkan> hey, got mythbuntu 10.10 installed, and i can't seem to get my avi files to play in mythvideo... i got a matroska video to work, but none of my avi's
<mokkan> this is what i could find in mythfrontend.log http://pastebin.ca/2023388
<Zinn> [pastebin.ca] pastebin - Stuff - post number 2023388
<freex> hi all
<larson9999> i changed my resolution so a value that my tv doesn't support.  how to a reset it?
<larson9999> i'm runnint 10.10
<DaPsou> Hi, what's the equivalent of .xinitrc for mythbuntu 10.10 ?
<DaPsou> it seems that .xinitrc and .xsession doesn"t work, i need it for xrandr commands
<bogustrumper> hello, everyone
<bogustrumper> does anybody have any experience with serial IR blasters in mythbuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-12
<Unguided> Hello All. I am a newb for mythbuntu and would like to know if anyone has been able to set it up in a virtual machine for testing purposes?
<superm1> XDS2010_: have you looked in the XFCE Window Manager settings already?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-13
<Shadow__X> hey guys what does found 6 off air channels mean
<mrand> Shadow__X: I assume that means channels in your database which it did not detect a signal on.  But I could be wrong... I've never like the wording (or methods) of the channel scanner.  #mythtv-users would be the best way to confirm
<mrand> Speaking of which, I was just about to fire up a scan to add my QAM channels back.  I was messing around with it the other week and something to hosed.
<Shadow__X> mrand: yeah i tried to use scte65scan but it was not really helping me much
<Shadow__X> so i did it manually
<Shadow__X> i am about 80 percent done
<Shadow__X> and blew through more time then i want to admin
<Shadow__X> comcast should just not make changes
<mrand> Shadow__X: I know the feeling.  I spent a good chunk of my saturday (9 days ago) cleaning up my channels, only to somehow mess something up because it wouldn't tune at all randomly.  Had to delete everything I'd done and just get OTA working before I left on a business trip at 5am the next morning.
<mrand> Just now getting back to getting QAM back online.  I personallly think myth should be focusing more on finding ways to be the best streaming solution out there, but they seem caught up on tuner based stuff - which might not be so bad if it weren't such a huge chore.
<Shadow__X> mrand: well the thing is sure this had a huge problem for me but it was working for around a year without me needing to touch it
<Shadow__X> so honestly with how much i record i can deal with under 20 hours on maintenance over a 1 or so
<Shadow__X> year
<mrand> yeah.
<superm1> mrand: yeah i'm starting to feel that in our current day and age tuners are turning into an old tech and streaming is the future
<superm1> i am considering picking up a roku and playing with the mythroku private channel a bit to see if I can augment that as a frontend instead
<Shadow__X> superm1: i know the myth devs have mythnetvision but when i have tried it it barely worked
<Shadow__X> am i doing something wrong or is it just that bad?
<Shadow__X> i currently use boxee when i want any web stuff
<superm1> Shadow__X: yeah it doesn't support the big stuff i wanted it to support either
<superm1> and it was a fairly bad experience
<Shadow__X> ok i thought it was me
<superm1> it comes with the territory though, if you're going to have closed source clients and protocols and undocumented APIs on all these other devices (apple tv, roku, google tv, boxee box etc) it's not going to improve on the open source stack
<superm1> which is an unfortunate situation
<Shadow__X> oh sure but even boxee on the same machine make its easier to browser youtube and the like
<Shadow__X> i really wish there was netflix support in linux :(
<superm1> oh yeah me too
<superm1> and true on youtube + boxee
<Shadow__X> i really want a hdhr prime
<Shadow__X> and a hdpvr
<Shadow__X> then more storage :)
<Shadow__X> superm1: only the old roku does component right?
<superm1> Shadow__X: i don't know for sure
<superm1> Shadow__X: looks like it
<Shadow__X> welp that stinks
<Shadow__X> i have a sony kp 510ws that looks great with a xbox 360 going over component but when using a computer over component i get horizontal scan lines  and i cant use the dvi port on it
<Unguided> Hello all. Newb question. If i set up mythbuntu and use a regular desktop, i can install other programs as well correct. IE: dhcp server, samba, network infrastructure to run of the myth box?
<dekarl> sure, mythbuntu is basically plain ubuntu plus addons
<Unguided> sweet. I figured if the box is gonna run all the time why not use the computer to its fullest. i was also worried about breaking myth. I dont suppose mtyhbuntu would handle the occasional virtual machine for testing purposes at the ssame time as running myth would it?
<dekarl> Why should it be running all the time? You can configure automatic shutdown and wakeup if you like.
<dekarl> I don't know anything about virtual machines, but adding some for testing on top of a beefy mythtv machine should be no problem
<Unguided> I didnt know that but i havent gotten that far yet. i am running a quad core with 8 or 16 megs of ram depending on which computer i use.
<Unguided> I believe that should be beefy enough or i could spplit the difference and make them both 12 megs of ram. either way they are both quad core.
<Unguided> dekarl: thank you so much for your help. now i must sleep. i worked all night. yuck.
<dekarl> gotta leave, too see you
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-14
<nemo_nihil> what is the best way to have mythtv play music from an external hard drive?
<Shred00> the rsyslog.d/40-mythtv-rsyslog.conf doesn't actually seem to be causing rsyslog to even open the mythbackend log on the master builds
<Shred00> hrm.  the file ownership settings in /etc/rsyslog.d/40-mythtv-rsyslog.conf don't seem to be working.  the files are being created with user.group syslog.syslog.
<Shred00> filed bug LP #904099 about this
<skd5aner> hey folks - quick question... I run standard ubuntu (server) and compile and install mythtv from source...
<skd5aner> I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, and now I can't leverage "service mythtbackend stop" to kill the backend...
<skd5aner> any ideas?
<skd5aner> /etc/init.d/mythbackend stop doesn't work either...
<skd5aner> is this an upstart thing that's causing the issue?
<skd5aner> and, if I do a killall and kill it off, I can't start it backup using "start" with either command either
<skd5aner> although it starts fine at boot :S
<skd5aner> nm...
<skd5aner> I think I found the (stupid) issue on my side
<dekarl> skd5aner: I have that too sometimes. on 11.04 though. didn't dig into it further
<marsilainen> hi all, I'm running mythbuntu 11.04; I have a java applet which has some video that I'd like to display onto my tv; the builtin browser doesn't support java so instead I quit out of the frontend back to xfce and launched firefox
<marsilainen> the java applet runs fine in that and the video appears but I get no audio (through hdmi)
<marsilainen> when in the desktop what audio does mythbuntu use? I don't see pulseaudio there which is the normal ubuntu way - is that not used in mythbuntu?
<marsilainen> also, any other ideas on how I can make this work - either from inside mythtv frontend or just from the desktop?
<dekarl> marsilainen: pulseaudio is supposedly not able to passthrough the audio bitstreams so its usually avoided (only hearsay for me)
<marsilainen> dekarl: sure
<marsilainen> dekarl: so does mythtv use alsa directly?
<dekarl> aye
<marsilainen> maybe my question maybe an xfce one
<dekarl> the questions are quite generic, might be best to ask over in #mythtv-users how they add menu items for external applications that use audio, IR, too
<marsilainen> sure
<marsilainen> I thought that if I launched firefox from xfce direct then the audio would just work
<marsilainen> but I remember having to set mythtv to use the right audio device to get it to come through hdmi, so I'm guessing I'd have to do something similar for xfce
<dekarl> hmm, should work as the frontend might be restarting the pulse stuff, but that's not my area of expertise
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-15
<crak> hi all
<crak> can anyone help me with routing?
<crak> my mythbuntu is connected via cable in the iptv-port of my router
<crak> i would like to connect to the 'normal' internet via wireless
<crak> anyone here who knows howto deal with iptv and multicast?
<Unguided> crak: you could try #mythtv-users. some of the mythtv developer hang out there and they could answer your questions
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-16
<Shred00> am i misunderstanding believing that the mythbuntu master PPA at LP is rebuilt on every upstream commit?
<Shred00> in any case, it seems it's been almost 36 hours since the last master build:
<Shred00> Date: Thu, 15 Dec 2011  1:34:44 UTC
<Shred00> is something gummed up?
<mrand> Shred00: it is not built upon every upstream commit, but it should typically be built once a day (evening time in the USA) when there has been a new commit that has not been integrated into a build.  It last built 14 hours ago, so it looks like it is running fine.
<Shred00> mrand: ahhh.  ok.  looking at http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.25/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release it says:
<Shred00> Date: Thu, 15 Dec 2011  1:34:44 UTC
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] N/A
<mrand> Shred00: Hmmm.... ok, I see what you're saying now.  https://launchpad.net/~pegasus+/+ppa-packages shows Lucid updated 14 hours ago, but the others (like Natty) did not update for some reason.  tgm4883?
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] PPA packages : Mythbuntu Automated Package Builder
<Shred00> tgm4883?
<tgm4883> mrand, looks like there is new code to calculate the targets to build for, I didn't know about this code so I'll have to look into it
<tgm4883> superm1, ^^
<tgm4883> yea there looks to be some issues
<Shred00> can the change that was made to calculating the targets be backed out until it's debugged?
<tgm4883> Shred00, thats not what the problem is with, it's with something else
<tgm4883> I'm looking into it
<Shred00> tgm4883: ok.  thanks for the update.
<tgm4883> Shred00, not sure what happened, but it seems to be building now
<tgm4883> we'll see if it builds again later tonight or if it fails
<Shred00> it didn't build the tip of HEAD though, which is the commit was looking for.  :-(
<Shred00> why wouldn't it build on a commit that was done 19h ago but rather the commit before that ("1 day ago" according to github)?
<tgm4883> Shred00, IDK, I didn't look into it that much. At work :(
<Shred00> maybe i was just not patient enough.  the build for the tip seems to be there now.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-17
<superm1> tgm4883: i'ts not the target calculation
<superm1> that stuff is working right
<superm1> its launchpad complaining about uploads because of that GPG bug
<crak> hi all
<crak> does anyone use iptv?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-18
<qwebirc67947> hi is there a alternate mythbuntu install cd
<homebrewcider> hi there, trying to get mythbuntu organised, I changed the cd-rw/dvd-rom to a dvd-rw, but now dvds won't play. I obviously have to do some sort of configuration, but I'm not sure what, can someone help please
<MrChrisDruif> Hi, anyone around?
<MrChrisDruif> Do you guys keep holding meetings? I can't find any current information about it
<homebrewcider> hi there, trying to get mythbuntu organised, I changed the cd-rw/dvd-rom to a dvd-rw, but now dvds won't play. I obviously have to do some sort of configuration, but I'm not sure what, can someone help please
<mazda01> any bash script experts? need a bulk unrar bash script. seems easy but I know nothing about programming and anything more then combining simple commands I FAIL at bash. LOL
<MrChrisDruif> Good afternoon everyone
<Unguided> Hello All. Newb ques. Mythbuntu is my ever install of any linux distro. I was just wondering if it is any easier to use if you install a desktop. ie ubuntu, kubuntu, etc. I mean from adding hard drives file management etc? thanks inadvance for the opinions.
<Unguided> Hello All. Im a newb to linux ubuntu and mythtv. My questions is does it make it any easier to set up manage and or configure mythbuntu if you have a regular desktop installed like kubuntu, ubuntu, etc?
<Unguided> Alos, I do not even know how to add a hard drive to the system after initial install as an example?
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not really part of the Mythbuntu project, but I thing Mythbuntu was set up to make the installation of MythTV a lot easier
<Unguided> MrChrisDruif: thank you so much for your opinion
<MrChrisDruif> Unguided; just quoting the first paragraph of mythbuntu.org "Mythbuntu is a community supported add-on for Ubuntu focused upon setting up a standalone MythTV based PVR system. It can be used to prepare a standalone system or for integration with an existing MythTV network. Unlike similar projects, Mythbuntu keeps close ties with Ubuntu and all development is given back to Ubuntu. This architecture allows simple conversions from a s
<MrChrisDruif> tandard desktop to a Mythbuntu machine and vice versa. The development cycle of Mythbuntu closely follows that of Ubuntu, releasing every six months along side Ubuntu releases. "
<Unguided> MrChrisDruif: got it. just a little nervous with it being my first time build etc. newbie syndrome is what i call it.
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<Unguided> Its like the first time you ever played with a computer and that was in 1995 for me
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, first time was about then for me as well
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, those this team have meetings?
<tgm4883> MrChrisDruif, what exactly are you looking for?
<tgm4883> this isn't the dev team channel, and half the dev team is already in #ubuntu-tv, which is what I'm guessing you are here for
<MrChrisDruif> tgm4883; meeting notes of previous meetings
<tgm4883> yea we don't keep meeting notes
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<tgm4883> mostly because we don't have real organized meetings
<tgm4883> we have micro meetings sometimes
<MrChrisDruif> Well you see, Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is having a new section in which links to meeting notes of recognized flavors are given. And seeing Mythbuntu is a recognized flavor I came here
<MrChrisDruif> I also send an email to the mailing-list
<MrChrisDruif> To which I also had zero response ^_^
<tgm4883> Yea I saw the email, didn't respond to it though
<tgm4883> what exactly is UWN looking for?
<tgm4883> If it's just a short dev cycle update, we could probably provide something like that
<MrChrisDruif> tgm4883; a short dev cycle update every week should suffice I think, every team has a different structure
<tgm4883> MrChrisDruif, is that something that you could pull from a webpage if we created one? or is it something we need to push to UWN?
<MrChrisDruif> We'll just link to it
<MrChrisDruif> tgm4883; here the current wip: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<MrChrisDruif> You have to scroll a bit down for the new flavor section
<bonelifer> hmm, must be something about the HDHomeRun MPEG's that the software doesn't like. I thought it might have been something to do with mythnuv2mkv, but even the builtin "Transcode" came up with an error of "unrecoverable error"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-10
<f1assistance> what's a TV Tuner card which works with Mythbuntu or is there a list of know internal cards that are known to work?
<qwebirc95581> I downloaded MythBuntu 12.04.1 and ran the Linux Live USB Creator to create an iso image file.  Inserted the usb thumbdrive into all new blank HTPC components, set bios to boot from USB and it gets stuck on the Hardware Manager splash screen.  Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?  BTW- just installed my 1st version of Ubuntu 12.04 successfully for a video slot gaming platform OS and outside of that a complete newbie with
<superm1> hardware manager splash screen?
<superm1> qwebirc95581: do you have a photo by chance of what you're referring to that it's hanging at
<qwebirc95581> no, but its the bios hardware manger screen that pops up on start up that give voltage, fan speeds, and cpu temps.  Typically in windows it flashes for a second and then windows would launch.
<superm1> oh so it's at a BIOS screen
<superm1> i would try to tweak uefi vs legacy settings and also secure boot on/off settings
<qwebirc47572> what is a good capture card which works with mythbuntu?
<f1assistance> what's a good capture card that works with mythbuntu?
<f1assistance> or is there a list of hardware that works?
<f1assistance> Have a Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1600 NTSC/ATSC/QAM Combo and it's not recognized?
<tgm4883> f1assistance, hvr-1600 should work
<tgm4883> IIRC, I either have one in my backend, or used to
<f1assistance> could you direct me to something which would explain how to setup this card...it's not showing any tuner?
<tgm4883> f1assistance, it should be a fairly straight forward setup in mythtv-setup (granted I only used the digital portions of the card). In mythtv-setup, it should be a DVB card
<f1assistance> tgm4883, thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-11
<qwebirc84719> Hello, new to MythTV.. just did a basic install of mythbuntu, can't seem to find any how-to's on getting a remote frontend to work.. getting access denied for user 'mythtv'@192.168.22.3 - not sure what to look for. Updated backend setup to use that IP. Ran frontend and found default sql password.. very newb here. :)
<qwebirc84719> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Happyworker> before I buy a tv tuner card, just had some questions about mythtv and telus iptv
<Happyworker> can I record two channels at once with telus optik and mythtv?
<Happyworker> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-12
<tmkt_> Any easy fix to mythtranscode crashing when I try to do HLS?
<tmkt_> ever since doing a clean install of 12.04
<tmkt_> i can't use torc to watch my recordings or vids
<rhpot1991> tmkt_: running the latest autobuilds?
<tmkt_> rhpot1991: yeah
<tmkt_>  http://pastebin.com/4tZHKPP7
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Dec 12 09:48:14 Napa mythlogserver: mythtranscode[17568]: N CoreContext main.cpp - Pastebin.com
<tmkt_> running the command manually /usr/bin/mythtranscode --hls --hlsstreamid 102 --verbose general --loglevel info --syslog local7
<tmkt_> if i use torc to start the stream..it just hangs, but if i ssh to the server and run that command manually everything is happy
<tmkt_> permission issue it seems just have to track down where
<tmkt_> ran as mythtv it craps out..ran as root it works
<tmkt_> now just have to track down what dir is the issue
<tmkt_> chmod -R 777 /home/mythtv /home/myth
<tmkt_> not the best solution but does the job
<superm1> tmkt_: so it was a permissions issue on your videos directory?
<superm1> you used a non standard videos directory or something?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, ping
<dmfrey> tgm4883, how's it going?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, pretty good. I know I asked you this before, but can you check if /home/mythtv/.mythtv/config.xml is a symlink to /etc/mythtv/config.xml?
<dmfrey> yes, under /home/mythtv/.mythtv it is symlinked
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> happy 12/12/12, or as you non-americans say, 12/12/12
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: isn't today the end of the world?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, no, that is around the 21st I think
<rhpot1991> oh ok
<tgm4883> you've got time
<rhpot1991> I thought it was all 12s
<rhpot1991> oh well
<rhpot1991> also all dates should be year first
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, oh you mean like 12/12/12?
<rhpot1991> I like writing them that way even when they say *mm/dd/yyyy"
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: 2012-12-12 is how I'd write it
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, 12-12-12 then, or 12-12-12?
<tgm4883> or the real crazy, 12-12-12
<tgm4883> not sure why anyone would use that one though ;)
<rhpot1991> heh
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-13
<tmkt_> 0
<tmkt_> superm1: not sure which dir... i chmod 777 a few of them..not sure which one fixed it..but its working
<superm1> tmkt_: oh ok.  well if you happen to encounter it again on another system feel free to point out any specific permissions problems
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-14
<DylanW> Hi all, just wondering if anyone can tell me the default username and password for the Mythbuntu Live CD?
<DylanW> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> DylanW, there isn't one?
<tgm4883> maybe ubuntu/ubuntu
<DylanW> I tried ubuntu, but it was rejected. By default the live cd logs you in automatically but I'm trying to load a video driver that will give me more than 800x600 and you need to logout and log back in to active it.
<DylanW> All sorted, I used passwd to reset the password. Thanks for your time!
<qwebirc84612> anyone use a mac mini for nackend
<qwebirc84612> i am curious if anyone uses firewire to a cable box for video on a mac mini
<qwebirc83677> I am looking for some help setting up a server and client. Client is dual boot connected to TV and server is in other part of house.
<qwebirc83677> I didn't find a wiki page...
<qwebirc83677> any takers?
<qwebirc81719> Just installed mytbuntu 12.04. Mythtv frontend pops up asking for my location and language; I enter it, press save. Tells me it can't connect to the database. I click next and finish, it starts over. I click cancel, I get a message that mythtv frontend has closed unexpectedly and it respawns.
<qwebirc81719> If I'm quick I can hit applications and get to a terminal before it respawns, but I'm at a loss for how to fix this.
<qwebirc81719> Funny how it thinks me closing the program is it crashing. Not sure how that works.
<qwebirc81719> Right, it's because mysql server isn't being configured properly.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-15
<qwebirc64073> Hi, I'm a new user of Mythbuntu, I have a few problems with the software
<qwebirc64073> Mythbuntu shows I have a Hauppauge BT878 (old analog card). When I try to scan for channels, Mythbuntu does not find any channels
<qwebirc64073> I have to manually add the channels, but it only lets me change from 2-13. If I try to go higher I just get a scrambled picture
<qwebirc64073> I don't have a cable box, I am hooked in directly from my outside line, I can watch the channels fine on my normal tv, but not on Mythbuntu
<qwebirc88960> Hello, my pc where I am trying to install mythbuntu currently has no OS. When I start the pc, it does not boot the iso. I have made sure the boot order is correct in bios, and it appears to check the dvd drive and flash drive, but it does not boot. I am not sure what to do.
<ss_> http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/mythbuntu.png
<Zinn> [distrowatch.com] N/A
<ss_> who can tell me what font is in this picture?
<Seeker`> hmm, getting an error that libmythtvhdhomerun.so or something like that isn't found when using the build-debs script
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-16
<Technophil> Can anyone help please....I've run up a new mythbuntu 10.04 on a ssd and got the database restored now and it looks sort of restored, however the upcoming recordings are not connected.
<Technophil> Does one have to runup Mythtv Backend Setup also?  I assumed that would come thru
<Technophil> I used the new mythconver_restore.pl....
<Technophil> Did the http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Backend_migration
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Backend migration - MythTV Official Wiki
<Technophil> hmmm
<AnthonyUK> Hi, I have installed Mythbuntu and have just now pluged in my peak dvb twin tuner 221544AGPK. will unbuntu auto detect it and install the drivers or do I have to manually install them
<SteveGoodey> Have you checked for messages in dmesg?
<AnthonyUK> Im new to linux how do I do that
<SteveGoodey> From a terminal window/console type dmesg. You should get a load of lines scroll up the screen. In that lot there should be messages about the tuner.
<AnthonyUK> k I'll check now
<AnthonyUK> dvb-usb: found a 'KWorld PlusTV Dual DVB-T PCI (DVB-T PC160-2T)'                      in cold state, will try to load a firmware
<AnthonyUK> dvb-usb: did not find the firmware file. (dvb-usb-af9015.fw) Plea                     se see linux/Documentation/dvb/ for more details on firmware-problems.
<AnthonyUK> I believe my tuner is also known as KWorld at least it is listed
<SteveGoodey> That's good, did it succeed in loading the firmware?
<AnthonyUK> nope
<AnthonyUK> il reboot the system for a 2nd time and run dmesg again
<SteveGoodey> AnthonyUK: http://forum.linhes.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=20278
<Zinn> [forum.linhes.org] forum.linhes.org • View topic - Peak 221544AGPK Dual DVB-t Tuner Card
<AnthonyUK> just have to check with you guys. I have looked up cold boot and it means you just cut the power, no proper shut down?
<AnthonyUK> and also, do I just type the code seen in the code section letter for letter
<AnthonyUK> and it works then?
<AnthonyUK> ok ive just figured out how to get wget to work, and put it in the right directory and am rebooting now
<AnthonyUK> ok i think that has got it working, i have ran dmesg again and a dozen lines have come up regarding the dvb tuner
<AnthonyUK> I just ran this command "scan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/uk-WinterHill" and have goten a list of channels that looks just like my freeview box
<AnthonyUK> there are a number of guides out there for setting up a vncserver but since mythbuntu uses the Xfce desktop they dont seem to work for me, can anyone help me get vnc server working. I have VNC Viewer on my Win7 PC
<ernestocgv> Anyone alive in here?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-10
<qwebirc5450> I just test this IRC because I am new. Please ignore it.
<dmfrey> tgm4883, do you know what package lxml is located in?
<dmfrey> can you run this script on your backend and tell me what the version says for your lxml version: http://pastebin.com/AE6wwLBr
<dmfrey> tgm4883, i found it, python-lxml
<dmfrey> looks to be behind
<dmfrey> mirobridge, according to developer, is broken because this version is old
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<superm1> old in what version of ubuntu?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, ^
<dmfrey> it is the mythbuntu lts
<tgm4883> I'm not sure we can upgrade that without breaking lots of other things
<dmfrey> are you guys actively working on a new LTS for 14.04?  if so, can you see what version it might be in there?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, yes
<dmfrey> looks like python-lmxl 2.3.5 it is working but 2.3.2 it is not (which is what I have on my system)
<tgm4883> dmfrey, 3.2.0-1
<dmfrey> ok, thanks
<dmfrey> i am checking with doug to see what python3 will do to mirobridge in the future
<dmfrey> looks like i can hack it so that recording rules get manually entered with a tvdb id manually, then it seems to work
<dmfrey> something with that version of the lib and not being able to write the recordings rules correctly
<superm1> we have a big problem with 14.04 that the python bindings for mythtv don't work with python3 yet
<dmfrey> oh, ok
<superm1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/116510080/python-lxml_2.3.5-1_amd64.deb
<superm1> you can try to install that on 12.04
<superm1> that's from quantal
<superm1> it's possible it might just work
<dmfrey> i will take a look at it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-11
<jya> hi there... can mythtv be installed on 10.04 ?
<tgm4883> jya, not a recent version of mythtv
<jya> I meant 0.27 of course
<jya> so got to do a LTS upgrade first... bugger
<tgm4883> jya, the packages cannot. You might be able to build from source though
<jya> there probably going to be a qt version issue
<tgm4883> possibly
<jya> LTS upgrade it is then....
<superm1> yeah you need to get updated QT packages if you want to build yourself
<superm1> that's why we don't do packages for it too
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-13
<shodan45> anyone else have (lots of) problems with playing video files part of mythtv? (0.27)
<shodan45> the menu interface seems buggy, and so does playback :/
<shodan45> scanning for new files takes ages - I'm using NFS to access my server from the frontend
<shodan45> network is gig-e, storage easily maxes out the network bandwidth
<shodan45> scanning starts at 50%, and then just sits there
<shodan45> playing recordings works perfectly
<mjoconr> Hi, I have a problem with dvb recording which google does not directly find an answer. My issue is that a channel changed there frequency by a about 150hz in my area. This caused the system to not got channel lock. (the issue has been around for about 9 month) I had done a number of things trying to fix this but never actual worked out that the frequency had changed until a couple of days ago.
<mjoconr> I've have edited the multiplex table with the corrected details and I can now watch livetv but I can not record via the schedule any shows for this multiplex. I assume in my playing with mythtv-setup. (i.e. deleting all the channels and cards and such) I've messed some record up.
<mjoconr> I'm assuming that no one here is going to be able to actual fix the problem directly, but maybe someone can provide a list of tables I should totally clean out and then I could run a scan and setup from scratch ?
<SteveGoodey> Hello, on Mythbuntu 12.04.3 updated 5 days ago can someone tell me what the kernel version is? DVB-T card might have a problem.
<tgm4883> SteveGoodey, could be a few kernel versions. Was it a fresh 12.04.3 install, or was it installed from 12.04 and upgraded?
<SteveGoodey> Fresh.
<tgm4883> SteveGoodey, probably 3.8.0.34.34
<tgm4883> SteveGoodey, could be 3.11.0.14.13, but I doubt it
<tgm4883> SteveGoodey, couldn't you just find out by doing a 'uname -a'
<SteveGoodey> Thanks. Seems that 3.10 or 3.12 are the iffy ones.
<SteveGoodey> Will do uname when I get home. Just seen the posting and was a bit concerned.  Thanks again.
<qwebirc4676> !help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-14
<homebrewcider> hi all, I have a problem, my mythbuntu box will now not record. I have obviously screwed something up, but I don't know what. I can view live tv, I can watch previously recorded files, but my upcoming recordings listing is blank and it will not accept a new recording
<Hydr0p0nX> what kind of error do you get?
<homebrewcider> no flashing error, it just doesn't record
<homebrewcider> if I do it from the TV guide, it doesn't have that letter in the top right corner
<homebrewcider> and my upcoming recordings list is blank
<qwebirc9118> I'm running Mythbuntu 12.4.3 - and upgraded to MythTV 0.27 - using PVR-150 - I don't see /dev/lirc0 anymore - how can I fix this?
<qwebirc37017> I'm running Mythbuntu 12.4.3 - and upgraded to MythTV 0.27 - using PVR-150 - I don't see /dev/lirc0 anymore - how can I fix this?
<qwebirc37017> With my PVR-150 - with Mythbuntu 12.4.3 and MythTV 0.27, should lirc_i2c module be used - or is it part of the kernel?
<qwebirc37017> Hi, I'm running 64bit Mythbuntu 12.04.3 - upgraded to MythTV 0.27 - using PVR-150 - Selected IR support for "Hauppauge TV" - I don't see /dev/lirc0 anymore - how can I fix this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-15
<hipitihop> I finally did upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 so far all seems fine. I'm currently on 0.25 I have update repositories enabled. Can I go strieght to 0.27 or should I first switch to 0.26
<McMe> Hello
<McMe> I'll come back when someone is here
<McMe> bye
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-08
<qwebirc38494> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc38494> !bug 55174
<Zinn> Bug 55174 in kdmtheme (Ubuntu) "Please sync kdmtheme 1.1.2-1 from debian sid" [Undecided, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/55174
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-09
<tgm4883> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-10
<ochosi> superm1: heya, you're one of the mythbuntu admins? xubuntu project lead here, i wanted to ask you folks about a change in ubiquity that we were considering that would also affect you since you're using xfce/xfwm4
<ochosi> tgm4883: ^
<superm1> ochosi: sure shoot
<ochosi> hey superm1
<ochosi> we recently noticed (actually it was brought to our attention through the u-mate dev) that ubiquity has a built-in panel that is explicitely disabled with xfwm4
<superm1> Yeah
<ochosi> this panel shows indicators that are actually quite useful
<superm1> It never worked properly back then
<ochosi> network, a11y and sound
<ochosi> ah, interesting
<ochosi> any idea why?
<superm1> If you can get it working no opposition to it
<superm1> It crashed when launched
<superm1> Never investigated further
<ochosi> it actually "just works"(TM) when activated now
<superm1> Maybe it was some missing indicator package
<superm1> That happens to be there now
<ochosi> probably, i guess that that works now
<ochosi> yeah
<superm1> Like library that it needed
<ochosi> just have to add some stuff to the seed, then it works ok
<superm1> Ah yeah that makes sense then
<ochosi> for some reason, the hicontrast theme didn't work yet, but i guess we'll figure that out
<ochosi> (from the a11y indicator)
<superm1> Go ahead and add same stuff to seed for us or even as depends on ubiquity if appropriate
<superm1> Or point us at what needs adding to our seed
<ochosi> ok, will do
<ochosi> i guess the first step is a MR against ubiquity to get the panel to show up
<ochosi> btw, did you also have the black background in the ubiquity standalone session? (i.e. "install" vs. "try and install")
<ochosi> just wondering, i'm not really up to speed with mythbuntu's setup
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-11
<superm1> ochosi: we had a black background too yes
<superm1> but i'm not hard pressed to stick to that
<ochosi> superm1: right. maybe it has to do with the defunct state that xfsettingsd is in
<superm1> yeah i'd not be too surprised if that was the cause
<ochosi> but frankly, i don't know ubiquity's codebase well enough to say how it really sets the background with xfwm4
<superm1> ochosi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/bin/ubiquity-dm
<superm1> line 383 onward is how background is set
<superm1> feh can be used to do it now, that was added later
<ochosi> yeah
<ochosi> bluesabre has a patch for that ready
<superm1> cool
<ochosi> but i wonder whether it's just symptom treatment
<ochosi> sorta covering up the defunct xfsettingsd
<ochosi> or whether it's a real solution
<cnjj> I just upgraded from 12.04 (Mythbuntu) and Myth 0.25 to 14.04 and Myth 0.27.4 (whatever's in the repo the Mythbuntu control center added)
<cnjj> At the same time, my machien started crashing when it tries to start recording using the Ceton InfiniTV4 now.
<cnjj> It sounds remarkably like: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/575351
<cnjj> Although it looks like that should be in the 0.27 package; or am I off the mark?
<cnjj> "crashing" in this case is a hard lock-up immediately after printing:
<cnjj> mythbackend: mythbackend[3159]: I CetonStreamHandler recorders/cetonrtsp.cpp:413 (Setup) CetonRTSP: Transport: RTP/AVP;unicast;client_port=43700-43701
<cnjj> Continuing to look, that doesn't seem like the issue anyway.  Downloading their python control program, that also locks it up.
<solars> hi, my nm-applet notification icon is not visible.. can anyone tell me how to display it so I can access the network manager?
<achiang> hi, is this where the mythbuntu devs hang out or is this more a user channel?
<achiang> assuming devs are here, has anyone given thought to packaging newest lirc (0.9.1)?
 * achiang is hoping someone here has already done so before embarking down this path...
<superm1> achiang: we have a #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, but lately a lot of us have been rather busy with IRL stuff, and fallen quite behind
<achiang> oh hey superm1, long time no talk :)
<superm1> heyo :)
<achiang> superm1: anything tricky i should know before grabbing latest lirc upstream and attempting to repackage it?
<superm1> the postinst we have is crazy long
<superm1> handles configuration
<superm1> not all of it made it up to debian yet
<achiang> ... and actually, i think i'll just go for 0.9.1 and not latest 0.9.2, since there seems to be a *lot* of change upstream for 0.9.2
<superm1> so if there will be breakage, i'd expect it to be there
<superm1> solars: we're missing an indicator package in the default install
<superm1> the exact one we're missing slips my mind; but that's the problem
<achiang> ok, my target is ubuntu 14.04 anyway; i don't really have bandwidth to do it properly for debian :(
<superm1> ah okay, then probably shouldn't hit too many road blocks
<achiang> ok
<achiang> i'll see how it turns out
<superm1> if things go well feel free to push to the latest ubuntu devel release too
<superm1> probably not worth the trouble for an official backport to 14.04 though
 * achiang isn't a motu
<superm1> wow, really?
<superm1> okay well if you want me or tgm4883 to review when you've got it together, hopefully one of us can scrounge up some time
 * achiang never had enough "community contributions" to be considered 
<achiang> but ok, thanks! :)
<qwebirc98147> hey guys, I live in Panama, Central america. my cable tv provider is cableonda and the only schedule I was able to find for them is on rovi. (https://partner.rovicorp.com/take3/CableOnda/tvlistings.aspx). Is it possible to use this guide with mythbuntu or any other free dvr solution?
<superm1> anything else you find and want to dig into, we're always looking for help from people who know technical stuff about how the innards of *buntu work
 * achiang nods
<superm1> qwebirc98147: you might be better off checking with the guys in #mythtv-users
<superm1> not sure anyone in here will be able to comment
<qwebirc98147> thank you guys, will do.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-12
<Kwisher> i am seeing these types of errors a lot: ERROR when trying to delete file: GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/garage/2013_20141212001739.mpg. File doesn't exist.  Database metadata will not be removed.
<tgm4883> Kwisher: does that file exist somewhere?
<Kwisher> no, i ran the find command on my myth recordings/livetv partition and it is not there
<Kwisher> this message appears when i delete a recording, is that normal?
<Kwisher> in the b/e log
<Kwisher> the files are getting removed as i see the total storage amount decreased
<tgm4883> Kwisher: no not normal
<tgm4883> Kwisher: it should delete both
<Kwisher> any idea how to fix the problem?
<tgm4883> Kwisher: can you post more of the logs when you go to delete the file?
<Kwisher> ok, getting ready to delete one now
<Kwisher> http://dpaste.com/1KFK621
<Kwisher> where is the metadata stored?
<tgm4883> weird
<tgm4883> What filesystem are you using for recordings?
<Kwisher> ext4
<tgm4883> How about your setup? Separate FE and BE? Are you recordings stored on a NAS?
<Kwisher> one b/e, 2 f/e, storage is local on the b/e
<tgm4883> on your BE, can you run 'dpkg -l | grep mythtv-backend' and paste the output
<Kwisher> ii  mythtv-backend                              2:0.27.4+fixes.20141210.ea73ed3-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2 amd64        Personal video recorder application (server)
<Kwisher> ii  mythtv-backend-master                       2:0.27.4+fixes.20141210.ea73ed3-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2 all          Metapackage to setup and configure a "Master Backend" profile of MythTV.
<tgm4883> Kwisher: I'm not sure why it's doing that, it appears there was a bug related to that fixed 17 months ago, but you would have the fix by now
<tgm4883> Kwisher: you could try touching the file and seeing if it will delete it from the DB when you try to delete it again
<Kwisher> you lost me there
<tgm4883> Kwisher: so on your backend in your recordings storage group you would do "touch 2013_20140813022644.mpg". That will make an empty file with that name. Then make sure it's owned by the mythtv user by doing "sudo chown mythtv 2013_20140813022644.mpg". Then try deleting it from the frontend again
<Kwisher> if i create the file after deleting it, how does it get back in the DB?
<tgm4883> That log you posted has 3 files listed in it
<tgm4883> Kwisher: you're getting those error messages which means it's already in the DB
<tgm4883> (which is the issue)
<Kwisher> ahh
<tgm4883> Kwisher: that happens on newly deleted recordings too?
<Kwisher> the created file does not show up in the recordings on f/e
<Kwisher> yes, the log i gave you was right after i deleted from f/e
<tgm4883> wait, so the file doesn't exist on the frontend, and it wasn't on the filesystem either?
<tgm4883> even if you exit and reenter the recordings screen?
<Kwisher> nope, not in the recordings but the file i creted is on the b/e
<tgm4883> man that is super weird. I wonder why if it's not in the FE, and not on the BE, that it still thinks in in the DB
<Kwisher> wait, those filenames are from last year 2013*.mpg
<tgm4883> Kwisher: I'd take this to #mythtv-users and ask in there. To clear up the old ones you could run https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Find_orphans.py but they might want you to get some info before you run it
<tgm4883> no, that 2013 should be the chanid
<Kwisher> ahh
<tgm4883> One is from 20140813
<Kwisher> duh, slaps forehead
<tgm4883> I believe it's CHANID_YYYYMMDDHHMMSS.mpg
<tgm4883> that that time part is start time I believe
<Kwisher> is find_orphans.py included with myth or do i have to create it from your link?
<tgm4883> You would need to download it
<Kwisher> running the script reveals that all orphans are livetv files, not recordings
<Kwisher> i think it's a DB issue
<tgm4883> Kwisher: have you tried switching to the live tv group and deleting them
<Kwisher> where and how do i do that?
<tgm4883> sec
<Kwisher> looked in mythweb
<tgm4883> in the recordings screen, highlight all programs and hit M
<tgm4883> You should see a few groups in the pop up. Change the filter to live tv
<Kwisher> no livetv option
<Kwisher> maybe the b/e isn't setup correctly, ie the livetv group
<Kwisher> ok, found the option in the menu for livetv but nothing is listed
<Kwisher> i'll check the livetv group on the b/e tomorrow
<Kwisher> thx for your help
<Ugb3> Hi, I have used this guide http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/FreeBox to get my isp iptv working but with no luck, when I press watch tv the screen just blink and nothing happens, anyone could help me ?
<Ugb3> I don't see anything wrong in the log, I can post them if needed.
<Ugb3> If fact there are thing that look wrong but I don’t understand what is wrong.
<Ugb3> log here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9493264/
<Ugb3> Hey guys, i'm trying to make Mythtv work with IPTV on my ubuntu machine, but after having configured everything like in the guides, when I press watch TV it just flash and get back to the UI, anyone could point me the right direction ? Here is my log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9493508/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-13
<dmfrey> tgm4883, is it possible to do a reinstall of all the myth transcode packages, if any?  my HLS transcodes produce 0 byte segment files
<tgm4883> dmfrey: are there specific transcode packages?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: there is a way to reinstall packages, but I'm not aware of any that are specific to transcoding
<dmfrey> tgm4883, hmm, i am guessing something was missed in an upgrade a while back
<dmfrey> this was occurring on 12.04 and is also occurring on 14.04
<dmfrey> at some point i am gonna have to bite the bullet and reinstall fresh, i feel
<dmfrey> unless there is a safe reinstall on the mythtv packages that won't blow away my db
<gedakc> dmfrey:  If you are considering a fresh install of 14.04 and migrating your 12.04 db and recordings, I documented my experience of Migrating Mythbuntu 12.04 to Mythbuntu 14.04
<gedakc> http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=pvr-mythbuntu1204-to-1404
<Kwisher> gedakc: great writeup
<gedakc> Kwisher:  Glad you enjoyed it.  :-)
<Kwisher> adding to my bookmarks for future reference
<gedakc> I've written a few articles on MythTV.  All of these are listed under the documentation tab of the above link.  I have also written about Kobo with GNU/Linux, and streaming TV shows.
<Kwisher> very nice, thanks
<dmfrey> gedakc, Thanks I will check it out.  I already did the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, but I am gonna check this out to get some tips on backing up and restoring on a fresh install
<dmfrey> Kwisher, how's it going sir?
<gedakc> dmfrey:  If you are migrating 14.04 to a fresh install of 14.04, I anticipate you would encounter less problems.
<Kwisher> dmfrey: good, how about yourself?
<dmfrey> Kwisher, doing well, working on the new Mythtv for android, watching the flyers :)
<dmfrey> gedakc, i think my problem is that some time back a db upgrade either failed or never occurred, most likely failed
<dmfrey> i am completely unsure why the HLS transcoding generates 0 byte .ts files
<dmfrey> but the hls .html and .m3u8 files all have appropriate contents
<Kwisher> dmfrey: can you test with a vm?
<Kwisher> maybe subnet it off your lan to not cause conflicts
<dmfrey> yes, i could dump the db, do a fresh install in virtualbox and then follow gedakc instructions for restoring
<Kwisher> might save you some time and headaches :)
<dmfrey> yup
<gedakc> dmfrey:  best wishes with your migration to a fresh install.  The steps I documented are the ones I used for 3 PVRs.
<dmfrey> gedakc, that is some good stuff. one of the best write-ups I've seen on this.
<gedakc> I try to give back to the community where I can.  I prefer to use FOSS and am very impressed with MythTV.  Kudo's to all the people who work on it.
<dmfrey> gedakc, I agree, that's why i do the mythtv app for android as well
<gedakc> dmfrey:  Cool!  Which android mythtv app do you work on?  I recently acquired an android device and would like to check it out.  :-)
<gedakc> Ah, I see you are listed as a committer on mythmote.  :-)
<Kwisher> gedakc: you see no performace issues with a software raid for recordings vs a single disk?
<gedakc> Kwisher.  So far no performance difference that I've seen.  The only time I saw degradation was when simultaneously recording four HD streams while watching a different one.  Even then there was no impact to the recorded shows, just some stuttering while viewing.
<Kwisher> ok, i have 7 tuners
<Kwisher> 3-4 simultaneous recordings max plus watching livetv
<gedakc> I'm guessing that 7 tuners just might exercise a single disk or software raid a wee bit more that my 4 tuners.  ;-)
<Kwisher> i record 99% from my 4 OTA tuners
<Kwisher> the other 3 are a hdhr prime
<dmfrey> gedakc, search the play store for MythTV Android Frontend
<dmfrey> however, I am in the process of re-writing it, re-branding as MythTV Player for Android
<dmfrey> no longer trying to be a full-fledged frontend on android, rather a player like Google Play Movies & Tv or Netflix, but with your mythtv backend serving the content
<dmfrey> 1 app will work on phone/tablet, Android TV and Chromecast
<dmfrey> at least that is the hope
<dmfrey> if you try the current app, go join the g+ beta community for it, there is a newer version in there
<Kwisher> question: when i record CBS from OTA, lately the recordings are colored yellow in the f/e. Any ideas on what may be causing this?
<cnjj> dmfrey: Does the MythTV Android Frontend work with 0.27?  After updating from 0.25 to 0.27.4 to deal with SchedulesDirect it hasn't been working.
<cnjj> Also, to reask something from a few days ago in the middle of the night; upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 causes the machine to lock-up when trying to record from the ceton Infinitv4; the closest thing I found online was: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/538021
<cnjj> Although this had been working before the upgrade; I was wondering if anyone had any ideas, otherwise I was planning on just doing a clean re-install, and possible revert to 12.05 userland after burning through some recordings.  I *did* try the old kernel which didn't fix the issue, and the Ceton python script itself also causes a lock-up.
<dmfrey> cnjj, it should. i haven't heard that it wasn't working
<dmfrey> are you using the beta?
<dmfrey> if not, switch to that
<dmfrey> in the g+ community
<gedakc> dmfrey:  Just saw the mythTV Android Frontend in google play.  If the code is FOSS, you might consider putting it on F-Droid.org too.
<gedakc> Did you work on mythmote too?
<gedakc> Kwisher: I've noticed that if I have poor OTA reception during recording, the show entry in MythTV shows in yellow text.
<cnjj> If that's the program I was thinking of (it's stored on github?) I was using the latest git version as of last week.  Unless there's a different branch.
<cnjj> Huh, that looks different from the play screenshots.
<cnjj> Oh, nope. Wrong search result.  Yeah, that was what I was using.
<cnjj> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mythtv
<dmfrey> gedakc, i was considering it, it is all FOSS, but i am currently rewriting it from the ground up, and i had it on google play and amazon
<dmfrey> getting to be too many app stores
<dmfrey> anyone is free to take the code and package it up for out there
<gedakc> dmfrey:  I understand.  A person can get spread too thin with too much to do.  I just got my Android device so I'm trying to do everything with FOSS only and no google play account.
<gedakc> Is there another way to get the .apk file?
<gedakc> I could build from source if you have a git repo.  The MythTV-Android-Frontend github repo had its last update 5 months ago.  https://github.com/MythTV-Clients/MythTV-Android-Frontend
<dmfrey> that is current
<dmfrey> i am gonna move this new repo out there when i get a bit more done on it
<dmfrey> there are really good instructions on the wiki page in the github repo for setting up the dev environment
<dmfrey> they will need to change for Android Studio
<dmfrey> but for that version that is out there, they will suffice for now
<gedakc> I just started looking at Android code on Dec 10th.  Near that time Android Studio became production and the eclipse tarballs disappeared from the android web site.
<gedakc> I can try importing the code using Android studio.
<dmfrey> ah, i didn't realize they pulled that
<dmfrey> yes, it should make you a new copy of the code, not tied to github, but usable in AS
<gedakc> I was surprised too.  I was planning to set up eclipse, and then this change happened.
<dmfrey> i was hesitant at first as well for AS, but now I really like it
<dmfrey> never used intellij before
<gedakc> I've use eclipse and emacs while I maintain GParted.
<dmfrey> i have been using eclipse since 2001
<gedakc> That's much longer than me.  I only used emacs back then.  :-)
<dmfrey> i don't like in intellij that you can't have more than 1 project open at a time, like in eclipse
<dmfrey> but i am adjusting
<dmfrey> for work, i have about 20+ web applications I work on/maintain
<dmfrey> having to keep switching workspaces would drive me crazy
<dmfrey> as they all are interrelated
<dmfrey> i.e. through REST calls
<dmfrey> and not being able to run more than one at one time would really slow down my productivity
<dmfrey> by run, i mean locally, on my laptop
<dmfrey> i gotta head out
<dmfrey> will be back on later if you have questions about the setup
<gedakc> Okay.  I'll try compiling your code.
<dmfrey> later
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-14
<Guest96392> can anyone tell me how to get back the unbuntu network manager applet indicator? (nm-applet) there seems to be something missing in mythbuntu in the default install
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-07
<jasonnz> superm1: tgm4883 Any chance you can add --enable-vpdau to the build configure? It looks like it's not getting auto detected in the armhf builds, thanks.
<superm1> That's currently expected based on behavior in debian/rules
<superm1> https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/debian/rules
<superm1> Can you check the other flags for armhf? Are they also invalid?
<jasonnz> amd64 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13770241/
<jasonnz> armhf http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13770316/
<jasonnz> In the second one using vdpau is not there. I'm running the frontend on a banana pi that has vdpau support.
<jasonnz> In the configure options you linked, under armhf, vdpau is neither enabled or disabled.
<jasonnz> superm1: Does this sound like something you can add please?
<tgm4883> superm1: so it looks like he wants --enable-vdpau to be added for armhf
<tgm4883> superm1: do we even support powerpc anymore? If not, we can try moving that to the default configure stuff
<superm1> tgm4883: ubuntu still builds powerpc for archive packages; so yes
<superm1> and there's a new s390x arch to support builds for too (ibm system z IIRC?)
<superm1> so i'd say just add it for armhf
<tgm4883> superm1: ok
<tgm4883> I'm guessing powerpc doesn't have vdpau
<tgm4883> I tried looking on packages.ubuntu.com
<tgm4883> but that site apparently sucks
<tgm4883> it doesn't even list armhf, just armel
<superm1> tgm4883: actually it does: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvdpau
<superm1> armel is gone after precise
<superm1> but maybe just turning on vdpau for all arch is the right answer then
<tgm4883> superm1: so should we just do that for all then?
<superm1> i wonder if there was a reason we didn't before
<tgm4883> maybe because nobody uses powerpc and thus couldn't be tested?
<superm1> well it looks like  according to changelog we turned it on for armel only explicitly
<superm1> i guess may as well try turning on for all
<superm1> and doing a test upload to ubuntu archive
<tgm4883> vdpau?
<superm1> and if it fails then pull it back out
<superm1> yeah
<tgm4883> well we've got it on for amd64 and i486
<tgm4883> err, i386
<tgm4883> I'll move it to the main config stuff
<tgm4883> it will be a good chance to see if my access to packaging is worked out
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-08
<jasonnz> tgm4883: Thanks for committing that
<tgm4883> jasonnz: it should have been in today's builds
<jasonnz> tgm4883: Yeah, nothing build yet, last build was  2015-12-06 https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ubuntu/master-building/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<jasonnz> tgm4883: Also looks like the arm build is a bit hit and miss
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: you might be a saint....
<Shadow__X> from the other channel log
<jasonnz> Last arm build segfaulted
<tgm4883> jasonnz: looks like we are waiting for a new upstream change. The arm build ares a bit flaky
<tgm4883> Shadow__X: yea, some people's children
<Shadow__X> i just don't understand
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-09
<jasonnz> tgm4883: looks like the trusty arm build segfaulted right at the start of the build. Will the next b
<jasonnz> Will the next build be after the next commit?
<tgm4883> jasonnz: I just forced a rebuild
<tgm4883> jasonnz: same package
<tgm4883> so lets see if that's better
<jasonnz> Great, thanks
<tgm4883> jasonnz: but generally yes. The way it works is it looks at the last commit that was uploaded and sees if that is already on teh build server
<tgm4883> If it is, then it doesn't push it
<tgm4883> So we'll see how this goes https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ubuntu/fixes-building/+build/8412923
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-10
<Shadow__X> which arm devices would mythbuntu run well on? is there a wiki post about it?
<jasonnz> tgm4883: The master arm trusty build finished successfully today but didn't build with VPDAU suppot, it correctly in passed as an argument but not enabled - see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13888926/
<jasonnz> s/suppot/support
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> so the quick guide says "Do not select “Download updates while installing”   erm I did.... should I redo the install?
<ShapeShifter499> I'll just redo it again
<jasonnz> tgm4883: https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/debian/control.in#L43  libvdpau-dev etc is only installed on select architectures
<jasonnz> Shadow__X: you didn't need to start again, is says that just so you don't needlessly download parkages that are going to get replaced with newer ones later
<ShapeShifter499> jasonnz: was that directed at me
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<jasonnz> Sorry yeah autocompleted the wrong person :-)
<superm1> jasonnz: thanks for that heads up; sorted it out here: https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/commit/6bed51cac100b06d6ed0c5613c0c856df77eef9a
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-11
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> so I have mythbuntu installed and I got a stream going. However the audio appears to be coming from my computer microphone and not the attached tv tuner, how can I change this?
<ShapeShifter499> the only alsa option I get is 'alsa:default'
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-13
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I got as far as this log here https://pastee.org/ujgqu      Any ideas guys?   It's stumbling over the audio and it doesn't matter if I run the backend as root or not, log is the same with the same errors.
<ShapeShifter499> I can stream tv just fine though
<ShapeShifter499> tv without audio that is
